# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 2/2019 by Riri92

## Riri92

Evo ga ženske moje, novo odbrojavanje!  :Very Happy: 

Nadam se da će trajati kratko, da ćete sve brzo vidjeti pluseve, a i da će nam doći novih odbrojavalica!  :Heart:  

Sretno svima!

----------


## iva_777

Riri  :Very Happy:  jos jednom ooooogromne cestitke!

Kod mene sve cudno...jucer me razvalio donji dio ledja, a danas pritisak kao da ce M stici svaki tren danas. A tek sam 23 dc. Po mojim mjerenjima danas mi je 7dpo, pa se nekako potajno nadam da je implantacija u pitanju. 
Sve u svemu bit cu pametnija slijedeci vikend.

----------


## ljube555

> Riri  jos jednom ooooogromne cestitke!
> 
> Kod mene sve cudno...jucer me razvalio donji dio ledja, a danas pritisak kao da ce M stici svaki tren danas. A tek sam 23 dc. Po mojim mjerenjima danas mi je 7dpo, pa se nekako potajno nadam da je implantacija u pitanju. 
> Sve u svemu bit cu pametnija slijedeci vikend.


Kod mene 8dno cini se..O bila 13dc 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Smile:  

 :fige:  da je implantacija!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Juhuuuuu Ririii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Iva, drzim fige!! Kad ce test?  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Riri daj reci, kad si prestala pustiti i kako ti to ide? Jabse sve nesto pripremam hahahaha mozda mi intucija nesto govori

----------


## EmaG.

Čestitam Riri!! Čekaj pa to znači da si čula srčeko! :Smile: ) Kak je bilo? :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

cectitke Riri  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Heart:  napokon

----------


## Riri92

Justme, uf hahaha teško mi ide. Ovisnost je ipak ovisnost, koliko god se trudnoća čini kao odlična motivacija. I jeste naravno, ali ja nažalost nisam od onih koji samo bace cigaru preko noći. :/ Najbolji savjet koji sam čula mi je dao moj ginekolog prošli put - da promijenim sve navike koje sam povezivala sa pušenjem. Recimo, prije je bilo čim se ustanemo, muž i ja lijepo kuhamo kavu i na balkon. Sad pijem kavu ujutro uz doručak. I poslije ručka mi je uvijek bio toliki gušt ajme, a sad odem leći u sobu jer u sobi sigurno neću pušiti. Zalomi se još uvijek, nisam do sada uspjela više od dva dana u komadu bez ijedne, ali sve u svemu nije to ni tako loše. Pušim od 14. godine, zadnjih par godina po kutiju dnevno (dvije ako idem van). Otkad sam trudna nisam prešla 5 cigara dnevno, a i to je bilo samo par puta, ne svaki dan. Jutros sam pola jedne, bila sam užasno živčana jer sam se posvađala s mamom, a htjela sam smirena dočekati pregled. I eto, znači već nekih skoro 8 sati nisam nijednu. Nadam se da ću uskoro skroz zaboraviti na njih. 

Ema, hvala!  :Heart:  Divno je bilo, malo plačljivo hahaha nisam si mogla pomoći.  :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Viki!  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_777

Testic tek slijedeci vikend ako prije ne stigne.
Moje muke se nastavljaju...pizza mi ima okus po kloru, kecap mi je presladak  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, posnjofaj Domestos da vidis dal ti mirisi po pizzi!  :Grin: 

Riri, ja mislim da ti je cak zdravije prestati pomalo nego samo preko noci, kolko god bile stetne svaka nagla promjena je sok za organizam, cak i kad je na bolje. Tako da ja mislim da dobro radis. A sa 20cigareta na 5 je super uspjeh! 
I javi nam reakcije kad krenete obznanjivati  :Grin:

----------


## EmaG.

Riri, nisam uhvatila ovu tvoju priču oko cigara, ali mogu ti reći kako je mojoj mami bilo, pa ne znam jel će te to utješiti. Ugl, ona je pušila cijelu trudnoću samnom, ali joj je doktor rekao da je šteta od stresa radi prestanka pušenja puno veća nego šteta od pušenja. Sad, uzmi to s rezervom, to je bilo prije 30 godina i nisam sigurna da se slažem s takvim pristupom. Možda ne bi bilo loše kad već možeš malo po malo smanjivati dok ne izbaciš. 
Bar sam ja tak sa svime u ovoj trudnoći, radim slalome izbjegavajući potencijalne opasnosti. Ja bi recimo za šalicu kave dala sad trenutno sve, ali ju ne pijem sad jer sam trudna. A znam da ju trudnice normalno piju, ali bojim se riskirati i šta ćeš...

----------


## Viki88

> Riri, nisam uhvatila ovu tvoju priču oko cigara, ali mogu ti reći kako je mojoj mami bilo, pa ne znam jel će te to utješiti. Ugl, ona je pušila cijelu trudnoću samnom, ali joj je doktor rekao da je šteta od stresa radi prestanka pušenja puno veća nego šteta od pušenja. Sad, uzmi to s rezervom, to je bilo prije 30 godina i nisam sigurna da se slažem s takvim pristupom. Možda ne bi bilo loše kad već možeš malo po malo smanjivati dok ne izbaciš. 
> Bar sam ja tak sa svime u ovoj trudnoći, radim slalome izbjegavajući potencijalne opasnosti. Ja bi recimo za šalicu kave dala sad trenutno sve, ali ju ne pijem sad jer sam trudna. A znam da ju trudnice normalno piju, ali bojim se riskirati i šta ćeš...


ema slobodno mozes piti kavu, od 1- dnevno ti nista nece biti.ja popijem 2 dnevno i sa elenom sam tako, znala sam aa njom nekada i pretjerati nesvjesno, pa me frka ulovila ali eto nista nije bilo .. ja pijem malo blazu nesicu sada, ne kuham si bas tursku ,ali imam nizak tlak i bez kave bi mi bilo jos teze

----------


## ljube555

> Riri, nisam uhvatila ovu tvoju priču oko cigara, ali mogu ti reći kako je mojoj mami bilo, pa ne znam jel će te to utješiti. Ugl, ona je pušila cijelu trudnoću samnom, ali joj je doktor rekao da je šteta od stresa radi prestanka pušenja puno veća nego šteta od pušenja. Sad, uzmi to s rezervom, to je bilo prije 30 godina i nisam sigurna da se slažem s takvim pristupom. Možda ne bi bilo loše kad već možeš malo po malo smanjivati dok ne izbaciš. 
> Bar sam ja tak sa svime u ovoj trudnoći, radim slalome izbjegavajući potencijalne opasnosti. Ja bi recimo za šalicu kave dala sad trenutno sve, ali ju ne pijem sad jer sam trudna. A znam da ju trudnice normalno piju, ali bojim se riskirati i šta ćeš...


Tako bilo receno i meni... da mogu smanjiti da bude manje stetno nego skroz ostavim da organizam dozivi sok a tako i beba

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Riri tako sam i ja u obje trudnoce. Kad bi mi bas bilo doslo zapalila bi, dva dima i ugasila. Hahahaha. Tako da bi popusila do 5 cigareta dnevno, ali od svake max pola. I bravo na smanjivanju. Znam puno zena koje niti ne smanje, kamoli da misle prestati. Ja, bafem sam mislim tako, ne zelim pustiti u trudnoci. Ali mozda bi si napravila tako postepeni prestanak. Kao do 5 max i to samo u posebnim prilikama.
Al viditi cemo kako ce meni ici, lako je govoriti dok nisi u tim cipelama jeli. 
A za plakanje na srce... Mislim da cu i ja ko kisna godina plakati. 
To sam dozivila jednom, i naravno plakala sam al od tuge i uzasa jer je na krivom mistu bilo. Ovaj put kad bude na pravom mistu opet cu plakati ko kisna godina. E dali se jos dobivaju slicice od ginekologa? 
Ja cu ga traziti da snimim mobitelom taj tren, taj zvuk, tu tockicu ali zelim i sliku. 
I planiram, nakon te dvije neuspjesne, trecu uspjesnu dati obitelji onako nonsolantno u nekom papiru ili poslati u poruci dok su kraj mene da vidim reakciju hahahaha

----------


## EmaG.

> Ja cu ga traziti da snimim mobitelom taj tren, taj zvuk, tu tockicu ali zelim i sliku. 
> I planiram, nakon te dvije neuspjesne, trecu uspjesnu dati obitelji onako nonsolantno u nekom papiru ili poslati u poruci dok su kraj mene da vidim reakciju hahahaha


ajme, baš slatko Justme  :Heart: 

Ma sve mi je jasno za kavu da nije štetna, pogotovo sad u kasnijoj trudnoći i vidim puno trudnica da pije, ali imam iracionalan strah i ne mogu nikako :Sad:  možda se oslobodim toga sad u sljedeća dva i pol mjeseca pa popijem koju  :Smile:  ako da, javim vam  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Da, rekao je i meni ginekolog da nikakve promjene ne radim naglo i da je štetnije da sam ja stalno nervozna nego duhan. Ali planiram do ne znam kojeg tjedna ostaviti skroz. Ne želim si zadati neki nerealan cilj pa da ga ne ispunim, ali planiram svakako. 

Ja isto pijem kavu, mislim da tlak ne bih ni imala da je ne pijem.  :lool:  Maloprije mi se sve u glavi okretalo pa je prestalo čim sam je popila. 

Justme, ja sam dobila.  :Smile:  I preslatki su mi tvoji planovi za objavu trudnoće.  :Heart:  
Nemam pojma kad ćemo mi reći obitelji, ali javit ću vam svakako. Ako se pomirim s mamom do petka, otići ću do njih malo. Muž ide u Zagreb poslovno pa sam mislila da me ostavi tamo preko vikenda dok ne bude kretao nazad, tako da im možda objavimo za vikend. A svekrva me prije 10 dana pitala jesam trudna jer mi sjaje oči hahaha. Ja joj rekla da nisam, i kaže ona da se onda drogiram.  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

Ja nekako cudno osjecam se... stalno sam zedna, prsa ko da netko unutra vatru ukljucio, bradavice ne mogu dodirnuti, u glavi vec dva dana koma neka ne cista potpuno... , promjeni u iscjedku veliki.... jos cu cekati do pon.i tad napraviti test mozda...ako do tada ne dobijem naravno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

cestitke na novom odbrojavanju! e sad mene zanima kako ide sa listom? jeli riri ukljucena ili? iskusnije pomagajte! haha!

nego,jos jedna stvar... od ponedjeljka imam mucninu. sinoc me u 3 probudilo i morala sam povratit. jutros smo se malo ja i suprug volili i nakon odnosa ja obrisem krv... to je trajalo to jedno brisanje ali krv je bas bila svjeza. skuhala sam kavu ima pola sata ali mi nekako ne odgovara. prema appu u mobu,trebala bi dobit za 7 dana,prema ovoj listi 18.mi je dan. nisam pametna bas ali ovo mi je sve nekako cudno.

----------


## ljube555

> cestitke na novom odbrojavanju! e sad mene zanima kako ide sa listom? jeli riri ukljucena ili? iskusnije pomagajte! haha!
> 
> nego,jos jedna stvar... od ponedjeljka imam mucninu. sinoc me u 3 probudilo i morala sam povratit. jutros smo se malo ja i suprug volili i nakon odnosa ja obrisem krv... to je trajalo to jedno brisanje ali krv je bas bila svjeza. skuhala sam kavu ima pola sata ali mi nekako ne odgovara. prema appu u mobu,trebala bi dobit za 7 dana,prema ovoj listi 18.mi je dan. nisam pametna bas ali ovo mi je sve nekako cudno.


Imam i ja nesto od toga mucninu i bolna prsa. Glava boli evo treci dan..zedna sam kao zaba konstantno .ustajem vec tri noci po noci na wc...i probudim se u tri i vise ne mogu zaspati ko zombi sam... i ja osjecam se nekako cudno... mozda cu ja sam imala negdje 13dc O posto 14dc folikul bio puknuti...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> cestitke na novom odbrojavanju! e sad mene zanima kako ide sa listom? jeli riri ukljucena ili? iskusnije pomagajte! haha!
> 
> nego,jos jedna stvar... od ponedjeljka imam mucninu. sinoc me u 3 probudilo i morala sam povratit. jutros smo se malo ja i suprug volili i nakon odnosa ja obrisem krv... to je trajalo to jedno brisanje ali krv je bas bila svjeza. skuhala sam kavu ima pola sata ali mi nekako ne odgovara. prema appu u mobu,trebala bi dobit za 7 dana,prema ovoj listi 18.mi je dan. nisam pametna bas ali ovo mi je sve nekako cudno.


Test napravi osjetljivost 10ml

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Pobjegle mi s teme, super za novo odbrojavanje! Sretno i dalje... ja sam danas 29DC ne osjecam nikakve simptome, sluzi nema vise, pokrivali smo ove dane jos uzivamo na moru.

----------


## justme409

Sretno svim curama.
Ja sam si nesto napravila sa zelucem. Boli me cim je malo prazniji... Nikad necu smrsaviti ocito. Moram se skinuti s one kole zero. Otrovati cu se s njom. 

Riri ja volim ljude sokirati i iznenadjivati, ali mi se nikad ništa ne dogadja s cim bi ih tako izenandila pa mastam hahahahaah. 
Zadnji put, kad sam krvarila i napravila test (koji je bio pozitivan) poslaal sam sliku MM i on guglati isao i pitao me dali je svevu redu kad testna crtica nije dosla do oznake HCG (oznaka dokle se uroni stapic u urin) hahahahahaah. Ajde to s mamom je samo privremeno. Nemoj dopustiti da ti to pokvari iznenadjenje. Iznenadi ju dok ste jos "posvadjane". Odmah cete zaboraviti sve loše. Nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno.
Mozes i, ako imas volje, kupiti tuticu i dati da ti izrade tekst u stilu licim na baku i sl natpisi hahahaha. Jos ako je nekome rodjendan uskoro, uf kako bi ja to iskoristila i poklonil cestitku i napisala sretan rodjendan od nas troje. Da vidim hoce li uopce skuziti na prvu hahahahaa. 

Ja ocito imam previse slobodnog vremena. 

A genijalno mi je kako te svekrva procitala.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, tak i ja mastam. Imam ideju valjda za svaki praznik kak ukomponirati hahaha 

Ajme cure simptoma na bacanje! Sretno!

Andydeya, javim ti za listu cim mi javi kuma koja ju je vodila nekoc. Koju sam usput receno tu i upoznala a kasnije se upoznale i pokumile haha.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo javljam  :Grin: 
Riri se mice s liste jer je njeno odbrojavanje. Mi ostale cemo sad uskoro!  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:  

Hoćemo mi to imati opet trostruko odbrojavanje?  :Very Happy: 

Justme, pazi se. Mene isto želudac boli čim je malo prazniji i to baš ona ružna bol koja se širi i na leđa, fuj. I to sam si napravila baš sa nepravilnim mršavljenjem još prije par godina. A muž ti je super hahaha  :lool:  

Ah, vidjet ću kako ću joj reći. Mi vam imamo u najmanju ruku kompliciran odnos.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica mi se ona razumijemo hahahaha

Zamisli, upoznala se tu i toliko se skompale. Predivno.

----------


## ljube555

Mi inace valjda svi bi mogli vec napraviti test na 10dno... i trebalo bi vec pokazati neku sjenu.... 

Viki draga imala poz.test na 10dno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Kod mene je bio pozitivan na 12.dpo. Na uputama za clearblue piše da se može raditi 5 dana prije očekivane menstruacije, što je onda taman tako na negdje 10.dpo. Iako i to tko zna, svako tijelo i trudnoća su drugačiji.

----------


## mašnica

Mene muci sto dakle nemam pojma kad je bila O nisam piskila trakice ali sluzi je bilo prije 4 dana...budemo pricekali pa vidjeli. Javljate curke!

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo javljam 
> Riri se mice s liste jer je njeno odbrojavanje. Mi ostale cemo sad uskoro!


ok,hvala jagodice! stize nova lista.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 15.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## justme409

Meni je, u prvoj trudnoci,  sa CB bio pozitivan 2, 3 dana prije ocekivane, mozda cak i na 10dpo, a s trakicom nekom iz muillera negativan 2 dana prije m.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Lako za to kad pisnuti test, kad bi mi znale TOCAN dan kad je bila O i kad treba stici M. Ali cak i uz te informacije, opet ne znamo kad je doslo do implantacije. Zato je nekima sjena vec na 10dpo, a nekima tek nakon kasnjenja. Nekome se mozda desi implantacija na 6dpo a nekome na 10dpo...

Usput, ja jucer pisnula lh ali jedva se vidla druga crta. Tako da sam danas preskocila pa cu sutra opet.

----------


## mašnica

Saznat cemo kako god okrenuli  :Grin:  :grouphug: 

Bas sam komentirala muzu prosle god. mi se u 2 keksa dogodila trudnoca ove god.nekako bas ne ide...tocno znam jer sam pratila...

----------


## Riri92

Mi rekli svekijima.  :Grin:  
Kopirali smo sliku sa uzv-a i otišli kod njih na kavu. Svekrva inače jako voli slagati albume sa slikama i slaže ih uvijek po godinama i muž joj rekao da smo joj donijeli jednu da ubaci u 2019., pa smo joj dali to. Bili su presretni oboje, baš presretni.  :Smile:  

Inače, nešto mi je s nogom. Iskočila mi kost ona koja ide od pete prema gore na jednom dijelu, baš me užasno boli. Ne znam što sam napravila, ali morat ću kod doktora sutra.

----------


## Viki88

riri bas super, prekrasno  :Heart:  .. mozda si nezgodno stala a nisi isla za time ..
jojj mi danas bili u parkicu i ljuljale se u onoj kosari pletenoj.. htjela sam zakociti i noga mi pobjegla ispod kosare dok smo se ljuljale,sva se spigala ..cudno nije kost puknula bas jr gafno bilo ali nesto sam zeznula jer boli sve vise i stopalo nemogu naprijed nazad pomicati.. sigurno sam tetivu na listu ili sl.zeznula

----------


## Viki88

riri u istom smo skripcu sa nogom :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Viki, groozno. Morat ćeš i ti kod doktora, mogu misliti koliko boli.

----------


## justme409

Garant je to neki novi simptom trudnoce. Mene jucer koljeno zabolilo dok sam vjezbala  dali se to racuna? Hahahahaha

----------


## mašnica

Jel se racuna i budnost od 4 ujutro? Aaaaa...a na GO sam  :Sad:

----------


## Viki88

na cure sve se racuna :Laughing:  dok se ne dokaze suprotno :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

> Mi rekli svekijima.  
> Kopirali smo sliku sa uzv-a i otišli kod njih na kavu. Svekrva inače jako voli slagati albume sa slikama i slaže ih uvijek po godinama i muž joj rekao da smo joj donijeli jednu da ubaci u 2019., pa smo joj dali to. Bili su presretni oboje, baš presretni.  
> .


Divno...baš lijepo Riri :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Garant je to neki novi simptom trudnoce. Mene jucer koljeno zabolilo dok sam vjezbala  dali se to racuna? Hahahahaha


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Riri jek ti rekla svekrva onu glavu znala sam hahahaha
I kakakv izraz lica su imali? To bi ja snimala

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, bas mi drago radi pozitivnih reakcija!

Idem se ja odvaliti nogom u nesto, mozda ostanem trudna hahaha. A vama drzim fige da ste se samo natukle, da nije nis za intervenciju.

Masnica, racuna se nespavanje, kako ne! 

Dobro Viki kaze, trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno hahaha.

Mene ovaj ciklus zeza iscjedak. I dalje je rozkast. Inace to traje dan-dva nakon M dok se valjda ne iscisti do kraja, sad se bas oduljilo. Na ulosku mi bude smejde, ali kad obrisem rozo... Ne znam od cega bi to moglo biti, mozda neki disbalans hormona...

----------


## Riri92

Slažem se, sve se računa.  :lool:  

Je, rekla je da je znala hahaha, a i imala je onaj I knew it izraz lica, a svekar je bio toliko iznenađen kao da nije očekivao da ćemo imati dijete još minimalno 15 godina.  :Laughing:  

Jagodice nemoj jako hahaha. Popodne idem vidjeti što je s tom nogom, danas me još više boli. Viki kako tvoja noga?

----------


## ljube555

> Slažem se, sve se računa.  
> 
> Je, rekla je da je znala hahaha, a i imala je onaj I knew it izraz lica, a svekar je bio toliko iznenađen kao da nije očekivao da ćemo imati dijete još minimalno 15 godina. [emoji38] 
> 
> Jagodice nemoj jako hahaha. Popodne idem vidjeti što je s tom nogom, danas me još više boli. Viki kako tvoja noga?


Draga, dal krenuli malo jace simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

[COLOR="#800080"] :Heart: 
Lista za 16.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~10.dc/COLOR]

----------


## Andydea123

Cure,lista je bez boje jer sam pisala preko moba a na putu sam i nemam vremena. Ljubac svima!

----------


## iva_777

Tko normalan ima zelju za jesti kockice leda?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jel i to spada pod simptome?

----------


## ljube555

> Tko normalan ima zelju za jesti kockice leda? 
> Jel i to spada pod simptome?


Hajde testic napravi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene kuha se meso i to tako smrdi da to nije normalno...[emoji1784][emoji1784][emoji1784]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Ne ne...puno je prerano za testic. Ovaj puta cu izdrzati malo duze. A i zanimljivo mi je ovak primjecivat simptome.
Ili imam totalno sulud i neobicam pms ili....ili su u sumi  :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, i dalje isti simptomi. 

Iva hahahaha ja sam u tim najranijim danima pojela nekoliko kebaba, a prije toga ga nisam mogla ni pomirisati koliko mi se gadio. Ni sad ga više ne mogu pomirisati, ali sad mi je ionako sve gadljivo.  :lool:  

Bila sam kod doktora i naručena sam kod ortopeda. Krajem 11. mjeseca. Hahaha i to me još kao ubacio. Ajme meni, a ja ne mogu ništa obuti koliko me boli. Ići ću privatno u ponedjeljak.

----------


## mašnica

> Ne ne...puno je prerano za testic. Ovaj puta cu izdrzati malo duze. A i zanimljivo mi je ovak primjecivat simptome.
> Ili imam totalno sulud i neobicam pms ili....ili su u sumi


Ovako nekako i ja...nisam doma, ljekarne nemam unutar 10km tako da ce test cekati do iduceg tj. ako vjeatica ne dodje prije :/

----------


## mašnica

A * Andydea123 *  brine o boji liste

 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

što me ovo nasmijalo

----------


## justme409

Ma i meni je ovaj pms opet cudan, ili se nisam navikla na ovulaciju bez jajovoda pa to utjece nesto...
Ili sam zeludac stvarno pokvarila uzasno. 

To s jedenjem ima smisla stvarno. U drugoj trudnoci se nisam mogla zasititi kefira, dok nije zavrsena. Nakon toga si opet kupila, muka mi doslo.

----------


## Viki88

> Slažem se, sve se računa.  
> 
> Je, rekla je da je znala hahaha, a i imala je onaj I knew it izraz lica, a svekar je bio toliko iznenađen kao da nije očekivao da ćemo imati dijete još minimalno 15 godina.  
> 
> Jagodice nemoj jako hahaha. Popodne idem vidjeti što je s tom nogom, danas me još više boli. Viki kako tvoja noga?


riri bolje,tj bolila me jutros ali sam bila dosta aktivna pa se valjda dosta ugrijao misic pa manje ali kad cucnemme presjece bol.. ma bude sad svakim danom sve bolje, trebala bih malo odmirovati ali to je nemoguce kad imas 2,7 godisnjaka u kuci :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Haha Viki vjerujem. Dobro da je barem malo bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> A * Andydea123 *  brine o boji liste
> 
> 
> 
> što me ovo nasmijalo


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 17.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto boje ko u prici!!  :Grin: 
Dobro jutro svima. Ja jucer pisnula lh, obicno 10dc vec hvatam peak sad je full svijetla jos.
Kaze mi prijateljica da mi je mozda ovo prvi ciklus (nakon hsg-a) kak treba biti, da jajna stanica sazrije kak spada. Drzim fige da je u pravu, i pratim i dalje kad ce biti ovulacija.

Da cujem kakvi su danas simptomi? Kome se cucla led? Kome fast food mirisi po sredstvima za ciscenje? Ko ne spava po noci? Ko se zrigo u salicu kave?  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Ja nemam apetita, oliti ne osjecam glad, al cim mi se malo isprazni zeludac, boli me. Nakon jedenja podrigivanje i mucnina neka. Al mi vise smrdi na neki poremecaj sa zelucom nego na t.
Od pon se vatam opet normalne, zdravije prehrane i drzim fige da nisam unistila zeludac s necim... 
Od drugoga tipicni simptomi pmsa. Gusti bijeli iscjedak, bol u maternici povremena i prsa.

----------


## ljube555

Ja za cudo ovoj jedini ciklus nemam taj bijeli gusti iscjedak nego mi od O ide sluzavi prozirni.. 

Do danas sam jos nadala se a danas nekako potonuli svi lađe

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube zasto, kaj je bilo?

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam često zedna, trbuh mi napuhan, cicke nista...vjerojatno umisljam i pratim kad ce doci dan da necu movi kavu piti...to mi je u 3 prijasnje trudnoce i izostanak M bio prvi simptom. Danas smo u gradicu jednom mozda kupim test..javim

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica ako ces piskiti, sretno! Vibram sa pozitivan ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## justme409

Meni se nikad nije kava zgadils hahahahaha bas suprotno

----------


## Riri92

> Da cujem kakvi su danas simptomi? Kome se cucla led? Kome fast food mirisi po sredstvima za ciscenje? Ko ne spava po noci? Ko se zrigo u salicu kave?


Jagodice zvučiš mi kao Danijela Trbović kad je bila ona emisija Najslabija karika.  :Laughing:  

Ja sam luuuda za kavom, ni najmanje mi se nije zgadila. Ali rigala sam danas na miris čvaraka iz frižidera, i inače mi se gade (muž ih jede), ali danas aaajme, fuj. Kako me opalio miris kad sam otvorila frižider, odmah sam potrčala u wc. Muž došao za mnom vidjeti jesam dobro i jede. JEDE. Dok ja rigam. Već sam pisala negdje koliko je bizarno negadljiv, ne znam jel ovdje ili na nekom drugom topicu ali svaki put kad izvede tako nešto ponovo se začudim.  :lool:  

Mašnice sretno!

----------


## mašnica

Gravignost mini... jedna crtica... nema sijene nema druge crtice, bijelo kao snijeg...sad mi je vec smijesno  :Laughing: 

Pri ruci nisam imala nista u sto bih piskila, uzela sam čep od flašice vode :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Gravignost mini... jedna crtica... nema sijene nema druge crtice, bijelo kao snijeg...sad mi je vec smijesno [emoji38]
> 
> Pri ruci nisam imala nista u sto bih piskila, uzela sam čep od flašice vode


Bas ti hrabra!!!! Svaka cast!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Ja ne osudim se napraviti test... mislila sam u pon.probati ujutro posto nemam ga doma a ne da se mi ici u grad u dezurnu apoteku... u utorak imam rodendan i bas me bude taj negativni test rastuzio...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube zasto, kaj je bilo?


Neznam draga,, do sad sam nekako vjerovala da bi moglo nesto biti a od danas mislim da ipak nisam te srece...

Sve mi se nakupilo i najrade bi vristala od boli i tuge... god.dana proslo od kiretaze a do trudnoci ne dolazi..
 Sve uredu i sa mojej i sa muzeve strane , hsg pokazao prohodno ... i olet nista... i jos me ta upala mjehura, mokrac.kanala i bubrega ubila... pa onda na hsg dr.kaze da nece biti O i plus cista prisutna pa za dva dana ipak bila O i nema ciste, i na zadnje za tri dana dva zuta tijela oba dva jajnika imalo O... 

I dok poslozim to u glavi da sve to super i perfektno , nakraju ispadne negativni test.... nadala se sam 10posto a sada i te 10posto nestali... cim blize dan D sve manje i manje nade imam.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod meni krenuli simptome pms nazalost...

Napuhnuta, bol u jajnicama, nelagoda u krizama i glava sumasta vec cetiri dana... osim kaj mi iscjedak jos uvijek prozirni i sluzavi od O i to ne mijenja se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ljube bez ljutnje ali mislim da si pre pre previse opterecena sa trudnocom,previse u stresu zbog svega toga, ako ovako nastavis poludit ces. mislim da se jednostavno moras maknuti od svega toga, opustiti , prestati brojati ovulaciju,plodne dane, osluskivati svaki moguci simptom.. uzivaj sa svojih 4 anđela a beba ce doci kad tad.. ovako nemozes dalje. znam da nije lako, vecina nas je to prosla,puno je njih koji prolaze isto to kao i ti i gore, godinama se bore sa neplodnoscu a nemaju niti jedno dijete pa su puno manje u stresu! opusti se i uzivaj u zivotu

----------


## ljube555

> ljube bez ljutnje ali mislim da si pre pre previse opterecena sa trudnocom,previse u stresu zbog svega toga, ako ovako nastavis poludit ces. mislim da se jednostavno moras maknuti od svega toga, opustiti , prestati brojati ovulaciju,plodne dane, osluskivati svaki moguci simptom.. uzivaj sa svojih 4 anđela a beba ce doci kad tad.. ovako nemozes dalje. znam da nije lako, vecina nas je to prosla,puno je njih koji prolaze isto to kao i ti i gore, godinama se bore sa neplodnoscu a nemaju niti jedno dijete pa su puno manje u stresu! opusti se i uzivaj u zivotu


Ja ne brojim plodne dane ni O ..nego tako poklopio se hsg, upala i kontrola nakon upale posto to prolazila sam na ginekologiji i zato to sve znam... inace ne bi znala ni za O da je bila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, tvoj muz i ja izgleda imamo isti apetit hahah. Vec vas vidim, ti sa glavom u skoljci, a on zvace cvarke naslonjen na stok! Hahaha. 
Ah, cari trudnoce.

Ljube, probaj samo malo vise samu sebe gurati u pozitivu. Nemoj se uvjeravati iz ciklusa u ciklus da se nista nece desiti. 

Meni jucer lagano pocela tamniti lh, nadam se da ce peak ovih dana.

Masnica, drzim fige da je ipak prerano!

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice, ovaj čep haha  :Laughing:  

Ljube, ja ću se složiti i sa Viki i sa Jagodicom. Mislim, utorak je za dva dana. Zar ti nije ljepše planirati rođendan, izaći za vikend negdje i družiti se sa djecom i mužem nego razmišljati o tome kako će u utorak biti negativan test i kako ćeš onda biti tužna? Ionako ne možeš znati što će biti, ali možeš birati kako ćeš provesti ta dva dana. I naravno da je u redu i da si tužna zbog situacije, ali nije baš da nisi te sreće kad imaš četiri sreće već.  :Smile:  

Jagodice, doslovno tako hahaha  :lool:  I super za trakice!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 18.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## ljube555

Kod meni nestali svi simptome jedino  lagano grcevi krenuli... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Da cujem kakvi su danas simptomi? Kome se cucla led? Kome fast food mirisi po sredstvima za ciscenje? Ko ne spava po noci? Ko se zrigo u salicu kave?


cudan meni ovaj ciklus full... grudi bolee,stalno mi je muka vec par dana,dolje me ziga jos od O i napuhnuta sam...a tek 21.dc. jos par dana cekanja pa cu pisnut test iako bas i ne vjerujem da se ulovilo ali ipak imam neke sumnje. barem sto se tice grudi sumnjam,jer me one nikad ovako ne bole (bradavice su mi osjetljive). test koji imam je osjetljivosti 25 i nema sanse da bi ovako rano pokazao T.

----------


## mašnica

Andydea123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretnooo!!

----------


## ljube555

Uzela sam test... od osjetljivost 20... to cu ujutro napraviti ili u noci dok ustanem na wc... da prestane ta agonija...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Uzela sam test... od osjetljivost 20... to cu ujutro napraviti ili u noci dok ustanem na wc... da prestane ta agonija...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, pa šta nisi ti imala ono testiranje prohodnosti prije nekih tjedan dana? Jel moguće kraj takvog zahvata odmah isti mjesec ostati trudna s obzirom na tu tekućinu?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, pa šta nisi ti imala ono testiranje prohodnosti prije nekih tjedan dana? Jel moguće kraj takvog zahvata odmah isti mjesec ostati trudna s obzirom na tu tekućinu?


Moguce... taj pregled raden 8dc... i preporucili mi odmah imate odnosi cim pocnu plodni dane posto tek onda veca sansa za zacece

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Nije bio kontrast nego fiziol.otopina... koja odmah zavrsila u trbusn.supljine i koja ne ometa zacece

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ajmooo Ljube drzim i vibram za | |

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ema, je je. Meni su poslje hsg-a sto puta rekli da se primimo posla. Jos sam ja isla na taj s kontrastom.
Kad smo kod primanja posla, ja uhvatila peak! 

Ljube, sretno!!

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure!!!! Napravit cu ujutro ako me M ne preduhiti.....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ema, je je. Meni su poslje hsg-a sto puta rekli da se primimo posla. Jos sam ja isla na taj s kontrastom.
> Kad smo kod primanja posla, ja uhvatila peak! 
> 
> Ljube, sretno!!


Bas super... i da to uhvati se ovaj ciklus da izbjegnes postupak[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Test negativni nema ni sjeni... 

Idemo dalje... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure ja odustajem , jednostavno vise nema smisla... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 19.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

----------


## mašnica

> Cure ja odustajem , jednostavno vise nema smisla... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ma kakvo odustajanje...i sama si napisala idemo dalje! Ajde ajde  glavu gore! Hrabro dalje!

----------


## Andydea123

hej cure! Ljube555 nam odustaje... jos je danas tu na listi. ponovno ce nam se pridruzit kad malo odmori od svega. 

ja se osjecam lose. jucer od rucka mi je uzasna muka i sinoc sam povracala. uz to,dobila sam i temperaturu (37,5). sad doruckujem ali nekako mi sve cudno u ustima... napravila sam i kavu ali mislim da je necu popit. 

ostale cure,kako ste?

----------


## Sarah777

Samo da svratim i pozdravim neke od vas koje sam prije susretala na forumu, a svima vam zelim punonsrece i da docekate svoje plusice sto prije.

I da, nemojte zaboravit uzivat u keksu dok hvatate peakove... zavidim vam na keksu
Mi smo bez keksa od pocetka svibnja i pucamo vec lagano hahahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sarah, hvala na podrsci. Drago mi je da si nakon svega u potpisu dosla do svog srceka! Ja bas jucer komentiram da kak svaki put neki toplinsko val kad god ja peak uhvatim hahaha. Ja jucer samo brzinski do kupaone otisla i vratila se lezati do jutra. Nisam ni piskila nakon keksa. Koje su to kombinacije  :Grin:  

Ljube, nadam se da ces nam se vratiti. I ti i Buncek, kad malo odmorite. Bolje se nekad i maknuti nego psihicki izgoriti. Ako vidis ovu poruku zelim ti sretan rodendan i da uzivas sa svojima  :Heart: 

Andydea, drzim fige da se ti simptomi pretvore u nesto!

----------


## justme409

Meni najgore sjednu ovih zadnjih 3, 4 dana dok cekam tu m.
Cure drzim vam fige. Jagodica nek se sad spoji, a andydea drzim da se spojilo i smjestilo 

Meni su fizicki simptomi splasnuli. Cak me i prsa manje bole. Malo rano... Zeludac me bolio do jucer. Sad sam samo cmoljava jer sam sama. Svi su negdje otisli

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, hvala na podrsci. Drago mi je da si nakon svega u potpisu dosla do svog srceka! Ja bas jucer komentiram da kak svaki put neki toplinsko val kad god ja peak uhvatim hahaha. Ja jucer samo brzinski do kupaone otisla i vratila se lezati do jutra. Nisam ni piskila nakon keksa. Koje su to kombinacije  
> 
> Ljube, nadam se da ces nam se vratiti. I ti i Buncek, kad malo odmorite. Bolje se nekad i maknuti nego psihicki izgoriti. Ako vidis ovu poruku zelim ti sretan rodendan i da uzivas sa svojima 
> 
> Andydea, drzim fige da se ti simptomi pretvore u nesto!


Hvala ti!  :Smile: 
Mogu vam odati tajnu kako se radi nakon transfera, doduse bio je transfer embrija a ne inseminacija, ali vrijedi probati, zar ne  :Smile:  
Znaci transfer obavljen, nisam silazila sa stola nego sam samo prekrizila noge i tako bila u toj pozi 20ak minuta. Onda sam hodala samo do kreveta i lezala sam na trbuhu 15ak minuta. Ne kuzim ovo sa lezanjem na trbuhu ali bas me briga, upalilo je  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, žao mi je. 
Andydea, lijepi su to simptomi. Držim fige na najjače!  :Smile: 
Sarah, baš lijepo. Isplati se biti uporan! 
Jagodice hahaha sretno! 
Justme  :Love: 

Ja sam baš umorna. Udarni vikend je bio haha. U subotu išli van na cigansku svirku, baš je bilo divno. Ja sam vam onako poprilično kafanski tip osobe pa pjevam često s njima pjesmu, dvije (prijatelj svira tu pa zato mogu haha), a u subotu sam to nazvala oproštajem od bezbrižnog načina života.  :lool:  Sinoć smo muž i ja išli u Novi Sad s kumovima na večeru pa smo ostali i prespavati. 

Jutros odradila neke stvari za posao, pa pomogla mužu nešto oko firme, pa išla kod ortopeda. Rekao mi je da ne smijem nositi štikle ni bilo kakvu neudobnu obuću dok se ta kost ne vrati natrag. Moram držati nogu na povišenom i stavljati led. Radi se inače magnetna terapija ali rekao mi je da to nećemo sad u trudnoći. I kaže ako ništa ne pomogne da se onda operira. Ma pokušat ću sve da se to vrati, samo da ne moram na operaciju. To se inače zove Haglundov sindrom, pa eto nek vam moja površnost, koja me tjerala da nosim užasno neudobne štikle samo zato što su lijepe, bude dobra pouka haha.

Sutra ću na kupanje nadam se, vidim maloprije da najavljuju 37 stupnjeva. 

E da, danas nisam nijednu cigaretu ispušila, baš sam ponosna na sebe.  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bravo Riri, i mi smo ponosni na tebe. Kaj se tice stikli, ja sam se udala u tenisicama haha, uvijek biram udobnost. 

JustMe, suosjecam, ti zadnji dani su i meni najgori.

Sarah, pricalo se nedavno na proslom odbrojavanju o lezanju na trbuhu. Jednoj curi je gin preporucio radi polozaja maternice.

Imam i ja savjet, ne jedite grah u dane kad ocekujete O. Evo ja danas skuhala, najela se, sad ne znam dal ovuliram ili grah radi svoje hahaha  :Grin:  
I naravno opet vrucina i sparina, ak prezivim pokrivanje cujemo se  :Grin:

----------


## Viki88

> Bravo Riri, i mi smo ponosni na tebe. Kaj se tice stikli, ja sam se udala u tenisicama haha, uvijek biram udobnost. 
> 
> JustMe, suosjecam, ti zadnji dani su i meni najgori.
> 
> Sarah, pricalo se nedavno na proslom odbrojavanju o lezanju na trbuhu. Jednoj curi je gin preporucio radi polozaja maternice.
> 
> Imam i ja savjet, ne jedite grah u dane kad ocekujete O. Evo ja danas skuhala, najela se, sad ne znam dal ovuliram ili grah radi svoje hahaha  
> I naravno opet vrucina i sparina, ak prezivim pokrivanje cujemo se


da da meni moja ginekologica davno rekla da nakon odnosa se okrenem na trbuh zbog maternice ..
haha i ja danas kuhala grah ,dan za grah :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 20.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja od danas racunam 1dpo. Ocekujte test kroz 9 dana  :Grin: 
Jucer navecer mi se vrtilo, kad bi legla u krevet ko da sam si popila. Ovo vrijeme ludo...
A jesmo se nakuhale graha ko da je sred zime hahaha.

Simptomasice, kak stojite? Ko kad piski?

----------


## justme409

Jedva cekam da zavrsi ljeto napokon.

Moji simptomi se smanjuju. Tako da ocekujem m. I onda zovem gin i idemo na folikulometriju.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 21.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

masnica,iva777-ima li novosti? kad (ne)ocekujete M?

----------


## mašnica

Nema ništa kod mene...vratili se s mora...nemam nikakvih simptoma. Zadnja M mi je došla na 43.dan tako da tko zna kad će...

----------


## iva_777

Kod mene stigla vjestica. Danas 1dc.

----------


## mašnica

E da, počela sam piti Bachove kapi trebalo bi i to malo pomoći, smanjiti stres, povećati mogućnost začeća

----------


## justme409

Ja ne znam jesam li si ja ovo napravila (umislila) ili stvarno ima neke nade. Ugl tezina u donjem djelu trbuha, napuhanost, nekakva tezina u zelucu i konstantna glad. I jede mi se konkretno stalno.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, zao mi je...
A vidim da je i Ljube dobila, nadam se da joj to ipak nije pokvarilo rodendan.

JustMe, prije svega ovoga da mi je netko rekao koliko psiha moze utjecati na nas, ne bi vjerovala. Kao sto kaze onaj citat "Sta zelja zna sta je nemoguce." Meni se nakon O uvijek apetit poveca. Ipak nadam se i drzim fige da kod tebe nije samo do zelje, vec da se nesto desava. 

Riri, di si, kako si?

----------


## Riri92

Evo me.  :Smile:  Ma jučer i danas sam sva nikakva. Tužna sam i plačem, a ne znam zašto. Da bar znam pa da riješim uzrok haha. Ali dobro, bit će bolje sutra. 

Iva žao mi je. Justme, držim fige da nije do umišljanja.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Viditi cemo ovih dana. Nebi se cudila da jednostavno opet dio pmsa. Do sad sam imala svakakve pmsove, pa eto, zasto ne i ovakav. A i saznala sam da oko mene svi neke viroze imaju pa...
Zadnjih par pmsova mi se bol u (.) (.) na pritisak pomakla na prije i nakon O, i taman na pocetku M. Ni ovaj mj nije drugacije. Bolile su me do prije 5 dana i danas opet pocele. Samo nek procurim sto prije ako je to u pitanju

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 22.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, uzrok budes rjesila kad rodis, jer su vjerojatno hormoni u pitanju  :Grin: 

Vladaju cini mi se nekakve zelucane viroze, evo i mojoj kolegici muka i zlo, i glava ju boli... 
Svejedno se nadam dobrim vjestima.

Ja odbrojavam dane do testa, O bila oko 13dc pa racunam negdje oko 23-24dc pisnut

----------


## justme409

Jagodica drzim fige!

----------


## Riri92

Haha Jagodice, baš tako. 
Ovaj vikend idemo kod mojih pa ćemo objaviti trudnoću. Trebali smo prošli, ali mužu su ti ljudi iz Zagreba odgodili za ovaj. Htjeli smo povesti i njegovu curku (iako njoj još ništa nećemo govoriti), ali bivša mu ne da. Baš sam ljuta. 

Držim fige za plusiće!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Just me, hvala!

Riri, sretno. Nadam se da budu popadali na guzice od srece.

----------


## Riri92

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 23.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

cure... ja jutros pisnula test... ni sjenice...negativan.  :Sad:  
najgori pms odkad znam za sebe. sad cekam da procurim.

----------


## justme409

2dc.

Andydea ocito je do vremena. I meni grozan pms i grozan m. Boli, muka mi je, glava me boli... Nikad ovako jos. 
Nista od moje folikulometrije 9ti mj. Gin ne radi sljedeci tj  :Undecided:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

O *****u.... JustMe bas mi je zao. Kak ne radi? Godisnji ili? Moj dok je bio na godisnjem isla sam kod zamjenje...

Iva, kolko obicno ciklusi traju?

----------


## Riri92

Cure, žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## Himalaya

Bok cure, mislim da ni kod mene ništa ovaj ciklus jer imam klasične pms simptome. Dosta nade sam polagala u ovaj ciklus i poprilično sam izbedirana. Znate li za nešto prirodno čime se pospješuje plodnost, a da nije čaj od vrkute? Nadam se da ćemo jednom ugledati taj plus.

----------


## justme409

Iskreno nisam ni pitala zasto ne radi. To je privatno. Kod soc moram otici pitati al tamo je takva guzva da sumnjam da ce me moci ubaciti

----------


## Riri92

Rekli smo i mojima, drago im je. Oni nisu baš tip kao muževi roditelji da je bilo nekog velikog ushićenja, ali dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 24.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, dok nema negative dobro je. Uglavnom se svi nekako raznjeze kad mala struca stigne.

Kod mene nikakvih naznaka ni simptoma, covjece ni umisliti si ne mogu da sam trudna...

----------


## justme409

Jagodica hahahahahahahaha bas si me nasmijala.
Riri i ja sam tip koji cudno reagira. Zapravo mi bude bas drago a djelujem hladna ko spricer

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A oke ajde tek sam 5dpo. Znaci od sljedeceg tjedna krecu autosugestivni simptomi  :Laughing: 

Ja znam da ce s muzeve strane biti sretni jer ce biti prvi unuk/necak. A muz ima dva mlada brata koji vec neko vrijeme pricaju kak ce se napiti. A svekrva isto jedva ceka da "nuna". S tim da niko ne zna za ovaj nas put. 
A s moje strane, pa mama zna sve i ona znam da isto jedva ceka a sa tatom je malo kompliciran odnos. Prije par god rekla bi da ce on biti najemotivniji a sad ne znam...
Usput sam si evo i izraculana, ako ovaj ciklus bude dobitni i poslje sve oke, bebica bi bila Blizanac. To sam si oduvijek htjela jer sam, pogadate, i ja Blizanac  :Grin: 
Al salu na stranu, daj Boze da ne moramo u postupak. Sve ostalo svejedno, bitno da se rodi zivo i zdravo.

Gdje su nam curke? Na listi nas je dosta, ali nesto smo sutljivi  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Znači da se ne zabrinjavam što smo sa bebe prešli na mijenjanje stolarije u 30 sekundi?  :Laughing:  

Hahaha Jagodice  :lool:  
Držimo fige onda za Blizanca! Moja sestra je Blizanac. Bebica će biti Ovan, a ja i muž smo Škorpioni. Bit će veselo hahaha. 
Ja sa svojima isto imam kompliciran odnos, sa oboje. Čini mi se da su jedno vrijeme bili spremni otkačiti me iz svojih života skroz.. Sad smo si okej, ali mislim da će mi trebati još dosta vremena da pređem preko toga. Nadam se da kod tebe nije jako komplicirana situacija.  :Love:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 25.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## justme409

Meni ce s muzeve strane mama i tata biti sigurno presretni jer cekaju jadni vec godinama. Znaju za ove dvije situacije koje su se dogodile tako da ne navaljuju vise.
Moja mama ce isto biti sigurno sretna zbog mene, opet nakon ove 2 situacije, a tata mi je umro. S moje strane nebi bilo prvo nego trece, osim ako stvarno misli cekati, pa mozda bude i 5to kako je moja sestra krenula s razmnozavanjem. Ali ni jedni ni drugi nisu u istom gradu, a do sad smo se vidjeli jer bi mu dolazili u 90% slucajeva. Tako da ne ocekujem od nikoga ni pomoc ni neko druzenje s bebachom na zalost

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, a kaj da ti kazem, zima ce stici prije nego beba. Valjda zato brzo na stolariju? 

JustMe, znam da tebi mozda nije smijesno, ali nasmijala si me ovim komentarom za sestru.

A svi bi mi voljeli imati tople obiteljske price kao iz filma, ali na kraju je najbitnije ipak koliko cemo mi koji smo mama i tata voljeti nase dijete. I kakvim vrijednostima cemo ga uciti. To ce ga najvise oblikovati.
A vjerujem jednom kad primimo u ruke svoje smotuljke, vise nista nece biti bitnije od njegove/njezine dobrobiti. Niti tudji komentari, niti reakcije... 
U tome valjda i je ljepota svega toga, stvoris svoju malu obitelj i svoj centar svemira. Sve ostalo samo usputno kruzi u istoj galaksiji.

----------


## anđeo26012013

Nema me na go sam,delam više nego na poslu....jučer kćer i ja na more prešle,a danas se odmaram,pa sutra opet udarni tempo baš mi nikada nije go bio takav....e draga Riki preletila sam kaj se pisalo na brzaka...to s pušenjem....nisam prestala pušiti s mojom B.tek kada mi se zgadilo i naravno kafa sam rodila opet se vratila staroj navici,a ja kavu ne pijem...a sada će godina dana idući mj što ne pušim i to iz razloga alergijskog napada astme,nisam mosla doči do zraka mislila sam da umirem i još nekih 2tj nisam mogla u brijeg hodati a da ne umirem,još mj je dugo cigareta mirišala,pogotovo kada sam umorna da sjednem i zapalim,nisam znala kamo s rukama od dosade,eto sad je to iza mene..

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, a kaj da ti kazem, zima ce stici prije nego beba. Valjda zato brzo na stolariju?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 26.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hej cure... ja sam od jucer jako lose volje. umro mi je jako dobar prijatelj,skolska generacija.30 godina... uzasno me to pogodilo...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Andydea... Grozno! Moja sucut draga. Jao grozno, 30godina...

----------


## justme409

Andydea moja sucut. Pogode takve situacije. Ja pokusam uvijek nekako podsjetiti se kad mi je tesko i zahvaliti Bogu sto sam ziva i zdrava. 

Ja sam odustala ovaj mj od te folikulometrije. Lijena sam. Znam da mozda gubim vrijeme. Ali ja vam ne mogu opisati kakav je to pogodak mi - pojam sa moram tako nesto... Znam da moze biti i gore, i da sam razmazena. Ali ne mogu protiv osjecaja svog. Tako da sam rekla ovaj mj pokrivati sve svaki 2.dan (ako budemo mm kuci - drzim fige da ce biti ruzno vrijeme za vrijeme O, pa da bude kuci) plus malo cu redovitije s LH trakicama pa cemo valjda pokriti kako treba. Inace nismo bas tako cesto pokrivali. Eventualbo dan prije ili taj dan O. I eto nikad se nije primilo. Mozda ovaj mj bude TAJ. 
Plus O mi je taman dan prije rodjendana, ili na dan rodjendana.
Znam da se mi ne trudimo dugo koliko drugi neki, ali bas mi ide na zivce i ljuti me kako ne ide...

----------


## Riri92

Andydea prestrašno.. Baš mi je žao. 

Justme, svaki osjećaj je ljudski osjećaj, nema tu ništa razmaženo ni nenormalno. Sretno, da što prije vidiš plusić!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Googlala sam malo price o uspjesno ostvarenim trudnocama. I naletila na problem spottinga.
Valjda sam skuzila sto je to. Snedji iscjedak u sredini iili prije m. Ja uvijek imam prvo taj smedji pa onda krene prava m kroz 12-24sata. Dali je to za zabrinjavati se ili je to ipak normalno?

----------


## Riri92

Meni je to tako oduvijek. Prvi dan kao da bude neka stara, zaostala smeđa krv. I sluzava. Ali ja sam uvijek to računala kao prvi dan. Mislim, uvijek mi je prvi dan takav pa sam računala da je to već tad prava menga, ali da jednostavno tako počinje.. Ne znam jesam u pravu.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni je to tako oduvijek. Prvi dan kao da bude neka stara, zaostala smeđa krv. I sluzava. Ali ja sam uvijek to računala kao prvi dan. Mislim, uvijek mi je prvi dan takav pa sam računala da je to već tad prava menga, ali da jednostavno tako počinje.. Ne znam jesam u pravu.


Dok sam bila na Vuk Vrhovcu nama su rekli da prvi dan ciklusa dok krene prava krv, iako to pocne navecer kasnije da taj dan ne racuna se nego od iduceg krece 1dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Googlala sam malo price o uspjesno ostvarenim trudnocama. I naletila na problem spottinga.
> Valjda sam skuzila sto je to. Snedji iscjedak u sredini iili prije m. Ja uvijek imam prvo taj smedji pa onda krene prava m kroz 12-24sata. Dali je to za zabrinjavati se ili je to ipak normalno?


Netko kaze da to nije nista a netko kaze da je to nesto sa progest.u drugoj fazi ciklusa

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hvala ljube. Ja cu ovaj ciklus racunati da je to normalno. I optimisticno krenuti u ovaj mj. Mmi je vec zavrsila. 2 dana ranije. Sad treba docekati te dane

----------


## mašnica

Ja čekam i nikako dočekati M...sad vec preko 40 dana drugi ciklus po redu uh... počele cicke boliti uskoro ce...

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... danas idem na folikul.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

2dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Normalan je spotting prije menge. A neke cure znaju primjetiti i smedji trag na dan O. Tako da bez brige.
JustMe, nisi nista ljena, zasto bi se forsirala? Eto meni je trebalo 3god da se pokrenem i odem na pretrage. I nemoj opce usporedivati to kolko se netko drugi dugo trudi. Zelja je zelja. U svakom slucaju sretno i samo pokrivajte bar u vrijeme tih plodnih dana. Meni je sam gin rekao da te dane oko ovulacije imamo cesce odnose. 
Bit ce nam svima lakse kad malo zahladi  :Grin: 

Masnica, sigurna si da cekas M? Jesi pisnula testic koji? 

Riri, meni taj spotting traje par sati, ako krene ujutro onda obicno nakon prvog obilnijeg obroka krene i M. Ali ja i kad mi stigne kasno navecer uvijek taj dan racunam kao 1dc.

Ljube, sretno. Javi kaj si saznala.

Himalaya, zao mi je. Drzi se draga, grlim!

Meni jos rano za test, cice se napuhale i bole, ali tako je svaki ciklus... Ostalo bas nista ne osjecam. Budemo vidjeli kroz par dana.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 27.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hvala vam cure na saucescu... 
jutros u 7 me probudila mucnina i morala sam ustat povratit. a onda oko 9 dobila i proljev... ufff. menga mi je trajala jedva 3 dana,danas mi 4.dc a M ni traga vise. sinoc tokom odnosa bilo malo smede ali nikad nisam ranije imala odnos,uvijek mi M traje 4-6 dana...

----------


## justme409

Andydea sto nam se dogadja. Sad smo se mi sinkronizirale s promjenama u ciklusu hahahahaha.

----------


## mašnica

> Masnica, sigurna si da cekas M? Jesi pisnula testic koji?


Jesam nema ništa...baš mi čudno jako čudno...a prije mjesec i pol sam bila kod ginića rekao mi sve je ok..

Zašto sad tako dugo ne znam...

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea sto nam se dogadja. Sad smo se mi sinkronizirale s promjenama u ciklusu hahahahaha.


hahahaha bas... nisam povracala nikad. a sad u 10-ak dana vec 3 puta... hmmm. menga prosla,trajala je kratko,potrosila sam 4-5 ulozaka sve skupa i to sam mijenjala vise zbog higijene. jucer na 3.dc sam stavila dnevni,bilo mi dovoljno. 2.dc mi jedino bilo malo obilnije.

----------


## Andydea123

ljube,kako prosla folikulometrija?

----------


## ljube555

> ljube,kako prosla folikulometrija?


Ah nije bas najbolje pa vidit cemo dalje... endo 6mm na desnom jajniku folikul 8mm vodeci a na lijevom dva od 8mm i 8.8mm oba vodeca... a sada u pon.imam opet uzv pa cemo viditi...dal bude koji odustao i koliko njih ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Imam jos 3 testa za ovulaciju. Trazim savjetovanje u strategiji kako ih najbolje iskoristiti. Planiram ovaj mj pokrito svaki drugi dan. Plus dan kad test bude najtamniji (ako bude izvan rasporeda). Ocekivana o po aplikaciji je u pon ili utorak. Ovisi o trajanju ciklusa. Pa sam ja mislila poceti u sub s jednom trakicom, i svaki dan iskoristiti po jednu

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, jel osjetis ovulaciju? Tipa neku bol ili grceve ili frkanje? Pitam jer mene dan dva prije O pocne "frkati" dole nisko, i onda ugl krenem s lh. I uhvatim peak kroz dan-dva. 
Obzirom da imas jos tri, plan ti je dobar. Peak se i onako vidi prije O. Sretno i nadam se da ti je dobra strategija.

Ljube, a zasto kazes da nije proslo bas najbolje? Po ovome kaj si napisala sve je kako treba. Ako racunas da folikul raste 2mm po danu, taman ti oko 14dc ispada 22mm. Ja sam bila sretna kad su mi opce vidjeli folikule obzirom da je nekim zenama vec i to problem. 
Kako mislim dal bude koji odustao? Zasto odustao?

Andydea, ja isto nikad ne povracam. Osim ako se prepijem ili prepusim ali to su dani proslosti  :Grin:  
Jedino sto mi je diglo zeludac do povracanja je bio antibiotik na prazan zeludac. Ja bi da sam u situaciji ko ti vec valjda pol ljekarne popisala! 

Riri, kak se ti osjecas? Daj malo da zivimo tu trudnocu kroz tebe hahahah

----------


## justme409

Inace nisam osjecala prije na ovoj strani. Nakon op kao da nesto osjetim.bas cu pratiti koji dan osjetim. Hvala!

----------


## ljube555

> JustMe, jel osjetis ovulaciju? Tipa neku bol ili grceve ili frkanje? Pitam jer mene dan dva prije O pocne "frkati" dole nisko, i onda ugl krenem s lh. I uhvatim peak kroz dan-dva. 
> Obzirom da imas jos tri, plan ti je dobar. Peak se i onako vidi prije O. Sretno i nadam se da ti je dobra strategija.
> 
> Ljube, a zasto kazes da nije proslo bas najbolje? Po ovome kaj si napisala sve je kako treba. Ako racunas da folikul raste 2mm po danu, taman ti oko 14dc ispada 22mm. Ja sam bila sretna kad su mi opce vidjeli folikule obzirom da je nekim zenama vec i to problem. 
> Kako mislim dal bude koji odustao? Zasto odustao?
> 
> Andydea, ja isto nikad ne povracam. Osim ako se prepijem ili prepusim ali to su dani proslosti  
> Jedino sto mi je diglo zeludac do povracanja je bio antibiotik na prazan zeludac. Ja bi da sam u situaciji ko ti vec valjda pol ljekarne popisala! 
> 
> Riri, kak se ti osjecas? Daj malo da zivimo tu trudnocu kroz tebe hahahah


Pa postoji mogucnost da od tri ostane jedan a ovi dva prestanu rasti...zato budu odustali...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Oke, to kuzim. Ali zasto ides odma unaprijed s razmisljanjem da ce prestati rasti? A i jedan ali vrijedan je dovoljan. 
Rade razmisljaj na nacin da ces vidjeti na sljedecem uzv-u kolko su napredovali umj. kolko ih je odustalo. I samo hrabro!

----------


## Riri92

Uf Mašnice baš se oteglo.. 

Andydea, ja bih isto kao i Jagodica već pola ljekarne popišala na tvom mjestu.  :Laughing:  

Justme, čini se kao dobar plan. Sretno sretno sretno! 

Ja sam danas prespavala pola dana doslovno.  :Embarassed:  Jutros me rano probudila mučnina pa sam se ustala i obavila svoje haha i bila budna toliko da sam otišla do trgovine i skuhala ručak i poslije ručka zaspala i spavala do prije sat vremena. Stalno mi se spava. Sve mi je gadljivo, glavobolja me ubija većinu dana. Nekako sam napuhana pa svake hlače otkopčavam kad sjednem.  :lool:  Kaže muž da bi on da beba bude dečko, da isproba sve hahahaha. Meni skroz svejedno. 

Ovih dana planiramo otići još jednom negdje na more pa proučavam gdje je još uvijek dovoljno toplo za kupanje. Ako imate ideje, slobodno bacajte. Ići ćemo vjerojatno sa još jednim parom. Moja vjenčana kuma i mužev vjenčani kum koji su se napokon odlučili spetljati prije 3 mjeseca u našim svatovima.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Riri ovo s kumovima mi je predobro. A za toplo more najidealnije mozda neka uvala.
Ja osobno ti kao jako lijepo mjesto za odmor mogu preporuciti Mandre na Pagu. Manje mjesto ali predivno. Setas stalno uz plaze, i jako cisto more. Jedino za temp. mora ne znam. Ali imas te temperature na internetu.

----------


## ljube555

Ja danas krecem sa lh trakicama, koje cure imaju vise iskustva sa tim javiti se ... koliko puta na dan ste to raditi i u koje vrijeme... 

Bas cu ovaj ciklus viditi dal bude lh trakice poklopili se sa uzv sa folikulometri.
Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 28.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Riri92

Jutro cure! Kako ste? 

Hvala Jagodice, sad sam baš guglala, divne su mi plaže!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, ja isto nikad ne povracam. Osim ako se prepijem ili prepusim ali to su dani proslosti  
> Jedino sto mi je diglo zeludac do povracanja je bio antibiotik na prazan zeludac. Ja bi da sam u situaciji ko ti vec valjda pol ljekarne popisala!


hahahaha ma ne vjerujem da je T u pitanju. popisala sam test neposredno prije M i bio je negativan. jucer kad sam muzu rekla da sam morala ustat povracat odmah mi je rekao da sam ja to trudna bez obzira na tu mengu jer da on to vidi hahahaha. a neznam bi li kupila jos jedan test pa da ga popisam da se rijesim sumnje... nisam pametna.

----------


## justme409

> hahahaha ma ne vjerujem da je T u pitanju. popisala sam test neposredno prije M i bio je negativan. jucer kad sam muzu rekla da sam morala ustat povracat odmah mi je rekao da sam ja to trudna bez obzira na tu mengu jer da on to vidi hahahaha. a neznam bi li kupila jos jedan test pa da ga popisam da se rijesim sumnje... nisam pametna.


Ja bi na tvom mjestu. Neki jeftini eto cisto... Samo jer on vidi. To mi je najsumnjivije hahaahah. 

Ljube ono sto ja znam o tim lh trakicama, kao 6dc poceti polako po jednu popodne. Kad pocne tamniti 2 puta dnevno.

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja bi na tvom mjestu. Neki jeftini eto cisto... Samo jer on vidi. To mi je najsumnjivije hahaahah.


ajde,ujutro idem u split sa malim na kontrolu pa mogu negdje u gradu kupit test da se rijesim. iako ne vjerujem ja u to.

----------


## mašnica

> hahahaha ma ne vjerujem da je T u pitanju. popisala sam test neposredno prije M i bio je negativan. jucer kad sam muzu rekla da sam morala ustat povracat odmah mi je rekao da sam ja to trudna bez obzira na tu mengu jer da on to vidi hahahaha. a neznam bi li kupila jos jedan test pa da ga popisam da se rijesim sumnje... nisam pametna.


Osim povraćanja, jel imaš još kakvih simptoma? Aje pa nam javi. Gravignost mini je cca 12kn a pouzdan je

----------


## justme409

Ja isto ne vjerujem u to iskreno, ali postoje slucajevi... I to cesce nego sto sam ja mislila. Bas sam guglala malo. Pa, ono, zasto ne provjeriti kad vec muz uvjeren.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, javi nam! 

Ljube, kreni piskiti 4-5dana prije nego sto bi ovulacija mogla biti. Piskis popodne oko 17h. Kad pocne tamniti testna piski i po dva puta dnevno. 
Ja sam doduse peak hvatala i u 22h navecer i u 8h ujutro. Moj savjet, negdje si ih ljepi i pisi koji ti je dan ciklusa. Sretno!

----------


## mašnica

1.dc konačno....konačno jer ce mi trbuh eksplodirati...


Andy?!

----------


## justme409

Taman i ja dosla viditi jeli andy sto javila.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja bila vec par puta, ali nisam se htjela javljati posto je i zadnja poruka bila moja haha! 
Nadam se da nam je Andy oke bez obzira da li piskila ili ne piskila i sto popiskila. 
Mene prekjucer cice bolile dosta, jucer malo, danas opet dosta. Doduse nista sto nisam vec susrela u pms-u. 
Mm i ja se dogovorili da u Subotu ujutro pada test. To ce biti 12dpo i sve ce se znati. 
Kako ste curke?

----------


## ljube555

Cure zanima me jedna situacija ... znaci ovako, pocela sam sa lh trakicama od prekjucer i kako da sada znam kad je pravi pik... 

U prirodnom ciklusu sazrijeva jedan folikul koji   luci lh hormon i sada dok testiras se sa trakicama onda znas tocno kada je pik... ali ako imas tri folikula onda oni luci svi tri lh hormon i onda lh trakica bude prije pokazala od ta tri folikula pik nego od jednog... kako da ja sada budem sigurna???? 

Ili mozda bude vise dana pokazala pik ili kako???? 

Od prekjucer sam krenula dok folikuli bili po 8mm dva i jedan od 8.8mm i vec druga crtica bila vidljiva , jucer vec bila mala tamnije a danas jos tamnije... ali od prekojucer do danas folikuli jedino mogu narasti po 14mm to je jos prerano za O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

A kako brzo ta crtica tamni tako i izgleda da za par dana bi bio pik sto prerano

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, bez obzira na broj folikula, lh peak se desava prije pucanja i izbacivanja jajne stanice. Tako da te to ne mora brinuti. Uhvatit ces peak i nakon njega nastupa ovulacija. Uglavnom se uvijek jedan folikul razvije vise i iz njega izade jajna stanica, tako da ne moras brinuti oko toga.
Sto se tice tamnjena, moguce je i da ti bude tamnija pa opet svijetlija, i da potamni naglo pa stagnira par dana... Nije to egzaktna znanost. Tebi je bitna ona trakica kad su ti testna i kontrolna crta JEDNAKE. I to ti je peak. 
A neces imati vise peakova osim ako nebudes imala duplu ovulaciju na oba jajnika, a za to su male (iako ne nemoguce) sanse.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, bez obzira na broj folikula, lh peak se desava prije pucanja i izbacivanja jajne stanice. Tako da te to ne mora brinuti. Uhvatit ces peak i nakon njega nastupa ovulacija. Uglavnom se uvijek jedan folikul razvije vise i iz njega izade jajna stanica, tako da ne moras brinuti oko toga.
> Sto se tice tamnjena, moguce je i da ti bude tamnija pa opet svijetlija, i da potamni naglo pa stagnira par dana... Nije to egzaktna znanost. Tebi je bitna ona trakica kad su ti testna i kontrolna crta JEDNAKE. I to ti je peak. 
> A neces imati vise peakova osim ako nebudes imala duplu ovulaciju na oba jajnika, a za to su male (iako ne nemoguce) sanse.


Ali ako svi tri ostanu na jednom dva na drugom jedan, onda nece O biti od svih tri u isto vrijeme... postoji mogucnost da dva puknu jedan dan a taj treci iduci dan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, nece ti pukniti sva tri folikula! To bi znacilo da imas  u jednom ciklusu tri jajne stanice! 
Znas i sama kolika je rijetkost da prirodan ciklus donese dvije jajne stanice a kamoli tri! Imas vodeci folikul i on je taj koji puca. I ja sam uvijek imala 2-3 folikula koji su bili tu negdje u velicini, ne samo ja nego sve mi. Ali uglavnom se samo jedan razvije do tocke ovulacije. Kazem ti da se bezveze zamaras nepotrebnim scenarijima. Uhvatit ces normalno peak i to je to.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nece ti pukniti sva tri folikula! To bi znacilo da imas  u jednom ciklusu tri jajne stanice! 
> Znas i sama kolika je rijetkost da prirodan ciklus donese dvije jajne stanice a kamoli tri! Imas vodeci folikul i on je taj koji puca. I ja sam uvijek imala 2-3 folikula koji su bili tu negdje u velicini, ne samo ja nego sve mi. Ali uglavnom se samo jedan razvije do tocke ovulacije. Kazem ti da se bezveze zamaras nepotrebnim scenarijima. Uhvatit ces normalno peak i to je to.


Ja sam na klomifenu po tri na dan od 2dc do 6dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nece ti pukniti sva tri folikula! To bi znacilo da imas  u jednom ciklusu tri jajne stanice! 
> Znas i sama kolika je rijetkost da prirodan ciklus donese dvije jajne stanice a kamoli tri! Imas vodeci folikul i on je taj koji puca. I ja sam uvijek imala 2-3 folikula koji su bili tu negdje u velicini, ne samo ja nego sve mi. Ali uglavnom se samo jedan razvije do tocke ovulacije. Kazem ti da se bezveze zamaras nepotrebnim scenarijima. Uhvatit ces normalno peak i to je to.


Imam tri vodeca i ostali sitni...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 29.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hej cure! nisam prije stigla sredit listu jer sam bila sa malim u splitu na kontroli. usput sam kupila i test,ali cu ga ujutro sa prvom mokracom iskoristit. iako ne vjerujem u T. ali ajde,zbog muza sumljivca i vas cura hahahaha. javim ujutro rezultat ma koliko bile nestrpljive zbog mene hahahaha. inace sam ok danas. malo me put i hodanje po gradu iscrpilo. sad sam doma i uzivam uz kavicu sa dragim. ljubim vas!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea bitno da si se javila da znamo kakav je plan. Budemo sutra opet provjeravale hahaha!

Ljube, imala bus jedan peak i nakon njega ti sljedi ovulacija. Evo stvarno ne znam kak drugacije da ti kazem, jedino te mogu savjetovati da nazoves svog gina pa nek ti on objasni strucnije od mene. A od mene toliko na temu

----------


## justme409

Andy cekamo. Pa sto god bilo hahaha

Mene malo zbunjuju moja prsa. Zadnjih par ciklusa par dana prije o bole, pa malo stanu, pa opet malo bole. Nemaju vise uopce onaj normalni raspored bole do m pa prestanu. Ne mogu se ni one odlučiti.

----------


## ljube555

> Andy cekamo. Pa sto god bilo hahaha
> 
> Mene malo zbunjuju moja prsa. Zadnjih par ciklusa par dana prije o bole, pa malo stanu, pa opet malo bole. Nemaju vise uopce onaj normalni raspored bole do m pa prestanu. Ne mogu se ni one odlučiti.


Tako i kod mene[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Andy cekamo. Pa sto god bilo hahaha
> 
> Mene malo zbunjuju moja prsa. Zadnjih par ciklusa par dana prije o bole, pa malo stanu, pa opet malo bole. Nemaju vise uopce onaj normalni raspored bole do m pa prestanu. Ne mogu se ni one odlučiti.


Evo kako blizu se plodne dane i prsa reagiraju i mucnina zna doci... sve je koma nakon kiretaze

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro! Dosla vidjeti dal ima kakvih novosti.
I usput da javim da sam sanjala palacinke, jel ide to pod simptome?  :Grin:  
Opcenito su mi zadnjih dana snovi nekako zivotopisniji, i kao da u snu imam vecu kontrolu. Ali ko zna do cega je to...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 30.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure!!! iiii imamooo nista! minus! ali nema veze nisam se ni nadala. a jutros kao da je vlak preko mene prosao. sve me boli. neka je promjena vremena na vidiku a ja to sve osjetim i budem kao zombi. kako ste mi vi? ima nekih simptoma?

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, ja od vanm imam takve snove nakon o. Al smatra se da i trudnice...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, navodno da bude u Pon 31 a u Uto 17... Kaj vise reci... Nije ni cudo da ne funkcioniramo.

JustMe, ma realno rano je meni da ti snovi budu povezani s trudnocom, ali za snove bar 100% znam da nisam umislila ko sto se zna desiti s fizickim simptomima. Tako da radi cega god da jesu, tu su.

Ljube, kad ides opet na uzv?

----------


## mašnica

Moja M izgleda nije jučer došla kako se spada..samo neki kao mali smeđi iscjedak ali ne traje cijeli dan...to mi se dogodilo i zadnja 3 ciklusa...nemam pojma što se događa.

Vjerojatno će navečer ili sutra pa ne brojim još 1dc ipak...zvat ću ginića da izvadim hormone možda bi bilo najbolje, nisam već više od 10 godina. Jeste vi to obavljale u Vinogradskoj? Koja je procedura zaboravila sam...5.ti dan ciklusa?

----------


## justme409

A slusaj Jagodica. Nikad nije prerano za trudnicke simptome hahaha. Nekima odmah nakon o pocnu.
Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci odmah drugi dan nakon odnosa jednostavno znala. Bila sam toliko uvjerena da sam se osjecala blesavo...

----------


## Riri92

Sve ide pod simptome dok se ne dokaže suprotno.  :lool:  

A snovi, joj.. Prekjučer sam sanjala da mi se prijateljica izgubila u moru i da je traže ronioci, jučer sam sanjala da mi je umro dida, a danas sam sanjala da me muž ostavio i vratio se bivšoj ženi. Uopće vam ne mogu opisati trenutnu količinu moje iracionalne ljutnje na njega. Svako malo me pita šta ga tako opasno gledam.  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahaahahahahahahaha totalno te razumijem. Najgore mi je kad sanjam sa me vara, pa ne pricamo cijeli dan jer sam ja ljuta.

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, navodno da bude u Pon 31 a u Uto 17... Kaj vise reci... Nije ni cudo da ne funkcioniramo.
> 
> JustMe, ma realno rano je meni da ti snovi budu povezani s trudnocom, ali za snove bar 100% znam da nisam umislila ko sto se zna desiti s fizickim simptomima. Tako da radi cega god da jesu, tu su.
> 
> Ljube, kad ides opet na uzv?


U pon.popoldne

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hahahaha Riri dok mu ne zakeljis jednu iza uha dobro je! 

Masnica, mislim da se hormoni vade do 8dc... Evo ja bila prije par mjeseci i stvarno se vise niti ne sjecam...

Ja se naravno nadam pozitivnom testu, unatoc svoj statistici koja mi nejde u korist. Ali sad da nesto osjecam pa da bi se za to drzala, ne. Bas nista... 
Sutra cemo sve znati...

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha Justme  :Laughing:  

Jagodice  :fige:  
Nadam se da će ti se pokazati plusić! A za simptome.. Sjeti se mene, jedan dan pišem da nisam sigurno trudna i onda se sutradan probudim i govorim i vama tu i sebi i mužu da ja ZNAM da jesam.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ti jagodice sutra piskis?

Drzim figeeeeeee!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da, da. Gravignost je vec kupljen. Sutra 12dpo tako da nema da se ne vidi jer je prerano. Zadnja sansa prije mpo postupka. Izvjestim vas negdje oko 9-10h 
Eto, sve informacije haha  :Grin:  

Hvala na figama curke!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Da, da. Gravignost je vec kupljen. Sutra 12dpo tako da nema da se ne vidi jer je prerano. Zadnja sansa prije mpo postupka. Izvjestim vas negdje oko 9-10h 
> Eto, sve informacije haha  
> 
> Hvala na figama curke! [emoji813]


Sretno draga sutra???? Dal osjecas sta??? Mislim simptome kakve??

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 31.08.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nista curke moje, negativan...

----------


## justme409

Jagodica zao mi je...
Nadam se da si ok. 

Ja se nadam da se kod mene nesto kuha, mada je prerano jer ili je to ili sam poludila. Placem na sve. Plakala sam na video od rite ore upravo...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Isplakala se ujutro. Danas muz ja i pesica idemo na mini izlet kad ja zavrsim s poslom. Idemo do Zumberka tocnije Slapnice malo uzivati u prirodi, to ce me "izljeciti".
Moram se pomiriti da idemo u postupak i to je to. Nadam se da cu moci zaobici insemenaciju jer nama je to samo gubljenje vremena. Vidjet cemo...

JustMe, drzim fige! Cuj, plakala na Ritu Oru hahaha

----------


## justme409

Ja bi plakala vjv 3 dana... A vjv cu ovaj ciklus plakati. Od srece ili tuge jer moram i ja poceti s nekom vrstom pomoci.

Mozes li mi molim te pomoci jagodica i sjetiti me dali vi uopce imate dijagnosticirane smetnje za oplodnju? Vadili ste sve hormone, radili prohodnost i to?

Viditi cemo za koji tjedan dali plakanje na ritu spada u simptom ili ne hahahaha. 
Ovih dana sam plakala na trudnice, nalu djecu, bebe i sl. I to ajde, razumijem. Al na ritu nimalo ne razumijem.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemamo dijagnozu. Sgram je odlican, muz ako zeli moze donirati. Meni endometrij, folikuli, sve oke. Redovne menstruacije i ovulacije. Hormoni sve dobro, jajovodi prohodni. Evo ne znam kaj da ti kazem, ja vjerujem da je ta grana medicine premalo istrazena. Tako da mi spadamo u onu idiopatsku neplodnost di je sve u redu ali eto, nejde! 

Kad smo krenuli na pretrage sve je islo brzo. Ja obavila uzv, papa test i muz sgram. Nakon toga dobila uputnicu za briseve sve moguce. Dobro je sto su mi to dali uputnicu na Vuk Vrhovcu pa nije gin moj mogao nista reci morao je napraviti. Nakon toga je islo vadenje krvi za hormone i inzulin i hsg ilti pregled prohodnosti. Sve je u redu, svi brisevi su bili sterilni... Tako da u jednu ruku super je sve to islo, no nazalost nije nas spasilo od postupka.

Ja cu se sad jedino probati izboriti da nas ne salju na insemenaciju nego direkt na ivf. Jer realno ovak i onak se sexamo prakticki svaki drugi-treci dan (vec godinama) a za vrijeme plodnih dana (tih 4-5) svaki dan. 

Malo sam se raspirala, ispricavam se. 

Ovo za Ritu Oru i meni sumnjivo, ja sam kod sebe primjetila u nazad godinu dana da me pms sora po pitanju raspolozenja. Prije nikad nije utjecao na mene, sad sto sam starija sve vise osjetim da sam nemoguca tih par dana.

----------


## justme409

Neka si raspisala. Sad vidim i kako to ide.
A cula sam i ja za jaaaako puno tih slucajeva. 
Ono sto kazu - opusti se pa ce ici. Btw spadam u one koji mrze tu izjavu.
Frustrirajuce je to jako. I cijeli taj proces toliko dugo i kad ti netko kaze da se opustis. 

Ja sam prije bila uzasna za vrijeme pmsa. Onda se to smirilo, ili sam se naucila kontrolirati. Ali ja sam stvarno bila uzasna
 Radila sam i govorila nesto sto nisam ni mislila samo da povrjedim nekog. Zlo cisto. 
Srecom sad sam dobra.
Ali ja sad jos nisam u pmsu

----------


## JelenaR

Pozz curke..evo da se pridruzim i ja ovdje
U odbrojavanje...pa nadan se da cemo vec jednom
Odbrojati i ugledati te plusice

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice ja sam ti samo došla poslati  :Kiss:  
Baš mi je žao.. Nadam se da ćeš moći odmah na postupak kakav si želiš!  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hvala puno na podrsci cure  :Heart: 

Moglo bi biti i gore, neki parovi produ sito i reseto da bi uopce dosli do dobrih nalaza i mogli u mpo. 
Nas put je takav, i to je to. Nema smisla da budem ljuta, tuzna jesam malo ali to je sve normalno. Idemo dalje hrabro, kazu da takve prati sreca pa da i to vidimo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Neka si raspisala. Sad vidim i kako to ide.
> A cula sam i ja za jaaaako puno tih slucajeva. 
> Ono sto kazu - opusti se pa ce ici. Btw spadam u one koji mrze tu izjavu.
> Frustrirajuce je to jako. I cijeli taj proces toliko dugo i kad ti netko kaze da se opustis. 
> 
> Ja sam prije bila uzasna za vrijeme pmsa. Onda se to smirilo, ili sam se naucila kontrolirati. Ali ja sam stvarno bila uzasna
>  Radila sam i govorila nesto sto nisam ni mislila samo da povrjedim nekog. Zlo cisto. 
> Srecom sad sam dobra.
> Ali ja sad jos nisam u pmsu


Mene to kaj ti opisujes pocelo sorati u zadnjih godinu dana. Mom muzu je valjda najgore jer nije navikao. Dugo smo skupa vec, i 12 godina je imao curu koja ni ne zna kaj je PMS, a ni on skupa samnom. Bit ce da je brak utjecao na hormone hahaha. Al salu na stranu, to mi je ipak podsjetnik da ide vrijeme i da se tijelo mjenja. Sto uopce nije lose, samo treba prihvatiti promjene.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala puno na podrsci cure [emoji813]
> 
> Moglo bi biti i gore, neki parovi produ sito i reseto da bi uopce dosli do dobrih nalaza i mogli u mpo. 
> Nas put je takav, i to je to. Nema smisla da budem ljuta, tuzna jesam malo ali to je sve normalno. Idemo dalje hrabro, kazu da takve prati sreca pa da i to vidimo.


Zao mi je draga[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Neznam kako sada ali ja dok sam bila na vuk vrhovcu u 2015 god.tad kako ja sjecam se sa svima dobrima nalazima i dok dobar spermogram i dokazana prohodnost prvo salju na inseminaciju a tek ako to ne ide onda vantelesna oplodnja... 

Tebi zelim srecu da krenis odmah vantelesno ...[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

12 godina skupa, baš divno  :Zaljubljen:  Mi smo tek godinu ipo, brzo smo ušli u vezu i vjenčali se.. Kad sam se selila kod njega u drugu državu nakon pola godine veze svi su bili uvjereni da sam trudna.  :Laughing:  

Mene je pms pucao oduvijek.. Budem totalno tužna, šutljiva, nadrkana, odmah se vidi što je u pitanju.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> 12 godina skupa, baš divno  Mi smo tek godinu ipo, brzo smo ušli u vezu i vjenčali se.. Kad sam se selila kod njega u drugu državu nakon pola godine veze svi su bili uvjereni da sam trudna. [emoji38] 
> 
> Mene je pms pucao oduvijek.. Budem totalno tužna, šutljiva, nadrkana, odmah se vidi što je u pitanju.


Draga, kada imas uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Draga, kada imas uzv???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

1. Lh popiskila. Skroz, slaba crtica. Mislim sutra preskociti pa u pon opet,, a sutra pokriti za svaki slucaj.

----------


## mašnica

Andydea123 ja sam danas 45.ti DC uzasno ovo zvuci...jucrr taj neki smeckasti iscjedak i od M nista...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 01.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~26.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Andydea123

JelenaR,dobrodosla! ako zelis na listu napisi koji si dan ciklusa. i mozes nam se malo predstavit,rec vise o sebi,koliko pokusavate itd itd tamo na Upoznavanju. nadam se ugodnom druzenju.  :Kiss:

----------


## Andydea123

Mašnica,a jesi razmisljala o testu mooozda?

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea123 ja sam danas 45.ti DC uzasno ovo zvuci...jucrr taj neki smeckasti iscjedak i od M nista...


A da ti napravis test?????posto imas dugi ciklusi pa to smedi iscjedak bio zaostao od implantaciji

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja mislim da ja lh pik necu uloviti se....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

E da...danas je 5dc.....ma moze...sad cu ja na upoznavanje....hvala ti

----------


## JelenaR

Mislim da sam vam vec pisala na upoznavanje...ali nema jos nikoga :neznam:

----------


## justme409

Uz folikulometriju nije ti ni bitno. Bitniji je uvz masu nego te trakice.

----------


## mašnica

> Mašnica,a jesi razmisljala o testu mooozda?



Radila sam cure test prije 2 dana negativan je. Jucer i danas opet cicke bole. Sad mi cak nije ni trbuh napuhnut kao da cu dobiti... akp ne dodje za dan dva kod ginica cu.

----------


## mašnica

Sad skocila napraviti test...kad ono prvi slaba slaba crtica, drugi isto oba kineska. Treci gravignost nista. Ne znam koliko cete vidjeti ali live je malo jaca crta..hjooj...sad se sva tresem jel to to... evo link na fotku: https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/...d=502117575028

----------


## justme409

Masnica nije dobar link čini mi se. Mene šalje na stranicu ne na tvoju sliku. Pokusaj naci link bas za forume pliiiz. Bas se veselim sad za tebe.

----------


## mašnica

A sad? https://ibb.co/6N0MGkg

----------


## justme409

Da. I vidim bome crtu kakvu dugo nisam vidila. Cestitam ti!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## justme409

To je to. Ja vi rekla da je to tipa 13, 14 dpo. Ovaj gravidnost je zahtjevan. Ali ova dva su cista ko suza.

----------


## justme409

I boja i debljina. Ma to je crta! Bas mi je drago

----------


## ljube555

> A sad? https://ibb.co/6N0MGkg


Vidim i ja... 

JUPIIIIII[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> A sad? https://ibb.co/6N0MGkg


A sta sam ti rekla da taj smedi iscjedak ostao od implantaciji... a posto dugi ciklus pa mozda i kasnije O.... 

Cestitam od svega srca...i vjerujem da to je to[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam sva zbunjena i s velikim upitnikom...nije da se nismo trudili vec nevjerica...e sad po zadnjoj mengi mi ispada 6 tjedana...da pricekam jos doktora ili? Ponovim jos test. Hvala cure. Strah me najvise..znate da sam zadnju bebu u 8tjednu izgubila i suze ronim samo da bude sve ok. Muzu jos ne budem rekla nek se podeblja ta crta malo

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam sva zbunjena i s velikim upitnikom...nije da se nismo trudili vec nevjerica...e sad po zadnjoj mengi mi ispada 6 tjedana...da pricekam jos doktora ili? Ponovim jos test. Hvala cure. Strah me najvise..znate da sam zadnju bebu u 8tjednu izgubila i suze ronim samo da bude sve ok. Muzu jos ne budem rekla nek se podeblja ta crta malo


Ako ti dugi ciklus onda po M mozda da 6tt a po uzv definitivno bude manje.... posto vidi se i po testu da je tek pocetna beta... najbolje  ti je da sutra otides u laboratoriji platis 70kn i napravis betu i onda jos u srijedu jednu i vidit ces duplanje... i bit ces mirnije

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod nas u vz.dodes u boln.u laboratoriji bez uputnice i bez problema platis i napravis betu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Ooo daa...vidi se..cestitam od srca...nemoj sad panicarit moras biti smirena....i cuvaj se

----------


## mašnica

Na vadjenje bete nisam nikad isla samo test i za tjedan dana kod dokt. i to je bilo to. Imate za preporuciti labos u Zg blize centru da odem privat?

----------


## ljube555

> Na vadjenje bete nisam nikad isla samo test i za tjedan dana kod dokt. i to je bilo to. Imate za preporuciti labos u Zg blize centru da odem privat?


Mislim da u bilo koju boln.otides u biokemijski laboratorij i mozes i tamo platiti i bit ce za dva sata gotov nalaz i jeftinije nego privat... a kod nekih privat ima cak nalaz da iduci dan gotov

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ajmee dođem vidjeti kako ste, a ono divne vijesti! 

Čestitam Mašnice, baš mi je drago!  :Heart:  Ja bih ti isto rekla da odeš na betu da budeš sigurna, ali crta se vidi.  :Smile:  

JelenaR, ma na upoznavanju rijetko tko odgovara, to je više onako za napisati neku svoju priču.  :Smile:  Nek si nam došla, super da ima novih odbrojavalica i nadam se da nećeš dugo čekati!

----------


## JelenaR

Hvala riri92...i ja se nadam......evo cekam da vjestica ode...pa da se bacim na posao.....drago mi je da vidim i plusice...od srca svima zelim sto prije da ugledaju svoje....

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala riri92...i ja se nadam......evo cekam da vjestica ode...pa da se bacim na posao.....drago mi je da vidim i plusice...od srca svima zelim sto prije da ugledaju svoje....


A nekom nece i nece uloviti se[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Ah da znam.kako je....naravno jos uz silno pracenje plodnih dana...ovulacija....uh....jao nama

----------


## justme409

Masnica bas sam sretna zbog tebe. Cekam betu. I ja bi mozda vadila betu kad imas tako digacke cikluse. Ja pretostavljam da ti je sad stvarno tek 13, 14 dpo. Ti ne mozes pratiti po zadnjoj m. Al veselim se novom odbrojavanju

----------


## anita83

Oho masnice super!!! 
Naljutit ce nam se riri ako prizeljkujemo da joj odbrojavanje zavrsi hehe
Ja bi isto htjela na listu naokon idemo na trece jupiii 4 dc meni

----------


## ljube555

> Oho masnice super!!! 
> Naljutit ce nam se riri ako prizeljkujemo da joj odbrojavanje zavrsi hehe
> Ja bi isto htjela na listu naokon idemo na trece jupiii 4 dc meni


Dobro doslaaaaa[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Bravo Mašnice, čestitam od srca! 12dpo je ionako prerano za dobiti točan odgovor, osim naravno ako implantacija nije rana pa se vidi. 
Tako da će se ova tvoja crtica još podebljati sigurno  :Smile: 
Šalji nam opet ovih dana fotkice da vidimo kako tamni crtica  :Smile: 

Jao jao tako sve počinje <3 <3

----------


## anita83

> Dobro doslaaaaa[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvalaa

----------


## Riri92

Anita baš mi je drago što si dobila bitku haha! 
I glupo mi uopće objašnjavati, ali ajme meni pa otkud bih se ljutila? Ja se isto veselim novom odbrojavanju i svakom idućem odbrojavanju!  :Heart:  

Ema  :Love:  Kako si?

----------


## justme409

Ma, bitno da se otvori odbrojavanje s imenom, i nek traje sto krace. Ionako smo zaglavili godinu dana s jednim odbrojavanjem. Sad moramo nadoknaditi sve hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Ma, bitno da se otvori odbrojavanje s imenom, i nek traje sto krace. Ionako smo zaglavili godinu dana s jednim odbrojavanjem. Sad moramo nadoknaditi sve hahahaha


Nekako brzo mijenjaju se imena...

Nadam se da ce i na nas doci red[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hoce hoce. Ja ne sumnjam. Svi imamo svoje vrijeme. Do tad koristiti vrijeme na sve ono sto necemo moci debeli

----------


## anita83

Salim se ja curke hehe
Riri kako ti i beba jel znas spol? Nezz koji ti je tjedan

----------


## Riri92

> Salim se ja curke hehe
> Riri kako ti i beba jel znas spol? Nezz koji ti je tjedan


Dobro.  :Smile:  Ušla u 10. tjedan, ne znam još spol.

Uživam, bila sam sad za vikend u Sarajevu.. Danas stigli u Makarsku. Još malo da se okupam dok je toplo.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Salim se ja curke hehe
> Riri kako ti i beba jel znas spol? Nezz koji ti je tjedan


Draga, koliko vi pokusavati za trudnocu ??? Vec sam sve zaboravila, da ne idem listati listu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ah da znam.kako je....naravno jos uz silno pracenje plodnih dana...ovulacija....uh....jao nama


Koliko vi pokusavate da dode do trudnoci???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

O da pa to je jos rano riri
Mi nismo jos pokusavali jer sam tek nagovorila mm na trece al za prvih 2 nije trebalo dugo

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema  Kako si?


Riri, super sam! Veselim se ovim hladnijim danima jer je ova vrućina teža u trudnoći, ali inače sve super. Sve je još uvijek školski i neka tako ostane do kraja  :Smile:  Jučer ušla u 29. tjedan i ne mogu vjerovati kad to kažem :Smile: 
Uostalom, vidjet ćeš brzo  :Wink: 

Bome nam je sretna ova godina, još malo pa treće odbrojavanje, stignemo još barem tolko  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

> Bravo Mašnice, čestitam od srca! 12dpo je ionako prerano za dobiti točan odgovor, osim naravno ako implantacija nije rana pa se vidi. 
> Tako da će se ova tvoja crtica još podebljati sigurno 
> Šalji nam opet ovih dana fotkice da vidimo kako tamni crtica 
> 
> Jao jao tako sve počinje <3 <3


Nemam pojma koji mi je dpo osim DC...jer su dugi ciklusi.

Hvala na cestitkama javit cu bas sam nestrpljiva, najvise me cudi sto se unazad godinu dana nista nije dogadjalo iako jako intenzivno na bebi radimo zadnja 3mj.

Vec si umisljam kako mi je trbuh narastao  :Grin:  predvecer me mucnina u zeludcu uhvatila pa legla umorna totalno na 1h pa kao nova... 

A vrucina me cijeli dan mokra majca a to i od sparine e da plus glavobolja prije odmora poslije rucka me uhvatila...joj sad su sve simptomi...

----------


## Riri92

Ema divno!  :Heart:  
Ma da, brzo prolazi. Nek ostane samo tako lijepo do kraja.  :Smile:  

Mašnice ma tko će to znati.. Nekad neće ni da se seksaš svaki dan triput, a nekad uspije i kad se ne potrudiš previše. Bitno da je crta tu!  :Kiss:

----------


## JelenaR

Ljube555...6godina....3 spontana i vanmatericna prosle godine....i jos uvijek se trudimo

----------


## anita83

> Ljube555...6godina....3 spontana i vanmatericna prosle godine....i jos uvijek se trudimo


A kolko imate god ako se smije znat?

----------


## JelenaR

A zasto ne..nije tajna...27godina ..a muz 32

----------


## ljube555

> A zasto ne..nije tajna...27godina ..a muz 32


Ajme super... vi jos imate vremena kako kaze se.... mislim po godinama

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555...6godina....3 spontana i vanmatericna prosle godine....i jos uvijek se trudimo


Dal ostala oba dva jajovoda nakon vanmatericne???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Da imamo...ali samo sa jednim jajnikom....nadam se da budemo uspjeli prirodno...toliko sam vise toga prosla do sad da pozelim i odustat od svega....pogotovo najvise me pogodila vanmatericna...nedaj Boze nikome

----------


## JelenaR

Ne nazalost...morali su odstranit i jajnik i jajovod

----------


## ljube555

> Da imamo...ali samo sa jednim jajnikom....nadam se da budemo uspjeli prirodno...toliko sam vise toga prosla do sad da pozelim i odustat od svega....pogotovo najvise me pogodila vanmatericna...nedaj Boze nikome


Ja sam imala vanmatericnu ali ostala oba dva jajovoda i nakon njej bili zastopani jajovode ...i nakon poroda gdje trudn.bila vantelesna , jajovode ispostavili se prohodne... i prije mjesec dana to dokazali smo sa sono hsg... 

Ali opet nece primiti se nikako vec 14mjeseca... i isto vec smo i polako odustajemo od svega i odnosi imamo dok stignemo posto muz radi vani i samo za vikend doma...

A ovaj vikend dok valjda je plodne dane onda ga ko namjerno jucer bolio tako jako zub da nije bilo ni do sexa... pokrili smo u petak i danas a sub.ostala ne iskoris.

Oslanjam se na to da ako hoce bude doslo do trudnoce od jednog odnosa kako mi je bila trudn.prije...a ponekad mozes svaki dan i pet puta na dan imate odnos i opet ako nece onda nece... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Sve je to ko lutrija cini mi se!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Ja kad sam imala vanmatericnu test pokazao pozitivno i ja odma trk ginekologu...kad kaze nazalost nema dobre vijesti....ali pustio je budala da cujem otkucaje srca bebine...to nikad necu zaboravit ..tako mi je tesko palo...i neda se evo od toga nikako...znaci od prosle godine od 5.mjeseca

----------


## ljube555

> Ja kad sam imala vanmatericnu test pokazao pozitivno i ja odma trk ginekologu...kad kaze nazalost nema dobre vijesti....ali pustio je budala da cujem otkucaje srca bebine...to nikad necu zaboravit ..tako mi je tesko palo...i neda se evo od toga nikako...znaci od prosle godine od 5.mjeseca


Ja dok sam saznala da sam trudna isla sam sa 7tt na uzv ali ploda nije bilo i rekao da pocekamo tjedan dana ...i sa 8tt vidio u jajovodu ali to nije izgledalo na plod nije bilo ni otkucaja ...to vise izgledalo na neku lopticu ko ugrusak krvi.... to sam imala prije devet god. 

A prosli god.u sedmom mjesecu sam imala kiretazu sa 15tt i od tad nece i nece... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Ja kad sam imala vanmatericnu test pokazao pozitivno i ja odma trk ginekologu...kad kaze nazalost nema dobre vijesti....ali pustio je budala da cujem otkucaje srca bebine...to nikad necu zaboravit ..tako mi je tesko palo...i neda se evo od toga nikako...znaci od prosle godine od 5.mjeseca


Ajme kako je to neprofesionalno!  :No: 
Baš mi je žao što si imala takvo iskustvo..

----------


## JelenaR

Bas mi je zao..znam kako ti je....al eto uvjek se covjek nada da ce bit

----------


## JelenaR

Riri92..uzas jedan...nemogu opisati nikome...jos je operacija kao carski rez bila

----------


## ljube555

> Bas mi je zao..znam kako ti je....al eto uvjek se covjek nada da ce bit


Tako je..... najteze dok nadas se da bit ce i na kraju dode M... i tako iz ciklusa u ciklus...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Tako je..... najteze dok nadas se da bit ce i na kraju dode M... i tako iz ciklusa u ciklus...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da tako je meni sad ovaj mj bilo...inace su mi se uredali ciklusi....onda kasnila par dana i ja sva sretna reko evo ga i na kraju nista

----------


## anita83

Jelena mlada si jos
A curke vi nemate jos djece uopce il?

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena mlada si jos
> A curke vi nemate jos djece uopce il?


Ja nemam jos....ma znam ja da sam mlada ali.....doktor kaze 50%sansa mi je da zatrudnim....i jos plus da opet moze doci do vanmatericne...pa ti sad aj znaj na cemu si

----------


## JelenaR

> Ajme kako je to neprofesionalno! 
> Baš mi je žao što si imala takvo iskustvo..


Nedaj Boze nikome....tako je tesko uzas.....cini mi se najgore od sva 3spontana....uh

----------


## justme409

Jelena suosjecam. 2 god sam starija od tebe, al srecom samo 1 spontani i 1 vanm.otkrivena u 7tt, isto vidjela otkucaje i dobila si slikicu uz nalaz za kuci i nakon toga na op. Meni su samo jajovod makli srecom. Samo, da, uzas.... Vidjeti te otkucaje tad...
I je,, kao mlad si, ali iskreno, mene to nimalo ne tjesi. Ali doci ce i nas trenutak sigurno.

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena suosjecam. 2 god sam starija od tebe, al srecom samo 1 spontani i 1 vanm.otkrivena u 7tt, isto vidjela otkucaje i dobila si slikicu uz nalaz za kuci i nakon toga na op. Meni su samo jajovod makli srecom. Samo, da, uzas.... Vidjeti te otkucaje tad...
> I je,, kao mlad si, ali iskreno, mene to nimalo ne tjesi. Ali doci ce i nas trenutak sigurno.


Da nadam se da oce....ma joj tesko je to opisati nekome ko nije dozivio i ne bi volila da itko to dozivi..to je nesto neopisivo tesko...i dam danas ja smatram da sam.ja za to kriva..da sam.negdje pogrijesila...nemam.vise nekad ni snage ni za sta..

----------


## anita83

Nekuzim zasto daju te slike i pokazuju otkucaje ako nist nece bit od toga....samo produbljuju bol

Curke vi sve mlade ja sa 37 ovdje medju vama ko baba hehehe

----------


## justme409

Jelena ne mozes ti tu nista napraviti da promjenis situaciju tada. Tj nisi nista kriva. Jer ne mozes utjecati ti niti da si zacepis jajovode, niti mozes raditi nesto kasnije da se plod makne u maternicu. Jednostavno nekako se tako odigralo. Zivot nekom pise takve karte nekome oteza u drugim segmentima. Nemoj niti pomisljati da si ti kriva. Nakon toliko vremena vjerujem ti da nemas vise volje ni nmsnage neki put. Ali zena si, koja je prosla to sve. Imas zapravo snage vise nego sto i pomisliti mozes. Ja vjerujem da ce doci...
Toliko vjerujem neki put da imam simptome i prije ovulacije, ko ovaj ciklus hahahahahaahahahhaha. 
Tesko je neki put, to sigurno.. Pisala sam prije, ja se jos uvijek uspjevam utjesiti tako da se pocastim s necim sto necu moci trudna. I ovo pokusavam gledati kao da dobiva jos slobodnog vremena dok me bicence maleno ne veze za sebe 0-24.


Anita, iskreno ne znam ni ja... Stvarno te pogode s tim ful. Al opet, na sekundu mi je drago da znam da je uspjelo razvijati se jer sam prije imala spontabi i bilo me strah dali je nesto do mene mozda i da mi se ne zareda puno spontanih prije nego otkriju da imam neki poremecaj. Sad sam mozda malo mirnija po tom pitanju kad znam da ipak mogu

----------


## ljube555

> Nekuzim zasto daju te slike i pokazuju otkucaje ako nist nece bit od toga....samo produbljuju bol
> 
> Curke vi sve mlade ja sa 37 ovdje medju vama ko baba hehehe


Nisi jedina sa time god.ima nas vise i sa vise god.
Ja imam 38 navrsila sam u osmom mjesecu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Masnica, sretno i da te beta lijepo iznenadi[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 02.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc pozitivan test!
anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~27.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hej!!!! pa mašnice cestitaaaaam!!!! sad samo opusteno,crta ce tamnit,ovo izgleda rano. 
JelenaR,evo na listi si,dobrodosla!
anita83,dobrodosla i ti,stavila sam te na listu. 

a mi ostale...trudimo se i dalje! nema nam druge hehehe! poljubac svimaaaa! ma bas sam sretna!!!

----------


## JelenaR

> hej!!!! pa mašnice cestitaaaaam!!!! sad samo opusteno,crta ce tamnit,ovo izgleda rano. 
> JelenaR,evo na listi si,dobrodosla!
> anita83,dobrodosla i ti,stavila sam te na listu. 
> 
> a mi ostale...trudimo se i dalje! nema nam druge hehehe! poljubac svimaaaa! ma bas sam sretna!!!


Hvala....❤❤

----------


## ljube555

Bas prava lista....[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Dok sam ja dosla na listu bilo nas jako jako malo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Masnica, javi se[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Izvadila krv u 8 rekli nalaz na mail u 10h ništa još srce mi je u petama skače i treperi i napeto je haha

----------


## ljube555

> Izvadila krv u 8 rekli nalaz na mail u 10h ništa još srce mi je u petama skače i treperi i napeto je haha


Svi mi cekamo sa tobom[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> Svi mi cekamo sa tobom[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


 :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Joj Mašnice kako sam uzbuđena zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:  Jedva čekam da nam javiš!

----------


## mašnica

U nalazu piše 11.1 H, referentni interval <5.0

----------


## ljube555

> U nalazu piše 11.1 H, referentni interval <5.0


Tebi tek prosla implantacija i beta tek krenula rasti i test od 10osjetljivosti vec ocitao a ovaj od 25naravno ne moze... ne sekiraj se bit ce sve ok... ponovi betu u srijedu a sutra kuli test od 25pa probaj ponovo napraviti...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> U nalazu piše 11.1 H, referentni interval <5.0


Postoji mogucnost da je to tek neki 8dno i da O bila dosta kasno ... samo pozitivno i glavu gore

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajmeeeee, pa ja kad god me nema dan-dva neke novosti!!

Za pocetak, Masince cestitam ti od srca! Bas mi je drago. Izgleda da je ono smedarenje bilo od implantacije. Sad samo polako i probaj ostati smirena kolko mozes. Ako ti se da ponovi betu za dva dana cisto da vidis dal se dupla, da nejdes ginu ovako rano jer pitanje dal bi se vidjelo na uzv-u. 

Ema, 29tt?! Ajmeee kako vrijeme leti!

Novim curkama zelim dobrodoslicu i svu srecu! Sad ce malo zahladiti pa ce biti lakse hahah.

Samo da znate, sanjala sam da cekamo odbrojavanje novo da se otvori  :Grin: 

Ja cekam M. Po kalendaru pise danas al posto sam 27dc imam jos dan-dva fore.

----------


## Riri92

Ma rast će beta još Mašnice, rano je! Dobro kažu cure, samo pozitivno i polako.  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Ajmeeeee, pa ja kad god me nema dan-dva neke novosti!!
> 
> Za pocetak, Masince cestitam ti od srca! Bas mi je drago. Izgleda da je ono smedarenje bilo od implantacije. Sad samo polako i probaj ostati smirena kolko mozes. Ako ti se da ponovi betu za dva dana cisto da vidis dal se dupla, da nejdes ginu ovako rano jer pitanje dal bi se vidjelo na uzv-u. 
> 
> Ema, 29tt?! Ajmeee kako vrijeme leti!
> 
> Novim curkama zelim dobrodoslicu i svu srecu! Sad ce malo zahladiti pa ce biti lakse hahah.
> 
> Samo da znate, sanjala sam da cekamo odbrojavanje novo da se otvori 
> ...


Test je pao koji???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> U nalazu piše 11.1 H, referentni interval <5.0


Cestitke masnice...cuvaj se pazi i sto manje stresa....❤❤

----------


## mašnica

Hvala curke, valjda od uzbuđenja stalno neka napetost dolje i jajnici nešto se javljaju...


Sutra pišnem još jedan test prekstura ću ponoviti betu.

A doktor će pričekati još...vjerojatno JE puno prerano za ići

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Test je pao koji???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, ak pitas za mene, pisala sam u Subotu na 12dpo gravignost i bio je negativan. Tako da je to to. 
Jel tebi danas uzv?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ak pitas za mene, pisala sam u Subotu na 12dpo gravignost i bio je negativan. Tako da je to to. 
> Jel tebi danas uzv?


Da ...upravo cekam u kabini na red

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

U kabini čeka red i tipka na Rodama ti si zakon!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahaahahahahahahha ljube. Genijalno. Javi kakav nalaz uvz.

Masnica ti si bas uhvatila pocetak lucenja. Da i izgleda da si stvarno imala implatacijsko. Drzim fige za dalje.

Jagodica aj sanjaj mene hahaahah

----------


## ljube555

Evo nalaz... endo 10mm na desnom jajniku folikul 22na ljevom 20mm sutra bi trebali puknuti... jucer vecer bio odnos a danas i nadalje vise nece biti posto suprug danas otisao za austriju do petka... ako budu plivaci od jucer cekali do sutra super ali ja mislim da nista opet

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pa dobro. Sljedeci mj ljube... To je problem kad rade vani.
Imas o i nalaz je dobar. To je bitno

----------


## ljube555

> Pa dobro. Sljedeci mj ljube... To je problem kad rade vani.
> Imas o i nalaz je dobar. To je bitno


U prosle trudnoci odnos bio 9, 10,11 dc a O bila 14dc i ostala sam trudna... a sada sve ovaj ciklus lutrija.... dal spermicu ostanu do sutra cekati ili odustanu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

E ne znam kako to ide i sto se dogodi. 
Mozda samo nije naše vrijeme bilo do sad. 

Meni ove lh trakice skroz svjetle. Cca ko od masnice test za trudnocu..  Kad da sljedeci put isprobam?.

----------


## EmaG.

> E ne znam kako to ide i sto se dogodi. 
> Mozda samo nije naše vrijeme bilo do sad. 
> 
> Meni ove lh trakice skroz svjetle. Cca ko od masnice test za trudnocu..  Kad da sljedeci put isprobam?.


just, probaj za 2-3 dana. Meni su te lh bile dobre i zato kaj mi je bilo lijepo vidjeti drugu crticu :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahaha ema hahahahha znaam. Gledam ju i divim joj se.
Sad sam si pogledala od vanm svaki drugi ciklus mi traje 25 dana. To pretpostavljam da je na desnoj strani ciklus koja nema jajovod. 
A s lijeve 29, 27, 26. Sad sam uzela moguce o od ta 3 dana - 12-16 dc pa cemo pokriti te dane svaki drugi dan pa... Valjda ce biti nešto. Ocito danas nije ovulacija, a vjerovatno ni sutra. Mislim sa bi def bila trakica tamnija da je danas ili sutra.
Sto vi mislite po iskustvu?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, ako se sjetim kad dodem doma cu bas pogledati svoju tekicu pa da vidim dal su mi prije peaka postepeno svijetlile ili naglo. Ali ovak napamet bi rekla da postepeno tamni. 

Ljube, drzim fige da prezive plivaci! Imas lijepe folikule i endometrij, super!

Joj i ja volim vidjeti tu drugu crticu na lh, lakse mi sad kad vidim da nisam jedina hahaha

----------


## ljube555

> E ne znam kako to ide i sto se dogodi. 
> Mozda samo nije naše vrijeme bilo do sad. 
> 
> Meni ove lh trakice skroz svjetle. Cca ko od masnice test za trudnocu..  Kad da sljedeci put isprobam?.


Tako i kod mene... i vise necu njih raditi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hahahahahaha ema hahahahha znaam. Gledam ju i divim joj se.
> Sad sam si pogledala od vanm svaki drugi ciklus mi traje 25 dana. To pretpostavljam da je na desnoj strani ciklus koja nema jajovod. 
> A s lijeve 29, 27, 26. Sad sam uzela moguce o od ta 3 dana - 12-16 dc pa cemo pokriti te dane svaki drugi dan pa... Valjda ce biti nešto. Ocito danas nije ovulacija, a vjerovatno ni sutra. Mislim sa bi def bila trakica tamnija da je danas ili sutra.
> Sto vi mislite po iskustvu?


Meni danas gin.rekao sutra ili prekosutra O a trakica danas skroz svijetla... jos cu viditi sutra

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ajde bas vidi pa javi

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam zvala svog ginića...rekao mi je nakon svega što mu ispričala da tesko to bude trudnoca, vjerojatno biokemijska i da mi stize menga... u cetv mi rekao da dodjem pa cemo vidjeti...bas me rastuzio  :Sad: 

Cijeli dan mi trbuh napuhnut i jajnici štrecaju..ne znam...ne znam

----------


## justme409

Masnica, ne moze on znati bez da je vidio.... Plus niti zna kad je bila ovulacija ni nista. Nemoj crno odmah. Realno svaka trudnoća moze zavrsiti svakako, svi to znamo. Ali se isto veselimo. Veseli se. Nema dokaza da je biokemijska dok god ne dodje krvarenje. Tako da!
A strecanje jajnika i svega toga je normalno koliko ja znam. Svi se uvijek na to zale. Nije ni njima sad lako kad moraju proizvoditi hormone nove. 
Molim te nemoj crno misliti. Dok god se ne dokaze suprotno vjeruj u pozitivan ishod

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ajde bas vidi pa javi


Nisu tamnile postepeno. Samo odjenom peak. Eventualno bi jedna prije peaka bila tamnija. S time da je meni uvijek vidljiva ta testa. Ne ono da je sjena nego se bas vidi samo svijetlije, al to ovisi o osjetljivosti testa. 
Tako da ako ih imas dovoljno nemoj preskakati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice pa ne mogu vjerovati da ti je to rekao preko telefona!! Ajme uzas, pa jel on normalan?
Jel ides vaditi betu opet da vidis duplanje? 
Kineze nemoj pisati u svrhu da pratis drugu crticu dal tamni jer kod njih nema na svakome jednaka kolicina reagensa i nisu dobri za to.
Meni nejde evo u glavu da gin na temelju tel razg zakljuci tako nesto. A svaka do jedne trudnice je opisivala u samom pocetku trudnoce osjecaj "ko da ce dobiti svaki cas"

----------


## justme409

Jagodica zadnji jos imam. I dekintirana sam da bi kupila nove one iz apoteke. A dok stignu ovi s neta proci ce 3 o haha.

Ma masnica, slazem se s jagodicom. Taj gin nije normalan i bezobrazan je. U sri odi izvaditi betu lijepo da vidis povećavanje bete. A sutra lijepo neki dr test popiski. Njima je veca osjetljivost i moozda budi pozitivini. Iako bi ti realno beta u sri trebala biti 25 tamac cca. 
On je vjv na duzinu tvog ciklusa (sad je jeli reapno 5,6 tj, ako se gleda po prvom danu) logicno odmah zakljucio s betom 11 nema nista... Al realno, kako on moze znati da je tebi o stvarno bila kao i onima s 27 dana ciklusom. Nije bila sigurna. Ja sam uvjerena da ti je ono bilo implatacijsko i ono bude do max 10 dana nakon O.

----------


## mašnica

Upravo prokrvarila.... 1 DC...baš me strefilo i mislila sam to je to :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## justme409

Masnica jakoo jakoo jakoo mi je zao.
Drzi se.

----------


## EmaG.

Mašnice, strašno mi je žao. 
Drži se

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A daj lazes!! Pa nevjerujem! 
Al kaj je s tim kinezima? Kaj nije i Buncek na kinezu imala?
I ja sam tu davno pisala o sjeni jako sumnjivoj...

Masnica bas mi je zao, stvarno sam mislila da je to to...
Drzi se

----------


## mašnica

Niti ja ne vjerujem...ne znam uopće što se onda događalo ovih dana...

----------


## ljube555

> Niti ja ne vjerujem...ne znam uopće što se onda događalo ovih dana...


Draga a sta bas jako krvarenje krenulo ili u tragovima????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Nije jako full...tako mi inace zna pa ujutro jace. Smeckasto roskasto je..

----------


## EmaG.

Hmm Mašnice, u ranoj trudnoći su zapravo dosta normalna krvarenja jer se ugnježđuje još pa zna neki kapilar puknuti ili slično. Ako sutra ujutro ne bude jačeg krvarenja, možda je ipak sve ok. 
Ja sam isto imala negdje u 4. tjednu krvarenje i umrla od straha, pa mi se ginekolog nasmijao i rekao da je to normalno i da ako bude opet, da se ne brinem.

----------


## ljube555

> Nije jako full...tako mi inace zna pa ujutro jace. Smeckasto roskasto je..


Ali ne treba znaciti da je to M... mozda imas hematom ... ja sam u zadnje trudnoci do 12tt krvarila ali tad su bili trojke i krvarenje krenulo dok mi jedan dan kasnilo...a prije te trudnoce krvarila do 16tt i to dosta a tad bio hematom.. ti svakako ponovi test sutra pa ces viditi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hmm Mašnice, u ranoj trudnoći su zapravo dosta normalna krvarenja jer se ugnježđuje još pa zna neki kapilar puknuti ili slično. Ako sutra ujutro ne bude jačeg krvarenja, možda je ipak sve ok. 
> Ja sam isto imala negdje u 4. tjednu krvarenje i umrla od straha, pa mi se ginekolog nasmijao i rekao da je to normalno i da ako bude opet, da se ne brinem.


Potpisujem

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice jako mi je žao. Nadam se da je ipak ovo krvarenje u ranoj trudnoći što Ema govori. Drži se..

Čini mi se da su ginekolozi inače strašno bezobrazni što se tiče te biokemijske. I kod moje tadašnje je bila takva slična reakcija za biokemijsku. Rekla mi je da joj je to presuper (doslovno - presuper) kako žene naprave testove prerano i misle odmah da je to to i da to tako ide da bi ljudi dosad bilo 15 milijardi.. Maa, baš znaju biti šupci. Neki baš nisu za rad s ljudima, nemaju u sebi to nešto humano. 

Ne znam što bih ti rekla da te utješim, vjerojatno ništa neće pomoći. Držat ćemo svi fige da je to neko normalno krvarenje. Što se jajnika tiče, mene tek od prije tjedan dana više ne bole tako da nije to pokazatelj da nešto ne valja.  :Smile:

----------


## JelenaR

> Upravo prokrvarila.... 1 DC...baš me strefilo i mislila sam to je to


Masnice jako mi je zao....al nemoj misliti crno kao sto ti je napisala justme......probaj ne misliti o tome pa ce vidjeti.....drzim fige da bude sve ok

----------


## jelena.O

ne znam mašnice možda i nije sve tako crno


ja sam davno ne znajući za trudnosću imala kao mengu da bi 3 mjeseca kasnije ipak ispalo da je trudnoća. eto taj sad ima 18 godina.

----------


## mašnica

Nema smisla raditi test, menga je tu...hvala na podršci cure, lijepo je pročitati koju lijepu riječ utjehe i ohrabrenja   :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Masnica uvijek. Znas da smo sve to prošle barem jednom.
Negdje sam cula da mjesec nakon bude dosta sretan a cemo ti drzati fige

----------


## jelena.O

u svakom slučaju ipak se naruči na pregled moraš otkriti zasto ti je bio tak dugačak ciklus

----------


## Peterlin

> Nije jako full...tako mi inace zna pa ujutro jace. Smeckasto roskasto je..


Ja sam baš tako prokrvarila u prvoj trudnoći - dijagnoza je bila hematom, morala sam mirovati, ali trudnoća se poslije održala. 

Kako god bilo, sretno...

----------


## ljube555

> Nema smisla raditi test, menga je tu...hvala na podršci cure, lijepo je pročitati koju lijepu riječ utjehe i ohrabrenja  [emoji813]


Ja bi na tvom mjestu svejedno jos napravila test i pod krvarenjem...

Ne zelim te plasiti ali postoji mogucnost da ipak trudnoca ali u pitanju hematom ili vanmatericna... ja sam pod vanmatericnom krvarila ali i sa hematom isto krvarila...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

> u svakom slučaju ipak se naruči na pregled moraš otkriti zasto ti je bio tak dugačak ciklus


Da, da, ići ću idući tjedan. I prošli ciklus mi je bio 40 dana a između ta dva sam bila na UZV i bilo je sve ok.

Čekam i nalaz pape

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, drzi se. Jesi rekla muzu? Ako nisi mozda bi ti bilo lakse podijeliti to s njim, da ipak nisi sama u svemu tome. Mi smo tu za tebe uvijek, ali ipak nismo fizicki uz tebe.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 03.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~28.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

uffff,mašnice,bas mi je zao... neznam sto rec.

----------


## mašnica

> Masnice, drzi se. Jesi rekla muzu? Ako nisi mozda bi ti bilo lakse podijeliti to s njim, da ipak nisi sama u svemu tome. Mi smo tu za tebe uvijek, ali ipak nismo fizicki uz tebe.


Jesam rekla sam mu, baš smo se skupa veselili iako on je rekao kud se žurim da pričekam još koji dan...

On jako želi bebicu još jednu a ja sam ta koja je stopirala i odgađala unazad godinu dana (tj. godinu i pol od kad sam imala pobačaj)

----------


## justme409

Ja sam nakon spontanog imala pauzu od godinu dana isto. Treba ti vremena, i to je ok. Bolje ici spreman u sljedece nego nespreman pa prolaziti ko zna sto sve ne.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Slazem se, trudnoca je luda voznja sama po sebi uz silne hormone. I bolje biti psihicki jak i stabilan. Iako ove borbe nas samo cine nestabilnima, ali kaj je tu je.
Ja evo citam na forumu da ne uzimaju u postupke do 10.mj. jer jos nisu gotovi radovi... Tako da jos cekanja.
Danas mi KAO kasni jedan dan, ako ne stigne dok dodem doma brijem da cu pisnuti jedan test samo zato jer mi se cice jos nisu ispuhale...

----------


## ljube555

> Slazem se, trudnoca je luda voznja sama po sebi uz silne hormone. I bolje biti psihicki jak i stabilan. Iako ove borbe nas samo cine nestabilnima, ali kaj je tu je.
> Ja evo citam na forumu da ne uzimaju u postupke do 10.mj. jer jos nisu gotovi radovi... Tako da jos cekanja.
> Danas mi KAO kasni jedan dan, ako ne stigne dok dodem doma brijem da cu pisnuti jedan test samo zato jer mi se cice jos nisu ispuhale...


Hajdeeee, i da te iznenadi i nas isto[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice  :Love: 

Jagodice  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nista, cekam M. Bijel kolko moze bit.

----------


## justme409

Masnica kako so danas?

Ja nisam izdrzala, iskoristila zadnju lh i pocela je tamniti. Pretpostavljam da bi peak mogao biti sutra, sto znaci o preksutra... To su moje pretpostavke... Imam osjećaj da cekam m, a ne o

----------


## anita83

Da takva beta je jako mala trebala bi biti preko 25 da bude trudnoca....glavu gore i dalje

----------


## anita83

Prosla mi m jucer pa sad valjda treba o za par dana....danas sam imala veliku svadju sa mm on se ocito jos premislja oko sveg

----------


## mašnica

Dobro sam...iako isplakala suza sinoc...idemo dalje... imam osjecaj kao da nadoknadujem ovo kasnjenje preko 40 dana pa odradujem 2 menge odmah... Na poslu sjedim cijeli dan pa ti bolovi i ledja i noge do noznih prstiju... ne odustajem naravno pricala i s muzem dosta naravno lakse je tako...

----------


## justme409

Citam o toj vrkuti koja uredjuje cikluse kao... Jesi o njoj razmisljala?

----------


## mašnica

Jesam davno...zar nije kod nje da se pije u odredjenim danima ciklusa pa stane...tako nekako?

----------


## JelenaR

> Jesam davno...zar nije kod nje da se pije u odredjenim danima ciklusa pa stane...tako nekako?


Da masnice...ja je pijem.. pijes 40 dana...pa 40 odmoris tako su meni rekli...samo ne pijes dok je vjestica

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Andy, pisi danas 1dc. Nek je dosla kad je vec test negativan da ne nacekavam...

----------


## Himalaya

> Jesam davno...zar nije kod nje da se pije u odredjenim danima ciklusa pa stane...tako nekako?


Meni je ona skratila cikluse za 10/15 dana i imala sam jako obilne menstruacije. Kad sam je prestala pit ciklusi su mi na 28 - 30 dana, a prije su bili 35 - 40  :neznam:  Kad sam spomenula vrkutu ginekologu nije ništa komentirao već je imao jedan kiseli osmijeh. Protumačila sam kao ne i prestala pit.

----------


## Riri92

Jutro!  :Smile:  

Meni je ginekolog sam rekao da se nada da ne pijem nikakve prirodne lijekove i onako prstima pokazao navodnike na lijekove.  :lool:  
Nisam dalje ništa ni pitala jer nisam pila, ali eto nije oduševljen tim pripravcima očito.. Iako je moja sestrična pila to i kaže da joj je baš to pomoglo. Tako da na kraju ne znam što mislim o tome.

Kako ste cure?

----------


## justme409

Posli procitam. Na brzinu da pitam. Zubar dok nisam sigurna, da ili ne?

----------


## JelenaR

> Jutro!  
> 
> Meni je ginekolog sam rekao da se nada da ne pijem nikakve prirodne lijekove i onako prstima pokazao navodnike na lijekove.  
> Nisam dalje ništa ni pitala jer nisam pila, ali eto nije oduševljen tim pripravcima očito.. Iako je moja sestrična pila to i kaže da joj je baš to pomoglo. Tako da na kraju ne znam što mislim o tome.
> 
> Kako ste cure?


Zene moje i ja je pijem otkad sam.imala vanamatericnu.....ja je mijesam sa jos jednom travom mislim da je rusomaca...meni su stvarno pomogle kod vjestice

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, to najbolje da nazoves i kazes da sumnjas na trudnocu. Ovisno o tome kaj trebas raditi mozda nema veze a mozda ima ako bi trebala primiti kakvi inekciju ili nesto slicno.

----------


## justme409

Hvala! Evo prije 2 dana, 2 zuba pocela boliti, ista. I to negdje gore, uz meso... Jucer toliko bolilo kad sam prala zube da mi je pocelo biti kao da cu pasti u nesvjest. Uzas neki

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam pila prije nekoliko godina čajnu mješavinu baš za takve "ženske probleme" i izostanak menge, meni je tada par mjeseci puno pomogla. Sad se ne mogu ni sjetiti kako se ta biljna ljekarna zove mislim da čak više niti ne radi samo online, mogla bih prekopati malo.

što se zubara tiče u trudnoćama sam normalno išla jedino što ja nikad ne tražim anesteziju pa je to vjerojatno ok.

Pitaj zubara nazovi

----------


## justme409

Tolika je guzva da nisam ni sigurna hocu doci na red

----------


## Munkica

Kod biljaka je problem što koncentracija njihove aktivne tvari nije ista u svakoj biljci pa nikada ne znate točno koliko ste čega uzele. Ne znam kako vrkuta djeluje, ali može se dogoditi da u jednoj šalici imate x nečega, a u drugu ste stavili malo više čaja, držali pola minute duže i zagrabili mrvice u kojema je bilo malo više x i odmah ste popili 1,5x umjesto 1x. Ako kužite što hoću reći...  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Meni je zao samo sto ginekolizi i dr opcenito ne odobravaju prirodne stvari. Moguce bas zato.

----------


## mašnica

Uspjela sam naći taj čaj koji mi je regulirao mengu: https://www.ekoherbalia.hr/biljni_cajevi/zenski_caj-2/

Mislim da je ipak bolja opcija čaj od hormona koji su prije 15tak godina jako loše djelovali na mene toliko da sam morala na neku operaciju što mi je i više doktora reklo, samo dodatne probleme navukla. Ali naravno, svatko je organizam i tijelo za sebe...

Još jedan primjer iz obitelji....djevojka je imala endometriozu i okrenula se zdravijem načinu prehrane, izbacila meso npr. za 99% mna godinu dana. Sve joj se povuklo pa joj doktor rekao da nije to zbog toga...prošle su godine i stanje joj se ne mijenja ginekološki super, a već su ju slali pod nož

----------


## justme409

Sto vi mislite..
Ovih dana je bila susa ugl doli. Jucer mrvica nekog iscjetka koji mozda lici na egg white. Danas puno vise ali neki bijeli gusti, ne isteze se, bas je gusto vodeni ajmo reci. 2.9.trakica lh svjetla skroz, jucer predvecer tamnija, ali ni blizu onoj kontrolnoj.... 
Kad je moguca o. Jeli moguce da je bila? Ili da ce tek doci.. Pojma nemam sto misliti

----------


## Riri92

Moguće da je bila jučer, ako je to bio egg white. Pa da sad opet nakon ovulacije iscjedak ide na gusti. Negdje je netko govorio da na tim trakicama boja nikad ne bude ista kao na kontrolnoj nego da se promatra samo jel postaje tamnija. Nemam pojma jesam to čula na forumu ili u RL haha.

----------


## justme409

Pi osjecajima nista ne mogu reci jer osjecam svasta i nista. Pa ne mogu tu tvrditi da je bila o sigurno ili nije. Po iscjetku bi i ja tako zakljucila da netko drugi pita. A valjda smo pokrili tu o kako treba... Viditi cemo za 2 tjedna.
Sad bi bas zapravo trebala jos samo jednu ovulacijsku trakicu hahaha

----------


## Riri92

> Pi osjecajima nista ne mogu reci jer osjecam svasta i nista. Pa ne mogu tu tvrditi da je bila o sigurno ili nije. Po iscjetku bi i ja tako zakljucila da netko drugi pita. A valjda smo pokrili tu o kako treba... Viditi cemo za 2 tjedna.
> Sad bi bas zapravo trebala jos samo jednu ovulacijsku trakicu hahaha


Ma pokrijte i danas ako možete. Dok je još uvijek bar malo vodenkast.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Slazem se s Riri, pokrijte vi to jos danas ako imate volje. Po onome kaj sam ja vidjela u svojoj tekici, ja mislim da bi ti peak mozda bio taman na toj sljedecoj trakici koju nemas. Po tome bi danas uhvatila peak pa bi ja na vasem mjestu pokrila jos danas, ili ako vam se ne da onda sutra.

Ljube, kako ti s trakicama? Jel se desava kaj?

Cure, samo da javim da u Petak idem na Vuk Vrhovac na konzultacije oko postupka. To ce biti tek za sljedeci ciklus tako da ovaj jos doma pokrivamo. Bas me zanima sta cemo izkonzultirati. A moramo jos mm i ja u Petrovu vaditi krv za krvnu grupu, onaj Rh faktor i to... Trebali smo pa zaboravili (ups)

----------


## ljube555

> Sto vi mislite..
> Ovih dana je bila susa ugl doli. Jucer mrvica nekog iscjetka koji mozda lici na egg white. Danas puno vise ali neki bijeli gusti, ne isteze se, bas je gusto vodeni ajmo reci. 2.9.trakica lh svjetla skroz, jucer predvecer tamnija, ali ni blizu onoj kontrolnoj.... 
> Kad je moguca o. Jeli moguce da je bila? Ili da ce tek doci.. Pojma nemam sto misliti


Bila je.... tocno takva situacija kod mene... bas tocno takva

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hvala jagodica. Tako se i meni cini...
Viditi cemo oce ovaj moj moci... Koma je to kad ovisis o njima haahahaha 

Javljaj nam kako napredujete u postupku. Drzim fige isto da im javite da ipak ništa

----------


## ljube555

Vidit cemo kasnine po trakice... ali kod mene situacija ista kao kod justme... 

A valjda i zajedno cemo odbrojavati[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Proslu god.smo napravili takvu gresku i sada mi je zao... imali smo zamrznuti 10slamcica sjemena od muza i ponistili smo to... 

Da su bar ostali onda bi definitivno opet isla na Vuk Vrhovec...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## JelenaR

Curkee..kako ste mi danas.....saljem vam pusuuuu veliiiiku

----------


## Riri92

> Curkee..kako ste mi danas.....saljem vam pusuuuu veliiiiku


Meni su jučer i danas baš užasni dani, loše se osjećam. Nadam se da će proći do petka jer me čeka put kući od par sati autom, ne znam kako ću izdržati. Ili da odem avionom, a muž i auto nek se snalaze.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, a kaj je bilo? Nesto fizicki ili emotivno? 

Hvala cure na pozitivi, podijelim naravno s vama kaj sam saznala.

----------


## ljube555

Evo ovakva situacija... zadnjii odnos kod meni bio sa ned.na pon.i od tad nista... u pon.bila na uzv folikuli bili 22 i 20mm i gin.rekla da bude O utorak ili srijeda.... sto posto..

U pon.lh bila dosta svijetla a jucer nisam napravila posto sam zaboravila a sada idem raditi kad ono PIK... ... znaci po rijecima gin.danas O a ne kako pisu 12do 24sata od LH PIKA

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Meni su jučer i danas baš užasni dani, loše se osjećam. Nadam se da će proći do petka jer me čeka put kući od par sati autom, ne znam kako ću izdržati. Ili da odem avionom, a muž i auto nek se snalaze.


Sto je bilo.....nedaj se..moras pazit na sebe i zdravlje....pusti sve...

----------


## ljube555

Justme, poslala sam ti na viber por.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Ne znam. Počelo je jučer kad sam se sagnula po punjač na podu. Presjeklo me užasno nešto iznad stidne kosti. Onda sam legla pa se polako smanjivalo i na kraju je prošlo. Kako je to prolazilo, tako su se povećavali neki glupi grčevi i mučnina. I nastavilo se cijelu noć i danas cijeli dan. Glava me užasno boli, i ta glavobolja nije konstantna nego je kao da me svakih možda pola sata netko probode u mozak i onda prođe za 4-5 sekundi. Uz to, stalno mi i trne glava.  :Confused: 

Ne mora naravno biti povezano s tim jučer niti mora uopće biti povezano sa trudnoćom, ali kad se sve spoji, jučer i danas su mi najteži dani otkako sam trudna.

----------


## JelenaR

> Ne znam. Počelo je jučer kad sam se sagnula po punjač na podu. Presjeklo me užasno nešto iznad stidne kosti. Onda sam legla pa se polako smanjivalo i na kraju je prošlo. Kako je to prolazilo, tako su se povećavali neki glupi grčevi i mučnina. I nastavilo se cijelu noć i danas cijeli dan. Glava me užasno boli, i ta glavobolja nije konstantna nego je kao da me svakih možda pola sata netko probode u mozak i onda prođe za 4-5 sekundi. Uz to, stalno mi i trne glava. 
> 
> Ne mora naravno biti povezano s tim jučer niti mora uopće biti povezano sa trudnoćom, ali kad se sve spoji, jučer i danas su mi najteži dani otkako sam trudna.


Moras pazit na sebe...sto manje stresa i nervoze bolje po tebe...cuvaj se najvise kolko mozes....sebi si sad najvaznija i naravno maloj bebici....pusa za vas dvije od srca

----------


## ljube555

Cure, rado bi stavila sliku od lh trakica kako sam pratila ali neznam kako ...posto na tapatalk aplikaciji sam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Preko ove str.mozes uploadati fotku i onda samo izbacis link: https://imgbb.com/

----------


## Riri92

Jelena  :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Ljube, jel možeš na toj aplikaciji link staviti ovdje? Uploadaš na ovo: https://imgbb.com/ i onda nama staviš link.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Mašnica me preduhitrila.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, vjerujem da sto vise ulazis u trudnocu sve vise se tijelo mora prilagodavati. Ali mislim i kad se prilagodis na ove prvotne navale hormona i promjene da ce biti lakse. 
Samo polako i cuvaj se. I nemoj zaboraviti da je sasvim okej da nekad nisi okej.

----------


## Riri92

Da, moguće da je do prilagodbe. Ili sam ja pretjerala ovih dana. Putovanje, plivanje, šetnje od par sati. Možda mi samo ne odgovara to. Uglavnom, danas sam se smirila haha.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 04.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/tH7hyW6

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Evo prije sam stavila link pa pogledajte...

To osjecam danas na lijeve strane koji u pon.bio 20mm a jucer sam osjecala desnu stranu gdje je bio folikul u pon.od 22mm... i definitivno jedan pukao jucer a jedan danas... tako mi je rekla i gin.da postoje mogucnost da tako bude

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Evo prije sam stavila link pa pogledajte...
> 
> To osjecam danas na lijeve strane koji u pon.bio 20mm a jucer sam osjecala desnu stranu gdje je bio folikul u pon.od 22mm... i definitivno jedan pukao jucer a jedan danas... tako mi je rekla i gin.da postoje mogucnost da tako bude
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, to ti je čisti peak. Ako kažeš da muža nema i da ste imali odnos prije par dana, onda bi ti u najboljoj namjeri savjetovala da se pomiriš s tim da ništa ovaj ciklus i skreneš misli na druge stvari. Ako nešto bude, super, ali bolje je početi s realnijim očekivanjima.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, to ti je čisti peak. Ako kažeš da muža nema i da ste imali odnos prije par dana, onda bi ti u najboljoj namjeri savjetovala da se pomiriš s tim da ništa ovaj ciklus i skreneš misli na druge stvari. Ako nešto bude, super, ali bolje je početi s realnijim očekivanjima.


Nema nazalost... otisao u pon.ujutro izvan drzave... 

A ne bi bas slozila se... zadnja trudn.odnos bio 10 i 11dc i muz otisao.. trakica pocela blago tamniti tek 13dc a taj ciklus pik nisam ni uhvatila a po boli sam onda osjecala 14dc da bila negdje mozda O i doslo taj ciklus do trudn.i to trojkice .. 

Spermice mogu i do pet dana preziviti u jajovodu i uvijek postoje sansa za trudnocu... neki ostanu trudni odmah nakon M a neki i na dan O ne ostvari trudnocu... pravila nema

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja se nadam da ce ovi nasi preziviti danas do sutra ako je o bila danas hahhah.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja se nadam da ce ovi nasi preziviti danas do sutra ako je o bila danas hahhah.


Hahah[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 05.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Cure jel ima sta novo......moja vjestica je prestala
Muz od sutra ako bog da na godisnjem...taman se poklapaju plodni dani sad.....pa idemo u nove pobjede :Trči:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Ja cekam dalje. Ja sam nekako sigurna da je o bila mozda kroz, noc 3.9.na 4.9.jer mi je taj vodenasto gusti i. cudan. Sutra popodne opet susa. Viditi cemo danas. Radim terenski posao pa ne uspijem otici na wc 4 sata pa onda bude jedino. Ostatak dana nista ne bude. Ja se stvarno iskreno ovaj mj bas vise nego iti jedan drugi nadam da je to to. Sve druge mjesece nekako je bilo super ako bude taj al ako ne bude ok. Ovaj se nadam da je to to.

----------


## JelenaR

> Ja cekam dalje. Ja sam nekako sigurna da je o bila mozda kroz, noc 3.9.na 4.9.jer mi je taj vodenasto gusti i. cudan. Sutra popodne opet susa. Viditi cemo danas. Radim terenski posao pa ne uspijem otici na wc 4 sata pa onda bude jedino. Ostatak dana nista ne bude. Ja se stvarno iskreno ovaj mj bas vise nego iti jedan drugi nadam da je to to. Sve druge mjesece nekako je bilo super ako bude taj al ako ne bude ok. Ovaj se nadam da je to to.


Samo se opusti....i nerazmisljaj previse,samo sebe opterecujes...polako sam...muza prihvati i nepustaj dok ne produ ti dani  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, a to je tako, sto dulje to traje, to je zelja veca. Ja sam imala fazu kad mi je sve to pocelo jako tesko padati i utjecati na psihu i morala sam se malo od svega maknuti. A sad kad doslovno znam da sam neplodna i da trebam medicinsku pomoc mi nije ni blizu tako. Nekako se poslozilo. Cuvaj se da ne "izgoris" od zelje. 

Jelena, eto taman fino se poklopilo! Drzim fige da bude dobitna kombinacija.

Riri, bome ti si vidim dosta aktivna. Mozda te sad i iznenadi koji put dok jos ne izgledas trudno, ali tijelo itekako osjeti da jesi. Dapace aktivnost je zdrava i u trudnoci, samo slucaj svoje tijelo kaj ti govori pa po potrebi uspori.

Cure moje kak sam ja samu sebe prepala jutros, moram vam ispricati. Jucer dosla s posla umorna i izvadila tampon onak automatski. Jutros stavljam tampon i nesto nejde bas. I meni odjednom panika dal sam jucer izvadila!! I ne mogu se sjetiti!! I trazim si koncic dole ko debil i onda se sjetim da sam vadila. Hjoj bud*le ljudi moji  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

> JustMe, a to je tako, sto dulje to traje, to je zelja veca. Ja sam imala fazu kad mi je sve to pocelo jako tesko padati i utjecati na psihu i morala sam se malo od svega maknuti. A sad kad doslovno znam da sam neplodna i da trebam medicinsku pomoc mi nije ni blizu tako. Nekako se poslozilo. Cuvaj se da ne "izgoris" od zelje. 
> 
> Jelena, eto taman fino se poklopilo! Drzim fige da bude dobitna kombinacija.
> 
> Riri, bome ti si vidim dosta aktivna. Mozda te sad i iznenadi koji put dok jos ne izgledas trudno, ali tijelo itekako osjeti da jesi. Dapace aktivnost je zdrava i u trudnoci, samo slucaj svoje tijelo kaj ti govori pa po potrebi uspori.
> 
> Cure moje kak sam ja samu sebe prepala jutros, moram vam ispricati. Jucer dosla s posla umorna i izvadila tampon onak automatski. Jutros stavljam tampon i nesto nejde bas. I meni odjednom panika dal sam jucer izvadila!! I ne mogu se sjetiti!! I trazim si koncic dole ko debil i onda se sjetim da sam vadila. Hjoj bud*le ljudi moji


Hvala jagodicabobica.....nadam se da ce biti loto....

A joj tako sam i ja jednom isto....samu se izludila sa tim tamponima,sad ih manje koristim,samo kad putujem :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Slazem se s vama. Trudim se ostati nekako prizemljena. Toga me isto strah da na kraju ne poludim. Za sad se jos dobro drzim. Na dane... Najgora sam dok cekam jeli je ili nije. Kad dodje kazem si ono, ajde... Sljedeci mj cemo opet.

----------


## ljube555

Danas lh ista kakva bila jucer... sutra dolazi muz pa cemo mozda jos i stici... lazu da dva dana nakon izbacivanje moze doci do trudn.da te dva dana nakon O isto plodni

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Danas lh ista kakva bila jucer... sutra dolazi muz pa cemo mozda jos i stici... lazu da dva dana nakon izbacivanje moze doci do trudn.da te dva dana nakon O isto plodni
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja mislim da tu igra ulogu i kvaliteta jajne stanice ( i naravno spermiograma). I opet cu ponoviti da smatram da je to citavo podrucje medicine premalo istrazeno...

----------


## ljube555

> Ja mislim da tu igra ulogu i kvaliteta jajne stanice ( i naravno spermiograma). I opet cu ponoviti da smatram da je to citavo podrucje medicine premalo istrazeno...


Spermogram hvala bogu norma nalaz kako treba biti... do sad nisam imala problema sa stanicama nadam se... a sada valjda treba sve posloziti se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mislim da nikad nece to biti istrazeno dovoljno. To je cudo koje se dogadja...

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da nikad nece to biti istrazeno dovoljno. To je cudo koje se dogadja...


Znanstvena fantastika[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mismo se ovaj mj bas potrudili. Pokrili smo svaki drugi dan plodnih dana. Racunajuci da je danas mozda zadnji dan plodnih dana. Sad je sve dalje na Bogu. Nek on to spoji kako treba. Za 14 ili manje dana cemo znati. Izgubila sam volju za izlascima, vjezbanjem teskim i pijenjem alkohola... To je 100% na podsvjesnoj razini od mene, ne zato jer mi tijelo nesto govori

----------


## mašnica

Sretno!  Vibramo!!! ~~~~~

----------


## justme409

Rjesilo se stambeno, sad bi bilo super da se rjesi i za koga smo to sve radili

----------


## Riri92

Sretno Justme, da se trud isplati.  :Smile:

----------


## anita83

Sluz mi se pocinje rastezat tak da ubrzo idemo pokusat hehe dal neko koristi neku drugu metodu osim pracenja sluzi i lh??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, drzimo svi fige! Vidis sta ti je podsvijest...

Masnice, kak si?

Anita, mjerenje bazalne temperature je dosta tocan a i u medicini priznat nacin. Ja doduse nisam mjerila, ali znam da se mjeri ujutro, cim otvoris oci. Jos dok si u krevetu prije ikakvih aktivnosti.

----------


## mašnica

*anita83*, samo hrabro u akciju! Ja sam davnih godina mjerila temp.ali nisam bila preredovita ujutro jednostavno sam zaboravljala... ali da, pratila sam i to mi je bilo ok

*Jagodica*, ja sam ti skroz ok, evo M pri kraju. Imala sam neke promjene na poslu koje su me jako razveselile, korak naprijed i odgovorniji posao pa sam ovih dana u euforiji.
Kako si ti?

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 06.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice moja.. samo da mahnem  :Bye:  :Zaljubljen:   :mama:  
Sretno na konzultacijama.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E cure Ives vam je moja prijateljica koju sam ovdje upoznala i danas smo kume  :Heart:  
Ona je dobila svoju bitku, i meni je inspiracija! 

Kod mene ovako: sredinom 10og mj insemenacija. Nemam tu u biti kaj puno pisati, veselimo se koraku naprijed.

----------


## ljube555

> E cure Ives vam je moja prijateljica koju sam ovdje upoznala i danas smo kume [emoji813] 
> Ona je dobila svoju bitku, i meni je inspiracija! 
> 
> Kod mene ovako: sredinom 10og mj insemenacija. Nemam tu u biti kaj puno pisati, veselimo se koraku naprijed.


Bas lijepo da netko preko forumu postane kuma... 

I drago mi je zbog tebe da krecete na inseminaciju[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

> Sluz mi se pocinje rastezat tak da ubrzo idemo pokusat hehe dal neko koristi neku drugu metodu osim pracenja sluzi i lh??


Mi smo uglavnom koristili sex  :Smile:  svaka 24 sata. Malo se šalim.
Inače bazalna temperatura je najbolji način upoznavanja vlastitog tijela i najraniji točan (i besplatan) pokazatelj trudnoće. No, treba mjeriti ujutro, čim otvoriš oči, obično u isto vrijeme i istim toplomjerom, nakon bar 8 sati ležanja.
Ako je 16 dana za redom temperatura povišena, trudnoća je tu.

----------


## ljube555

> E cure Ives vam je moja prijateljica koju sam ovdje upoznala i danas smo kume [emoji813] 
> Ona je dobila svoju bitku, i meni je inspiracija! 
> 
> Kod mene ovako: sredinom 10og mj insemenacija. Nemam tu u biti kaj puno pisati, veselimo se koraku naprijed.


Znaci prvo to budu probali??? Kako sam negdje napisala prije da prvo ide vecinom to dok svi nalaze uredu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Aaaa bas mi je super vasa prica jagodica i ives.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa da, valjda svemir tako spoji neke ljude.

Ljube, da da, uvijek ide prvo insemenacija. Ja sam se kao nadala zaobici, ali sad sam i oko toga uzbudena haha! 

Samo sam se sad sjetila da se od stoperice pisaju pozitivni testovi. Bit ce zanimljivo, necu smijeti prerano da nebu lazan. Ako ne pisnem jednog odma cisto da vidim kak to izgleda haha.

Beti, dobra taktika hahaha. Ja se sjecam jednom da smo nakon M poceli pokrivati, i bili uporni svaki dan do 18dc. Brijem da nam je to rekord  :Grin: 

JustMe, kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## mašnica

Ja u ponedjeljak dogovorila kontrolu da vidimo sto se događalo iako se vjerojatno ništa ni neće vidjeti zašto tako  (pre)dugi ciklusi

----------


## Riri92

Baš lijepa priča o kumstvu cure.  :Smile:  
Jagodice sretno, super da se pokrenulo nešto. 

Beti  :Laughing:  Anita, i ja bih rekla da kreneš mjeriti temperaturu ako ti ove dvije metode ne odgovaraju.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

A jagodica cemu ta stoperica sluzi?

A ja, danas krenuo gusti iscjedak bijeli. Sad cekamo... Po tom iscjetku racunam da je o ipak bila 3.9 ili 4 9.najkasnije. Bas se ne slaze s trakicama,,ali ne znam sto misliti kada nisam imala za svaki dan ih. 13tog mozda prvi test napravim. 
Povremeno besto bocne dolje, ali svevse to dogadjalo i u ciklusima s m na kraju. Tako da, cekamo da prodje prvih 10dana

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 07.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## anita83

Da znam za temp al nisam nikad probala
Hvala  :Smile: 

Sta ima curke? Kako nam je trudnica??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, stoperica ti je inekcija koja potice jajnike da izbace jajnu stanicu. Odnosno, 36h nakon "stoperice" treba poceti ovulacija. A obzirom da je ta stoperica zapravo HCG, dok je jos u tijelu daje pozitivne testove

----------


## justme409

Aha. I kad prestane davati pozitivan rezultat ona?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E to sad ne znam kolko traje. Mislim da svega par dana. Ali ja koja nisam karakter pa nekad pisnem i 8dpo bi se mogla zeznuti tako da cu kad do toga dode malo vjezbati karakter. Doduse dobijem i uputnicu za betu.
Jos ovaj ciklus sam svakako s vama a onda od 10og mj po pravilima foruma vise ne mogu biti s vama na listi. Sto ne znaci da cu nestati, ipak ste vi moje suborkinje  :Heart: 

Jedino ne znam gdje onda pripadam  :Grin:

----------


## Munkica

Ovisi o tome koliko jedinica hcg-a primis, ali s 5000 iu hcg 10 dpo bi trebao test vec tocno pokazati. Ja sam radila test 11dnt jer su me narucili za betu 12 dnt pa da psihicki budem spremna na rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ovisi o tome koliko jedinica hcg-a primis, ali s 5000 iu hcg 10 dpo bi trebao test vec tocno pokazati. Ja sam radila test 11dnt jer su me narucili za betu 12 dnt pa da psihicki budem spremna na rezultat


Eto, ima tko zna! Hvala puno na info. Sve mi je to sad novo, uzbudena sam, a istovremeno se pokusavam informirati sto vise.

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice nema nestajanja. Falila bi nam.  :Smile:  

Anita, dobro sam. Ti? 
Završila sam u bolnici u četvrtak jer sam dvaput pala u nesvijest u kratkom razdoblju i užasno sam se osjećala. Bili su mi tlakovi preblizu, bilo samo 10 razlike. 80/70. Sad je sve super.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Riri!! Na kojoj si ti temi sad da te znam malo obici? 
Cuvaj se, i hvala na lijepim rijecima. Isto vrijedi i za tebe! Nemoj da moramo pitati za novosti, znas da ih jedva cekamo.

----------


## Riri92

> Ajme Riri!! Na kojoj si ti temi sad da te znam malo obici? 
> Cuvaj se, i hvala na lijepim rijecima. Isto vrijedi i za tebe! Nemoj da moramo pitati za novosti, znas da ih jedva cekamo.


Nisam na nijednoj hahaha nisam stigla baš jer sam bila na moru. Tamo se to i dogodilo, zadnja dva dana sam se družila sa infuzijom.  :lool:  Ali inače su Vježbačice i ova tema jedine teme na kojima sam skoro svakodnevno.  :Smile:  

Sad sam kući pa opet stignem sve, ne rastajem se ni ja od odbrojavanja.  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Koja je to tema vježbačice??? Hahahaha

Dobro da si sad dobro. Drago mi je. Jagodica mislim da spadas u potpomognutu? Ali zapravo ja vise mislim da ovdje s nama spadas vise tako da, ovo ti je primarno mjesto, svevdrugo sekundarno hahahaha

----------


## Riri92

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93147-V...-u-2019/page58

Evo je Justme, hoćeš nam doći?  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

Riri, a šta kažu doktori na te nesvjestice? Jesi na čuvanju trudnoće ili još uvijek radiš?

----------


## Riri92

Ništa posebno, da ne smijem biti pod stresom.  :lool:  I rekli su kad se vratim u Bg da provjerim krv da nisam možda anemična. Iako sam vadila krv nema ni mjesec dana. Željezo mi je tad bilo nisko ali nije valjda u mjesec dana toliko palo. 

Radim ali ja ti radim za sebe pa nije da moram sjediti negdje 8 sati, ne umaram se.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ništa posebno, da ne smijem biti pod stresom.  I rekli su kad se vratim u Bg da provjerim krv da nisam možda anemična. Iako sam vadila krv nema ni mjesec dana. Željezo mi je tad bilo nisko ali nije valjda u mjesec dana toliko palo. 
> 
> Radim ali ja ti radim za sebe pa nije da moram sjediti negdje 8 sati, ne umaram se.


Baš mi je žao da ti se to događa. Nadam se da će sve biti ok i da će nalaz pokazati o čem se radi pa da se sredi.

Kad ti je sljedeći pregled?

----------


## Riri92

> Baš mi je žao da ti se to događa. Nadam se da će sve biti ok i da će nalaz pokazati o čem se radi pa da se sredi.
> 
> Kad ti je sljedeći pregled?


 :Kiss:  
Ma bit će to dobro. Jedino sam se zabrinula za lupanje srca jer su mi otkucaji bili preko 130, a srce sam si vidjela kroz majicu kako udara. Ali onda si opet mislim ako se stabiliziralo od infuzije, valjda nije ništa ozbiljno. 

13.9.  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ma bit će to dobro. Jedino sam se zabrinula za lupanje srca jer su mi otkucaji bili preko 130, a srce sam si vidjela kroz majicu kako udara. Ali onda si opet mislim ako se stabiliziralo od infuzije, valjda nije ništa ozbiljno. 
> 
> 13.9.


Ma sigurno će biti  :Wink:  
Oho, brzo je pregled znači!

----------


## Riri92

Da, prebrzo prolazi.  :Smile:  Mislila sam da nikad neću dočekati idući pregled, a eto ga.

----------


## justme409

Moram malo izcitati onu temu prvo malo. Ja sam se malo zapustila od straha da nesto ne poremetim u oplodnji ako dizem utege... Ma... Ne znam sto da radim uopce

----------


## Riri92

Ovisi kako vježbaš. Ako vježbaš rekreativno, možeš nastaviti. Ništa ti neće biti.  :Smile:  
Ako dižeš utege sa nekim ogromnim težinama, natječeš se ili tako nešto, onda ti to može ometati ovulaciju, odnosno može je spriječiti. Bitno da ti vježbanje nije jako naporno. Negdje sam čak pročitala da je najbolje za začeće vježbati 4-5 sati tjedno umjerenim intenzitetom. 

Ja sam zadnji put imala neke ozbiljne tjelesne napore dok sam se još bavila plesom, a to je bilo prije par godina. Ovo sad što vježbam je čisto rekreativno, u svrhu dobrog izgleda.  :lool:  Tako da nisam prestala dok sam pokušavala ostati trudna. Ni sad nisam prestala, a za tjedan dana krećem i na vježbe za trudnice, baš se veselim.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Nisam natjecatelj, vise pokusavam skinuti sloj koji sam slozila. Ali trudim se dizati sto vise. Hvala ti

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Svaka cast na vjezbanju! Ja sam onaj tip: jucer sam skoro vjezbala, danas sam skoro vjezbala, vjezbam skoro svaki dan  :Grin: 
Riri, oce se desiti te nesvjestice u trudnoci da. Zato kad osjetis neku promjenu tipa da ti je u glavi cudno, ili da osjetis tlak da te pere sjedi, pojedi/popij nesto i odmori malo. Ja bi ti preporucila uvijek u torbi, dzepu, uz sebe imati barem neku cokoladicu ili plocicu energetsku. 

JustMe, obecajem da ce mi ovo biti primarna tema haha! 

Curke kako ste? Ima kakvih simptoma? Mozda testova na vidiku?

----------


## justme409

Drago mi je jagodica  :Smile: 

Evo kod mene ama bas nista... Par dana nakon o sam osjecala jos jajnime i jednom me probolo negdje sto pretpostavljam da je maternica, ali ostalo nista. Doso onaj bijeli iscjedak i to je to. 13.9.cu napraviti test ili 14.9. Pretpostavljam da je o bila 4.9.bas zbog onih svjetlih lh trakica, a opet na taj dan sam imala onaj neki bijeli iscjedak koji nije ni blizu onog egg white. Pokrili dan prije i dan posli, pa... Sve je dalje sto Bog da.

----------


## justme409

Zaboravila sam pitati u proslom postu, cure kojima su se zgadile cigarete u trducnoci, zanima me na koji nacin zgadile... Mislim, i ja se prepusim pa mi se drugi dan gadi, pa mi je malo teze uz jutarnju kavu, al krene posli hahaha.
Niie mi se to dogodilo ali bas me zanima kako je to.

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Jagodice  :lool:  
Ma da, moram početi te pločice nositi. Uvijek zaboravim. 

Justme, meni se od nedavno događa da ne mogu biti u kafićima gdje se puši jer se miješaju mirisi različitih cigareta i od toga mi bude jako muka, mogla bih odmah povratiti. I muževe mi se sve više gade, diže mi se želudac ako ih osjetim odmah ujutro. Moje mi nažalost još uvijek mirišu u svakoj prilici.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahaba. Zamisli da tvoje tako smrde.
Iskreno, meni se u svakoj trudnoci cigareta jos vise svidila. Ove trudnoce su lose zavrsile pa se nadam da je zbog toga

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja kolko sam uspjela pohvatati, one kojima se zgade cigarete (da li njihove, da li tudje) ugl. im se to desi kasnije kad vec dobrano znaju da su trudne. Odnosno nije bas u onim prvim simptomima.
Drzim fige da nam se svima zgadile. (Eto nova psovka: "Pljuga ti se zgadila!"  :Grin:  )

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha da bar smrde, ali i meni su još bolje sad u trudnoći. Iako se moram pohvaliti da mi dobro ide, ne ispušim cijelu odjednom i sad sam na maksimalno dvije dnevno i to jako rijetko. Ali uspijem i onako da 3-4 dana ne bude nijedna. Sad mi je novi cilj izdržati 5 dana bez njih. Mislim, mogu ih jednostavno ne kupiti.. Ali onda se odmah unervozim jer mi je lakše da znam da ih imam, a ne trebam, nego da ih nemam. Koja psiha.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Tako sam i ja. Morale su biti u kuci i nebi cijeli dan. Cim ih nebi bilo panika. Al nakon toga, kad prestanes, nemoj ni pocinjati opet

----------


## Riri92

Ma točno to, ne isplati se upuštati u ovisnost.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 08.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~33.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## justme409

Bas to. Ovo je bas glupo. Meni bas bude zao ljudi koji uspiju prestati kroz trudnocu pa opet pocnu. Bas steta. Spremaj si dnevbo te kune pa tjedno kupi nesto drugo za te novce

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja evo mogu reci da nisam pusila jedno dobre tri godine, innisam apsolutno nista usparala niti stavila sa strane hahaha. I onda sam opet pocela prije nesto vise od godinu dana. Ali ovo potpisujem, lakse ih je imati pa ne pusiti, cim ih nema stvori se onaj mali vrazicak na ramenu. A andjeo s druge strane vadi upaljac  :Grin:  

Kad smo kod spremanja novaca, mm i ja dizali sad kredit da si kupimo auto i doma malo obnovimo, i stavili odma na stranu finu svotu za kad beba dode. Valjda bude dosla prije nego euri da ne spusimo na tecaju  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Ja srećom nemam kredita, muž ima jedan i to baš veliki. Ali me uopće ne zanima da vam budem iskrena jer je dignut da bi si kupio drugi auto. Pa sad ima dva. Jer ipak jedna osoba može voziti dva auta, jelte.  :Grin:  Tako da ne doživljavam ni kredit, ni novi auto, a ni priče o tom autu. I samo da napomenem da je bezvezan auto, prenizak je, u njemu imaš osjećaj da se valjaš, a ne da sjediš i po mom mišljenju služi za jurenje po cesti i za prizivanje prometne. Eto, sad sam ispuhala sve svoje frustracije oko tog auta.  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahahqhahaha

Moj se srecom slaze oko kredita za auto. Da necem oto ni u ludilu. Al uzmite u obzir da se mi nadamo da ce nam sad odobriti veliki kredit za stambeno. Ja vec isplanirala djecju sobu. Zabranila mu koristenje te sobe za ista drugo.

----------


## anita83

Drago mi je da si dobro sad riri

Mi smo puni kredita i dugova hehe valjda ce se otplatit za par god. Pa riri vec nevolje u raju hehe kud prije pocelo

----------


## Riri92

Haha nisu to nevolje. Ako je to nevolja, onda sam udana za nevolju.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> ...I samo da napomenem da je bezvezan auto...


Ovo mi najjace hahahahaha!

----------


## anita83

Udana za nevolju  :Laughing:  a koji auto??

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Jagodice to da se odmah opravdam, ali stvarno je tako.  :lool:  Skoro pa čučnem kad ulazim u njega, kao da se idem voziti na Aladinovom tepihu pa mi nisko dok dođem do njega. Tepih bar leti pa ga prizoveš gore da ti bude lakše. Ajd još kad sjedam, ali kad se ustajem ajme meni, treba mi pomoć za stare i nemoćne. Uglavnom to vam je glup auto i ne smijete sumnjati u moju procjenu.  :Laughing:  

Anita ne znam koji je to točno model, ali Bmw. Drugi mu je Mercedes, taj mi je predivan ali ga baš ne znam voziti. Ja vozim Nissan Qashqai i to je meni vrh auto, onako prostran, visok, velik.

----------


## Viki88

> Hahaha Jagodice to da se odmah opravdam, ali stvarno je tako.  Skoro pa čučnem kad ulazim u njega, kao da se idem voziti na Aladinovom tepihu pa mi nisko dok dođem do njega. Tepih bar leti pa ga prizoveš gore da ti bude lakše. Ajd još kad sjedam, ali kad se ustajem ajme meni, treba mi pomoć za stare i nemoćne. Uglavnom to vam je glup auto i ne smijete sumnjati u moju procjenu.  
> 
> Anita ne znam koji je to točno model, ali Bmw. Drugi mu je Mercedes, taj mi je predivan ali ga baš ne znam voziti. Ja vozim Nissan Qashqai i to je meni vrh auto, onako prostran, visok, velik.


hahaha ajme ma to je musko..znaci vas dvoje imate 3 auta ,to je biznis :Laughing: .. moj svekar ima nisan quasqai alo nije mi bas tako prostran taj auto, poprilicno je mali iako izgleda veliko i ima mali gepek... jako je ljep auto sto je je

----------


## Riri92

Baš biznis, još da bar jedan proda.  :lool:  

Da, baš je mali gepek. Kod svih takvih auta je užasno mali.. ovaj, pa Dacia Duster, Renault Captur. Sve isti tip. Hahaha meni je i unutra velik, ali možda je to samo moj dojam zato što mi je to prvi auto, nemam ga baš s čime usporediti.  :lool:  Jesam vozila i druge ali toliko kratko uvijek da uopće nisam doživljavala prostranost.

----------


## Viki88

> Baš biznis, još da bar jedan proda.  
> 
> Da, baš je mali gepek. Kod svih takvih auta je užasno mali.. ovaj, pa Dacia Duster, Renault Captur. Sve isti tip. Hahaha meni je i unutra velik, ali možda je to samo moj dojam zato što mi je to prvi auto, nemam ga baš s čime usporediti.  Jesam vozila i druge ali toliko kratko uvijek da uopće nisam doživljavala prostranost.


haha budes kad rodis dozivljavala prostranost :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

> haha budes kad rodis dozivljavala prostranost


A baš to, istina.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro curke!
Vikiiii, kako ste vas dvoje? Kaj ima?

----------


## Viki88

jutroo ,ah dobro smo valjda.. sve mi je teze a jos 2 mj ispred nas, okretanje u krevetu mi je postalo mucno , trtica mi puca ,sve u svemu dobro smo :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Viki bas mi je drago da ti je tako. Nakon onog pocetka bas bas bas mi je drago ❤️

----------


## Viki88

> Viki bas mi je drago da ti je tako. Nakon onog pocetka bas bas bas mi je drago ❤️


a budemo vidjeli ,sad na zadnjrm pregledu dr.nije bas bio zadovoljan kilazom,tj koliko je dobio od zadnjeg pregleda..iduci je za 2 tj pa cemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje i kaj dalje

----------


## justme409

Ajde javi obavezno. Sto to uopce moze znaciti?

Meni danas 5 ili 6 dpo(po mojim nekim pretpostavkama). Nemam nikakve simptome nicega. Prosli tj koji dan nakon o me probolo nesto u predjelu maternice kao da su se kisici maternice stisli i potegli mi nju prema dolje, i ono dolje prema njoj. To je jedini osjecaj koji sam imala hahaha. Ostatak vremena nesto skroz slabo da ne znam dali je to dio mog tijela ili umislam. Desna (.) boli onako ko i inace. Nista posebno. Mozda i manje nego inace. I to je to ja mislim.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jel to cijelo vrijeme isti doktor? Ja imam osjecaj da on donosi zakljucke malo prebrzo i da te plasi s time.
Oke, nisam bila nikad trudna, ali mislim da dva mjeseca prije poroda bas o kilazi pricati... Kod tebe je mozda par dana manja trudnoca nego oni racunaju. Jer svaki put kao s necim nije zadovoljan pa je na sljedecem pregledu sve oke. Samo hrabro i pozitivno.
Ak te tjesi ja jedva cekam da mi bude tesko okretati se, i da me boli i da mi bude muka i sve. A kad dodem do toga bumo vidli haha

----------


## Riri92

Rekla sam to već i Viki, ali napisat ću i ovdje, možda nekom nekad zatreba. Za muževu kćer su stalno govorili da je premala beba i to je potrajalo kroz cijelo zadnje tromjesečje. Na kraju je rođena sa 3400 i onda su doktori rekli da se oko težine može pogriješiti čak i do 500 g. 

Meni su pregled prebacili na četvrtak, trebao je biti u petak. Ginekolog je službeno odsutan u petak pa eto. I bolje, jedva čekam.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 09.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~34.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

hej cure! kako ste? Anđeo,ima li nekih novosti? test? M? slabo se javljas...
ja sam isto brzinski na forumu ovih dana jer sam u poslu preko glave. ali vas pratim,bez brige. mene bole bradavice jos od O prije 5 dana (ako je bila) i grudnjak mi bas smeta. jucer sam imala jako los dan,od jutra sam bila uzaaasno nervozna. 10 puta sam se s muzem zakacila a bezveze haha. rekao mi je da su to trudnicki hormoni i da se zato nece ljutit na mene hahahahaha. ja sam po njemu vec 3 mjeseca trudna hahahaha. ali dobro dok me trpi ovakvu. da sam na njegovom mjestu ja bi vec 100 puta samu sebe katapultirala u 3 lijepe hahah smireno moje.

----------


## Viki88

> Ajde javi obavezno. Sto to uopce moze znaciti?
> 
> Meni danas 5 ili 6 dpo(po mojim nekim pretpostavkama). Nemam nikakve simptome nicega. Prosli tj koji dan nakon o me probolo nesto u predjelu maternice kao da su se kisici maternice stisli i potegli mi nju prema dolje, i ono dolje prema njoj. To je jedini osjecaj koji sam imala hahaha. Ostatak vremena nesto skroz slabo da ne znam dali je to dio mog tijela ili umislam. Desna (.) boli onako ko i inace. Nista posebno. Mozda i manje nego inace. I to je to ja mislim.


a moze biti zastoj u razvoju, posteljica oslabi pa ne odraduje funkciju dobro vise
sto se tice simptoma nemoj na to gledati tako rano, keni su simptomi sva 3 puta krenuli tek sa 5-6 tt ,do tada nista posebno, mozda 2-3 dana pred mengu osjecaj kao da cu dobiti i to je to.. sjecam se sa elenom sam imala uzasnoo duge cikluse i nisam ni ocekivala T , a bila sam uvjerena po simptomima da cu svaki tren procuriti,a nisam

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam bila kod ginića, napravili uzv i kaze da je sve ok, JS  jima dovoljno, sluznica je tanka. Velika mogucnost postoji da je bila biokemijska T. Ciklusi ovako dugi vjerojatno zbog godina ali sve je ok.

----------


## Viki88

> Jel to cijelo vrijeme isti doktor? Ja imam osjecaj da on donosi zakljucke malo prebrzo i da te plasi s time.
> Oke, nisam bila nikad trudna, ali mislim da dva mjeseca prije poroda bas o kilazi pricati... Kod tebe je mozda par dana manja trudnoca nego oni racunaju. Jer svaki put kao s necim nije zadovoljan pa je na sljedecem pregledu sve oke. Samo hrabro i pozitivno.
> Ak te tjesi ja jedva cekam da mi bude tesko okretati se, i da me boli i da mi bude muka i sve. A kad dodem do toga bumo vidli haha


ma je isti dr.i dobar jr dr. i nije me htio splasiti cak mi nije htio reci na kaj cilja nego je reko ok idemo dalje vidimo se za 3 tj pa cemo izmjeriti opet, bio je nepovoljan polozaj za izmjeriti,sakrio se bebac iza posteljice..ali ja kao ja sam odmah skuzila o cemu se radi, reko pre malo je dobik u 4 tj,kaze mozda ali necemo sad stvarati odmah paniku,vidimo se za 3 tj.. kaze mozda sam zadnji put izmjerio 100g vise sada 100g manje i to mi fali, kao uvz. nije vaga.. 
ali da kn racuna od zadnjr M a meni je O kasnila 5 dana znaci cius nije bio 28 dana nego 33 cca ,objasnjavam mu to ali kaze mi gledamo od zadnje M ,a po tome je kilaza dobra ,on je gledao za 30+1 tt i imao bebac oko 1200g ,a u biti je po O 29 + 2 cca, qli ga brine dobiveno u 4 tj ne po tj tt.. 
ajde jos 2 tj pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## Viki88

eh da sto se tice simptoma prije M jedini koji sam uvijek imala je zimica i tresavica, uzasno mi je bilo hladno pogotovo na vecer.. ono do kosti hladno .

----------


## justme409

Ma viki, i sam je rekao da nije mogao dobro izmjeriti. Ja sam sigurna da je to i istina potpuna. Ja sam sigurna da ce taj decko biti cudo kad se rodi. Isto ti nama javi kad ti gin potvrdi da je sve ok.

----------


## Riri92

Jutro cure  :Kiss:  

Kako ste?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma te mjere su zeznute, rijetko kad se pogodi jer bas ko sto Viki kaze, nije uzv vaga.

Jooooj cure blazena odbrojavanja, ja kak sam mjenjala mob nisam prenjela podatke. I sad sam isla 2 odbrojavanja unazad (otkad sam se prikljucila) i fino si unjela podatke od Ozujka od kad smo krenuli na kontrole. 
I vidim da sam dva puta bila na 8dc na uzv-u. Folikuli jednom 16mm a drugi put dva, 19 i 21mm... Ajme... Kud im se zuri tak rasti! 

Riri i Viki, jedva cekam preglede vase!

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha dobro dođe forumašenje.  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

Ja ću morati redovitije krenuti s trakicama baš sam pričala s dr.: rekao mi je da počnem cca osmi dan  i kad se pojave crtice unutar 36 sati dolazi do ovulacije.

----------


## justme409

I ja sam tako jednom trazila u 2017.svoje simptome. Majke mi da cu danas popodne opet hahahaha. Da bas vidim.
Mene jucer 3, 4 puta neki grc, probadanje, ne znam ni kako opisati, doli u katernici al mali desno. Ito je to. I (.) (.)
I to je to. I bas se dobro osjecam. Smireno. Cak ni sve na poslu ne uzimam k srcu. Jel nesto ili su napokon moje vjezbe samokontrole urodile plodom, ne znam.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe kaj god da je dobro je! Smirenosti nikad previse. A ovi simptomi, znas i sama. Sve to moze i ne mora biti, ali zato smo tu da nam javljas.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 10.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~35.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Bok cure....kako ste mi danas.....ima li plusica.niisam bas bila aktivna dva tri dana....❤❤

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam se prehladila.  :Rolling Eyes:  Susjeda me pitala jučer jel bi joj pričuvala dijete dok ode obaviti nešto u gradu, a dijete bilo bolesno.

Noćas mi je bila užasna noć. Kuk me baš jako bolio tako da sam na pola sata sna još 2 sata plakala i tako stalno. I sad si mislim kako ću otići spavati da nadoknadim i krene me boliti glava i grlo. Jedva čekam da prođe ovaj glupi dan.  :lool:

----------


## JelenaR

> Ja sam se prehladila.  Susjeda me pitala jučer jel bi joj pričuvala dijete dok ode obaviti nešto u gradu, a dijete bilo bolesno.
> 
> Noćas mi je bila užasna noć. Kuk me baš jako bolio tako da sam na pola sata sna još 2 sata plakala i tako stalno. I sad si mislim kako ću otići spavati da nadoknadim i krene me boliti glava i grlo. Jedva čekam da prođe ovaj glupi dan.


E bas je neka viroza naletjela.....i ja sam.bila uzas jedva sam dosla sebi :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica bas to. Pokusavam sloziti u glavi pricu da ce doci kad bude vrijeme. Kao i sve ostalo u mom životu. Naravno da se nadam da je ovaj mj bas to vrijeme. Ali znam da necu ocajavati ako i ne bude. Biti cu mrvicu razocarana, ali drugi dan ce me proci vec.
A e, znam. Imam posebnu srecu voditi neku vrstu dnevnika pa se povremeno vracati na to da vidim. Ali, da, znamo da jos min 7 dana nista necemo znati

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam nedavno razmisljala (a kad ja razmisljam znate da ide neka filozofija  :Grin:  ) o onome kako kazu nekad da cekamo da nasa beba nas izabere za roditelje. I pokusavam si u glavi posloziti neku teoriju da ako ta dusica koja nama odluci doci moze vidjeti nas put (da ne kazem borbu), da cu sve podnjeti stojecki, hrabro i sa smijeskom. Nek bude ponosna na nas ako nas vidi!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

P.s. Riri mani se smrkave djece!! Imas i vise nego dobar razlog odbiti dadiljanje ovih nekoliko mjeseci (a kasnije jos vise) 

Jelena, jel prosla viroza skroz? Ima kakvih naznala ovulacije? Jel se pokriva!

----------


## Riri92

> Ja sam nedavno razmisljala (a kad ja razmisljam znate da ide neka filozofija  ) o onome kako kazu nekad da cekamo da nasa beba nas izabere za roditelje. I pokusavam si u glavi posloziti neku teoriju da ako ta dusica koja nama odluci doci moze vidjeti nas put (da ne kazem borbu), da cu sve podnjeti stojecki, hrabro i sa smijeskom. Nek bude ponosna na nas ako nas vidi!


 :Heart:  

I da, nisam trebala čuvati dijete.. Bilo mi je glupo odbiti. Ubuduće mi više neće biti glupo.

Justme, baš ti jako jako držim fige. Bit će mi drago ako ta smirenost ispadne znak.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ako ljudi znaju da si t, bez beda odbijes. Il kako je meni jedna frendicabdugo govorila kako se osjeca slabo. I nismo isle na trening. Dok nisam ubrala da je trudna hahahahaha
Viditi cemo. Mislim da cu 10, 11 dpo isprobati test. Pa nakon toga 13. Pa 15
. I onda cu potrositi sve testove za t i necu vise kupovati

----------


## JelenaR

> P.s. Riri mani se smrkave djece!! Imas i vise nego dobar razlog odbiti dadiljanje ovih nekoliko mjeseci (a kasnije jos vise) 
> 
> Jelena, jel prosla viroza skroz? Ima kakvih naznala ovulacije? Jel se pokriva!


Ma jos malo je tu jbg...nadam se da ce proci...a nekakva sam da izvines mlitava....valjda je o vec tu....probadanje u jajniku..muz je tu pa valjda ce se nesto uhvatit :fige:  :fige:  :Shy kiss:  :Trep trep:

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha slabost, dobar izgovor. Ne znaju. Ajme kako sam ja mislila kad zatrudnim napisat ću si na čelo da sam trudna, a sad kad jesam, nikome mi se ne da govoriti.  :lool:  Uopće ne znam zašto, samo znam da nemam nikakvu potrebu. 

Jelena, ozdravi brzo! Baš što kažeš neka viroza, to valjda uvijek tako kad prolazi ljeto.

----------


## justme409

Dok god zna samo malo ljudi nekako je privatno. Tako ja nekako mislim... Javit cu ti kad ja budem kako ja mislim...

----------


## Riri92

Dakle cure moje, da vam ispričam priču.  :lool:  

Moja zadnja dva dana - prvo kuk, to sam vam rekla. Onda prehlada, i to sam vam rekla. E sad idemo dalje.. Sinoć htjela jastuke sa balkona staviti unutra zbog kiše. I kako sam uzela jastuk, tako sam očito i osu uhvatila za ruku i nije joj se svidjelo.  :Grin:  Ali to nije sve. Kasnije se idem tuširati. Zamantalo mi se kad sam izlazila i padnem. I padnem koljenom na onaj metal od tuš kabine gdje idu klizna vrata. Osjetim kako peče, pogledam i skoro padnem u nesvijest od šoka zbog dubine rane. Da skratim priču - 7 šavova. Eto. Sad čekam da mi muž skuha kavu, možda je uspijem popiti bez da napravim neko sranje.  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

Ajme *Riri*​ tebe je baš krenulo...nisam praznovjerna ali u petak ti je petak 13. pa se pazi dodatno  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 11.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~36.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, reci molim te muzu nek te zaveze za radijator! Pa bas te je krenulo, ne mogu vjerovati. Jos kad trbuh naraste pa ti teziste porementi, najbolje da ne mrdas! 
Ne mogu ti vise reci ni da usporis jer ono, tusirat se moras...

Meni zavrsila M i odma krenuo onaj ovulacijski "egg white"... Budem krenula danas s lh

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! gdje su nam anđeo,ljube,iva...? slabo se javljaju. 
Riri,dobijas udarce sa svih strana hahaha. e nije ti dosadno. cuvaj se.

mene jos uvijek grudi bole. i to na mahove osjetim kao da mi bradavice gore. raspolozenje mi je low sve ove dane. lako me izbacit iz takta. jucer me cijeli dan mucila nadutost. bila sam napuhana kao balon i izgledao mi je trbuh kao da ce eksplodirat. popila sam kamilicu i spasmex prije spavanja i hvala bogu danas sam ko nova.

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha Mašnice i zaboravila sam na njega ali sad kad kažeš možda ne bi bilo loše malo bolje paziti.  :lool:  

Jagodice  :Laughing:  Sam je rekao da mi od sada ide iza leđa što god radila haha. Nadam se da se meni potrefilo tako da sve nezgode obavim odjednom pa da do kraja budem mirna.  :lool:  

Andydea drago mi je da si bolje danas.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Riri bas te krenulo. Uzassss. Sad s tim savovima ces malo odmoriti prisilno.

Andydea drzim to fige da svi ti simptomi dobri simptomi budu. 
Ja sam jucer i jutros sva placljiva opet. Plakala sam valjda na sve... A nisam inace od plakanja previse. I meni prsa ufff. Pogotovo desna, ona uvik vise. I bradavica nekako cudno pecka, boli, ne znam ni koji je to osjećaj.
Snovi su zanimljvi i opet se budim u neko glupo vrijeme, tipa u 6... To mi se povremeno dogadja u pmsu, ali nije mi tipicni znak, i u obe trudnoce redovito mi se dogadjalo. I vruce mi jeee. Jucer mi je bilo hladno uzasno, a danas me peru valovi vrucine kao da iznutra gorim... 

Andydea sjeti me, koliko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Opa! Sve gori od simptoma! Ajde drzim fige na najjace!

----------


## mašnica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ajmo cureeee!!!!!!

 :Heart:  :Saint:  :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## anita83

Wow curke super simptomi!!! 

Riri groznooo a jesu gledali bebu jel sve ok? Ti se jos i smijes tome hehe al bolje se smijat nego plakat jel tak

----------


## ljube555

Ovdje sam... trenutno odbrojavam do ned.u ned.cu pokusati napraviti test pa u utorak pa u cetvrtak ako do tad ne dode... 

Nekako vjerujem u ovaj ciklus... ako nece biti nista ni ovaj put onda definitivno dizem ruke od svega.... ali nekako me intuicija kaze da je to ovaj ciklus...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ririii ajme uzas , stvarno te krenulo , nadam se da je to sada zadnje.. ja isto u trudnoci posebno padam,u prvoj trudnoci sam pala sa galerije ,isla usisavati i silazim sa usisavacem ,sa 4-e stepenice sam pala na 1-u ali na dupe..imala sam hematomcinu preko cijelog gluteusa.. tada sam bila oko 7 mj trudna .. u ovoj trudnoci sam na moru se poskliznula i pala na dupe, pa nedavno kisa padala pozurim zatvoriti prozor a ono sve zivo mokro i naravno odsklizala na dupe prvo koljenima u radijator ,isto bilo krvi ali ne za sivanje .. pazi se

----------


## justme409

Smotanost jos jesan simptom trudnoce Hahahahah. Moram se nasmijati na to.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme majko ja sam po prirodi smotana. Doma me uvijek zezali da bi nasla cosak u okrugloj sobi. Nis, bum si jastuk zavezala oko dupeta kad zatrudnim.

----------


## mašnica

Kako me razveselite ne mogu vam opisati! Bašmi ponekad popravite dan ovako veselim komentarima :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Ajme majko ja sam po prirodi smotana. Doma me uvijek zezali da bi nasla cosak u okrugloj sobi. Nis, bum si jastuk zavezala oko dupeta kad zatrudnim.


također haha.. a da ne pricam sada u trudnoci koliko sam zmazana od hrane, moram si slincek poceti stavljati.. nemogu nista ali nista jesti da se ne pokapam :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Da, krenulo me. I je to nešto trudničko očito haha. Bila maloprije muževa sestra na kavi.. Ona je isto sad trudna pa kaže da je jučer na parkiralištu zaderala auto od stup i ogreban je bome pošteno, skroz od prednje do zadnje gume. I kaže još gleda zašto joj auto tako ružno zviždi, nije uopće skontala.  :Laughing:  

Anita ma sve je okej, nema što biti sa trudnoćom. Ja sam pala na koljeno i to mi je jedina ozljeda. Jedino sam im rekla da sam trudna zbog injekcije protiv tetanusa, nisam znala jel to smijem ili ne smijem. A smijem se sad kad je prošlo hahaha. Noćas sam se tresla doslovno, nisam mogla zaustaviti to drhtanje i prestalo je tek kad smo došli kući. Baš sam se prepala kad sam vidjela ranu. 

Uff Viki! Bome si se izlupala. Najgore mi ovo sa stepenicama ajme, tu baš može biti sranja.

----------


## justme409

Bitno da je sve dobro da se sad mozemo smijati hahahaahaha

A znate da se kaze kad zena zatrudni da poblentavi skroz. Jedva cekam biti blentava hahahahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

"...jos gleda zasto joj auto tako ruzno zvizdi" ahahahahahah predobro!  :Laughing:  Mislim nije...komentar je predobar jel... 

Masnica, kolko mi je drago procitati to kaj si napisala  :Heart: 
Zato smo tu  :grouphug: 

Ajme, ja sam i ovak zmazana od hrane. Dakle u zakljucak bit cu smotana, blentava i zaflekana. Ma, moze! Bring it on hahaha

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahhahaha
Ja sam, kad sam dosla kuci s posla, skuzila da imam fleku od hrane na majci cikeli dan na poslu. 
Da ne govorim koliko puta sam dosla na posao u bijeloj majci s flekama od kave koja mi se prolije jer ju pijem u autu prije posla hahahaha. 

Mogu samo misliti kakva cu biti kad budem trudna hahahahha 

I ja sam odvalila na ovo "...jos gleda zasto joj auto tako ruzno zvizdi"

----------


## Riri92

Ja prolijevam jedino vodu kad pijem. I uvijek mi curi među sise.  :Laughing:  Ne znam zašto, kao da zaboravim progutati kad nagnem pa onda ode sa strane.  :lool:  

Ma ajme ja sam joj se toliko smijala, ali sam se sjetila da možda već sutra napravim nešto novo pa sam se kao suzdržavala hahaha.

----------


## justme409

Treva naraviti temu dnevnik trudnice. Da na jednom mjestu imamo ovakve price hahahaa

----------


## Riri92

> Treva naraviti temu dnevnik trudnice. Da na jednom mjestu imamo ovakve price hahahaa


Aaa vrh! Baš ti je dobra ideja!  :Klap:

----------


## justme409

Ne znam jeli u skladu s pravilima foruma... Pa zasto ne. Ja cu prva pisati tamo. Gledala sam trudnicke teme, sve su mi neke zastrasujuce hahahaha. Nema ni jedne ovakve, za cakulu samo

----------


## Riri92

> Ne znam jeli u skladu s pravilima foruma... Pa zasto ne. Ja cu prva pisati tamo. Gledala sam trudnicke teme, sve su mi neke zastrasujuce hahahaha. Nema ni jedne ovakve, za cakulu samo


Uvijek možeš pokušati.  :lool:  Koliko tema je nastalo od nekog običnog pitanja pa se nastavilo za chatanje.. Recimo na receptima ima ona Što danas kuhate ili kako već. Pa ima takva i za filmove i za serije, pa imamo i za šminku i za kosu. A i ona o strahovima u trudnoći, i ta je nastala od nečijeg pitanja, baš sam danas gledala prvi dio. Zašto onda ne bi moglo i o trudničkoj smotanosti.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam se vec u glavi prebacila na trudnicke teme hahahahaha hocu, cim dodjem tamo i sluzbeno otvaram jednu di cemo pisati samo pozitivne stvari, bez strahova, bez ruznih stvari.

----------


## Riri92

> Ja sam se vec u glavi prebacila na trudnicke teme hahahahaha hocu, cim dodjem tamo i sluzbeno otvaram jednu di cemo pisati samo pozitivne stvari, bez strahova, bez ruznih stvari.


I neka si.  :Heart:  

Možee!

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam krenula s trakicama pa ćemo probati uloviti pik

----------


## justme409

Masnica sretno!!!!
Sad je na redu trostruko odbrojavanje, mora jas biti vise opet hahahaha

----------


## JelenaR

E bok curke..kako ste mi danas.
Evo zelim da nesto procitate..da vas malo ohrabrim....nadam se da ce vas bar malo.utjesit :Saint:  :Saint: 

https://lolamagazin.com/2016/12/14/s...e-dugino-dete/

----------


## mašnica

daaa Dugina beba   :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :grouphug:  divnooo!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 12.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~37.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## JelenaR

> daaa Dugina beba   divnooo!


 :grouphug:  :grouphug: ...........

----------


## Andydea123

> Riri bas te krenulo. Uzassss. Sad s tim savovima ces malo odmoriti prisilno.
> 
> Andydea drzim to fige da svi ti simptomi dobri simptomi budu. 
> Ja sam jucer i jutros sva placljiva opet. Plakala sam valjda na sve... A nisam inace od plakanja previse. I meni prsa ufff. Pogotovo desna, ona uvik vise. I bradavica nekako cudno pecka, boli, ne znam ni koji je to osjećaj.
> Snovi su zanimljvi i opet se budim u neko glupo vrijeme, tipa u 6... To mi se povremeno dogadja u pmsu, ali nije mi tipicni znak, i u obe trudnoce redovito mi se dogadjalo. I vruce mi jeee. Jucer mi je bilo hladno uzasno, a danas me peru valovi vrucine kao da iznutra gorim... 
> 
> Andydea sjeti me, koliko ti traju ciklusi?


Justme,imamo iste simptome hehehe. i mene grudi bole isto ko tebe,neka cudna bol,ali obje. i cini mi se na mahove... sto se trajanja ciklusa tice,traju mi od 24-29 dana,najcesci su 26.dc. ovulacija bila po mojoj pretpostavki 12.dc i od tad me grudi bole. 
sto se smotanosti tice i brzine refleksa...e malo se poremetilo i meni hahaha. naime,jucer sam isla dragom pripremit kavu.dok sam cekala da malo slegne nekako sam neznam ni sama kako rukom zakacila za loncic i skliznulo je s one resetke za plin i sve mi se izlilo po stednjaku,radnoj ploci,ormaricima,ladicama...po podu... ma uzas! sva sreca,nije se prolilo po meni. ali sam momentalno popizdila!  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

Curke mozda sam malo dosadna...
Ali evo opet sam nasla nesto.. :Unsure:  :Unsure: .
https://hkm.hr/vjera/otvorena-nazare...jne-potomstva/

----------


## Andydea123

> E bok curke..kako ste mi danas.
> Evo zelim da nesto procitate..da vas malo ohrabrim....nadam se da ce vas bar malo.utjesit
> 
> https://lolamagazin.com/2016/12/14/s...e-dugino-dete/


da...cekam... ufff jelena,pogodila si me

----------


## Riri92

Joj Andydea dobro da se nisi opekla. 

Ja sam bila na pregledu, taman došla. Sve je super, kaže ginekolog da ću roditi štreberka jer je sve po tablicama.  :lool:  I rekao je da je prerano pa da ne uzmem za sigurno ali čini mu se da je dečko.  :Smile:  Radila sam i Nifty, rekli su da će poslati rezultate mailom kroz par dana pa ćemo znati jel pogodio ili nije haha.

----------


## JelenaR

> da...cekam... ufff jelena,pogodila si me


Andydea123 nadam se da nisam bas na lose???
 :Confused:  :Undecided:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

> da...cekam... ufff jelena,pogodila si me




Nadam se da nisam.puno na lose.....nebi da se rastuzite nego sam htjela da vas ohrabrim malo :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## justme409

Procitam posli kave bas. Andydea koji datum ti je bio 12dc?

E ta prsa tako i meni, na mahove.. Par sati boli jako, pa nesto malo, pa nista, pa opet jako, pa nesto cudno u njima kao, da pocijeloj duzini, pa nista... 
Jos malo ce biti sce jasno. Oliti jeli to neki dobar znak ili obicni pms znak

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri cestitam! Ajme...mozda je decko  :Heart: 
Bas mi je drago zbog vas, jedva cekam da javis spol!

JustMe, odlicna ideja!! Bas fali trudnicka neka tema da je pozitivna. Mozda cak u dogovoru s adminima otvoriti i da se na toj temi zabrani razgovor o strahovima raznim posto takva vec postoji!

Andydea, imamo vidim iste duljine ciklusa i na iste dane O
Jaooo, kad se kava prolije pa se soc zavuce posvudaaaa

Ove linkice cu citati popodne na poslu, momentalno perem frizider i odmrzavam skrinju  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Obecajem da ja to dogovorim kad predajem na te teme. Ako netko prije ne otvori. Pa cemo se tamo nastaviti druziti hahaha

----------


## justme409

Andydea sad sam se sjetila da mogu provjeriti kad ti je bio 12dc. I vidim da je 4.9. (moj rodjendan). Ja sumnjam da je i meni tad o bila ❤️

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice hvala!  :Heart:  I ja jedva čekam da bude sigurno. 

Pročitah i ove tekstove, baš su lijepo napisani.  :Heart:  

Ajme Justme pa šta nam nisi rekla da ti je bio rođendan! Sretan ti rođendan sa zakašnjenjem, želim ti sve najnajnajbolje!  :Kiss:   :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

Riri,bas mi je drago da je sve ok proslo na pregledu. ovo izgleda sami decki se primaju hhehe. pusa!

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea123 nadam se da nisam bas na lose???


ma draga,sve 5! malo me rastuze ovakve stvari. ali bit ce sve ok,dobit cu i ja svoju dugicu.

----------


## Andydea123

> Procitam posli kave bas. Andydea koji datum ti je bio 12dc?
> 
> E ta prsa tako i meni, na mahove.. Par sati boli jako, pa nesto malo, pa nista, pa opet jako, pa nesto cudno u njima kao, da pocijeloj duzini, pa nista... 
> Jos malo ce biti sce jasno. Oliti jeli to neki dobar znak ili obicni pms znak


4.9.po mojoj procjeni je bila ovulacija. po sluzi i po boli jajnika. tebi?

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, imamo vidim iste duljine ciklusa i na iste dane O
> Jaooo, kad se kava prolije pa se soc zavuce posvudaaaa
> 
> Ove linkice cu citati popodne na poslu, momentalno perem frizider i odmrzavam skrinju


ma nista mi ne govori! uslo mi u ladicu sa bestekom... sve sam morala vadit i prat. a miris kave nikako izbit iz nosa. 
i mene ceka odmrzavanje i ciscenje frizidera,mene to inace ulovi radit kad sam pred M. dobra strana pms-a kod mene je sto onda cijelu kucu glancam. muz odma zna koji je period hahahaha.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea sad sam se sjetila da mogu provjeriti kad ti je bio 12dc. I vidim da je 4.9. (moj rodjendan). Ja sumnjam da je i meni tad o bila ❤️


da,i ja sam mogla par stranica nazad okrenut i provjerit ali uopce se nisam sjetila hahahah nego sam isla na kalendar hahah. glupa hahahaha

----------


## JelenaR

> ma draga,sve 5! malo me rastuze ovakve stvari. ali bit ce sve ok,dobit cu i ja svoju dugicu.


U istoj sam situaciji...zato sam to i postavila da nas malo ohrabri.....nije nista lose....lijepo je zena napisala stvarno...bas nam treba tako malo utjehe.i ja se nadam da cu imati svoju dugicu,,,,,.

----------


## Andydea123

> U istoj sam situaciji...zato sam to i postavila da nas malo ohrabri.....nije nista lose....lijepo je zena napisala stvarno...bas nam treba tako malo utjehe.i ja se nadam da cu imati svoju dugicu,,,,,.


 :Love:

----------


## JelenaR

> 


 :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ja sam bila na pregledu, taman došla. Sve je super, kaže ginekolog da ću roditi štreberka jer je sve po tablicama.  I rekao je da je prerano pa da ne uzmem za sigurno ali čini mu se da je dečko.  Radila sam i Nifty, rekli su da će poslati rezultate mailom kroz par dana pa ćemo znati jel pogodio ili nije haha.


Čestitam Riri! Tako je i meni rekao u 10. tjednu da nije sigurno, ali misli da vidi ´luleka´  :Laughing:  Bome ga je dobro vidio, a izgleda da su naša odbrojavanja nešto naklonjena dečkima!
Tako da cure s liste, sad sljedeću očekujemo jednu curicu (ili više njih, jel :grouphug:  )

Puse svima!

----------


## Riri92

> Čestitam Riri! Tako je i meni rekao u 10. tjednu da nije sigurno, ali misli da vidi ´luleka´  Bome ga je dobro vidio, a izgleda da su naša odbrojavanja nešto naklonjena dečkima!
> Tako da cure s liste, sad sljedeću očekujemo jednu curicu (ili više njih, jel )
> 
> Puse svima!


Hvala! 

Lulek  :Laughing:  
Tako je, sad malo curice. Da možemo spajati ove dečke s njima za 20-30 godina hahaha.

----------


## justme409

Ja bi rado curicu ako mogu birati. Ako ne nebitno hahahaha. A kao postoji neka teorija da muski spermiji su brzi ali brzo umiru, a cure sporije ali duze zive... Pa ako se uvati neki koji ceka je cura. Posto mi tempiramo odnose prije o taman o na o... Tesko da se cura dogodi po toj teoriji jeli.

A nisam rekla da mi je rodjendan jer nisam ni ja bila svjesna hahaahaha. Meni je samo u to vrijeme bilo neli o ili nije. A u petak sam slavila rodjendan (greska jer nisam pila, trebala sam prije).
Meni je kvaj ciklus bol u lijevoj strani pocela jos u ned ili pon. Pa nista sluzi do 4.9. 4.9.sam imala neku kombinaciju bijele i prozirne sluzi. A trakica zadnja za lh koju sam napravila u utorak je bila negativna. Pa vise ne znam jeli o bila 3.ili 4.9. 4.9.nismo pokrili ali pokrili smo dan prije i posli pa sto bude bude jeli... 

Super mi je sto ovaj ciklus nista doli ne osjecam. Samo sam u petak, 2 dana nakon pretpostavljene o osjetila neki kao grc maternice koji kao da je povukao i ono dole prema sredini. Kratko je trajalo i to je to. Pa u pon opet kao na sredini, ali prema desno malo (nemam pojma jeli maternica ili jajnik, posto tu nemam jajovod) kao neka 3 grcica, ili uboda ili nesto, sto ne znam opisati. I to je to. Od tad sve mirno doli. A u pmsu znam osjetiti ponekad nesto. Mislin svasta moze biti naravno. Otvorena sam za sve opcije, ali usput sam bas opustena nekako lijepo. Jeli to neka naznaka za plusicem ili mi se poslozilo u glavi da nije kraj svijeta ako bude minus ne znam.
Ne mogu reci da ne razmisljam o tome, razmisljam... Sanjala sam sinoc da radim test i vidim prave dvije crte i saljem vama sliku ovdje i pitam sto mislite hahahaha. Skroz realan san. Tocno sto sam napravila u prosloj trudnoci i sto cu i u ovoj. Prvo vama javiti. Pa dalje, u snu su bili blizanci. Curica nije prezivila, a decko se super razvijao. Sad to je kombinacije vjv one ljubine price, i moje i svega, moj mozak slozio cijeli scenarij. Al probudila sam se tako sretna, vesela i opustena. I sigurna... Najvise me taj osjecaj sigurnosti ubija jer sam jednom vec bila sigurna pa dobila m. 

Ja malo oduzila o sebi, al razumijte me. Jedino vama mogu bas bas bas sve da se ne osjecam ko luda malo

----------


## JelenaR

Zene moje..da li se vama ikad desilo da tokom cijelog ciklusa imate bolne grudi.... :Undecided: od proslog ciklusa pa sad i poslije ovih plodnih dana na sekunde zabole pa ko da me jeza kroz njih neka.prode…. :drama:  :drama:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam ti imala jedan, dva takva ciklusa... Nisu bas nesto jako bolile,, ali onako ko u pmsu su bile cijeli ciklus

----------


## JelenaR

> Ja sam ti imala jedan, dva takva ciklusa... Nisu bas nesto jako bolile,, ali onako ko u pmsu su bile cijeli ciklus


O joj vise i mi zene  :Grin: 
Ma mene i zabole bas ono pravo...
A i cijeli ciklus mi je nesto mutan....prvo je kasnio
Pa sam bila u bolovima prva tri dana 
Onda me zeludac rasturio mislila sam ode preko glave :No: 
Pa se sad i neka viroza spopala...jao vise uh uh

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, bas mi lijepo citati tvoj post, osjeti se tocno ta tvoja smirenost. Ne bi ti htjela davati lazne nade, ali ja sam jednom gledala video di je zena rekla otprilike ovako: Osjecala sam nekakvu promjenu. Kao kad u PMSu osjecate da ste nervozni i znate da je od hormona. Tako sam ja osjecala da se neka promjena dogodila, ali ne kao u PMSu negativa, nego pozitivna promjena. 
U tom stilu nesto, kao da je osjetila neko kao djelovanje hormona ali na pozitivan nacin. 
Mozda nam JustMe otvori odbrojavanje bas sa curkom hihi.

Mene glava boli vec skoro dva tjedna vise manje svaki dan. Nekad vise, nekad manje. Ne znam zasto i od cega, pocelo u pms-u prije ove zadnje M. A nikad nemam glavobilje osim dan prije M i eventualno nekad radi vremena. Ovo ako je zbog vremena bas se oduzilo...

----------


## justme409

Vidjeti cemo. Mislim da mi je 8dpo danas.
Iskreno sto god bude dobro bude ako sam ovako sad smirena, ako se i nastavi  :Smile: 
Lijepo je ne zivcirati se hahahahaha

Ako ne bude t odati cu vam svoju tajnu hahahaha. 

Jelena e tako me nikad nije bolilo jako kroz cijeli ciklus. Hmmm 
A i jagodica dali pijes dosta vode svaki dan? Banalno, ali stvarno pomaze

----------


## ljube555

> Zene moje..da li se vama ikad desilo da tokom cijelog ciklusa imate bolne grudi....od proslog ciklusa pa sad i poslije ovih plodnih dana na sekunde zabole pa ko da me jeza kroz njih neka.prode….


Kod mene tako... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

justme ja sam sa prvom curkom sanjala da sam trudna,probudim se ,napravim test a on pozitivan

----------


## JelenaR

> Kod mene tako... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hmm ko zna sta je to...kod mene je sigurno neka prehlada savladala sve dijelove tjela :lool:  :lool:

----------


## Riri92

Justme, naravno da te razumijemo. Baš te lijepo čitati i neka si napisala, odbrojavanja i služe podršci.  :Smile: 

Jagodice mene ti isto glava stalno boli, nekad mi pomogne ako popijem magnezij. Probaj, ne može ti napraviti gore.

----------


## JelenaR

Cure jeste zivee..ima li sta dobroga :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Riri92

> Cure jeste zivee..ima li sta dobroga


Ima, muž mi pere prozore.  :Laughing:  Istina žali se, ali pere hahaha.

----------


## JelenaR

> Ima, muž mi pere prozore.  Istina žali se, ali pere hahaha.


 :Laughing: neka neka..nece mu nista biti...nek se uci malo da vidi kako je :Grin:

----------


## anita83

Moj nezna ni da imamo prozore. Il mozda misli da su samoperuci nezz

----------


## JelenaR

> Moj nezna ni da imamo prozore. Il mozda misli da su samoperuci nezz


 :Nope:  :Unsure:  :drama:  :drama:

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Anita  :lool:  

Moraš ga malo uposliti.

----------


## anita83

Uh da bar....zavidim parovima kod kojih je pola pola sve

----------


## JelenaR

Joj curke neka vas...bas se nasmijA pravo.... :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## JelenaR

> Uh da bar....zavidim parovima kod kojih je pola pola sve


Vjeruj da je i kod mene isto kao i kod tebe....kaze moj zensko je da cisti..musko da zaradiva....jbt ono fakat glupost...al eto kad zeli da radi nek radi ni nezalim se meni bolje :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

> Uh da bar....zavidim parovima kod kojih je pola pola sve


Ja mislim da nigdje nije baš skroz tako. Kod mene ja definitivno napravim više tih glupih kućanskih poslova, ali mi to ne smeta. Zapravo mislim da je ovako i pravedno. Jer ja radim od kuće većinu vremena, freelancer sam. Tu i tamo odradim koji sastanak ako ne mogu sve dogovoriti online putem. Muž mi ima svoju firmu i puno posla jer je velika firma i još raste. I zato kažem da je ovako pravedno. Na šta bi to ličilo da ja odradim kod kuće 2-3 sata, a on odradi tamo 7-8 sati i onda ga ja još dočekam da mi to fino dijelimo na pola.  :lool:  
Sad pere te prozore jer zna da ja ne mogu podnijeti da se nešto ne očisti, a sad ne mogu sa ovom nepokretnom nogom jer je otekla. A i realno njegov pas je izlizao balkonska vrata dokle god je mogao dohvatiti, pa ono..  :lool: 

I da, zašto mislim da je to nemoguće. Zato što znam puno žena koje su tvrdile da je njima sve 50:50 u braku pa kad ih upoznaš malo bolje onda shvatiš da to nije baš tako. Imala sam poznanicu koja je uvijek tvrdila da bi se ona rastala da kod nje nije 50:50 podjela. I onda sam se nekoliko puta igrom slučaja (posao) zatekla u njenoj kući i vidjela kako je to točno pola. Dakle, svako jutro napiše popis kućanskih poslova, svoje crvenom bojom, muževe plavom. Ima nekoliko stupaca, posao, pa opis posla (npr. posao - prašina, opis posla - prašina u sobi, u dnevnom, obriši sa žutom krpom jer zelena je za pod bla bla) i onda je na kraju išao stupac za potpis osobe koja napravi to. 

Mislim, ajd neka ako im to odgovara ali bokte ženo draga dok si napisala popis i ukrasila ga bojama, mogla si to sve i napraviti. Ja bih popizdila da mi netko visi nad glavom svako jutro sa nekim popisima. I znam da bi i MM. Ovako nek on napravi manje od mene, ali nek mu za to što napravi ne moram pisati službenu molbu uz detaljan opis posla. 

Sad sam odužila sa kućanskim poslovima  :Rolling Eyes:  ali htjela sam ti reći da ni kod tih idealnih ne mora biti baš tako idealna situacija.

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro curke..ima li vas...kako ste mi vi danas??
Ja sam nesto lose volje uzas...i probada ne u jajniku bas i stomak mi je napuhan kao da cu svaki sekund dobit :Undecided:   :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

Jelena tako je meni bilo jučer rasturao me trbuh, a M tek prošla. Danas je ok, možda je nešto od hrane krivo sjelo... Pratim trakice čekamo jaču sjenu...

----------


## JelenaR

Meni je danas 17dc...ma da je stomak nego bas gdje imam rez od vm.....ko ce ga vise znat....

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena tako je meni bilo jučer rasturao me trbuh, a M tek prošla. Danas je ok, možda je nešto od hrane krivo sjelo... Pratim trakice čekamo jaču sjenu...


Sretno....drzim fige  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## justme409

Jelenq mislis oziljak? Mene ovaj ciklus od nakon o svako malo ziga jedan od oziljaka. I to bas jako

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelenq mislis oziljak? Mene ovaj ciklus od nakon o svako malo ziga jedan od oziljaka. I to bas jako


Da da...ja i imam samo jedan  :Undecided: 
Izvinjavam se na pogresnom izrazu......neznam vise ni sta pisem  :neznam:   :neznam:   :drama:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, a jel odnese ona poslje tu tablu kod javnog biljeznika da se ovjere ti potpisi? Hahaha, ajme koje kompliciranje. 
Kod nas doma recimo ugl ja povucem, ali kad trebam pomoc i kad trazim dobijem. Ili ako vidi da sam se primila posla na najjace, ili nekad kad radim duplu smjenu zna sam srediti stan. Ugl po tom pitanju sam vrlo zadovoljna.

JustMe, a ne pijem bas vode kolko bi trebala, al to nije nista novo. Jucer nakon dvije tablete, kave i case vode napokon popustila glavobolja.

----------


## Riri92

Hahahaha Jagodice i mogla bi kako je počela. 

I ja sam loše volje jer su me probudili Jehovini svjedoci. Ako je netko ovdje među njima nek se ne uvrijedi, ja samo ne volim da mi se zvoni bez potrebe. Pogotovo kad spavam.  :lool:

----------


## JelenaR

> Hahahaha Jagodice i mogla bi kako je počela. 
> 
> I ja sam loše volje jer su me probudili Jehovini svjedoci. Ako je netko ovdje među njima nek se ne uvrijedi, ja samo ne volim da mi se zvoni bez potrebe. Pogotovo kad spavam.


Blago vama kad mozete spavati...ja ustanem u 6 kao da i imam nekog posla vaznog   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

> Blago vama kad mozete spavati...ja ustanem u 6 kao da i imam nekog posla vaznog


Hahaha ja sam se zadnji put probudila u 6 u 5. mjesecu kad sam se udavala, od nervoze.  :lool:  
Nisam baš nimalo jutarnji tip.. Puno mi je lakše raditi i do 3,4 u noći nego ići spavati ranije pa se ustati rano. U noći bolje radim i više sam koncentrirana. Mislim, naravno da to nekad ne možeš, ustajala sam se normalno u 6,7 i u srednjoj i na faksu. Ali da mi je bilo drago, nije haha.

----------


## JelenaR

> Hahaha ja sam se zadnji put probudila u 6 u 5. mjesecu kad sam se udavala, od nervoze.  
> Nisam baš nimalo jutarnji tip.. Puno mi je lakše raditi i do 3,4 u noći nego ići spavati ranije pa se ustati rano. U noći bolje radim i više sam koncentrirana. Mislim, naravno da to nekad ne možeš, ustajala sam se normalno u 6,7 i u srednjoj i na faksu. Ali da mi je bilo drago, nije haha.


Hahaha...stas...spavaj kad ti je Bog dao....norat cu se i ja naucit spavat malo duze :Laughing:

----------


## JelenaR

[IMG]IMG-20190913-WA0002[/IMG] ja neznam kako sliku da vam postavim...da vidite moju razonodu..i utjehicu

----------


## Riri92

> [IMG]IMG-20190913-WA0002[/IMG] ja neznam kako sliku da vam postavim


Ne smiješ stavljati sliku tu, ali možeš staviti recimo ovdje https://imgbb.com/ pa nam staviti link.

----------


## JelenaR

https://ibb.co/M6BLPMT
Hvala riri.....

----------


## Riri92

> https://ibb.co/M6BLPMT
> Hvala riri.....


Suuunce malo  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## JelenaR

> Suuunce malo


To sam dobila od muza za rodendan...kaze da se malo zabavim oko neceg da zaboravim malo na te spontane i vm.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 13.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~38.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Andydea123

cao cure!
kako ste? gdje nam je Anđeo? odustala ili? 
Riri,e nasmijala si me sa prozorima,a Jelena,tvoj pas je preeeesladaaak! ja imam psa,papigu,ribice i macku hehehe.

----------


## justme409

Slatkis, beba mala.

Kad smo oko poslova u kuci. Moj ima sudje prati, to mrzim, ja sve ostalo u kuci. Plus on kuha cesce jer ja i ti mrzim hahahaaha

Ja se danas osjecam malo bolesno. Kao da mi je kamen u grlu, al nije mi mucno. Neki glupi pritisak u glavi i umorna sam. Petak je pa nije ni cudo. Sutra uj pokusam mozda test. Jos se mislim. Razmisljala sam i danas al mi se nije dalo. Mozda tako i sutra preskocim.

----------


## mašnica

*justme* daj pozitivno rađe napiši osjećam se trudno  :Saint:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, ak se krenes osjcati ko da ces dobiti temp, zahtjevam test!  :Grin: 

Jelena ajme!! Kak se zove? Kolko je star? Jel decko! 

Andydea, ti ih imas taman da se svi u krug ganjaju hahaha.
Mi imamo peseka (curku) i macu (curku). Jos ak jednog lijepog dana rodim curicu hahaha

----------


## Viki88

riri ta tvoja je luda ko siba, ma ja sve radim po kuci ,muz radi fizicki i to zna otici u 7 i doci u 19,20h tako da.. a i ja sam tip koji voli sve sama odraditi .
joj danas je bas pre pre tezak dan, toliko sam kao da me vlak pregazio, jedva drzim oci otvorene..a zivci me peru na najjace

----------


## JelenaR

> cao cure!
> kako ste? gdje nam je Anđeo? odustala ili? 
> Riri,e nasmijala si me sa prozorima,a Jelena,tvoj pas je preeeesladaaak! ja imam psa,papigu,ribice i macku hehehe.


Imam i ja papige..tigrice 2,a maca ima oko kuce na izvoz :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

> JustMe, ak se krenes osjcati ko da ces dobiti temp, zahtjevam test! 
> 
> Jelena ajme!! Kak se zove? Kolko je star? Jel decko! 
> 
> Andydea, ti ih imas taman da se svi u krug ganjaju hahaha.
> Mi imamo peseka (curku) i macu (curku). Jos ak jednog lijepog dana rodim curicu hahaha


Zove se Maša...ima 2.5mjeseca.....curka je....moja mezimica :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## justme409

To je koker, jel tako? Mi smo u obitelji imali jednu s kojom sam ja odrasla. Mislim da sam dosta dugo mislila da sam pas. Ali se ona i brinula o meni.
Ja imam 2 decka, i m. Imala sam curicu, koju smo nasli negdje u nigdjezemskoj doslovno, izglednjelu. Ugl bolesna bila, super se oporavila, udebljala i jedno jutro mi izleti iz stana i tragedija. Tako da smo opet ostali samo nas 4. I ja jedina cura u tom coporu. Cekam svoju curku opet. Ova se igra s bebicama iz proslih trudnica.

----------


## JelenaR

> To je koker, jel tako? Mi smo u obitelji imali jednu s kojom sam ja odrasla. Mislim da sam dosta dugo mislila da sam pas. Ali se ona i brinula o meni.
> Ja imam 2 decka, i m. Imala sam curicu, koju smo nasli negdje u nigdjezemskoj doslovno, izglednjelu. Ugl bolesna bila, super se oporavila, udebljala i jedno jutro mi izleti iz stana i tragedija. Tako da smo opet ostali samo nas 4. I ja jedina cura u tom coporu. Cekam svoju curku opet. Ova se igra s bebicama iz proslih trudnica.


Znam kako ti je...da koker je...ja  sam ti isto imala nekog peseka muzjaka..muz ga nasao u sumi...i donio.....joj kako ke on bio sladak mali ....Medo smo ga zvali..ja nisam vidjela pametnijeg psa bila...nazalost ove god mi je uginuo....neznam sta mu je bilo...tako.je dosla Maša....da nas malo oraspolozi...a draga moja doci ce i to ako bog da...jos malo strpljenja...bit ce

----------


## Riri92

Ja nisam nikad imala nikakve ptice, jer onako.. Nije da ih se bojim ali nije mi ugodno kad me gledaju.  :Grin:  

Kod svojih sam imala, tj. još imam psa, par mačaka (vrhunac mi je bio 11) i zeca. Ovdje imam psa, njega je muž imao prije braka i imam kornjaču. Želja mi je imati iguanu ali nemam mjesta.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo citam sad i moram napisati.
Mi smo imali malu cupavu curicu, obozavali smo ju nenormalno. Jednog dana je izletila iz haustora, i ja za njom. I uspjela ju dozvati, i krenule smo nazad i ispred samog haustora se okrenula i zatrcala odjednom na cestu i pod kotace kamiona koji je naletio. (Inace dosta mirna kvartovska cesta). Najgori dogadaj u mom zivotu. Kremirana je i ima svoje mjesto u sobi i zauvijek u srcu. Evo i tipkam sad i samo krenu suze... 26.1.  ce biti dvije godine da nije s nama. Nije prozivila nista, ni dvije godine. Nadam se jednog dana shvatiti sto i zasto ju je odvuklo iz cista mira na cestu. 
Mogu samo biti zahvalna da taj dan nisam bila sama doma jer zivimo u istoj zgradi sa svekrvom i sogorima, i moja mama bila tamo. Oni su nas obje makli s ceste u stan... Ah, zivot... Mozda se jednom i sretnemo opet da joj jos jednom bacim stap...

----------


## JelenaR

> Evo citam sad i moram napisati.
> Mi smo imali malu cupavu curicu, obozavali smo ju nenormalno. Jednog dana je izletila iz haustora, i ja za njom. I uspjela ju dozvati, i krenule smo nazad i ispred samog haustora se okrenula i zatrcala odjednom na cestu i pod kotace kamiona koji je naletio. (Inace dosta mirna kvartovska cesta). Najgori dogadaj u mom zivotu. Kremirana je i ima svoje mjesto u sobi i zauvijek u srcu. Evo i tipkam sad i samo krenu suze... 26.1.  ce biti dvije godine da nije s nama. Nije prozivila nista, ni dvije godine. Nadam se jednog dana shvatiti sto i zasto ju je odvuklo iz cista mira na cestu. 
> Mogu samo biti zahvalna da taj dan nisam bila sama doma jer zivimo u istoj zgradi sa svekrvom i sogorima, i moja mama bila tamo. Oni su nas obje makli s ceste u stan... Ah, zivot... Mozda se jednom i sretnemo opet da joj jos jednom bacim stap...


 :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/LrrmK77  dal vi vidite sta tu gdje oznacena ta zelena crtica ispod...???

Ja i vidim i ne vidim..[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vidi se sjena da!!!
Jel to tvoj?!!

----------


## ljube555

> Vidi se sjena da!!!
> Jel to tvoj?!!


Da

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Jagodica tocno slicno kao i meni. I meni je srecom mama bila tu inace ne znam kako bi. 

Ljube sreeeeetno!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Ljube! Kad ponavljas? Drzim fige da je to to, ja vjerujem da je jer se stvarno vidi

----------


## JelenaR

Ljube drzimo ti fige da to bude to.... :fige:   :fige: 
Bas mi.je drago da ima vec plusica joj....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Jagodica tocno slicno kao i meni. I meni je srecom mama bila tu inace ne znam kako bi. 
> 
> Ljube sreeeeetno!


Bas mi je zao JustMe.

----------


## justme409

Necemo pesimisticno  :Smile:  dobro sam ja, nadam se i ti jagodica. Sad idemo dalje, sto cemo  :Smile: 
I cekamo ljubin novi testic. Ja sam radila na bagovor jedan, bijel ko snijeg. Nikad bijelji nije bio.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tebi je negdje cca 9dpo? A cuj obzirom da nisi s prvim jutarnjim jos je malo rano.
Ljube, koji je to test? Kinez ili? Koji si dpo?

----------


## ljube555

> Tebi je negdje cca 9dpo? A cuj obzirom da nisi s prvim jutarnjim jos je malo rano.
> Ljube, koji je to test? Kinez ili? Koji si dpo?


Valjda da kinez preko njuskalo kupljen i lh trakice i testovi... a neznam ni sama koji dno..
 Posto M tek iduci tjedan bi trebala doci... ako racunam po rjecima gin.da je O bi trebala biti 13i 14dc mozda 15ali vise bilo kao 14dc a ako gledam po lh piku koji bio 15 i 16dc a 14dc nisam ni radila pa sada neznam nista... nisam imala jedan folikul nego tri a sada koji kako pukao to je pitanje.... 

I zato ne nadam se ni cemu uopce... a crticu ja i vidim kao naznaku i ne vidim ni sama neznam... mozda ja sve to tako zamislila ili gubim razum vise...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma ja cu jos viditi za par dana. Ako ne bude sad bit ce u 12 mj. Malo cu si pripomoci folikulom. Taj mj.
I zab sam napomenuti da u mom snu termin bebacha je bio u 9tom mj, kao i ja kao... Tako da, taman 12ti mj ostanem trudna kad bi mi opet trebala biti o na pravoj strani. 

A ljube... Za 2 dana ce sve biti jasno hahah. Ja mislim da je to nesto

----------


## justme409

Plus sretna sam sto ovaj mj imam 2 ovulacije sto znaci da cu jos imati sansu u 10tom i 12 mj ❤️

----------


## mašnica

Ajmooo sretnooo i pozitivno! Vidi se lagano da da...ponoviti...

----------


## Riri92

Ajme baš tužne priče.  :Sad:  

Ljube sretno!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 14.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~39.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Ljube,sretno! drzim fige na najjace!  :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutroooo!
Cekamo potvrdu testa.

JustMe svidaju mi se tvoji prorocanski snovi, i jos vise mirna glava. Nego...kad opet piskis?  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

> Jutroooo!
> Cekamo potvrdu testa.
> 
> JustMe svidaju mi se tvoji prorocanski snovi, i jos vise mirna glava. Nego...kad opet piskis?


Jutro jagodice.....kako si danas

----------


## justme409

Ja cu pon vjv cekati. Bas se mislim.

Ma na svojoj kozi, sam osjetila da se primilo tocno onaj mj kad sam "odustala". Kad se 
nisam zamarala, brojala, pratila i sve sto radimo jeli. Nisam sigurna ni jeli o bila pokrivena, ili samo nesto oko nje  ali ne svaki drugi put, i te stvari, nego onako, 1, 2 puta pokrili i primilo se.

Tako da opustenost zapravo samo dobro utjece na to sve, pa zasto ne.

----------


## ljube555

Ja cu pon.cekati da ponovim test... ali cure drage ja vas bas ne osjecam se nekako poz.nego neg.

Mozda me u glavi vec kaos i gubim razum vise dal bude ili ne bude... 



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme zeno svaka cast na karakteru ja bi ujutro cekala pred ljekarnom da se otvori hahaha.
Zasto negativno ljube? Ak ces cekati Pon moj savjet da si kupis Gravignost.

Jelena, dobro sam, hvala. Evo odradim danas jutarnju pa sam sutra doma. Tako da vec sad jedva cekam 15h

----------


## anita83

> Ja cu pon.cekati da ponovim test... ali cure drage ja vas bas ne osjecam se nekako poz.nego neg.
> 
> Mozda me u glavi vec kaos i gubim razum vise dal bude ili ne bude... 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Negativno se osjecas a mislis da je crta na testu a na temi si jer zelis ostat T
Nekuzim....

----------


## ljube555

> Negativno se osjecas a mislis da je crta na testu a na temi si jer zelis ostat T
> Nekuzim....


Zato kooliko god da budem poz.uvijek razocaram se... i onda jos teze... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A Ljube svima nam je tako. Moras naci neki nacin da se pomiris sa situacijom. Tj da prihvatis situaciju takvu kakva je. Rjesenja uvijek postoje pitanje je samo kolko daleko je osoba spremna ici. A da ne spominjem da ovaj test moze samo znaciti da si ti svoje rjesenje nasla. 
Jer ako nastavis u tom tonu, cak i ako si trudna citavu trudnocu ces provesti u strahu i negativi. A to utjece i na mamu i na bebu. Odnosno na samu trudnocu. 
Da je ikome od nas lak i pozitivan put ne bi bile ovdje. Ja drzim fige da ti sljedeci test potvrdi trudnocu, pa da se uvjeris da sami sebi stvorimo i negativu i pozitivu. Nemoj da ti kasnije bude zao jer se nisi veselila i uzivala.  

Anita, kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

> Negativno se osjecas a mislis da je crta na testu a na temi si jer zelis ostat T
> Nekuzim....


Ja ne mislim da je crta ...

Ja nju i vidim i ne vidim...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme zeno svaka cast na karakteru ja bi ujutro cekala pred ljekarnom da se otvori hahaha.
> Zasto negativno ljube? Ak ces cekati Pon moj savjet da si kupis Gravignost.
> 
> Jelena, dobro sam, hvala. Evo odradim danas jutarnju pa sam sutra doma. Tako da vec sad jedva cekam 15h


Imam  najosjetljivi od 10

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> A Ljube svima nam je tako. Moras naci neki nacin da se pomiris sa situacijom. Tj da prihvatis situaciju takvu kakva je. Rjesenja uvijek postoje pitanje je samo kolko daleko je osoba spremna ici. A da ne spominjem da ovaj test moze samo znaciti da si ti svoje rjesenje nasla. 
> Jer ako nastavis u tom tonu, cak i ako si trudna citavu trudnocu ces provesti u strahu i negativi. A to utjece i na mamu i na bebu. Odnosno na samu trudnocu. 
> Da je ikome od nas lak i pozitivan put ne bi bile ovdje. Ja drzim fige da ti sljedeci test potvrdi trudnocu, pa da se uvjeris da sami sebi stvorimo i negativu i pozitivu. Nemoj da ti kasnije bude zao jer se nisi veselila i uzivala.  
> 
> Anita, kaj ima kod tebe?


Hvala draga od srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemas kaj misliti, vidimo ju mi za tebe hahaha! Samo cekamo potvrdu. Izgleda da vama upali to pokrivanje par dana prije O. Vec ti je to donjelo rezultate, moguce da je i ovaj put. Moj savjet ti je ako u Pon planiras pisnuti da se sad za vikend necemu drugom posvetis i skrenes misli. Zabavi se necime.

Di je ostatak ekipice? Simptomasice, da cujemo! Di kaj pika, kaj boli, kaj je naduto?  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Andydea ja cekam i tvoje simptome.

----------


## EmaG.

> Zato kooliko god da budem poz.uvijek razocaram se... i onda jos teze... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, normalno je da se bojiš, ali užasno je bitno za tvoju psihu šta si govoriš, a ti si govoriš jako pesimistične stvari i naravno da onda vidiš samo negativno. 
Jagodica ti je dobro rekla - da je ikome put bio lak i pozitivan, ne bi se našle na ovoj temi. Ja sam evo od danas u 31. tjednu i vjeruj mi ne prođu 2 dana da ne pomislim šta ako sad prestane rasti? Sad bi već morala imati pravi porod, kako bi to izgledalo? Kako pokušati poslije tako nečega, kako bi opet prošla bezbrižno kroz tih prvih 30 tjedana, šta sad s ovim svim stvarima koje sam počela kupovati i skupljati u sobi? Evo nije prošla ni jedna kupovina ičega do sad da nisam to pomislila. Di ću s tim ako se sad sve prekine? A 31. mi je tjedan i sve ide super, ali strah je uvijek tu. Ali nikad do sad, evo nikome osim sada i ovdje vama nisam to napisala ili rekla na glas jer uopće ne želim tu negativnost zamišljati. Ako se sad sranje dogodi, razmišljat ću onda o njemu, ne prije. 

Tako da probaj i radi sebe, ali i radi svih ovdje koji se stvarno pokušavaju držati i misliti pozitivno (i svaka vam čast na tome, uz SVE što ste prošle), ako ne prestati misliti negativno, barem prestani govotiti si negativnosti pa će ti biti lakše stišati taj glas u glavi. 

 :Heart:

----------


## anita83

Tako je i drugima ovdje treba pozitiva na listi

E a cure ja sam onda mozda pogrjesila. Ovdje se nalaze samo cure koje imaju problema sa zacecem il? Ako da onda ja netrebam bit tu  :Sad:  
Jagodicabobica ma nist....bila mi o ja mislim 12 dc al nebi rekla da ce ista bit jer je muzic na jedan jedini odnos u plodnim danima izvadio cim je poceo jer kao ovaj mj nije jos spreman

----------


## justme409

Ne ne anita. Ne samo s problemom sa zacecem. Samo smo takve tu malo duze hahahahaah.
Svi koji odbrojavaju do bebacha su ovdje dobro dosli. Kad vidis srceko na uvz otvaras odbrojavanje sa tvojim imenom, a oni koji jos nisu cekaju jos malo.

----------


## anita83

Aha kuzim  :Smile:  
Mislila sam kad govorite da je lako nebi bile tu i tako pa sam krivo skuzila

----------


## justme409

Ma jer je vecina nas koji ovdje pisemo tu vec neko vrijeme, pa jeli. Nije nam se nikome dogodilo iz prve, druge i sl.
I ja se smatram da nemam problema sa zacecem, samo jos nije doslo vrijeme.

----------


## ljube555

> Ma jer je vecina nas koji ovdje pisemo tu vec neko vrijeme, pa jeli. Nije nam se nikome dogodilo iz prve, druge i sl.
> I ja se smatram da nemam problema sa zacecem, samo jos nije doslo vrijeme.


[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

EmaG, ma da, svima nam prode glavom. I meni svasta prode glavom nekad, tipa sta ako nakon tolko truda ne iznesen trudnocu. Ali brzo si skrenem misli jer me sve strah da si ne privucem negativu.
A tebi i da se ne daj Boze sad nesto krene odvijati, ti sad imas velike sanse roditi zdravu bebu. Ima puno palcica koji su se rodili u 28, 26 pa CAK i u 24tt da su danas zivi i zdravi. Tako da sto se toga tice rekla bih da se sad vec stvarno mozes opustiti!

Anita, ti to muzas pokusavas uhvatiti na prepad? Hahaha

----------


## justme409

Ema g. Zato cu ja napraviti neku temu bez strahova m,, samo pozitivne i smjesne situacije iz trudnoce. Bas zato da samo o tome razmisljamo

----------


## Riri92

I meni isto često prođu neke 'što ako' misli kroz glavu, ali trudim se odmah skrenuti na nešto drugo jer kako to već ide - jedna negativna misao, pa se na nju veže druga pa treća, i onda se okreneš i shvatiš da zadnjih sat vremena samo misliš 'što ako', a to nešto se vrlo vjerojatno neće dogoditi. Kad krenem u negativu onda većinom odem u neki online shop pa si kupim nešto. Probajte, pomaže.  :lool:  Dok si izaberem što želim više se ni ne sjećam o čemu sam razmišljala.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Hahahahaahha ja bi bankrotirala i imala punu kucu stvari hahahahahahaha

Al dobra caka

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam tako napuknuta uzas... grcevi prisutni celi dan... prsa i osjecam i ne osjecam.. iscjedak trenutno jace nego jucer... temp.ujutro 37.3 i malo prije mjerila isto takva

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Hallo zene ima li vas....kuc kuc....kako ste provele dan...jel ima sto god dobroga??? :peace:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena, ima svasta novo, odi na proslu stranicu ak nisi vidla. Ak jesi sori, sad ak odem provjeriti zbrisat ce mi napisano.

Riri, ja nemam cak nikakav racun otvoren inace bi istamanila ebay, i to vjerojatno sve za ljubimce.

Ja dosla doma, pojela, malo odmorila pa otisli muz ja i pesica do Samobora malo prosetati, poslje kava i kolac i eto me doma u krevetu vec.

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena, ima svasta novo, odi na proslu stranicu ak nisi vidla. Ak jesi sori, sad ak odem provjeriti zbrisat ce mi napisano.
> 
> Riri, ja nemam cak nikakav racun otvoren inace bi istamanila ebay, i to vjerojatno sve za ljubimce.
> 
> Ja dosla doma, pojela, malo odmorila pa otisli muz ja i pesica do Samobora malo prosetati, poslje kava i kolac i eto me doma u krevetu vec.


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :drama: 
Da vidjela sam....drago mi je za ljubu..nadam se da bude jos bolji plusic.....drzim joj fige

----------


## justme409

Meni (.) (.) iste cijelo vrijeme. Ne splasnjavaju za sad. Ali nema ni nikakvih osjecaja dole. Skroz mirno... Cak me sad malo i cudi taj mir dole...

----------


## Viki88

> Meni (.) (.) iste cijelo vrijeme. Ne splasnjavaju za sad. Ali nema ni nikakvih osjecaja dole. Skroz mirno... Cak me sad malo i cudi taj mir dole...


kada bi trebala dobiti?

----------


## justme409

U utorak/srijedu. Al, su ovakve od ovulacije hahahaha
Pa me malo cudi kako tako dugo mogu.

----------


## justme409

Ma da vam iskreno kazen, ja sam otkrila djin od maline.... I sad cekam da dobijem da mogu popiti si.... Hahahaha

----------


## JelenaR

Hahah dobra si...i meni su (.)(.)isto tako jos od prosle m.....nikad prestat....ja i m smo nasli si koktele u kauflandu....to nam.je extra

----------


## mašnica

Cure da li vam se cini da je ova zadnja lh trakica malo jaca crtica? https://ibb.co/GxsbtfP

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice hahaha ma ja sam ti onako malo rastrošna.  :Embarassed:  Iako sam sad čak malo i smanjila svoju ovisnost o šopingu, prije sam bila užasna. Koliko robe i cipela i svega toga imam što je još sa etiketom, niti sam ikad nosila niti se sjećam kad je kupljeno. Moram jedan dan odvojiti da to sve spremim na stranu i dam u neku udrugu ili nešto.. A svoju glavu srediti da bude pametnija. 

Justme  :lool:  Što je je, fin je. 

Mašnice jača ti je 100%. Baš se vidi.  :Smile:  

Nama bili prijatelji na večeri pa smo kartali, gledali film.. Polako otkrivam mirne oblike zabave.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Riri nama taj oblik zabave podrazumjeva bocu tog djina, ako ne i bocu ipo... I sad, stoji lipo u frizideru ohladjena, a ja cekam.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, i nedostatak simptoma je simptom haha!

Masnice, je tamnija je, i mogu ti reci da moje isto tak izglesaju. Jucerasnja pinku tamnija. Vidimo se u predradaoni  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

Idemo u akciju Jagodice! :Grin: 

Gdje je jos predradjaona...hihi ni plusa jos nema

----------


## ljube555

> Cure da li vam se cini da je ova zadnja lh trakica malo jaca crtica? https://ibb.co/GxsbtfP


Da draga, tamni lagano... sretno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 15.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~40.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## Riri92

> Riri nama taj oblik zabave podrazumjeva bocu tog djina, ako ne i bocu ipo... I sad, stoji lipo u frizideru ohladjena, a ja cekam.


Hahaha moji su pili sinoć vino ali nisu mi se ponapijali. I bolje im je jer bi ih ubila. UBILA.  :lool:  

Ja sam popila pola čaše i mogu vam reći da mi sinoć uopće nije padao tlak. Vjerujem da je to malo vina pomoglo. Ali ne planiram time dizati tlak naravno, samo je bilo zanimljivo za proučiti haha.

----------


## justme409

Pa gle, uvik govore za crno vino i vino od kupine da je dobro za krv. Tako da.... Ne znam koliko može štetiti to u 1dl. Ali dobro, nećemo provjeravati

----------


## Riri92

> Pa gle, uvik govore za crno vino i vino od kupine da je dobro za krv. Tako da.... Ne znam koliko može štetiti to u 1dl. Ali dobro, nećemo provjeravati


Da, u biti sam i čitala da su sva istraživanja koja su dokazala štetan utjecaj alkohola na bebu bila napravljena na trudnicama alkoholičarkama, a da za ove manje količine nema dokaza. Iako baš što kažeš nećemo provjeravati haha, ovo mi je bilo sad i tko zna kad opet. 

Kako ste cure? 
Danas neko zatišje ovdje haha nedjelja pa valjda svi pobjegli nekud.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam bome otisla na kupanje. Hladno more malo al bas pasalo. I da, izgorila sam 15.9. Hahahaaha

Simptomi, oliti ovo sto imam ovaj pms, jos uvik isto. Prsa jutros u 3 ure prije spavanja buknula ko luda i bolila, tako i jutros kad sam se probudila. Onda se malo smire. I taj bijeli iscjedak. Al realno njega imam svaki pms valjda. Samo je sad malo vise mozda voden. A mozds i ja umisljam. Danas sam cak malo i osjetila opet nesto dolje, malo na desno, na istom mjesto ko i prije par dana. Al ne znam ni sto ni di tocno hahaahha.

----------


## Riri92

Sutra ponavljaš test?  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Mislim da cu se morati strpiti do utorka. Tj mislim da bi to bilo pametnije. Da ne moram gledati pod kutevima i sl.... Al viditi cemo hocu biti jaka dovoljno.

----------


## ljube555

Ja mozda isto cu u utorak najvjerojatno cak... u utorak po kalendaru dan za M a po lh piku u cetvrtak... pa bi pocekala ipak utorak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

:Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## ljube555

anđeo26012013 , gdje si ti???? Kam si nama nestala[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, ne moze! Sutra ocemo test hahaha!

Mi danas setali po Zumberku, pa otisli do Krasograda po povratku, najeli se i tako. Lijepa Nedjelja. Lh je sad vec dobro potamnila znaci sutra bi mogo peak. Ovaj ciklus smo rekli pokrivati prije peaka dane, jer do sad smo ugl intenzivnije taj dan dva kad je peak. Pa da probamo. 

Sad smo isli do McDoalsda na kavu i kolac i sad mi muka malo. Mozda zato kaj se O blizi. 

JustMe, drzim fige na najjace. Pa kud si sad uspjela izgoriti zeno hahaha.

Riri, ti i mus se slikajte onak s natpisom (ti) jedem za dvoje (on) pijem za dvoje  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

Ajde onda držimo fige objema za utorak ako izdržite.  :Smile: 

Jagodice baš lijepo  :Heart:  A vezano za natpise hahahaha i mogli bi, taman i jeste tako.  :lool:  

Nego, vezano za trudničku smotanost.. Pišem ovaj post i krivo stisnila slovo i idem ga obrisati. Stisnem za brisanje, napiše se +. Opet stisnem i opet +. I ja nagazila na tu tipku i stalno se je*eni plusevi pišu.. Ja se okrenila mužu onako histerično i vičem: Vidiiiii, štaa mi je sa laptopooooom?? I kaže on meni: Pa zašto udaraš taj plus?
I ja onda skontam da ne držim Delete nego + pored njega.  :Embarassed:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, evo i mene iznenadilo. Ne da me speklo nego me sprzilo. Crvena ko paprika CIJELA!

Riri hahahahaaha ocemo jos

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj Riri koji si ti show hahaha, zivio trudnicki mozak! 

JustMe, kupi si u ljekarni aloe veru. Po ovim drogerijama i ducanima ugl imaju kreme SA aloe verom ali u ljekarni ima bas cista. Mom muzu pomogla ljetos. Jos sam ju fino u frizideru drzala.

----------


## Riri92

Ja se nadam da će mi kraj prvog tromjesečja odnijeti sa sobom i tu glupavost.  :lool:  

Je, aloe vera je super. Ja sam se ovo cijelo ljeto mazala samo sa Afroditinom marmeladom i uopće nisam izgorila, niti malo.. A jako sam potamnila. Toliko da mi je minimalno petero ljudi otpjevalo refren Bele ciganke kad su me vidjeli.  :lool:  Tako da eto ako želite potamniti dok još ima sunca, probajte.

----------


## justme409

Je aloe vera jensuper. Potrosila ju i nisam se ni sitila ici pitat u apoteku tako da hvala!!!! Trazila sam ju 100 god po dućanima.
Sad koristim pantenol iz, kauflanda. Odličan m ise isto pokazao. Smiri to crvenilo kroz koji dan i ne ogulim se

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 16.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~41.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Evo da se malo i ja javim...Ovaj ciklus je malo duži. Ovulacija je bila 14. ili 15. 09. Pokriveni su svi dani. Dan kad je trakica počela tamnit, pa dan kad je ovulacijska sluz bila najobilnija, pa dan nakon jer je možda baš tad ovulacija i dan nakon jer eto da se utvrdi gradivo. Zaključno pet dana svakodnevno. Sad me sve boli  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Himalaya, imas pet u zalaganje haha. Ajde neka urodi plodom! 

JustMe, da da u ljekarnama treba biti. Nadam se da te ne pece jako.

Jel pada danas kakav testic? (Upravo sam napisala testis umj testic...)

----------


## mašnica

Ajme *Himalaya* zakon si! Tako treba hehe nek je sa srećom sad odmori i onda iščekivanje...

----------


## justme409

Svaka cast himalaya. I njemu cestitamo.treba to moci hahahhah

Ja cu viditi kad dodjem kuci s posla. Postala sam jutros nestrpljiva malo vise pa....

----------


## mašnica

*justme* a profilna...woow...jesi to ti?   :Smile:  plesala? Ja jesam, najbolja sktivnost ikad!

Javiii naaam!!!! pišš pišš

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe vibraaaam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Himalaya, mi smo jednom 12 dana zaredom pokrivali. Ak mi tad cuca nije otpala nebu nikad  :Laughing: 

Sad mi muz prica da mi nije htio nis govoriti ali da vec danima parkira pored autiju s naljepnicom "beba u autu". I da je danas radio kod dvije zene koje se zovu Mia (tak bi nam se zvala curica)! On inace nije tip za te znakove i to al eto. A jucer u Krasograd kad smo dosli su bile krstitke!

----------


## justme409

Masnica, nisam ovo ja sa slike ali bavim se i time da.

Evo sam popiskila i negativan. Viditi cemo sto ce biti. Sutra po aplikaciji treba doci, ali mislim da mi je danas 12 dpo, pa da tek u sridu.
Opstipacija me uhvatila, sto je moj netipicni znak pmsa, prsa jos uvijek otecena, i kad su u grudnjaku bole cak i dok setam. Al to malo bude, malo ne bude i tako kroz dan. I bijeli gusto vodeni iscjedak, ne bas previše. Nije mi to bas tipicni pms.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj nadam se da je prerano jos i da ces se kroz par dana razveseliti! 

Ljube, ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

> Joj nadam se da je prerano jos i da ces se kroz par dana razveseliti! 
> 
> Ljube, ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?


Neznam... nisam nista jos radila ponovo...

Grcevi prisutni i to dosta , pritisak na mjehur, osjecam dosta jajnike , imam osjecaj da stalno nesto curi ...trtica pocela danas boliti.. jos sam napuhnuta i jos pri odnosu uhvatio me grc u sredini ispod pupka i danas osjecam isto tamo neko pikanje..temp.jutarnja 37.4 a jucer bila 37.1

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha mi smo tako puno dana zaredom imali kad smo se tek upoznali i onda opet kad sam se doselila kod njega. I zadnja 2 dana ne znam što je meni, valjda hormoni. Jučer dvaput i jutros jednom. Mogla bih sad opet ali otišao mi čovjek na put.  :lool:  

Prije nego što je otišao rastavio mi je sve što je mogao u tuš kabini da se ne mogu tamo tuširati da se opet ne razbijem.  :Laughing:  S kojom kontrolom ja živim ajme meni haha. 

I ja sam se bavila plesom i jedna od najtežih odluka ikad mi je bila prestati. 

Jagodice diiivnii znakovi  :Heart:  Justme ja se isto nadam da je prerano, a i nije vjerojatno prvo jutarnje.. Ljube sretno!

----------


## justme409

Neka neka, neka on pazi na vas sada.

Ja cu viditi. Imam jos par dana cekati. Ovo su onu testovi s neta, HCG se samo zovu. Mislim da je njima osjetljivost 10.

----------


## anita83

Hehe nedaj Boze da pada testis sve bi odmah mogle kuci s ove teme! 
Jusme dobro ti kazu rano je to. Probaj za dva il tri dana opet. Ja aam za to da se testovi rade kad m vec kasni to je najsigurnije i najbolje
Ljube kad ces ti radit test? 
Riri a predbracna cistoca?  :Razz:  muz ti je super brine se 
Jagodicabobica Mia je bas super ime :D

----------


## Riri92

Ma je, predbračna čistoća.. U kojem bih onda problemu bila da mi se nije svidio dolje, a već potpisala. Čist račun, duga ljubav.  :alexis:

----------


## justme409

Sad sam potrosila zadnji test kuci, para jos nemam, tako da moram biti mirna i cekati.

A riri hahahahaahahahahahahaahahahaha

----------


## anita83

Riri luda ko siba!  :Laughing:  mi smo cekali jer smo katolici oboje pa namje to bilo normalno. To bi iskreno htjela naucit i moju djecu. Taj osjecaj prve bracne noci i prvog odnosa mi je nesto sto nebi mjenjala za nista!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Hehe nedaj Boze da pada testis sve bi odmah mogle kuci s ove teme!


Hahahahaahahha, bas!

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/VWz5s3Q 
Ovo od Justme testic... ja vidim sjenu dajte vidite i vi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

Ja ne....al ja nisam ni na tvom vidila a svi jesu pa mi je mozda los ekran nezz

----------


## Viki88

ja ne vidim nista  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Ni ja :/ Ali kao što rekoh jutros, možda je to još rano. Justme, sama kažeš da ti pms nije uobičajen, najbolje onda da pričekaš još koji dan pa ponoviš.  :Smile:  A možda i ti Kinezi neće pokazati tako rano, to je već xy cura spominjalo.

----------


## mašnica

Niti ja...ma rano je možda ipak

----------


## mašnica

Meni jučer popodne i danas od podne u ustima sve nešto čudno, diže mi se želudac nisam ni gladna valjda me neće neka viroza...na povraćanje mi ide

----------


## JelenaR

I ja mislim da ti je jos rano...bolje da sacekas jos koji dan...meni ti kinezi iskreno nisu bas uvjerljivi....al od srca ti drzim fige....da bude plus kao kuca....

----------


## JelenaR

> Meni jučer popodne i danas od podne u ustima sve nešto čudno, diže mi se želudac nisam ni gladna valjda me neće neka viroza...na povraćanje mi ide


Masnice...nedaj se....popij malo sode i vode pomjesaj....pomoci ce ti za zeludac...tako je meni neki dan bilo...samo je mene zeludac bas bolio mislila sam ode preko glave... :drama:   :drama:

----------


## justme409

Ma moram sad strpiti se do srijede... Hahaha

Ne znam vise imam li tu intuiciju ili samo jako veliku zelju. 

Di je andydea. I ona je imala neke sumnjive simptome

----------


## JelenaR

Curkeeee.....ste zive????sta se kod vas dogada......

----------


## ljube555

> Curkeeee.....ste zive????sta se kod vas dogada......


Kod meni nista....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Kod meni nista....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Polako ljube.....bice bice
..ako bog da....samo pozitivno ljubeeee :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Polako ljube.....bice bice
> ..ako bog da....samo pozitivno ljubeeee


Jesam jesam...vidit cemo kroz para dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Jesam jesam...vidit cemo kroz para dana
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Drzim veeeeeeeeelike fige...dat ce bog dragi vidjeces

----------


## ljube555

> Drzim veeeeeeeeelike fige...dat ce bog dragi vidjeces


Hvala... nadam se i vjerujem

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

Ja dns rekla djeci da bi htjeli imat bebu mama i tata i sta oni misle
Jao kako su se naljutili  :Sad:

----------


## justme409

Anita, i ja sam svaki put se naljutila... Samo ih pripremi polako...

----------


## Riri92

Justme  :lool:  

Ja mislim da djeca uopće nemaju pravo glasa u takvim odlukama. #budućanemajka  :lool:  
Svoju djecu ne bih ni pitala. Nismo pitali ni T. što misli, samo smo joj rekli nekidan da će dobiti brata ili sestru. Iako sad kad razmišljam, možda bih i ja bila ljuta da su me mama i tata obavijestili da će doći još netko nakon mog brata. Ali ne mogu uopće zamisliti, jer najmlađe 'dijete' kod nas u obitelji, odnosno moj brat ima skoro 21 godinu. 

Iako da.. Sjećam se svoje prijateljice kad je saznala da će dobiti brata, nije htjela pričati sa svojima. Tad je bila dobi kao tvoj sin sad, možda malo starija. Taj mali sad ima 12 godina i obožavaju se.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Iskreno ni ja nebi pitala. Barem tako mislim. Mene bi moji pitali, i ja bi uvik rekla da ne zelim. Al svejedno bi dosla prinova... I sto ces, kud svi tud i mali turci. Ja nisam nikog tila, tila sam biti jedinica. Imam ih 3.

----------


## anita83

Nadam se curke da ste u pravu i da ce prihvatit ako Bog da da dodje beba....
Riri kak je malena reagirala jel bilo problema? 
Justme a jeste sad bliski?

----------


## Riri92

Nije bilo problema, super je reagirala. Vidjela me dva puta otkad smo joj rekli i taj drugi put me pitala hoću ja njoj VEĆ JEDNOM roditi tu bebu.  :Laughing:  Inače, vremenski je to tjedan ipo dana hahaha. 

Nas je bilo malo strah kako će to prihvatiti, ali s njom stvarno nikad nikakvih problema. Odmah je mjerila moj struk rukicama da vidi kolika je beba.  :Laughing:  I donosila mi je vodu stalno da popijem da beba ne bude žedna. Danas popodne kad je pričala s tatom, mene je tražila na telefon da me pita jesam dala bebi jesti i piti hahaha.

----------


## ljube555

> Nije bilo problema, super je reagirala. Vidjela me dva puta otkad smo joj rekli i taj drugi put me pitala hoću ja njoj VEĆ JEDNOM roditi tu bebu. [emoji38] Inače, vremenski je to tjedan ipo dana hahaha. 
> 
> Nas je bilo malo strah kako će to prihvatiti, ali s njom stvarno nikad nikakvih problema. Odmah je mjerila moj struk rukicama da vidi kolika je beba. [emoji38] I donosila mi je vodu stalno da popijem da beba ne bude žedna. Danas popodne kad je pričala s tatom, mene je tražila na telefon da me pita jesam dala bebi jesti i piti hahaha.


Draga, koliko vec brojis???? Kad termin??? I kad iduci uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> Draga, koliko vec brojis???? Kad termin??? I kad iduci uzv???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


12. tjedan.  :Smile:  5.4. A idući pregled 21.10. tek.. Jedino što će me zvati kad Nifty dođe da mi objasni.

----------


## justme409

Kako je proletilo tih 12 tjedana!!

Anita nismo toliko bliski (nismo naj frendovi) jer zivimo u razlicitim gradovima vec 8 godina i svatko ima svoje zivote na neki nacin. Plus ogromna je razlika u godinam, 5 god, 8 god i 10 god. Ali kad sto treba tu smo svi zajedno. Znam da se mogu osloniti barem na sestru. Ovo drugo dvoje su po osobnosti  malo drugaciji. Al mozda bi me iznenadili hahahah

----------


## justme409

Al opet znam ljude koji su isto tako toliko godina razlike pa su super bliski. Ja kao osoba sam cijeli zivot bila samostalna pa ne mogu reci da sam s ikim prebliska. Mislim, imam prijatelje da nebi bilo. Ali nemam opet neke odnose s ljudima ko iz filmova jer "ja mogu sve sama" i tako evo 29 godina vec. Tako da smatram da sam ja kriva zapravo za to

----------


## Riri92

Da, baš je brzo prošlo.  :Smile:  

Razumijem te skroz Justme, i ja sam tako oduvijek sama u svemu. Jedino mužu kažem sve, ali to je zadnjih godinu dana, jel. Kumi kažem većinu stvari, ali i to sam počela tek nedavno. Dovoljno je reći da sam 2 godine bila u vezi sa zlostavljačem i da to nitko od mojih nije znao niti zna. Niti će znati. Muž zna pola priče, čisto zbog nekih mojih duhova koje sam donijela u vezu s njim pa sam morala nekako objasniti. Da ne ispadnem luđakinja sama od sebe.  :Grin:  

Sa bratom i sestrom sam super ovako, čujemo se, obavezno se vidimo kad idem tamo.. Nismo bliski na onaj način da ću se ja njima obratiti kad imam neki problem, ali ni ne smeta mi jer znam da bi 100% napravili sve da mi pomognu u svakom trenutku. Mi smo isto različiti po osobnosti, brat i sestra su slični, a ja sam nekako svoja.

----------


## mašnica

Moje crtice i dalje jače jel to tako ok ili nesto ne štima? Evo fotka: https://ibb.co/3Y4HLYf

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 17.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~42.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## Andydea123

dobro vam jutro cure! kako ste? testovi? simptomi?
kod mene stalno neki grcevi dolje. bradavice jos osjetljive... jos su 2-3 dana do M pa cu se do tad strpit za test. nemam nikakav osjecaj ni da cu dobit ni da necu. 

sto se tice brace,sestara... ja sam najstarija i odkad znam za sebe uz mene je bila sestra (1,5 godina razlike),a onda kad sam imala 17 mama nas iznenadi da je trudna! eeeee kakav sok hahahaha! sad ta 3. seka ima 13 god i mezimica je svih. naknadno sam doznala da im je bio problem sa zacecem (mene i sestru odma zaceli,3.nikako). to sam doznala kad sam pricala sa mamom nakon spontanog. a ja sve godine mislila da oni i ne rade na tome hahaha.

kad bi ja zatrudnila,moj malisan bi bio presretan. dugo me vec pita kad ce dobit seku. tako da sto se tice toga nemam problema. samo nikako potrefit... ako dobijem M onda od sljedeceg ciklusa idem ponovno kod ginekologa i idem napravit sve pretrage,ako treba i na MPO samo da se maknem s mrtve tocke.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, izgleda da ce ti biti kasnije ovulacija. Meni je prekjucer krenula tamniti, a jucer sam ju slucajno cijelu zapisala jer sam na poslu bila pa je bila nevazeca. Tako da cu pisnuti danas da vidim dal je peak jer obicno mi se vidi 24h.
Ali danas osjetim ljevu stranu. U biti uvijek samo tu stranu osjetim.

Cure nemojte se iznenaditi sad kad zahladi ako vam se ciklus malo pobrka.

Riri, ovo kaj si pisala za malu od muza, vec dugo nisam nesto tak slatko procitala!

----------


## ljube555

> dobro vam jutro cure! kako ste? testovi? simptomi?
> kod mene stalno neki grcevi dolje. bradavice jos osjetljive... jos su 2-3 dana do M pa cu se do tad strpit za test. nemam nikakav osjecaj ni da cu dobit ni da necu. 
> 
> sto se tice brace,sestara... ja sam najstarija i odkad znam za sebe uz mene je bila sestra (1,5 godina razlike),a onda kad sam imala 17 mama nas iznenadi da je trudna! eeeee kakav sok hahahaha! sad ta 3. seka ima 13 god i mezimica je svih. naknadno sam doznala da im je bio problem sa zacecem (mene i sestru odma zaceli,3.nikako). to sam doznala kad sam pricala sa mamom nakon spontanog. a ja sve godine mislila da oni i ne rade na tome hahaha.
> 
> kad bi ja zatrudnila,moj malisan bi bio presretan. dugo me vec pita kad ce dobit seku. tako da sto se tice toga nemam problema. samo nikako potrefit... ako dobijem M onda od sljedeceg ciklusa idem ponovno kod ginekologa i idem napravit sve pretrage,ako treba i na MPO samo da se maknem s mrtve tocke.


Kod mene konstantno grcevi... sad neznam jos dal to pms grcevi ili T... vidit cemo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice i ja bih rekla da tek dolazi.  :Smile:  

Jagodice  :Heart:  

Došli mi rezultati Niftyja! Stvarno su brzi, nisam ih još očekivala. Sve je super, sve mi je low risk. Sad sam puuuno mirnija.  :Smile:  I da, dečko je!

----------


## Viki88

> Mašnice i ja bih rekla da tek dolazi.  
> 
> Jagodice  
> 
> Došli mi rezultati Niftyja! Stvarno su brzi, nisam ih još očekivala. Sve je super, sve mi je low risk. Sad sam puuuno mirnija.  I da, dečko je!


bravoooo ,ajde jos jedan deckic :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Mašnice i ja bih rekla da tek dolazi.  
> 
> Jagodice [emoji813] 
> 
> Došli mi rezultati Niftyja! Stvarno su brzi, nisam ih još očekivala. Sve je super, sve mi je low risk. Sad sam puuuno mirnija.  I da, dečko je!


Ajme koja radost[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Ogromni cestitke od srcaaaaa[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Definitivno moram ja na curu ici[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri odlicno!! Stize mali pisonja hihi

----------


## JelenaR

Riri cestitke......neka deckica

----------


## JelenaR

Ostale cure....kako ste...jel pada koji testic danas?

----------


## ljube555

> Ostale cure....kako ste...jel pada koji testic danas?


Od mene ne pada.... ja odlucila cekati bar do kraja tjedna... lh lik zadnji bio u cetvrtak znaci u petak bi trebala doci M ako trudnoca ne postoji... i ja cu cekati...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja (ne)ocekujem od sri/cet. Za sad necemo nista jos. Neka prodje taj datum, ili dodje m. Viditi cemo.

----------


## JelenaR

Auu..ja tek za 6 dana.......(ne)ocekujem...   :drama:   :drama:

----------


## justme409

Mrzim taj 2ww hahahahaah

----------


## JelenaR

Curke,da li vas uhvati zelja sa slatkim u pms?
Kod mene je inace ludilo 7 dana prije....a sad slabo...zato mi se samo jede slano.....mislim da sam vec u pms jer me neko ludilo hvata osim slatka.... :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja cu vam samo reci svaka cast na karakteru!

Ja mrzim 2ww jer samo osluskujem i zabrijavam.
Kaj se tice slatkog, moze uvijek.

----------


## mašnica

Oo da...slatko par dana prije plus manija čišćenja...ne znam gdje bih i što bih prije

----------


## JelenaR

> Oo da...slatko par dana prije plus manija čišćenja...ne znam gdje bih i što bih prije


Ee da upravo to ciscenje mog muza izluduje....odma zna da mu je vrijeme da se skloni ako je kod kuce...hehehe

----------


## justme409

Mene ovaj put nista od toga nije uhvatilo, ja sam ovaj put imala maniju za onim kiselim gumenim bombonima i zaledjenim limunovim sokom.

----------


## mašnica

Justme daj test ajmo! Sretnooo

----------


## justme409

Inace sam ljubitelj kiseloga pa ovo nije cudno za mene hahahha.
Ja se pripremam za m. 
Naravno da nisam mogla cekati pa sam danas popodne napravila neki test koji kad uredis sliku s filterima mozda i vidis neku sjenu, a mozda i ne, ovisi koliko jako zelis vidjeti ju hahahhaah(u vremenskom roku za ocitavanje) . A nakon vremenskog roka se vidjela neka sjena pod jednim kutem, iste debljine ko i kontrolna ali ne zelim se za nju uloviti. Moze biti i evaporacijska.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 18.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~43.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

dobila...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljube555

E nama Andeo mozda trudna vec????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMez evaporacijska je tanka crta skroz. Imas sliku kakvu?

Andydea *****u, bas mi je zao  :grouphug: 

Jelena, znaci muz kad vidi da krece ciscenje, zna da bi i on mogo biti opran? Haha

Masnice jesi uhvatila peak?

Riri, kak si ti, kako noga? Nadam se nema novih ozljeda

----------


## justme409

Imam jednu, vidjeti cu hocu moci staviti popodne, nakon posla.

----------


## EmaG.

> Imam jednu, vidjeti cu hocu moci staviti popodne, nakon posla.


Justme, zašto radiš testove sa popodnevnim urinom, a ne jutarnjim? Jutarnji je najtočniji za hcg, a popodnevni za lh

----------


## justme409

Jer uj idem pisati u 6 uj, jedva gledam, zaboravim napraviti test, a onda u 8 sati zurim na posao. Ma prvo i osnovno trebala sam cekati da zakasni i poceti se testirati sutra jer ju (ne)ocekujem danas/sutra.
Pa sve dalje sto sam krivo napravila, al ne mogu si pomoci

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure!  :Heart:  

Što se tiče slatkog u pms-u, nisam nikad birala. Hrana je hrana.  :Grin:  

Andydea, žao mi je. :/ 

Jagodice, dobro je noga. Više me ne boli, jedino još zateže zbog šava.. Ali kost unutra ne.  :Smile:  Nema novih ozljeda, mirna sam hahaha.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

U biti moze se pisati u bilo koje doba dana pod uvjetom da se BAR 4 sata nije islo na wc i nije unosilo nista tekucine. Cak mislim da je tih 4sata mozda i premalo. Ali ako ajmo rec simuliramo nocne uvjete (bez pisanja i bez unosenja hrane i pica) svejedno je. Samo naravno lakse ujutro pisnuti nego postiti i izbjegavati wc tokom dana. 

JustMe, moze, nakaci slikicu kad stignes.

----------


## JelenaR

> JustMez evaporacijska je tanka crta skroz. Imas sliku kakvu?
> 
> Andydea *****u, bas mi je zao 
> 
> Jelena, znaci muz kad vidi da krece ciscenje, zna da bi i on mogo biti opran? Haha
> 
> Masnice jesi uhvatila peak?
> 
> Riri, kak si ti, kako noga? Nadam se nema novih ozljeda


Hahah....e da.....veli bolje da ja bjezim :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Ma nikad nisam mogla izdrzati 4 sata bez odlaska na wc i bez vode. Ovaj test je radjen nakon kave i nakon 2 ili max 3 sata bez wca.

Al moram reci da janu te sjene ne vjerujem. Naravno da daju malo nade, al dok nije crta kako treba da ne treba poseban kut slikanja, nista ne vjerujem. 

Moze mi netko link za stavljanje slika poslati ako vam nije tesko pliz

----------


## Riri92

https://imgbb.com/

----------


## mašnica

Riri nije link dobar

----------


## justme409

https://ibb.co/K0PNhkD

Nadam se da sam dobar link kopirala. 

Ja vidim sjenu neku, iste debljine. Ovo je bez ikakvih filtera i bez ikakvih uredjenja slike. 
Al mislim da nista. Sad sam imala masu nekog bijelog iscjetka koji kad sam obrisala imao je nijansu svjetle svijetle svijetle krvi. Ijutros sam prvi put u cijelom ovom razdoblju osjetila neke grceve il neka dogadjanja dolje

----------


## Riri92

> Riri nije link dobar


Stvarno? Meni otvara.

A onda Justme guglaj samo imgbb i tu staviš.

----------


## justme409

Stavila sam. Gore je link  :Smile:  nadam se da ce barem netko viditi nesto, pa makar i evaporacijska bila, da ne mislim da sam luda hahahahahaha.

----------


## Riri92

> Stavila sam. Gore je link  nadam se da ce barem netko viditi nesto, pa makar i evaporacijska bila, da ne mislim da sam luda hahahahahaha.


Ahaa, pisale smo u isto vrijeme.  :Smile:  Ja vidim neku sjenu, onako više desno nego lijevo.

----------


## justme409

Da zbog svjetla i kuta. Kad iz drugog kuta sam slikala vise se vidjela lijevo nego desno. Ova mi je slika ostala jedina neobradjena.

Al kao sto rekoh  poceo neki cudan iscjedak. Vjv najavljuje, m tako da, vise srece u 10tom.sreca u 9tom imam 2 ovulacije pa ce valjda u 10tom biti na lijevoj strani. 

Sad cekam da se prsa ispusu da prestanu preljevati se iz grudnjaka. Natezem grudnjak stalno.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, kuzim kad zumiram o cemu pricas. Ali moram ti iskreno reci da mislim da bi se sad vec to trebalo bolje vidjeti. Budemo se strpili jos malo.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, slazem se s tobom.to isto i ja mislim.
Al mislim da stize m. Taj rozi ili svj smedji iscjedak tako da uskoro javim za 1dc i racunam kad cu na folikulometriju. Razmisljam samo, tj sto vi mislite. Bili trebala spomenuti gin na folikulom.ovu sjenu i m.? Htjela bi da me shvati ozbiljno i da napravi mozda neke pretrage hormona posto sam prije godinu ipo imala povisen tsh.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Po mom misljenju, nemoj mu to spominjati. Doduse ovisi o ginu ali uglavnom kad spomenemo takve stvari tek onda nas ne shvate ozbiljno.

Ako zelis provjeriti hormone mozda ne bi bilo lose da razmislis o humanoj reprodukciji. Realno ti ne moras ici u postupak, ali ti oni provjere te hormone i briseve sve. Mene je recimo moj gin odbio za briseve na mirkoplasmu i ureaplasmu. Napravio mi je samo one osnovne. Kad smo krenuli na humanu onda sam u bolnici fino na papiru dobila potpisano kaj sve traze i onda je gin morao napraviti, nije smio odbiti. I odma sam i vadila krv na hormone. Nekako mislim da mi zene uvijek imamo osjecaj ako krenemo dalje traziti pomoc da tek onda postaje realno da postoji neki problem. Ali ako postoji nesto sto nas koci, ignoriranje je najveci problem.
JustMe, kolko dugo pokusavate? Jeste radili kad spermiogram?

----------


## justme409

Mi smo poceli "pokusavati" nakon pira u 8mj 2018. U 12 mj sam ostala trudna, ali vanm., izvadjen jajovod u 1/2019  3 mj pauze, znavi od 4tog cca, tj 5tog mj opet  tak oda je za sad to realno 4 mj pokusavanja, a vjv ce to ginekolozi smanjiti u 2 posto sam imala samo 2 ili 3 ovulacije na lijevoj strani. Za sad imam cikluse duze od 25 dana kad je na lijevoj strani o i cikluse uvijek od 25 dana tocno kad je nandesnoj str. O i oni se ravnomjerno izmjenjuju svaki drugi mjesec. Tako da pretpostsvljam da stvarno O na lijevoj strani imam svaki drugi mj.

Moram malo provjeriti imamo li mi u gradu sve to ili cu morati putovati jer mi je zbog posla malo to tesko. Sad u 10tom mj ce valjda raditi, ne kao i ovaj mj. Go taman kad jenmeni trebala folikulometrija hahahaah. Iden privatno, pa... Mogla sam ici socijalnom to odraditi, ali je krcata i upisala me kod sebe samo na zahtjev privatnog da mi moze uputnice izdavati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pogledaj si malo cisto da ne moras sve to privat ici i placati. Barem za te hormone ako nista drugo. 
Trazi bolnice koje imaju odjel humane reprodukcije

----------


## iva_777

Ja sam na cekanju. Nikakvog znaka ni za M ni za T. Po O bi trebala doci u nedjelju najkasnije.
MM je uvjeren da sam T, jer mi je stalno zima  :neznam:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj to mi je tak slatko kad su oni uvjereni. A ima i dosta prica di se ispostavilo da su u pravu tako da Iva drzim fige da je i tvoja takva!
A ima i jedna prica di je cura pisnula test usred noci, dosla probuditi decka, a ovaj ju pitao dal ima secer  :Laughing:   Ne znam vise di sam to citala ali nebum nikad zaboravila!

----------


## justme409

Hahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
A imaju oni bisera nekih dobrih

----------


## justme409

Znate kako sam neki dan spominjala onaj gin... Kako mi sad lijepo pase.

----------


## justme409

I opet ja sama sa sobom. Krenula svjeza krv na papiru, nakon mokrenja taman. To je 1dc? Jel tako?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E sad! Neki kazu 1dc kad krene bas, neki kazu ako je nakon 18h pises sljedeci dan. Ja cu ti reci samo da ja cim vidim krv pisem 1dc i uvijek mi je sve oke po pitanjun trajanja i svega. Znaci to je to ha? Krenulo?
Ajde, barem imas gin, popij i za mene malo. A mozes i za Riri, pa za Viki, Emu, Chichu  :Laughing:  
Nadam se da te nije jako pogodilo, i da ces ostati mirna kak si i bila, to ti je najbolje kaj mozes napraviti. 

Kad smo vec kod nabrajanja trudnica, zna li netko kako je Chicha?

----------


## justme409

Popila sam za sve vas s ove liste, cekalice i necekalice, i trudnice koje su bile na listi, a vjerovatno i za sve koje su ikada bile samnom na odbrojavanju hahahaha 

Ne znam jel to gin il nesto drugo, ali jesam, mirna sam. Malo mi je bilo zao jer sam imala bas super pms, napokon neki dobar i mirni pms i neki glupi osjećaj da je upalilo ovaj put, koji je nestao jucer skroz. Ali dobro. 10ti mj donosi nove bitke. Sad smijem popiti u petak i poceti opet trenirati. I sad sam opet super. 

Bit cu sigurno jos tuzna, ali znam da ce i meni jednom plus na testu biti pravi plus koji ne treba traziti, pa eto. Do tad moram nauciti biti strpljiva.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, ajde ako nista drugo mozda je ovo znak da dolazi sve na svoje i da ce biti normalniji pms-ovi. Drzi se, i zivila!  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

To se i ja bas nadam. Mozda mi se tijelo sad unormalnilo nakon vadjenja jajovoda, sto je takodjer dobar znak. Mozda lakse dodje do trudnoce.

Nego Jagodica jel tebi to dolaze plodni dani uskoro?

----------


## Riri92

Justme, žao mi je što je stigla.. Ali drago mi je da si ti mirna, pa makar bio i gin.  :Smile:  I nadam se i ja da ti sve dolazi na svoje.

----------


## ljube555

Test napravljen nista bijel je... idemo dalje .. sada neka cim prije dode M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 19.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~44.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro! 
justme,zao mi je zbog M. stavila sam ti 2.dc,nadam se da je ok. sad smo isti dan ciklusa.

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja sam na cekanju. Nikakvog znaka ni za M ni za T. Po O bi trebala doci u nedjelju najkasnije.
> MM je uvjeren da sam T, jer mi je stalno zima


drzim fige!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, prosli meni plodni haha. Po trakicama je na 13dc bio peak ali bas tak dan mi je bila nevazeca pa mogu samo pretpostaviti. Pokriveno i sad cekamo, zadnji ciklus prije aih-a.

Ljube pa jel moguce?! Ja bila sigurna da ce tvoj biti pozitivan! I evo ponovit cu, kaj je s tim kinezima i sjenama? Prije toga nikad nije bilo. Svasta...

Mi sutra idemo vaditi krv u Petrovu za krvnu grupu, Rh faktor i sve ono ostalo. I onda nam ostaje jos posjet javnom biljezniku i spremni smo za aih.

----------


## justme409

Znaci andydea u istom smo redu. Neka nam je sa srecom. Pa i ja smatram da mi je 2dc, a posto idem na folikulon.sljedece nije ni bitno realno.

Iva drzim fige da m zna najbolje 

Jagodica drzim fige da otkazete na kraju aih hehe

Bome ova m ce biti vesela. Digla sam se iz, kreveta kao da me netko tukao (a nisam bas popila toliko gina). I vida u trbuhu cijelo vrijeme. Ne prestaje.

----------


## Viki88

justme zao mi je  :Sad:  .
iva drzim fige na najjace  :Very Happy:

----------


## justme409

Viki hvala. Al gle, bolje da nema trudnoce negi da opet neke komplikacije.
Doci ce kad bude vrijeme. 

Bilo bi savršeno u 10tom mj, pa da u 12tom lipo na bolovanje i imam vremena urediti kucu kao bozic s filmova i svima kazem za bozic  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, i ja se sve nadam da bum do Bozica imala dobre vijesti. Ma sta ja, svi mi!!

Curke jeste za da malo zavrtimo temu?
Ko je voljan podijeliti s ostalima. Zanima me koliko toga dijelite s muzevima po pitanju zatrudnjivanja?

Ja recimo sa svojim vise-manje sve. Zna za svaku trakicu i svaki test. I sve zivo sam mu objasnila vezano za cikluse, ovulacije, simptome itd. Zna bome i koje uloske kupiti, a moram priznati da je kupio vise testova nego ja ovih godina.
Znam da ima i parova di zena to vise manje sama radi ili uz prijateljice pa muzu samo obznani sretnu vijest. Meni osobno je lakse ovako kad je ukljucen u sve pa cisto malo da vidimo ko kak funkcionira?
(Naravno ne moram ni reci da ne postoji bolji ili gori nacin, svako zna kak je njemu najbolje. Cisto malo da procakulamo!)

----------


## Viki88

e pa cure ja vam od svega  :Heart:  zelim da vam se zelje ostvare  :Heart:  
jagodica ja sam isto sa svojim vecinom sve dijelila, jedino nije znao apsolutno za svaki test napravljen jer bi mislio da aam luđakinja hahaha ali 90%toga je znao.. kazem sama sebi necu reci pa opet kazem

----------


## justme409

Ja sve sama... Imam neki glupi poremecaj gdje, ako priznam nekome, priznajem da sam slaba i da mi ne ide u zivotu. I mislim da to nije dobro. Zato ugl samo vi znate sve.
Strah me da ce me sazaljevati i poceti govoriti da se ne brinem i poceti mi djeliti neke savjete i brinuti se za mene ako saznaju sto me sve brine. Pa mi je lakse sama biti u tome nego da me gledaju onako sazaljivo ako dodjemo na temu trudnoce i sl. 
I kako sam cijeli zivot tako navikla, doslo je do toga da jednostavno ni njemu ne mogu reci nusta po tom pitanju, i svaki mj sve vise i vise tonem u to. Ali sad je doslo vrijeme polako da se pocnem otvarati. Mislim da ne mogu ici na folikulometriju bez njega...

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam baš nekidan pisala da jedino mužu sve kažem.  :Smile:  

Tako da je bio upućen i u sve oko zatrudnjivanja i sad u sve oko trudnoće. Ne bi mi drugačije ni prošlo.. Kad imam neki problem, on zna da mi je nešto čim me pogleda. Pa onda pita jednom šta mi je. Ja kažem ništa, on dobro. Onda nakon sat vremena: A jesi sad spremna reći šta ti je? I tako stalno. I da, jedna od mnogih životnih filozofija mu je da se ne ide spavati prije nego što se sagleda problem.  :Laughing:  

I ja sam cijeli život naviknuta da se o problemima ne priča. To sam pokupila od svojih jer sam rasla u tome. Kod nas su se problemi rješavali tako da se svi deru, onda tata podivlja tako da se svi uplaše (uključeno užasno glasno deranje, psovanje i lupanje po namještaju). Iza toga se svatko pokupi u svoj dio kuće i ne pričamo po nekoliko dana. Kad se svi odljute, ništa se ne riješi nego samo nastavimo. U jednom dijelu života, kad sam bila dijete, ja sam mislila da svi ljudi tako funkcioniraju i da je to okej. Onda sam shvatila da ne funkcioniraju baš svi tako, onda sam došla do toga da smo nenormalni, a zadnjih godinu ipo, dvije to pokušavam ispraviti. 

Uglavnom, volim što je baš muž ta moja osoba za pričanje. Ne jer mi je muž, nego jer je smiren, zna slušati, razmisli o problemu sa sto različitih strana i onda nalazi rješenje, a ako ga ne nađe, onda samo sluša.  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam slicna tvom muzu, a ovaj moj histerizira ko zena, i sve crno iskopa, i onda samo crni.... Ludin na njega zbog toga i polako mjenja. Mozda skuzi da je život laksi kad trazis rjesenje ne crno samo

----------


## justme409

Ali, cure, moj zaključak na osnovi mene je def da je bolje djeliti s njim sve.... 
Ja obecajem samoj sebi da cu poceti

----------


## Riri92

I ja bih rekla da je bolje. Odnosno, vidim na sebi koliko je meni bolje otkad pričam. Mi imamo običaj sjediti navečer do kasno i pričati o svemu i svačemu.. skoro svaki dan otkad sam se ovdje doselila. Dok nisam bila trudna, tako bi sjeli uz neko vino i cigare i samo pričali po 2,3 sata, bez tv-a, mobitela i drugih ometača razgovora. Sad je on nastavio sa ritualom, a ja pijem čokoladno mlijeko.  :Grin:  Ali hoću reći, u tim razgovorima onda izađe i što možda inače ne bi, jednostavno dođe spontano u nekom trenutku. I toliko sam se navikla na to da sam baš tužna sad kad je na putu kad dođe večer. A nema ga 2-3 dana. Luđakinja, znam.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, cini mi se da ste se vas dvoje morali naci! Divno, nikad nemojte prestati pricati.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, cini mi se da ste se vas dvoje morali naci! Divno, nikad nemojte prestati pricati.


 :Heart:

----------


## justme409

To vam je odlicna navika, i samo ju njegujte i dalje. Mi smo to izgubili lad sam pocela radito popodne. Dolazila ni kuci kasno, i gotovo, navika nestala. Ali morat cemo poraditi na tome opet. Barem jednom tjedno bi trebalo imati tako nesto

----------


## Viki88

mi nemamo tu naviku na vecer sjediti i pricati ali smo prije elene jako puno vremena provodili u setnji i tako smo i pricali a sada kada mozemo bez nje odemo prosetati pola sata-sat ..sve se to okrene kad dode dijete.. prije smo po 2-3 sata setali i to svako popodne /vecer

----------


## EmaG.

Mi pijemo kavu ujutro :Smile:  Imamo takve poslove da nam ni jedan dan nije isti raspored, ali jutra manje više uvijek imamo pa sjedimo i radimo planove, popise, dogovore... nekad kave traju po 2 sata. Ne bi to mijenjala za ništa :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

Kod mene situacija kao kod justme.......riijetko kad mu kazem ista....zna jedino kad dolazi vjestica......posto je puno na putu bas ni nemamo vremena puno za pricati....

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 20.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~45.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Cure kako ste danas?ima li ista pozitivno?ljube...jel se sta desava... :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Cure kako ste danas?ima li ista pozitivno?ljube...jel se sta desava...


Nista... ceka se M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Halo zene pa gdje ste danas????cini mi se da smo samo ljube i ja tu

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Muz i ja danas isli u Petrovu vaditi krv kaj nam treba jos prije postupka. Pa doma, rucak, odmor, kava, doma, kava i eto. 
Kak smo? Ima kakvih simptoma? Planova za vikend?

----------


## mašnica

Nista pre posebno...osim sto me pola sata nakon sto sam dosla na posao primila takva vrtoglavica da nisam k sebi dosla 15min morala na prozor uz zrak i popiti vode...nikad mi jos tako nije bilo. Imam inace nizak tlak ali me ovo jako iznenadilo... drugo nista nema simptoma nema muza radi i radi i to je to...pokazat ce dani...

----------


## JelenaR

> Nista pre posebno...osim sto me pola sata nakon sto sam dosla na posao primila takva vrtoglavica da nisam k sebi dosla 15min morala na prozor uz zrak i popiti vode...nikad mi jos tako nije bilo. Imam inace nizak tlak ali me ovo jako iznenadilo... drugo nista nema simptoma nema muza radi i radi i to je to...pokazat ce dani...


Jos koji dan....drzim fige da napokon ugledass svoj plusic.....i svim curkama koje cekaju

----------


## mašnica

Hvala Jelena ali ne nadam se puno ovaj mjesec...

----------


## JelenaR

> Hvala Jelena ali ne nadam se puno ovaj mjesec...


Znam...isto se tako osjecam....vjeruj mi.. :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Ja sam se danas druzila s ljudima i s ginom onim mojim. Kad sam prije o i u 2ww ne pijem.. Pa si sad dam oduska malo.navukli smo se na društvene igre petkom navecer

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 21.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~46.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Cure vikend jeeeee....jel imate sta u planu..ili odmor na najjace...pozz

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam od jučer u Vinkovcima, u svom rodnom gradu.  :Heart:  Došli tu kod mojih na Vinkovačke jeseni, a ja malo i poslovno. Jučer sam šminkala cijeli jedan KUD, ubila se. Onda izašli van, pa ćemo večeras opet van. Sutra poslije ručka se vraćamo u Bg. Sad pomažem mami peći kolače, sutra će nas biti 30ak na ručku.

I tako, uživam, šetam, pijem kave, jahala sam konja, izlazim, plešem kola.  :Heart:  Moja slavonska duša puni baterije.  :lool:

----------


## JelenaR

> Ja sam od jučer u Vinkovcima, u svom rodnom gradu.  Došli tu kod mojih na Vinkovačke jeseni, a ja malo i poslovno. Jučer sam šminkala cijeli jedan KUD, ubila se. Onda izašli van, pa ćemo večeras opet van. Sutra poslije ručka se vraćamo u Bg. Sad pomažem mami peći kolače, sutra će nas biti 30ak na ručku.
> 
> I tako, uživam, šetam, pijem kave, jahala sam konja, izlazim, plešem kola.  Moja slavonska duša puni baterije.


Super draga...,lijepo se provedi....uzivaj

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri bome uzivas. I radis, i svasta nesto! Jesi kome usput obznanila sretnu vijest?

Masnice imas jedan ali vrijedan simptom. Vidjet cemo, drzim fige!

JustMe, ja sam zadnjih par godina totalno vise tip za drustvene igre kod nekoga doma. Jos ak je neka klopica i vino divota. Bolje nego neki izlazak hahaha.

Ja sam si prehladila mjehur tako da sam danas isla valjda vec jedno 15puta na wc. Inace sam osjetljiva na to, tako da za mene gotovo sa golim gleznjevima i nastupa doba potkosulje.

----------


## JelenaR

> Riri bome uzivas. I radis, i svasta nesto! Jesi kome usput obznanila sretnu vijest?
> 
> Masnice imas jedan ali vrijedan simptom. Vidjet cemo, drzim fige!
> 
> JustMe, ja sam zadnjih par godina totalno vise tip za drustvene igre kod nekoga doma. Jos ak je neka klopica i vino divota. Bolje nego neki izlazak hahaha.
> 
> Ja sam si prehladila mjehur tako da sam danas isla valjda vec jedno 15puta na wc. Inace sam osjetljiva na to, tako da za mene gotovo sa golim gleznjevima i nastupa doba potkosulje.


Ja potkosulju nosim i u po ljeta....a obavezno carape po kuci....sa tim da sad nastupaju i pape..moras se cuvat...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A da, zeznulo me ovo vrijeme jer u roku pola sata padne temp, cim sunce krene zalaziti. 
Evo zvacem brusnicu susenu. Vjezbam za trudnocu stalne odlaske na wc

----------


## mašnica

Ja festala cijeli dan na crnjaku i bas mi je sve super malo se smrzla pa sad uskoro u krevetac. 
Hjooj Riri Vinkovci..bila jesam ali na Vinkovackim jesenima nikada...nikako dogovoriti... obozavam folklor i pjevati i plesati...doci cu i ja jednom mogu misliti kako je lijepo u to vrijeme pun grad nosnji, pjesme i plesa...

A ostale curke kako je? Tko je na redu za raditi test?

----------


## JelenaR

Ajde testici ujutru na sunce :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...
Da se malo i radujemo curke

----------


## iva_777

Curke...sutra 2dc. M stigla tocna kao svicarski sat.

----------


## JelenaR

> Curke...sutra 2dc. M stigla tocna kao svicarski sat.


 :Sad:   :grouphug:   :grouphug:   ..zao mi je iva...sad se malo opusti i uzivaj..probaj ne mislit previse o t...

----------


## justme409

Mi smo danas napokon poceli pričati malo o potomcima.
Iznenadio me u dogovoru oko kuce. Poceo spominjat da ce nam mozda trebati 2 sobe. A ono, kao i demo na jedno jer ja želim, njemu ne treba bas djete. On moze i bez njega. Sad odjednom 2 djecje sobe hahahaha

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello! Pisah na drugoj temiali nijeaktivna.(Nisam ni ja cesto -kcerka muzicka skola svaki dan te redovna skola, a gdje je posao :D).

Htjela sam da vidim zna li neko da li mi je rano za test. Bebu sam izgubila u martu, pred ulazak u treci mjesec, a sada se borim sa cistama na jajniku. Bila je jedna 37 mm na desnom jajniku, pila Diane 35 ali prestala nakon 13 dana. Dobila sam vjesticu 26.8. ali sam 8.9. imala blago krvarenje koje je trajalo tri dana. Nezasticen odnos smo imali 12.9. 19.9. sam bila kod ginekologa i vidio je da je cista nestala, ali ima nova na drugom jajniku koja je 27 mm. Ne iskljucuje mogucnost trudnoce jer su se vjerujem i ciklus i ovulacija poremetili-na UZ je svakako rano da se ista vidi. Radila sam testove tih dana ali on je rekao da je bilo prerano za bilo koji test. Sada, kako su mi ciklusi bili 25 dana, ne znam da li da racunam da je menstruacija bila 26.8. ili 8.9. te da li je danas 26. dan ciklusa ili ce se pomjeriti. Kupila sam opet Clearblue easy i Gravignost mini ali se bojim uraditi....mislila sma jedan ujutro, a drugi mozda u utorak. Ginekologu idem svakako krajem narednog tjedna radi rezultata Papa testa. Ima li smisla raditi test sutra? :/

P.S. Dao mi je Duphaston ako dobijem da krenem 18.dan ciklusa ali je rekao da cu ga piti i kad budem trudna (ako sad nisam).
Svima koji jako zele, zelim ubrzo jedan plusic (kao i sebi samoj).  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Alice, jel znas otprilike kad je mogla biti ovulacija? Ako je bila 12.9. postoji mogucnost da ti pokaze sjenu, ali i da ne pokaze nista. Po mom misljenju si sad taman u toj fazi di moze i ne mora biti prerano ovisno o visini hcg-a. 
Ako sumnjas da je bila O 12.9. probaj sa Gravignost. Ali gledaj da par sati prije ne piskis i ne pijes puno. 
Ako mislis da je bila kasnije radije pricekaj dan dva. A Clearblue pisni ako ti Gravignost nesto pokaze. 

JustMe, opa! Drago mi je da ste se dotakli teme i da je jaca polovica pokazala interes. A oko broja se stignete dogovoriti!

Iva, zao mi je  :grouphug:   Ajde kad mora doci barem da je tocna!

Masnice, nek si se profestala, jel bio dobar crnjak?  :Grin: 

Ljube di si? Kako si?


Cure kod mene nekaj ne stima. Pisala sam da sam nahladila mjehur. Inace dok sam bila mladja i nisam kuzila da sam osjetljiva malo malo bi me tokom zime zezao mjehur i znala sam bas neugodne bolove imati. Ovaj put me nista ne boli, znaci blazi neko oblik. Ali kad se popiskim brisem rozo!! To mi se nikad nije desilo ni kad mi je bilo najgore. Ne svida mi se nikako, idem cim prije doktorici da mi da uputnicu za urinokulturu

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, sinoc sam u nestrpljenu uradila Gravignost i bio je negativan (post sam sinoc na drugu temu pisala pa jutros kopirala ovdje jer ste aktivnije :D).
Pojma nemam kada je mogla biti ovulacija, ni sam doktor ne moze sa sigurnoscu reci jer sam krvarila i 26.8. i 8.9. tri dana. Ciklus mi je 25 dana pa ako racunam 26.8. onda je ovulacija bila prije odnosa, a ako racunam da je bila 8.9. onda je mogla biti mozda ubrzo nakon odnosa. S obzirom da par mjeseci imam cikluse poremecene tesko je znati da li je uopce i bilo. Ono sto sam primijetila dan nakon odnosa je bijelo na kupacme kostimu (bili smo na moru :D). Izgledalo je onako rastezljivo  i kao obojeni bjelanjak. Sad da li je moguce da je to zaostatak sperme ili neki drugi vrag-nemam pojma. :/  

Urinarne infekcije.....ja se borim s njima jos od 2005. godine i imam hronicni cistitis. Uzmi sebi Encian od brusnice ili nezasladjene plodove americke brusnice. Prosle godine sam 3 antibiotika pila radi E.Coli ali sada kaf imam blage simptome ova brusnica mi pomogne. Nadam se da bude OK. Svakako radi tog roskastog odi uradi nalaze.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, nikad nisam imala takve upale mjehura na sreću. Al bas odi napraviti prvo preteagu urina da se vidi jeli upala, uz to i urinokulturu. Za urinokulturu kod nas treba par dana, a pregled urina je gotov za osr sati. Pa bi ja trazila oboje da odmah znam sto je.
Drzim fige da brzo prodje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ici cu definitivni jer me ceka inseminacija sredinom 10og mj i nadam se da necu morati radi ovoga odgoditi. Kupila sam si jucer susenu brusnicu i danas uvin caj pa cu probati s time dok ne odem doktoru.

Da, tesko je znati kod tebe kad je moglo sta biti... 
Evo nisam pametna kaj bi ti savjetovala. Ako ides za time da je 8.9 bila mensturacija, po tome ti je tek prosla O ovih dana... Iako po ovome sto si napisala moguce da je to krvarenje bilo zbog ciste. Moj savjet kupi si opet Gravignost, da ne trosis novce na ove skuplje testove. Pa eventualno da probas kroz dva-tri dana. Ako je M bila 26.8  tad bi trebalo pokazati. Ako nista ne pokaze onda imas fore jos bar 10ak dana.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ici cu definitivni jer me ceka inseminacija sredinom 10og mj i nadam se da necu morati radi ovoga odgoditi. Kupila sam si jucer susenu brusnicu i danas uvin caj pa cu probati s time dok ne odem doktoru.
> 
> Da, tesko je znati kod tebe kad je moglo sta biti... 
> Evo nisam pametna kaj bi ti savjetovala. Ako ides za time da je 8.9 bila mensturacija, po tome ti je tek prosla O ovih dana... Iako po ovome sto si napisala moguce da je to krvarenje bilo zbog ciste. Moj savjet kupi si opet Gravignost, da ne trosis novce na ove skuplje testove. Pa eventualno da probas kroz dva-tri dana. Ako je M bila 26.8  tad bi trebalo pokazati. Ako nista ne pokaze onda imas fore jos bar 10ak dana.


Muzic je od mene sakrio ClearBlue da ne uradim jer novac istosih al sam nasla pa i njega uradila-nista. U biti tek je danas 10 dana nakon odnosa, ima fore. 

A pretrage uradi, ja ti zelim svu srecu da inseminacije uspije!  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ne moze on sakriti da ti ne bi nasla ha?  :Grin:   budemo vidjeli, ja mislim da ti je rano jos. 
A zasto nam se ne pridruzis ovdje na odbrojavanju? Ovo ti je sigurna zona, redovno dijelimo simptome i prave i umisljenje, i nadanja i strahove. Pa i stvari koje nemaju veze sa trudnocom. I navijamo medusobno jedne za druge.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ne moze on sakriti da ti ne bi nasla ha?   budemo vidjeli, ja mislim da ti je rano jos. 
> A zasto nam se ne pridruzis ovdje na odbrojavanju? Ovo ti je sigurna zona, redovno dijelimo simptome i prave i umisljenje, i nadanja i strahove. Pa i stvari koje nemaju veze sa trudnocom. I navijamo medusobno jedne za druge.


 Rado bih se pridruzila.  :Smile: 

Ja i sada imam simptome, kako stvarne tako vjerujem i umisljene. :D

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: Lista za 22.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~47.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja nisam upucena da li treba da se prijavim na listu, no ako je dan ciklusa bitan za istu, ja nemam pojma trenutno.Ciklus mi je 25 dana, ako je poceo 26.8. danase je onda 27.dan, a ako je 8.9.  onda je  15. dan. :D

P.S. Poaplikaciji koja mi prije nikad nije fulala ciklus dok je bio redovan, u slucaju da se osmi racuna pocetak ciklusa, ovulacija ispadne oko 18.9. tako da ako je odnos bio 12.9. nije ni moguce da bilo koji test to detektuje, I guess. :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ti slobodno tipkas s nama, a moj savjet onda da se na listu prikljucis od sljedeceg ciklusa. Ako se opce desi, ako ne bude ipak pozitivan test. 
Nije sad da ne smijes tipkati ako nisi na listi. Tako da slobodno tipkaj s nama! Ak ako vjestica stigne bude te Andy upisala od sljedeceg ciklusa.

----------


## AliceInChains

Nadam se da nece biti potrebe da idem na listu cekanja ali u svakom slucaju cu da tipka, vjestica dosla ili ne. Znat cete sve sto i ja budem znama. Za sad me sike bole, jedem kako vuk, i razdrazljiva sam ali ne mnogo nego me neke izjave pogode vise nego inace. :D No, to su sve simptomi i PMS-a.

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice, rekli smo mojima da je dečko, a za trudnoću više manje svi znaju. I u gradu tko god me sretne pita jesam to trudna. Kad uvijek nosim usku odjeću pa se vidi, iako bi se lako moglo zamijeniti i za to da sam se recimo malo najela.  :lool:  
Žao mi je zbog tvoje prehlade.  :Love:  Nisam nikad imala tako neku upalu, ali mogu misliti da je grozno! 
Mašnice obavezno dođi jednom ako te zanimaju takve manifestacije, predivno bude!  :Smile:  
Justme, lijepo da ste počeli pričati!
Mi nismo nikad dogovorili broj, ali znali smo da oboje želimo djecu. 
Iva žao mi je. 
Alice samo ti pričaj s nama, vidiš kako i ja trkeljam.  :lool:  

Jutros bili na mimohodu, joj kako je jedan konj jadan pao.  :Sad:  Bili na kavi, pa onda obavili ručak, sad čekam muža da prestane divljati sa djecom vani i da odemo do Osijeka malo pa ćemo natrag za Beograd. Vraćanje u realnost haha.

----------


## justme409

Necemo tuzne teme, al samo da podjelim s nekim.... 20.9.bi bio termin poroda mog vanmatericnog bebacha. Onog srceka koje je treperilo na bolnickom uvz.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Necemo tuzne teme, al samo da podjelim s nekim.... 20.9.bi bio termin poroda mog vanmatericnog bebacha. Onog srceka koje je treperilo na bolnickom uvz.


Vjerujem da nije lako. Termin moje bebice po proracunu je trebao biti 20.10. tako da imam osjecaj da ni meni nece biti svejedno kada dodje taj datum. Ne dajmo se!  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

I ja bih ovih dana imala bebu od godinu dana..25.9.je bio termin prosle godine... anđelek nas mali čuva odozgora...

 :grouphug:  :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## justme409

Idemo dalje. Pripremamo se za novu bebicu ❤️

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme svi andjelici su tu negdje u razmaku od mjesec dana.
Jako mi je zao sto itko mora upoznati tu bol... Nadam se da znate kolko ste hrabre jer niste dopustile da vasa prica tad zavrsi  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Budna sam od 4 ujutro kao zombi sam...a treba raditi  :Undecided: 

Naš drugorođenac za vikend slavi rođendan pa su pripreme na veliko i planovi...doma tulum za 20 djece i 20 odraslih ijuu ju hehe

----------


## JelenaR

Jutroo curkee...ima li sta novo....jel ima koji testic?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## justme409

Mene probadalo na lijevoj strani jucer. Danas pocelo s desne.

Meni je ta prica dala samo snage za dalje. Ucvrstilo moju odluku i zelju. Shvatila sam da u zivotu je sve prolazno osim bebacha.
Sad smo u borbi oko tog stambenog. Opet komplikacije. Tako da se nadam da cemo kroz 10ti mj imati te radove. Mozda cu biti cijela u njima i mozda bas to bude pomoglo hahaaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam danas 7dpo i vec mi se test mota po glavi. Sreca da nemam doma vise kineza, a kad moram otici kupiti lakse mi je odgoditi za jos par dana.

----------


## AliceInChains

JHello svima, kak ste? Ja opet kupila i radila ali drugi urin, nista.  :Sad:   Muz da zna da sam opet dva kupila...... :D

Vec gubim nadu ali imam jos jedan.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 23.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~48.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

ajmo (ne) cekalice!!! ima vas dosta na vrhu liste,javljajte simptome,pisajte testove...  :Very Happy: 
AliceInChains,dobrodoslaaaa!!! na listu startas kad i ako procuris i javis 1.dc. najbolje bi bilo da javis + pa da preskocimo listu i cekanje haha.
 ostale cure,kako ste?

----------


## JelenaR

Kao i ovo vrijeme..tmurno....(ne)cekam vjesticu...od simptoma (.)(.)uzas....probada me i jajnik....e sad mi jede slatko,a poslije slatkog odma slano,a to mogu da budu i pms :drama:  :drama:   bumo videli

----------


## anita83

Uh sta ste sve napisale
Ja s mm bas ne pricam nesto osim dogovora za kucu i djecu. Super za sve parove koji pricaju al uzivajte dok mozete jer kad dodje djete necete vise pricat vjerujte mi
Vama kojima je vjestica dosla sad u nove pobjede hehe
Jagodicabobica rozo mi je u obije trudnoce bio prvi znak
Riri pa ti si prava slavonka! Ja sam bila jednom davno na vk jesenima al samo ono u ned ujutro povorka i super je
Andydea meni sutra napisi 3 dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uh Anita kamo srece, pri prvom brisanju mi cak palo na pamet implantacijsko krvarenje. Ali ma kakvi, trajalo 2 dana, i to bas samo nakon uriniranja. 

Ja svasta osjetim dole ali zbog mjehura. Evo danas je ipak malo bolje doduse. 

Alice, nadam se da kupujes gravignost hahaha. Ima i u DMu onaj First Sign duo, 2 za 30kn.

----------


## AliceInChains

> ajmo (ne) cekalice!!! ima vas dosta na vrhu liste,javljajte simptome,pisajte testove... 
> AliceInChains,dobrodoslaaaa!!! na listu startas kad i ako procuris i javis 1.dc. najbolje bi bilo da javis + pa da preskocimo listu i cekanje haha.
>  ostale cure,kako ste?


I ja se nadam da cu preskociti. Danas 11 dana nakon odosa-sve se nadam da je jos rano....ali gubim nadu vec i pripisujem polako simptome PMS-u. Kud aj pojma nemam ni kad treba ni nista. :D

----------


## AliceInChains

> Uh Anita kamo srece, pri prvom brisanju mi cak palo na pamet implantacijsko krvarenje. Ali ma kakvi, trajalo 2 dana, i to bas samo nakon uriniranja. 
> 
> Ja svasta osjetim dole ali zbog mjehura. Evo danas je ipak malo bolje doduse. 
> 
> Alice, nadam se da kupujes gravignost hahaha. Ima i u DMu onaj First Sign duo, 2 za 30kn.



Ja imam hronicnu urinarnu pa jako cesto osjetim tu napetost, a tu je i cista, ciste....No nekako mi upucuje na simptome ali nema PLUSICA. I da, kupila sam dva gravingnost mini. :D Krijem vjesto! Do sad sam mogla betu izvaditi i platiti koliko  sam ih kupila...i bih...ali se bojim jer je to finalno, a ovako ono ima jos malo vremena.  :Smile: 

Nadam se da nam pocinje proces....al bum vidjele uskoro.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

I kod mene klasični PMS simptomi tako da vještica samo što nije  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Ja ovo vama moram ispričati.  :Laughing:  

Dakle imam jednu haljinu. Novu haljinu i inače mi je to najskuplja haljina koju sam si ikad u životu kupila. Haljina je asimetrična. Ne znam koliko ćete si moći zamisliti, ali bez rukava je i onda na jednom kao 'rukavu' ima traku samo i na njoj volančiće, to ide preko ruke, iznad lakta i to je taj rukav. Znači samo na jednoj strani. 

Ta haljina je ostala kod svekrve prije nego što sam išla za Vinkovce jer sam žurila i zaboravila je. I ja njoj poslala poruku da je izvadi iz vrećice samo jer je sv. Petar neće opeglati ako ostane tako tri dana. I ona meni sad slika i šalje, kao popravila mi je, ja jadna nisam ni skontala tvorničku grešku, a kupila je. Moja haljina više nema taj rukav, odrezan je i 'popravljen'.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme majko hahahahaha, i kak sad izgledaju volanceki? Di se nalaze?

----------


## mašnica

Imaš divnu svekrvu Riri vidis kako te iznenadila...tko ti kriv što kupuješ robu s greškom hahaha i još tako skupu

----------


## anita83

Isuse riri ja bi je ubila :#

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Jagodice nema volana više.  :Laughing:  

Pa da, stvarno me iznenadila hahaha. Ma što bih je ubila, nakon početnog šoka sam umrla od smijeha.  :lool:

----------


## AliceInChains

Vecer svima!

Riri, no volanos,a? hahahaahha (ako si ostala mirna divim ti se :D)

Ja busy danas, drzala tecaj engleskod do 8h pa vecera sa dragim i kcerkom i progovorili koju. :D

Na tecaju sam sa tinejdzerima radila grupni rad i sama sam razmjestala poteske stolove i stolice i sad me nesto boli stomak.....mozda samo predznak za M, valjda nisam nista poremetila. Osjecam stomak, grudi, apetit i rasplakala sam se danas zacas-simptom za oboje. Voljela bih izdrzat da test radim prekosutra, al mislim da cu opet ujutro. :D

----------


## justme409

Ajme riri hahahahaahahahab uzasss. Ne znam bili se smijala ili plakala. Sad imas novu dizajnersku haljinu by sveki hahahahahahah

Alice... Ne znam dali dizanje teškog moze sto poremetiti ali ja redovito sebe dizem, i dizala sam se i u trudnoci i nije nikad nista poremetilo. U 2.trudnoci sam i laminat postavljala i dizala kutije i sve... I super se razvijala cak i na krivom mjestu. 
Al mogu reci da sam i ja danas kod treninga osjetila dolje nesto, a tek mi ovulacija stize. Tako da ja se nadam da nikad ništa nece poremetiti jer ovaj put ne stajem s treningom tih 2ww. Udebljala sam se ko prase i ne mogu si to dopustiti vise

----------


## Riri92

Ma ostala sam mirna, šta da radim. Malo me srce boli jer je (bila) Versace, ali dobro mi i sad izgleda. Bolje je sveki to prilagodila nego što je Donatella dizajnirala hahahaha.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ajme riri hahahahaahahahab uzasss. Ne znam bili se smijala ili plakala. Sad imas novu dizajnersku haljinu by sveki hahahahahahah
> 
> Alice... Ne znam dali dizanje teškog moze sto poremetiti ali ja redovito sebe dizem, i dizala sam se i u trudnoci i nije nikad nista poremetilo. U 2.trudnoci sam i laminat postavljala i dizala kutije i sve... I super se razvijala cak i na krivom mjestu. 
> Al mogu reci da sam i ja danas kod treninga osjetila dolje nesto, a tek mi ovulacija stize. Tako da ja se nadam da nikad ništa nece poremetiti jer ovaj put ne stajem s treningom tih 2ww. Udebljala sam se ko prase i ne mogu si to dopustiti vise


I ja inace redovno idem u teretanu al sad dok ne vidimo sta se desava, MM mi ne da. :D Nakon tok medicinski indiciranog pobacajja sve se poremetilo pa i ciste odlaze i dolaze i ono kao ajde ti pazi pa ces trenirat dook vidis sil trudna il ne. :D Imam osjecaj da bi mi i gin. rekao prvo tromjesecje da mirujem uz Duphaston. Apetit mi je wow pa kako sam krenula i ja cu se udebljati. Proslo ljeto 55 kg, ovo 58 (sad vec mozda i 60).Znam, nije mnogo ali na meni vise od 58 krene kipit pa budem kao krofnica.). Imam perioda kad mi se tesko udebljat,a onda naleti pa se samo polijepi :D.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 24.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~49.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## mašnica

Cure jel koja (ne) čekalica radila test? 

Kako ste sa simptomima? Kod mene ništa jedino sam jako žedna i jučer me svrbio pupak jel to simptom? Haha...kao što sam već napisala mislim da ništa ovaj mjesec...pojačat ćemo akciju za idući možda da se uhvati za ročkas u 11mj.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro i od mene. Ja sam skoro siznula. Spavala sam svega 2-3 sata. Prvo nisam mogla zaspati, a kad sam  i zaspala sanjala sam bolesne snove i stalno se budila. Probudim se u 4:37 hocu da se upiskim, a piskila sam oko 1:30 prije nego sam zaspala. Urin je bio rijedak i skoro proziran, vjerovatno jer nije mnogo proslo ali ja popiskih Gravignost OPET! Mislim da sam vidjela kao neku sjenu ali bijele boje hahahaha, vjerovatno u glavi. Ovo nadanje i iscekivanje me smori, spavati ne mogu nego samo razmisljam kad napraviti test i zadrzat pisolinu sto duze, a to mi je tesko (pa i po noci). Bas sam se opteretila. :D

Ono sto primijetim jeste da me sike na momente prze, pa prestanu i jutros jaki grcevi i ziganja u stomaku. Takodjer me dole svrbucka....posuho. Onako neispavana ja odlucim skratit muke. Odvedem kcerku u glazbenu skolu i u laboratorij uradim Betu. Nalaz ce biti za pola sata ako bude negativan,  ako bude pozitivan morat ce razradjivat pa ce trajati duze. Ne nadam se mnogo (u biti nadam ali gubim nadu). Jedino sto me drzi je sto mi je slina u ustima takva da su usta prepuna i prevlazna. 

ROMAN od mene, sorry!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

Sretnooo javi nam! I ja sam jučer bila budna od 4h, probudim se i zujim... hehe

----------


## AliceInChains

Sad su zvali....beta negativna.

----------


## mašnica

žao mi je...glavu gore i idemo dalje!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice bas mi je zao. Ali mi je drago da si otvorena tako, lakse je kad ne drzimo sve u sebi  :grouphug:  
Jesi razmisljala da narucis s interneta lh trakice pa da malo popratis dal hvatas ovulaciju s njima?

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice bas mi je zao. Ali mi je drago da si otvorena tako, lakse je kad ne drzimo sve u sebi  
> Jesi razmisljala da narucis s interneta lh trakice pa da malo popratis dal hvatas ovulaciju s njima?


Nisam razmisljala do sad ali sad razmisljam. Imas li link nekih isprobanih? Nisam do sada koristila je nisma imala potrebu. Prva kcerka prije 8 godina zaceta slucajno, nije uopste islo u mene il bar nismo znali (prvi brak, prije skoro 9 godina). Sada sam u drugom braku i jednu bebu smo izgubili, a i ta beba je dosla ''slucajno'', nije uslo u mene pa nismo ni razmisljali o tome nego sam se ja razboljela, jake lijekove pila, rendgene radila i onda saznala te imala mediscinski indiciran pobacaj nakon kojeg mi ni full amount spermica ne pomaze. Ironija?!

----------


## mašnica

Alice u potpunosti te razumijem, mi smo i prvo i drugo dijete začeli prije 9 tj 7 godina i od prve se primilo usuđujem se reći, čim smo prestali paziti. Prošle godine neplanirano ostala trudna što je u 8TT završilo sa missed ab. (prestalo kucati srce), pola godine nisam nikako htjela pokušavati ali sada nikako i ništa...

----------


## AliceInChains

Masnice, mi smo kao pazili i eto uhvatilo se dva puta sa prvim i drugim (nadam se zadnjim) muzem hahahahha-muka me na humor bacila. :D Ovo je bio moj prvi, svjesni pokusaj....i nista. Vjerujem da ima i do pobacaja i kortikestoriada na kojima sam bila od tada pa do skoro, i te ciste se pojavile i ciklusi non stop....Vidjet cu kad procurim pa pokusat sa ovim trakicama koje Jagodica spominje-ako stignu do tada. Duphaston sam digla i njih cu piti 18.-24. dan ciklusa. Samo nisam sigurna ko u narednom ciklusu uspije, dal da ih pijem 18. dan svakako-ali pitam kada odem po rezultate pape.

----------


## AliceInChains

Da dodam, jako mi je zao sto ti se to desilo. Ja sam cekala 6 mjeseci i sada eto ganjam. Isto mi je bilo 8tt....Vec sam sa 4tt znala da ce doci do pobacaja samo su me oporavljali za anesteziju da je podnesem jer sam jako losa bila i to pod agresivnom terapijom. Najteze je bilo biti jedan cijeli mjesec trudan i znati.....uhhh.....


Izvinite, ponijele su me emocije uzasno.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice ne moras se izvinjavati. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kak je to kad znas unaprijed... 

Ako vam je ovo bio prvi pokusaj mozda cak i bolje jos neko vrijeme da se ne opterecujes. Ali ako zelis, nemam direktan link ali na Ebay-u imas "One Step" trakice. Ima dosta verzija ali ugl se razlikuju samo po kolicini trakica u paketu i po tome dal uzimas samo lh ili i hcg ilti testove za trudnocu. Makar kazem, ako ste tek startali mozda cak i bolje pricekati sa tim popratnim materijalima da ti ne stvaraju dodatni stres.

Ja sam dobila od dr dvije uputnice. Jedna je hitna za sutra ujutro. Moram nositi uzorak urina. Tu koja je hitna cu vec sutra u podne znati, a ovu drugu nosim prekosutra jer ne stignem obje prije posla.
Opet sam pocela rozo brisati, jedino imam srece da nista ne boli i ne pece, samo stalna potreba za uriniranjem.

Di nam je ostatak ekipe?
Jel zna netko di je Ljube nestala? Bas sam danas naisla u mobu na onaj njen test i jos mi nejde u glavu da to nije bilo pozitivno...

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Jagodice samo nek prođe što prije. Čuvaj se.  :Love:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, narucili smo mi vec i prije odgovora ali neki wondfo. U paketu dodje 30 LH i 10 hcg. Optimalno ce stici polovinom ili krajem oktobra. Imam jedan ciklus bez njih (ako dodje do tad). Ako i uspije nece propast, nekome ce vec trebati, kostaju 13 dolara sto nije ogromno bogatstvo ako trudnoca uspije i bez njih. 
Jesmo, startali smo sad ali smo prvo cekali cista ova, ona onako, ovako, ciklusi, pa sad mi doktor dao zeleno svjetlo mimo toga da probamo uz Duphaston taj (Dabroston) jer ako me on regulira moci cu otprilike izracunat plodne tako da ce trakice dobro doci svakako. 

A to sa urinom je uzasno, ja stlano piskim i jako cesto imam te upale, jer je vec hronicno ali nisam piskila krv (kuc,kuc). Javi nam obavezno sta je sa nalaza. Djeluje li ti urin drugaciji, drugacijeg mirisa i sl.?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

I za Wondfo sam isto cula. Ma to ti je sve isto, kao i ti hcg testovi. Vidis, isti je Gravignost i recimo Clearblue. Ako ima sta pokazati, pokazat ce. 

Ma nista, ni cudan miris, ni nista eto. Mislim sva sreca. Sutra do 13h cu vec znati kaj je. Vjerujem da je upala samo pitanje kakva, to je sve. 
Javim svakako, hvala kaj se brinete  :Heart:

----------


## AliceInChains

Nadam se da ce sve biti OK. Ako jedes sveklu mozda brises pinkish radi toga? Ja sam se tako znala isprepadat, sa i kcerka. :D Vjerujem da ce to biti fine ako govoris da nije osjecaj tako strasan.

----------


## JelenaR

Curke kako ste....gdje nam se izgubila ljube??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E, ne znam kaj je svekla  :Grin:  ali mogu reci da ovih dana nisam ni jednu namirnicu jela svaki dan. Tako da sumnjam da je do toga. Ma to su male kolicine, vidljive samo kod brisanja. Onako nekad rozo nekad smedjkasto. Sutra bum pametnija.

Ljube je vidim prijavila dc, nadam se da samo malo odmara i da ce nam se uskoro pridruziti.
A di je JustMe?

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodice,mislim da je curka mislila na cvekli ili ti ga ciklu kako ko kaze......a neka malo.odmori mozak.ljube od svega...i ti se cuvaj to ti je mozda samo prehlada a moze biti i neka bakterija :Undecided:  :Undecided:

----------


## AliceInChains

> Jagodice,mislim da je curka mislila na cvekli ili ti ga ciklu kako ko kaze......a neka malo.odmori mozak.ljube od svega...i ti se cuvaj to ti je mozda samo prehlada a moze biti i neka bakterija



Da, mislila sam na cveklu/cikluali typo me prenese na slovo 's'. :D

----------


## justme409

Ja sam tu al nemam nista pametno, a ni glupo  za reci, pa cekam da vidim sto je tebi s tim crvenim. Cudno mi malo da nista ne osjecas, a crveno piskis. Jesi ti sigurna da nije mozda to neki znak, a ne urin

----------


## Viki88

jagodica u prosloj trudnoci sam mokrila cistu cistu krv , za cudo nije me ni peklo niti bolilo , urin bio sterilan na kraju su bili kamenci bubrezni,kad sma ih pomokrila vise nije bilo krvi.. isto tako samznala imati takve uroinfekte gdje sam isto brisala sukrvicu , antibiotici su rjesavali stvar..

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 25.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~50.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ne bi rekla da je znak jer imam dole taj osjecaj pikanja povremeno, bas ono ko kad se nahladim. I stalno me tjera piskiti. Tako da imam ja neke simptome "upale" ali blaze. A i to "crveno" je u biti svijetlo rozo/smedjkasto i u jako malim kolicinama. Ma evo danas do 13h cu znati. Vjerujem da sam se nahladila samo, ili u najgorem slucaju pokupila neku bakterijicu. Hvala vam svima kaj brinete  :Heart:  al ja sam sigurno da nije nis ozbiljno. 
I da, nisam ciklu jela.

Viki, mislim da bi pala u nesvijest da vidim da pisam krv! 
Kaj ima kod vas dvoje?  :Grin:

----------


## Viki88

> Ma ne bi rekla da je znak jer imam dole taj osjecaj pikanja povremeno, bas ono ko kad se nahladim. I stalno me tjera piskiti. Tako da imam ja neke simptome "upale" ali blaze. A i to "crveno" je u biti svijetlo rozo/smedjkasto i u jako malim kolicinama. Ma evo danas do 13h cu znati. Vjerujem da sam se nahladila samo, ili u najgorem slucaju pokupila neku bakterijicu. Hvala vam svima kaj brinete  al ja sam sigurno da nije nis ozbiljno. 
> I da, nisam ciklu jela.
> 
> Viki, mislim da bi pala u nesvijest da vidim da pisam krv! 
> Kaj ima kod vas dvoje?


ma nebi

----------


## Viki88

znaci napisala sam kilometarsku poruku a oni lustili samo "ma nebi" :-@

----------


## Viki88

znaci bila sam 3 tj pred porod,po noci piskim i cista krv, odem spavati ,u jutro kazem muzu a on poludio kaj nisam otisla na hitnu, reko budem vidjela kako ce u jutro biti..ja opet na wc kad ono krv , nis skuhala si kavu, dorucak i polako za petrovu .. tamo se pomokrim opet cistaa krv ,kaze dr.pa kako me nista ne boli,reko bas nista.. zadrzali me,sestra mi kateterom isla uzeti uk i pokrenula kamencice,tek je tada pocelo boliti ..popiskila sam 2 kamencica i ni traga krvi vise,ali su me svejedno 5 dana drzali radi toga.
a mi smo dobro ,jucer smo bili na kontroli ima oko 1800g. mozda ce biti malo sitniji ali samo neka je zdrav.. jos nam je 7tt ostalo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto i mjere sjedaju na svoje mjesto, sto so blize to ce biti sve tocnije vjerujem! Bas mi je tvoja prica posebna, znam da tebi nije neki gust i da bi radije da je od prvog dana sve bilo normalno. Ali kad se sjetim onih pocetaka, a sad samo sto nije stigao frajer! Ma divota   :Heart:  
A tebi svaka cas kak si to mirne glave bila hendlala, jos si zena kavu skuhala hahaha

----------


## justme409

Da skuhala kavu pa pomalo hahahaahahahahha

Da, bas mi je drago da je sve tako dobro ispalo. Nakon onog pocetka, ufffff. Nadam se da cd se smiriti sve kad se rodi.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo cure da javim. U biti nis posebno ne znam, poviseni su malo leukociti ali sve u svemu nis specijalno. Pustila mi je dr lijek, i sad cekam urinokulturu da vidimo kaj se tocno desava. Kolko sam ja shvatila leukociti poviseni vjerojatno radi upale ali treba vidjeti kaj ju je uzrokovalo kad stigne urinokultura. Ugl startam s terapijom, pa se nadam da bu doslo na svoje ubrzo.

----------


## mašnica

*ljube gdje si?*

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, a bakterije? Krv? Daj poslikaj nalaz i sibni sliku ovdje

----------


## AliceInChains

Samo da mahnem, danas mi je frka. Isla  svasta za kcerku odradjivat u bolnicu i po njen nalaz MRI te dogovarali sta dalje i sad radim online. 

Vidim da Jagodica ne javlja nis za nalze, nadam se da je sve OK.

Puse svima!!!


P.S. Mene jajnici otkidaju povremeno, moguce da se vjestica blizi ili cista boli...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemam nalaz, kod doktorice je zvala sam ju s posla. Krv nisam vadila, jos moram urinokulturu obaviti. Ona ce vjerojatno pokazati ako je rijec o bakteriji o kojoj vrsti se radi.
Evo, danas opet nema tragova na papiru, ali i dalje isti osjecaj punog mjehura, cesta potreba za piskiti i na kraju pisanja onaj pritisak cudan koji uvijek svi osjetimo samo pojacan. 
Sutra nosim urin za uk, i kroz 4-5 dana cu znati tocno o cemu se radi. A vjerujem da mi je prepisala neki antibiotik sirokog spektra da ne cekam te druge nalaze. 
Jedino mi malo bedasto da se u ovih 5 dana nisu simptomi nista promjenili. Obicno kad bi me zezao mjehur proslo bi samo kroz par dana a sad ni gore ni bolje. Valjda bude sad kad krenem s terapijom.

Ma dosadna sam i sebi vec, ne znam zasto vas tolko zamaram s time  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Nisam mislila krv, nego krv u urinu. To je isto stavka u urinu koja se pregledava... Pa me cudi da ti nije rekla da ima krvi u urinu, a ti brises crvenkasto...

----------


## JelenaR

Eeee curkeeee,di ste??kako ste

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, rekla sam ja njoj da brisem tragove krvi, pa mi mozda zato nije govorila to posebno jer recimo zna da znam. Nema mi tu realno kaj ni reci, zna se desiti kao nuspojava upale, nije mozda bas cesto ali nije neobicno. Evo ovaj antibiotik je bas za upale mjehura, bubrega i mokracnog sustava tako da ipak mi je prepisala nekaj konkretno.

----------


## JelenaR

> JustMe, rekla sam ja njoj da brisem tragove krvi, pa mi mozda zato nije govorila to posebno jer recimo zna da znam. Nema mi tu realno kaj ni reci, zna se desiti kao nuspojava upale, nije mozda bas cesto ali nije neobicno. Evo ovaj antibiotik je bas za upale mjehura, bubrega i mokracnog sustava tako da ipak mi je prepisala nekaj konkretno.


Jagodice,ja sam cjeli ovaj ciklus imala upalu i to znam po iscjedku,i jos uvjek imam...vjestica kasni dva dana,i to znam da je zbog te upale tako da se ja nenadam ovaj mjessec opet..i ici cu sto prije doktoru da vidim sta se to desava tamo dolje :neznam:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :iskušenje:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Riri92

> JustMe, rekla sam ja njoj da brisem tragove krvi, pa mi mozda zato nije govorila to posebno jer recimo zna da znam. Nema mi tu realno kaj ni reci, zna se desiti kao nuspojava upale, nije mozda bas cesto ali nije neobicno. Evo ovaj antibiotik je bas za upale mjehura, bubrega i mokracnog sustava tako da ipak mi je prepisala nekaj konkretno.


Super da je baš za to što ti treba. Samo nek brzo prođe.  :Love:

----------


## justme409

Onda jagodica napad na upalu sa svih strana
 Vidi borovicu, radi se caj od nje. Znam da je pomogla ljudima koji su se borili cak i s eserihijom

----------


## Viki88

> Nemam nalaz, kod doktorice je zvala sam ju s posla. Krv nisam vadila, jos moram urinokulturu obaviti. Ona ce vjerojatno pokazati ako je rijec o bakteriji o kojoj vrsti se radi.
> Evo, danas opet nema tragova na papiru, ali i dalje isti osjecaj punog mjehura, cesta potreba za piskiti i na kraju pisanja onaj pritisak cudan koji uvijek svi osjetimo samo pojacan. 
> Sutra nosim urin za uk, i kroz 4-5 dana cu znati tocno o cemu se radi. A vjerujem da mi je prepisala neki antibiotik sirokog spektra da ne cekam te druge nalaze. 
> Jedino mi malo bedasto da se u ovih 5 dana nisu simptomi nista promjenili. Obicno kad bi me zezao mjehur proslo bi samo kroz par dana a sad ni gore ni bolje. Valjda bude sad kad krenem s terapijom.
> 
> Ma dosadna sam i sebi vec, ne znam zasto vas tolko zamaram s time


meni je tako sad bilo u trudnoci , pritisak ,stalno osjecaj punog mjehura i zazari pri kraju mokrenja.. bila je E.coli ali jedna tura antib.i proslo je..

a nego sta ,kakva panika ,da si nisam pojela i popila kavu pitaj Boga kada bih, dok su me obradili rucak je prosao,dobila sam tek veceru..

tako sam kad sam trebala ici roditi, trudovi na 5 min, puknuo vodenjak ali ja rekla svekrvi nek mi skuha kavu i da dorucak haha,bilo je oko 6h u jutro .. tek nakon kaj sam se dobro najela sam krenula u bolnicu

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 26.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~51.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Cureee sta se desava sa vama...nesto ste se izgubile ovih dana kako ste,ima li sta novo

----------


## AliceInChains

Cao cureee! Ja evo sva usporena, danas radim od 12:30, cura u muzickoj, pijem kafu pa ce obaveze krenuti nakon kafe. Stomak i dalje boli uzasno ali vjestice nemaaaa. Inace me nikad ne boli ovako, pogotov danima pred vjesticu...a i sike otpadose. Beta je negativna tako da trudnoca nije....Da li bas cista moze ovakve bolove izazvati? :/

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice ja (na srecu) nemam iskustva s cistama, nadam se da ce ti neko od cura znati reci nesto.

Viki, o tome ja sanjam! Da kad jednog dana krenu trudovi odradim doma sto veci dio i ne dodem prerano u bolnicu. Da ne moram tamo po hodnicima nahodavati.

Ja od 6 budna, vozio me muz da predam uzorak za urinokulturu, nalazi za 7 dana. Dosla doma, prosetala curku (psa jel...), pristavila gulas da se dinsta i malo sredila stan. Sad je evo sve gotovo, ostaje mi jos jedna setnja, rucati i onda na posao.
I da, popila dve ture antibiotika i vec sad ne osjecam vise pikanje u mjehuru. A bome pisnula jucer i test. Jest da je rano ali negativan je. Mozda i bolje obzirom na upalu i antibiotike. 

Oce mi se netko pridruziti u testiranju?

----------


## JelenaR

> Alice ja (na srecu) nemam iskustva s cistama, nadam se da ce ti neko od cura znati reci nesto.
> 
> Viki, o tome ja sanjam! Da kad jednog dana krenu trudovi odradim doma sto veci dio i ne dodem prerano u bolnicu. Da ne moram tamo po hodnicima nahodavati.
> 
> Ja od 6 budna, vozio me muz da predam uzorak za urinokulturu, nalazi za 7 dana. Dosla doma, prosetala curku (psa jel...), pristavila gulas da se dinsta i malo sredila stan. Sad je evo sve gotovo, ostaje mi jos jedna setnja, rucati i onda na posao.
> I da, popila dve ture antibiotika i vec sad ne osjecam vise pikanje u mjehuru. A bome pisnula jucer i test. Jest da je rano ali negativan je. Mozda i bolje obzirom na upalu i antibiotike. 
> 
> Oce mi se netko pridruziti u testiranju?


Jagodice,po mom kalendaru danas je 2.dan kako kasni...radila sam test prekjuce bio je negativan...mozda je i rano a mozda zbog prehlade i kasni ni sama neznam....samo se razocaram uvjek kad ovako malo zakasni

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, to sto manje piskas znaci da reagujes fino na terapiju sto je super. I u slucaju da si T, ako je pencilinski antibiotik ne bi trebalo biti problema.Moja curka dosla iz muzicke i ne dam joj u skolu, imala dvije vodenaste stolice, a proljev nikad nije imala nego se od rodjenja borimo da zatvorom pa nam svima neobicno. Uglavnom kuhala supicu, dala joj Prolife, a ja raidm online izmedju ostalog pa sam tamam tu s njom. 

Jelena, dobro mozes izdrzati da ne uradis, ja bih do sad bar 4-5 odradila.

----------


## JelenaR

> Jagodice, to sto manje piskas znaci da reagujes fino na terapiju sto je super. I u slucaju da si T, ako je pencilinski antibiotik ne bi trebalo biti problema.Moja curka dosla iz muzicke i ne dam joj u skolu, imala dvije vodenaste stolice, a proljev nikad nije imala nego se od rodjenja borimo da zatvorom pa nam svima neobicno. Uglavnom kuhala supicu, dala joj Prolife, a ja raidm online izmedju ostalog pa sam tamam tu s njom. 
> 
> Jelena, dobro mozes izdrzati da ne uradis, ja bih do sad bar 4-5 odradila.


Ma.joj..ja sam njega vec radila prije dva dana..i bio je negativan..inace mi je ciklus 27/28 dana....po kalendaru 2 dana kasni....mozda je zbog prehlade....neznam ni sama vise...bojim ss samo da cu se razocarat opet

----------


## AliceInChains

Jelena, ja sam se isto bojala betu vaditi i bilo mi je tesko kad sam saznala da li je ili nije....neizvjesnost me bas trgala.

Dobro je pa poznajes ciklus. Kod mene je bilo problema s vremena na vrijeme te su mi jos od prije prve kcerke govorili da cu imat problem, a i za kcerku i za bebu koje nema (smrc) sam saznala 26.dan ciklusa nakon samo dan kasnjenja bez da sam znala da ima mogucnosti za trudnocu jer smo se kao cuvali (prekinut snosaj, hah). Bas je bio kao svicarski sat (ciklus, jel) Da li bas pobacaj moze toliko poremetiti ciklus da ne znas vise ni kad ni sta, a ni da ti potpuni snosaj ne moze nista. :D 

Bojim se da nisam tek sad dosla u onu fazu o kojoj su govorili (tesko ces ti ostat trudna). Kortikosteroidi 7 mjeseci nisu pomogli sigurno.

----------


## JelenaR

Ja sam prosle god imala vanmatericnu...prva tri ciklusa su bila koma.....a onda su se uredali...i bas pratim po kalendaru za menstruaciju....i uvjek je tu u dan dva razlike...pa sad neznam vise ni sama sta da mislim i radim....sacekacu jos malo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, moj savjet je da pustis to sto ti govore. Ja vjerujem da tebi sve jos dolazi u normalu. Tako da daj i sebi i svoj tijelu vremena. A to sto ti govore pusti. Koliko je mama na ovom svijetu kojima su rekli da nece nikad ostati trudne.

Jelena, a moguce je da kasni radi prehlade. I radi stresa, i radi vremena. Nema kaj ne utjece. Ako ti ne dode kroz dva dana eventualno ponovi test.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ja sam prosle god imala vanmatericnu...prva tri ciklusa su bila koma.....a onda su se uredali...i bas pratim po kalendaru za menstruaciju....i uvjek je tu u dan dva razlike...pa sad neznam vise ni sama sta da mislim i radim....sacekacu jos malo


Nadam se da ce se poslagati i kod mene. A kao sto rekose, ako ne dodje jos koji dan, ponovi test...

Meni moji simptomi nisu jasni apsolutno....trudnicki su skroz- a do 25. dana ima jos 6 dana. Beta vjerujem ne laze....jedino da nece doc ranije.

----------


## Andydea123

ej cure... ja bila jutros kod ginekologa. nije me pregledavao niti radio uzv jer sam mu rekla da bi ja najradije da mi napise uputnicu za daljnju obradu u bolnici na humanoj jer mi se vise ne da gubit vrijeme. ili ako jos on moze dat neku terapiju,ali mi je rekao da mi on nista nebi dao posto bi isla dalje. tako mi je napisao uputnicu za pregled i obradu a da ce mi on onda bez problema dat SVE potrebno sto mi oni prepisu i da se zbog toga ne brinem. i takooo,uspila sam se narucit u kbc split za srijedu kod dr. Šunj (kod nje sam vec isla) pa cemo vidit sto ce ona sve od pretraga zahtjevat. ufff... ovo me malo prodrmalo jer sam sve mislila da cu izbjec bolnicu ali sam isto tako zadovoljna jer se napokon micem s mrtve tocke. eto.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, ma bolje ici naprijed pa makar i malo uzdrmano nego cupkati na poznatom mjestu koje ne vodi nikud. Ajde nek je sa srecom! A kad si zadnje radila Papu i briseve? Vjerujem da ce te to traziti prije ili kasnije.

Alice, do cega ima 6dana? Ja ne znam kak beta funkcionira ali jel moguce da si prerano otisla vaditi? Znam da curama koje su u postupku obicno daju uputnicu za betu 12-14 dana nakon postupka, pa vjerujem da ima veze. Vjerojatno jer beta pocne rasti tek nakon implantacije, pa dok se podupla do nekih mjera s kojima se moze racunati. Alice jesu tebi rekli vrijednosti ili samo da je negativno?

----------


## AliceInChains

> Andy, ma bolje ici naprijed pa makar i malo uzdrmano nego cupkati na poznatom mjestu koje ne vodi nikud. Ajde nek je sa srecom! A kad si zadnje radila Papu i briseve? Vjerujem da ce te to traziti prije ili kasnije.
> 
> Alice, do cega ima 6dana? Ja ne znam kak beta funkcionira ali jel moguce da si prerano otisla vaditi? Znam da curama koje su u postupku obicno daju uputnicu za betu 12-14 dana nakon postupka, pa vjerujem da ima veze. Vjerojatno jer beta pocne rasti tek nakon implantacije, pa dok se podupla do nekih mjera s kojima se moze racunati. Alice jesu tebi rekli vrijednosti ili samo da je negativno?


Jagodice, 6 dana do 25. dana ciklusa  (kad inace dobivam)ako racunamo da je zadnja bila (blago krvarenje 3 dana) 8.9. Sad mi je i temperatura 37 C, cice bole toliko da kad me kcerka zagrli vrisnem. Mada mi se i mnogo spava i onako slabasna sam-mozda me se samo kakav virus dohvatio.

Andy, sretno i samo hrabro!

----------


## AliceInChains

P.S. Odnos 12.9., implantacija pojma nemam kad je mogla biti, a betu radila prekjucer cini mi se sto je 12 dana nakon odnosa. Nisu dali vrijednosti nego samo javili da je negativna.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ako racunas da je menga bila 8.9. onda ti 12.9. nisu mogli niti biti jos plodni dani. Po tome ispada da si isla vaditi betu dan dva nakon sto bi bila ovulacija. Jer uzmimo 8.9. kao 1.dc i ako racunas da ti ovulacije negdje 14ti dan, ajmo reci evo da je na 11ti dan posto imas krace cikluse, po tome ti je tek negdje oko 19-20.9. bila. To bi znacilo da si betu vadila cca 4-5 dana nakon O.
Onda ti je rano jos i za test. Test realno onda ne moras ni raditi negdje do 30.9.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tebi bi po toj racunici bilo jos rano i za implantaciju. Ili rano ili taman ovih dana da se desi. 
Lijepi su to sve simptomi, mozda se nesto i kuha bas u ovom trenu. Ali ti je jos rano za ikakvo testiranje ako je M bila 8.9. Morat ces jos par dana zivce trenirati. Ah, to je taj divni "two week wait"... 

Mene cice malo pocele boliti. Trebala bi dobit za 4 dana, a one obicno pocnu boliti oko tjedan dana prije. Pa ako im je za vjerovati (a nije!) Meni bi mogla zakasniti koji dan ovaj ciklus.

----------


## anita83

Alice to sto si ti tad testirala betu je pre rano

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, ja nemam pojma da li je to bila menga jer je trajalo 3 dana (8. 9. i 10. , a 12.9. je bio drugi dan bez krvi). Jao sta sam sve mogla kupiti umjesto ovih testova....Ako ne dobijem u prvoj nedjelji oktobra onda cu vidjet dalje....ja sam imala mengu dva puta u 15 dana ...ko ce znat kad su bili koji dani, ahahahaha.

----------


## AliceInChains

Ono sto mene zanima jeste da ja imam zakazano farbanje u subotu. U prvoj trudnoci sam imala prirodnu kosu dok jos nisam pocela sijediti/bijeliti pa ne znam bas mnogo o farbanju u trudnoci. Cak i da se nesto kuva, ne bi trebalo bit problema?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja mislim da si bez brige, to je za dva da i ako se i radi o trudnoci mislim da je to prerano da bi stetilo. Ali nek me cure slobodno dematiraju ako sam u krivu.

----------


## anita83

U prvom tromjesecju ne treba bojat kosu. 
E a di ljube nestala?

----------


## justme409

Ja nebi na tvom mjestu bojala. Tj kad sam na tvom mjestu ne bojam. Vec par mj hodam uzasne kose hahahaaha

Meni se sve zbrckalo od onog sto mi je prije bilo "normalno"
Znaci vec 3 mjeseca skoro su mi (.) (.) napete. Splasnu na 3 dana mozda u ciklusu, ako i toliko, i onda opet krenu. Ne bole mozda 7 dana od ciklusa max. Iscjedak vise ne znam sto misliti o njemu. Vec 2 mj imam m 2 dana jako, 2 dana slabo, pa 4 dana spoting (prije sam imala 6,7 dana krvarenje i gotovo bi bilo), onda sad mi je uskoro kao o po datumu, a i po bolovima, jucer i prekjucer sam osjetila onako bockanje, i danas odjednom gusti bijeli iscjedak ko prije m. Totalno me zbunio. Ne postoji kod mene onaj egg white. Bas sam promatrala sad 2 ciklusa. Ili ga nema ili je gusti bijeli ili vodeno bijeli. Al ne postoji egg white nikako.
I to je to. Nije mi jasno to moje tijelo nikako... Nikako da se i ono odluci sto ce... 
S tim da sam ovaj mjesec bezbrizna skroz jer racunam da je na krivu stranu ovulacija. Tako da od umora samo zaspemo, ko stari baba i dida... Jadan ce puknuti hahaaha

----------


## AliceInChains

> U prvom tromjesecju ne treba bojat kosu. 
> E a di ljube nestala?


Ja vise nagadjat ne mogu, prosle subote sam otkazala jer nisam znala, sad su i beta i testovi negativni....ja mislim da je to.....to. Hvala vam. Mozda za svaki slucaj ujutro u subotu uradim test ahahahaha, prije nego odem.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ja nebi na tvom mjestu bojala. Tj kad sam na tvom mjestu ne bojam. Vec par mj hodam uzasne kose hahahaaha
> 
> Meni se sve zbrckalo od onog sto mi je prije bilo "normalno"
> Znaci vec 3 mjeseca skoro su mi (.) (.) napete. Splasnu na 3 dana mozda u ciklusu, ako i toliko, i onda opet krenu. Ne bole mozda 7 dana od ciklusa max. Iscjedak vise ne znam sto misliti o njemu. Vec 2 mj imam m 2 dana jako, 2 dana slabo, pa 4 dana spoting (prije sam imala 6,7 dana krvarenje i gotovo bi bilo), onda sad mi je uskoro kao o po datumu, a i po bolovima, jucer i prekjucer sam osjetila onako bockanje, i danas odjednom gusti bijeli iscjedak ko prije m. Totalno me zbunio. Ne postoji kod mene onaj egg white. Bas sam promatrala sad 2 ciklusa. Ili ga nema ili je gusti bijeli ili vodeno bijeli. Al ne postoji egg white nikako.
> I to je to. Nije mi jasno to moje tijelo nikako... Nikako da se i ono odluci sto ce... 
> S tim da sam ovaj mjesec bezbrizna skroz jer racunam da je na krivu stranu ovulacija. Tako da od umora samo zaspemo, ko stari baba i dida... Jadan ce puknuti hahaaha


Ne znam sad...da li opet otkazati....mada ka sto pisah Aniti u odgovoru, sve upucuje na to da nisam. Mislila sam se ofarbati sada i onda ako uspije iduci mjesec trudnoca, tamo nakon prvog tromjesecja nekad....ja tamno smedja prirodno, a farbam se u plavo-not nice kada izraste. :D

A isto tako....tijelo izgleda vodi neku bitku i bori se....ja blage veze nemam vise kad je sta.

----------


## Riri92

Meni je sestra u toj klinici gdje vodim trudnoću dala neku listu svih stvari koje su preporučljive i koje nisu u trudnoći. Onako, simpatično je, ali uglavnom za bojanje kose piše da nije preporučljivo. Nije u stupcu za izričito ne, ali kao ne bi trebalo. Ja se ne farbam inače pa se nisam ni raspitivala, ali pretpostavljam da ti neće ništa biti od jednog puta ako si trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

> Meni je sestra u toj klinici gdje vodim trudnoću dala neku listu svih stvari koje su preporučljive i koje nisu u trudnoći. Onako, simpatično je, ali uglavnom za bojanje kose piše da nije preporučljivo. Nije u stupcu za izričito ne, ali kao ne bi trebalo. Ja se ne farbam inače pa se nisam ni raspitivala, ali pretpostavljam da ti neće ništa biti od jednog puta ako si trudna.


Nisam se ni ja farbala prije ali krenem bijelit i to me nerviralo. Na tamnoj, ravnoj kosi, antene...i krenem sa pramenovima i sad sam kompletno plava. Nisam mnogo bijela ali prilicno je rano pocelo....i bas sam onako razmisljala sta sa kosom u trudnoci jer sam bila prirodna u prvoj....kako sa ovim jer svakako planiram jel....pustit i trpit, mskice mozda za sjaj i biti dvobojna, sad je to u modi :D

----------


## Riri92

> Nisam se ni ja farbala prije ali krenem bijelit i to me nerviralo. Na tamnoj, ravnoj kosi, antene...i krenem sa pramenovima i sad sam kompletno plava. Nisam mnogo bijela ali prilicno je rano pocelo....i bas sam onako razmisljala sta sa kosom u trudnoci jer sam bila prirodna u prvoj....kako sa ovim jer svakako planiram jel....pustit i trpit, mskice mozda za sjaj i biti dvobojna, sad je to u modi :D


Pramenove možeš izvlačiti zato što se tu boja ne dotiče direktno sa kožom, samo je na kosi, tj. ne utrljava se u tjeme. I koliko ja znam, problem u bojama za kosu su amonijak i peroksid, a toga nema u (većini) polutrajnih boja, odnosno preljeva za kosu. Tako da i to smiješ koristiti, ali svakako provjeri koju boju ti frizerka stavlja, a ako je donosiš sama onda pročitaš iza što je u njoj pa pripaziš da nema toga.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja sam iz pramenova presla na farbanje sa Keune 1517 . Iz pramenova odem u bakarnu boju na mjesec dana i vratim se u plavo pa jos nije jednaka :D Ako mi test bude negativan u subotu ujutro (imam jos jedan u rezervi ahahahha) ofarbat cu se sada, a kad trudnoca uspije onda cu pustiti izrast, nema mi druge. Bed mi je po drugi put otkazivati, mogla je nekome drugom dati termin. Nije da se igram nego sve ukazuje da nema nista trenutno.:D

----------


## Riri92

Haha ja sam se farbala kad sam bila mlađa ali nema smisla, kosa mi jako brzo rasta pa se izrast vidi već za par dana. Ne sviđa mi se baš moja prirodna boja kose (smeđa), ali još manje mi se sviđa konstantno farbanje.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> U prvom tromjesecju ne treba bojat kosu. 
> E a di ljube nestala?


Pratim vas draga ...

Ali trenutno sam sa glavom na odmoru a kako cu dugo neznam.... 

Danas imam uzv pa cemo viditi... popila sam zadnji ciklus klomifen i vise ga ne zelim... bas mi je bilo lose.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hej Ljube! 
Ma ako tebi pase samo odmori. Pa nisam znala da si bila na klomifenu, kako mi je to promaknulo? 
Javi nam kaj si saznala na uzv ako ce ti se dati.

Jutro svima!!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima i od mene. Mi ustale, mala opet sa stomakom cudna pa je necu slat u muzicko skolu, a njoj se ide jer nastavnica pita neke stvari iz baleta. No, podaleko mi je i ne bih mogla odmah doci ako joj bude losije. U redovnu skolu cu joj dozvoliti jer je prkeo puta pa moze sama kuci ako joj ne bude OK. Ja....cijelo tijelo me svrbi iz nekog razloga, cice i dalje bole, kao i stomak....i malo se eto sad dvoumim oko te subote. :D

Ljube, tebe cini mi se nisam susrela na forumu jos ali zelim srecu sa svim.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 27.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~52.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Himalaya

> Ja nebi na tvom mjestu bojala. Tj kad sam na tvom mjestu ne bojam. Vec par mj hodam uzasne kose hahahaaha
> 
> Meni se sve zbrckalo od onog sto mi je prije bilo "normalno"
> Znaci vec 3 mjeseca skoro su mi (.) (.) napete. Splasnu na 3 dana mozda u ciklusu, ako i toliko, i onda opet krenu. Ne bole mozda 7 dana od ciklusa max. Iscjedak vise ne znam sto misliti o njemu. Vec 2 mj imam m 2 dana jako, 2 dana slabo, pa 4 dana spoting (prije sam imala 6,7 dana krvarenje i gotovo bi bilo), onda sad mi je uskoro kao o po datumu, a i po bolovima, jucer i prekjucer sam osjetila onako bockanje, i danas odjednom gusti bijeli iscjedak ko prije m. Totalno me zbunio. Ne postoji kod mene onaj egg white. Bas sam promatrala sad 2 ciklusa. Ili ga nema ili je gusti bijeli ili vodeno bijeli. Al ne postoji egg white nikako.
> I to je to. Nije mi jasno to moje tijelo nikako... Nikako da se i ono odluci sto ce... 
> S tim da sam ovaj mjesec bezbrizna skroz jer racunam da je na krivu stranu ovulacija. Tako da od umora samo zaspemo, ko stari baba i dida... Jadan ce puknuti hahaaha


jesi li provjerila prolaktin? Meni kad je povišen (.) (.) bole za poludit. Naročito me bole zadnjih 15 dana u ciklusu (od ovulacije do M). A kod pojačanog iscjetka kažu da je moguća neka upala.

----------


## AliceInChains

Nemojte mi se smijat, ne znam jeste li vi ovoliko bile ikad opterecene ali ja jesam.. :D Ja isla da pokusam dobiti uputnicu za  betu besplatno na klinickom centru i dobijem tri. Nalaz ce biti za 2 h, ali radit ce i koliko tacno iznosi pa tipa ako bude 4 da uradim opet za 7 dana. Uglavnom, ne nadam se sekunde al bar da znam i radi farbanja i radi terapije za astmu jer moram Flixotide pumpicu zabijeniti Budelin pumpicom ako jesam. Trenutno ne uzimam nijednu, a trebala bih. I dam rekli su da je prije par dana definitivno bilo rano, a sad eto pa i moglo bi pokazati ako jesam i gledat ce na ukupni iznos , a ne samo poz. ili neg. U svakom slucaju dva razlicita reagensa nisu na odmet. :D (Danas sam luda.....)

----------


## Riri92

A čuj Alice, ako ti je bitno zbog zdravstvenih problema, onda naravno bolje da testiraš.  :Smile:  A ovo prije par dana i ja mislim da je bilo rano. 

Ostale cure, kako ste?

----------


## AliceInChains

> A čuj Alice, ako ti je bitno zbog zdravstvenih problema, onda naravno bolje da testiraš.  A ovo prije par dana i ja mislim da je bilo rano. 
> 
> Ostale cure, kako ste?



Da, danas je 15. dan nakon odnosa ne ukljucujuci taj dan te ako bude da nisam....onda bi trebalo biti vjerodostojnije nego 12. dan.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ma nama je odma lakse kad vidimo da nas ima jos takvih koje su sumnjicave. Jedva cekam da javis i svu srecu zelim! A drzim fige i da malecka sto prije ozdravi!

----------


## JelenaR

Moja vjestica ipak stigla....veli guzva na granici pa se zadrzala,hahah
 :lool:   :lool:   :drama:

----------


## anita83

Hehe jelena
Ja sam ok....osim sto muku mucim sa svekrvom. Brinem se o zeni godinama i dns me tako izvrjedala  :Sad:  
Kako vi sa svojima? Da.malo zaokrenemo temu....u dobrim ste odnosima il u losim?

Riri kak si ti? Napreduje trudnoca?

----------


## AliceInChains

Jelena, pridruzujem ti se...  :Sad:  Nisam dobila ali evo rezultat bete je 1,26 tako da cu je cekati pa u nove pobjede. 

Anita, kod mene je svekrva OK. Zivimo 4 h busem udaljene, ne petlja se ni u sta..jedino mi malo smeta sto mazi sina previse ali boze moj, majka je pa donekle razumijem....pokusa nekad preko mene,nakon sto njemu kaze 5 puta: de nek ide vadit nalaze, de nek ovo, de nek ono....reko odrastao je covjek, zna sam sta treba, a sta ne treba i zeli li. Nekada samo eto slicne stvari pa on i ona onda ocekuju da se ja brinem o njemu kao o djetetu, a ja to ne zelim. Brinem dovoljno, ali hello.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Anita, zasto te izvrijedjala? Mislilasam da si mozda spominjala vec, ali ne vidjeh post o tome.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice zao mi je, sad se mozes barem u miru pofarbati! 

Jelena, guzva na granici ha?  :Grin: 

Grlim vas cure, drzte se  :grouphug: 

Ja sam sa svojom svekrvom u dobrim odnosima, dok smo bili u istom stanu je bilo nekih manjih trzavica, ali otkad smo odselili (samo kat nize btw) i nas odnos je postao bolji. A i sto sam ja starija valjda je drugacije, bila sam klinka kad sam ju upoznala. I stvarno skoro svaku Nedjelju rucamo kod nje, i kroz tjedan cesto nam zna reci da ima skuhano ako ocemo i tako. Inace sveki i dva sogija zive u istoj zgradi samo kat iznad nas (ne direkt iznad nas na svu srecu, obzirom na dane pokrivanja i ostale dane  :Laughing:  ) tako da se cesto vidimo.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andy, ma bolje ici naprijed pa makar i malo uzdrmano nego cupkati na poznatom mjestu koje ne vodi nikud. Ajde nek je sa srecom! A kad si zadnje radila Papu i briseve? Vjerujem da ce te to traziti prije ili kasnije.


bas tako jagodice. papu, briseve i bris na klamidiju sam radila prosle godine u 11.mjesecu malo nakon kiretaze. to znam da cu morat ponovno vadit ali prvo idem kod doktorice pa sto ona kaze. ove godine u 4.mjesecu sam vadila proteine (albumin),spolne hormone i vitamine (shbg,ukupni testosteron,slobodni testosteron i bioraspolozivi testosteron). isla sam 3 ciklusa na folikulometije i imala ciljane odnose. nisam puno toga sa ginekologom napravila u ovih godinu dana od kiretaze jer on bas i nema velike volje tako je i za njega a i za mene bolje da idem na humanu di se bas time bave i da tamo napravim sve sto se moze.

----------


## Riri92

Cure žao mi je, ali sad pokušajte uživati što više do idućeg čekanja.  :Love:  

Anita, sjećam se da si na nekoj temi već pisala da se brineš o njoj.. Baš šteta što to ne vidi i ne cijeni. 
Moji svekiji su oboje super. Ne petljaju nam se u brak i nisu razmazili sina hvala Bogu. Družimo se, dolaze i oni kod nas i mi idemo tamo. Puno puta nas se sveki sjeti pa donese neku hranu haha. U biti ja s njima nikad nisam morala proći ono što je moj muž prošao sa mojima. Čak bih rekla da je bilo trenutaka i da su ga mrzili. Kod nas je on taj koji bi se s punim pravom mogao žaliti. 

Dobro sam. Neispavana sam u biti jer noćas nisam spavala. Ne znam koji vrag me natjerao na guglanje.. Moj brat je rođen sa deformiranim nogama i uglavnom riješilo se to sve operacijama ali ja sam išla guglati sinoć o toj bolesti. Prvo sam jedva našla kako se to zove jer je to nešto o čemu se kod nas u kući ne priča. Onda sam našla i da genetika utječe na to. I hrpu iskustava gdje mame pišu da je dijete rođeno s tim i da je takvu deformaciju imao njihov tata/brat/netko, a još u većini slučajeva pogađa muški spol. I eto, užasno sam se uplašila i nisam spavala ali danas sam dobro. 

Jagodice vi ste stvarno cijelu zgradu okupirali.  :Laughing:  

Andydea, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

1dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, a jel ne bi nifty pokazao da postoji sansa za deformaciju? 
Ma pametna si cura, nemoj si bezveze stresove stvarati, znas da to nista ne znaci. Ja uvijek kazem, na internetu je uvijek lakse naci losa iskustva. A i teze je naci dobra. Jer realno, kaj ces googlati? To je isto kao i sa rodilistima recimo, kod loseg iskustva ljudi se ispusu na neki nacin tako da iznesu lose iskustvo. A kad je sve oke rijetko tko si da truda napisati da je sve bilo u redu. Mozda malo los primjer jer za rodilista se jos i nadu pozitivna iskustva ali kuzis kaj mislim.

Ja se mozda sutra okusam s jos jednim testom. Jos neku nadu imam i to samo zato jer sam onaj radila na 9dpo i to sam svako malo piskila radi upale. Sad su vec antibiotici poceli djelovati pa idem na wc normalno a ne svakih pola sata. 

Andy, tako i moj gin, nije bas imao neki interes. Morala sam pitati sve kaj me zanimalo jer on realno nije nis govorio sam od sebe. Kad sam ga jednom pitala za mjere folikula i endometrija, za folikule mi je reko a endo sam si sama procitala s ekrana. 
I zato lijepo kad smo krenuli na humanu, samo bi vazno dosla s papirom koji su mi dali i ono kaj se trazilo od pretraga morao je obaviti. 

A prije 3god kad sam mu rekla da zarucnik i ja radimo na bebi i da bi voljela obaviti briseve mi se nasmijao i reko da cemo to kad ostanem trudna. Da, fala....

----------


## AliceInChains

Ma i moja je sveki odlicna, stalno nam nesto busem salje, pripomogne kad moze, brizna je ona kako za njega tako i za mene i moju kcer koja njoj nije nista jer je iz prvog braka. Ne mogu se uopste pozalit....to za mazenje sam spomenula kao nesto sto mi eto malo smeta. :D 

Riri, Google je ....ma jao ja sta god nadjem prvo naletim na najgore. Vise uopce nesto mnogo ne googlam, ne zelim. Nadam se da ce to sve biti OK. Jagodica cini mi se spomenu Nifty, ali ne znam koliko on tu moze pomoci???

Jagodice, prije svega hvala na lijepim zeljama. Curka je malo bolje pa je otisla u ovu regularnu skolu. Za oko dvije nedjelje nas ocekuje biopsija crijeva da joj testiraju ganglije na neki sindrom. I to mi stvara stres....moguce da je i to razlog poludjelog ciklusa i simptoma. Javi nam ako se okusas s testom. Drzim fige da se bar ti obradujes.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Mislim da Nifty tu ne može ništa. Ne izbaci doslovno ništa kad guglam to + Nifty. Ali da, u biti, ništa nemam od toga da se rano sekiram. Samo ću više štete nego koristi napraviti.

----------


## justme409

Toliko toga sam pročitala da sam zab tko mi je napisao za prolaktin i upalu. Sto se tice prolaktina jednom mi je bio malo povosen, napomenuti cu gin i pitat ga sto misli. A upala, pomislila sam i ja na to ali nemam nikakve druge simptome, ni bolove, ni miris iscjetka, ni nista.... Samo ga ima malo vise u, po meni cudno vrijeme....

A svekrva... Moja zivi dalje od nas, trajekt plus put do trajekta cca sat vremena la se ne vidimo puno. Ali kad je nastao neki problem izmedju njena dva sina, djelomicno zbog nekih mojih zivotnih uvjerenja (da vam ne pricam sve. Bez obzira na to problem je trebao biti izmedju mene i njegovog brata, ne izmedju njih dva, njego  brat je svejedno i njemu zapaprio, vise nego meni) ona je jako brzo rekla da sam za sve ja kriva... Nakon toga mi je pala u ocima, jer iako joj je sin, mogla je biti racionalna i reci slobodno da sam ja pogrijesila ali da to nije nacin od njenog sina da tako napravi mom muzu. Ali neka joj... Ugl uvijek ima za poklopiti mene zašto moja neka ideja nije dobra, al to je njen nacin, i to me uopce ne dira. Vise me dira sto je moj nacin da sutim i njoj nista ne govorim iz postovanja. Da moramo zivjeti skupa nebi funkcionirale nikako. Al sve u svemu zena je dobra, ali ja i ona nikako... 
I ipak, nakon sto je to tako rekla da sam ja kriva, kad sam se vratila s operacije nakon vanmatericne zvala me da dodjem kod nje lezati da ce se ona brinuti o meni. 
Al tata mu je odlican. Staromodan ali pametan i razuman. On mo je drazi.

I da te mozda utjesim. Radim sa starcima oko kojih se treba brinuti. Barem jednom mjesecno me netko izvrijedja i izvice se na mene... To su frustrirani ljudi uglavnom,,pa na prvog ko im naidje paljba.

----------


## JelenaR

E moja zivi u Njemackoj....bogu fala,ali nije losa u biti,moze se s njom....
Jagodice da guzva velika pa me 3 dana preskocila,ali zato ce da mi naplati sad sva 3 dana....uzasno se osjecam nista nemogu da radim.....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena, odmaraj! Imamo pravo usporiti malo tempo tih dana. Kolko bolno i neugodno nekad zna biti, trebalo bi postajati bolovanje za prva dva dana menstruacije.

Dobili nalaze iz Petrove, oboje smo negativna krvna grupa. Ja sam to iscekivala samo radi onog Rh faktora (zena - a muskarac+) jer onda zna biti zeznuto. Doduse danas cak vise i ne jer je medicina napredovala. 
Pozitivna sam na anti HBs, odnosno imam imunitet na HepatitisB, zbog cijepljenja jos u skoli. Eto, to je to. Sad jos moramo ovjeriti vjencani list i spremni smo za postupak. Nadam se da budu i oni spremni.

----------


## Riri92

> Dobili nalaze iz Petrove, oboje smo negativna krvna grupa. Ja sam to iscekivala samo radi onog Rh faktora (zena - a muskarac+) jer onda zna biti zeznuto. Doduse danas cak vise i ne jer je medicina napredovala. 
> Pozitivna sam na anti HBs, odnosno imam imunitet na HepatitisB, zbog cijepljenja jos u skoli. Eto, to je to. Sad jos moramo ovjeriti vjencani list i spremni smo za postupak. Nadam se da budu i oni spremni.


Odlično, sad samo hrabro dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Vjencani list mozes skinuti s e gradanina

----------


## anita83

Odjednom joj doslo da mi kaze da ima para nikad nebi odlucila da.se ja brinem za nju pa da sam ja njenog sina zavela jer sam zatrudnila blabla da sw nikad ne bi zenio samnom....a ja nisam ni spavala.s njim.prije braka....tolko o tome a ja ju kupam hranim presvlacim vodim kod dr....
Riri misli pozitivno....ima jos neko u obitelji s tom bolesti?
Jagodicabobica bas super za rh

----------


## Riri92

Anita, a da se ona malo ne gubi? Mislim, obično to tako krene, sa svađama, vrijeđanjima. Kad se sjetim mamine tete u starosti ajme, nitko nije mogao ući kod nje u kuću, a da ne izađe uplakan. 

A za ovu bolest, osim mog brata, još jedna osoba u daljoj obitelji ali nisam sigurna jel to potpuno isto.

----------


## anita83

Kakvi....cim tako blebece negubi se

----------


## anita83

Kod mene u obitelji je zapravo sve kako nebi trebalo bit a onako kako bi trebalo bit to nije
Da bar zatrudnim da mi.malo srece dodje u zivot....

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 28.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~53.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## JelenaR

Curke kako ste danas??

----------


## JelenaR

Hej cure,danas niste nesto aktivne...gdje ste pobjegle

----------


## mašnica

Festali...junior slavio ročkas gosti od podneva pa cijeli dan do noći...veselo... hehe. Pozdrav svima! Javljajte ako ima kakvih novosti testića...

----------


## AliceInChains

Evo mene, da se prijavim. Raduckala nesto i isla se pofarbati hahah i u biti smo ostali vani do 21:30 jer sam se nasla sa muzem i kcerkom. Stigla joj baletna oprema pa smo i to isli probati i kupiti i tak...malo vamo, malo tamo i prodje dan vani. Nadam se da ste dobro. 

Masnice, junioru sretan rockas!

----------


## Riri92

Evo i mene. 

Bili na večeri u gradu, maloprije došli. Jela sam patku, baš je bila super. Sad mi se više ništa ne gadi, pa imam osjećaj da ću na kraju trudnoće imati minimalno 100 kila.  :lool:  Sutra idemo na krštenje, kuma sam pa ću biti oko toga poprilično zauzeta. U ponedjeljak muž ide operirati bruh pa sam oko toga. 

Mašnice, sretan rođendan junioru i od mene!  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima, kako ste? Ima li novih testica? Kod neme naravno nema, samo sto se ja osjecam trudnija negokad sam zapravo bila trudna. Sike i daje otpadaju (zadnje dvije nedjelje) jos mi i mucnina nekakva jutros krenula, ahahahah. Psihosomatika :D. Iscjedak mi je ekako gust i zrnast i malo me svrbi....zna tako biti pred vjesticu ppa je ocekuje uskoro. U slucaju gljivica (mnogo antibiotika  prethodnih godina pa mi malo fali) mislim da cujednu turu Gynophillus-a ili kak se vec zovu nakon sto dodje i prodje vjestica.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 29.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~54.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa, eto i mene!  :Grin:  

Evo da javim odma u startu da ima kod mene test. Negativan  :Rolling Eyes: 

Masnice, zelim sretan rodendan!

Alice, aj bar si dilemu oko farbanja rjesila hahaha. 
Bumo vidli. Nadam se da si trudna kolko se i osjecas  :Grin: 

Riri, uzivaj na krstitkama. Poslje nam dodi ispricati dal su te hormoni majcinski uhvatili haha. 

Mi smo isli danas u prirodi provest dan. Rastoke pa Zumberak. Bas sam pozitivno umorna! Fizicki sam umorna, al psihicki totalno punjenje baterija!

----------


## Riri92

Alice haha možda te i ne vara osjećaj, tko zna. 

Žao mi je zbog testa Jagodice, ali drago mi je zbog punjenja baterija.  :Smile:  

Lijepo je bilo krštenje, ali nisu me uhvatili majčinski hormoni.  :lool:  Ali su me uhvatili neki drugi hormoni. Kaže mi danas neka ženska na krštenju, koju usput rečeno prvi put u životu vidim, da ona nikad neće roditi jer ne želi da joj dijete uništi njen odličan izgled i da valjda ja neću požaliti zbog trudnoće. I ja je onako opušteno cijelu odmjerila i kažem: Ma i mogla bi slobodno, nećeš ništa veću štetu napraviti..  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 30.09.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

anđeo26012013~~~~~~~~~55.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri koja si ti kraljica, pa zamisli ti kuje (da oprostis) kak se ona razgovara!! Pa kome padne na pamet reci tak nesto! Boze...baci ciglu... Nek si joj rekla, na takav komentar nije drugo ni zasluzila.

Mene cice pocele boliti (?!) 
Obicno to kod mene krene nekih tjedan dana prije M i stane kroz dva-tri dana. A sad pocele na dan kad trebam dobiti. Svasta... Tek tolko da se unatoc negativnom testu moram pitati i nadati do zadnje sekunde jel...

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro, kako ste cure-stel se naspavale? Ja sam sinoc do 1 gledala neku Korean dramu (navukla se na njihove happy endings :D ).

Jagodice, zao mi je za test....bude valjda naredini u plusu. Koliko ti je dug ciklus, ima li jos sanse ovaj put?

Riri, kad vec spominjes tijelo....ja sam sigurna da moje nece ostati isto kao sa 24 ali nema veze-nema tog sto hrana i teretana ne mogu odraditi, a i pravilna njega u trudnoci-promjene svakako s godinama dolaze jedino je neke strah suociti se s time (nije mi svejedno al ne bih pomislila da ne bih bebu radi toga). Mada cujem ima slucajeva ovdje gdje ganjaju namjerni carski rez umjesto prirodnog porodjaja da im se ''mica'' ne deformira. :D 

Sto se tice mene, ako racunam zadnje krvarenje i ciklus koji je inace 25 dana, trebam dobiti vjesticu 2.10. Simptomi u vidu bolnih grudi i dalje tu....mozda malo disbalans hormona pa bole duze nego inace- a obicno skoro nikako ni ne boli iako imam fibroadenome i grozd od 7 cisti u desnoj. Svakako, nakon dvije bete 12. i 15. dan od odnosa mislim da su moje sanse definitivno nikakve. :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno  :Grin: 

Ciklusi su mi oko 28dana. Zna doci na 27 ili na 29 ali uglavnom nisu neka odstupanja. A dal postoji sansa ne znam, po onome kaj sam ja racunala test je bio negativan na 12dpo, po svim mojim uvjerenjima tad bi se vidla barem neka sjena. Ak ne dode sutra, imam jos jedan doma jer sam uzela onaj FirstSign Duo.

----------


## anita83

Riri jesi zlocesta :p ah tijelo se definitivno promjeni al netreba bit tako povrsan da to bude razlog za neimat djecu....
Jagodicabobica a kako upala?
Alice ma ti to imas 24 god? Tako mlada  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam stava da zene treba slaviti radi sposobnosti da rode, i da promjene koje trudnoca na pravi drustvo treba prihvatiti kao nesto pozitivno. Svaku striju, i svaki centimetar viska koji ostane. Umjesto da se uci mlade zene da trudnoca unustava tijelo, trebalo bi uciti da trudnoca mjenja tijelo na pozitivno. Mjenja se i osoba iz zene u majku, to je nesto najljepse. Al eto takvo smo drustvo di se propagira samo utegnuto i savrseno, iako ja mislim da zene pate za time puno vise nego sto muskarci pate za takvim zenama. Ima jedan dobar citat "Nek si ti fit, al gdje da lupim da se trese"  :Grin:  
Doduse jedno je biti fit, i zivjeti i hraniti se zdravo, a drugo je izgladnjivati se i ne voljeti sebe radi blesavih standarda koje drustvo postavlja. 
A sta ocekivati od drustva kad jedna zena izjavi da si ne zeli UNISTITI tijelo trudnocom. 
Oke, netko na to gleda tako. Ja bi to prije nazvala nadogradnjom na neki novi level! A na kraju krajeva, moje tijelo-moja stvar. Isto ko sto nije moje stvar ako netko ne zeli trudnocu jer se boji tih promjena. Ali da jedna zena izjavi da trudnoca unistava tijelo to mi je fuj, i samo me sjetilo na ono "Zena je zeni vuk." 
Dok mi tako razmisljamo, tako ce i svi ostali gledati na to. 

Eto, sad sam se ispuhala!  :Grin:

----------


## AliceInChains

> Riri jesi zlocesta :p ah tijelo se definitivno promjeni al netreba bit tako povrsan da to bude razlog za neimat djecu....
> Jagodicabobica a kako upala?
> Alice ma ti to imas 24 god? Tako mlada


Ma kakvih 24, to govorim nece mozda biti lako kao sa 24 (koliko sam imala kad sam rodila prvu kcerku). Trenutno sam u broju 33. :D

Jagodice, ma ja ne znam vise sta sam, ahahahahah.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice, trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno 
> 
> Ciklusi su mi oko 28dana. Zna doci na 27 ili na 29 ali uglavnom nisu neka odstupanja. A dal postoji sansa ne znam, po onome kaj sam ja racunala test je bio negativan na 12dpo, po svim mojim uvjerenjima tad bi se vidla barem neka sjena. Ak ne dode sutra, imam jos jedan doma jer sam uzela onaj FirstSign Duo.



Ja po ciklusu imam nade al po beti se ne nadam. Samo se ovako ne osjecam inace...totalno cudno, ali totalno. Moguce i da je od Diane 35 koje sam prekinula nakon 13 dana pa dobila 2 put nakon njih u 15 dana-ako su mogle i simptome poremetiti. Inace ja slabo sta osim apetita osjetim i nervoze, samo vidim procurilo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, a odakle si ti? Pitam radi tih Diane 35. Znam sa se oko tih tableta svojevremeno digla prasina jer su zene imale lose reakcije na njih. Ja sam cak mislila da su ih povukli ali vidim sad na internetu da nisu.

----------


## Riri92

Ma nisam zločesta haha. Da je ona rekla da ne želi roditi jer bi joj trudnoća uništila tijelo, u redu. Svatko ima pravo sam sebi postaviti prioritete. Možda ne bi ni bilo dobro da takva osoba ide rađati zato što bi svoje dijete onda na neki način gledala kao krivca. Ali taj izraz gađenja na njenoj faci, ne mogu vam to uopće opisati. Morala sam je malo spustiti na zemlju.  :lool:  
Promjene će se svakako dogoditi, na nekome veće na nekome manje. Ja sam već sad dobila strije po sisama, što nije ni čudo s obzirom na to da su već u prva dva mjeseca skočile sa C na D košaricu. I što da radim, je da bih radije da ih nema, ali što je nekoliko strija s obzirom na malog dečkića koji će doći  :Smile:  
Slažem se Jagodice s tobom u svemu, baš što kažeš žena je ženi vuk. 

Za Diane 35 sam i ja mislila da su povučene.  :Confused:

----------


## mašnica

Nakon 2.mj. od uzimanja uzorka dosao nalaz pape, sve je ok...uh sad mi je lakse. Tegoba nemam nikakvih...simptoma isto...cekam M

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice, a odakle si ti? Pitam radi tih Diane 35. Znam sa se oko tih tableta svojevremeno digla prasina jer su zene imale lose reakcije na njih. Ja sam cak mislila da su ih povukli ali vidim sad na internetu da nisu.


Ja sam iz susjedne vam BiH (Tuzla tacnije). Diane 35 sam pila nekada ranije radi visokog testosterona i zato sto sam dobivala po 4 puta u mjesecu (atipicni simptomi). Pila sam tada i Cyclo Proginova takodjer. No, ovaj pokusaj Diane 35 je bio uzasan,UZASAN-grozno sam se osjecala. 

Danas sam dobila rezultate Papa testa i po prvi puta mi je 3, grupa odnosno pise nesto ASCUS (dio celije). Kada sam usla u ordiacuju doktor je rekao da je nalaz uredan no ja na izlazu vidim to i vratim se. Kaze on, na nama doktorima je da otome razmisljamo, a za vas je bitno da znate da nemate problem i papa naredni za godinu dana sto mi je jako cudno. Bila sam malo i ljuta jer mi inace sve objasni.Precesto jesam tamo ali sa razlogom,  na zalost. Kontam jedino da nije radi medicinski indiciranog abortusa mozda tkivo izmijenjeno pa su to imali u vidu???? 

Po Beti je rekao da nisam trudna i kao da usporim malo. Pitala dal da krenem sa folnom, kaze mozes, a i ne moras. Nikad nije kasno niti rano. Trebam li kakve pretrage-kaze NE. Idem njemu godinama privatno, placam sve i vjerujem mu ali me ovih dana nekako nervira jer imam upitnika nad glavom, a to nisam imala. U glavi mi da trebam mozda bris ponovit ranije, odradit eventualno neke druge briseve.....ne znam. Prije par mjeseci sam pitala za to, a on je rekao: ,, Koliko si antibiotika popila, sve je pocrkalo u tebi ako je i bilo.''

Ne znam....nadam se da se dzaba brinem i da cu rahat ganjati trudnocu, sad me neki strah sta ako se zakomplikuje nesto tokom trudnoce....mogu ja nalaze uraditi i tada naravno tokom iste (ako i ostanem trudna) ali ne mogu sve terapije.....

Izvinite na romanu opet al nesto sam van sebe. Ne znam sta vi mislite? Da idem ovako bez razmisljanja u trudnocu pa sta bude.....

P.S. Rekao je ako ne dobijem za 7 dana da krenem za Duphastonom.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Nakon 2.mj. od uzimanja uzorka dosao nalaz pape, sve je ok...uh sad mi je lakse. Tegoba nemam nikakvih...simptoma isto...cekam M



Drago mi je da je nalaz dobar! :Very Happy:

----------


## anita83

Draga ja nezz sta je s tim ginom al ascus nije normalan nalaz nego znaci da imas neke abnormalme stanice koje se moraju prekontrolirat za par mj....znam jer je mojoj sestri tak bilo i gin joj je objasnio da se to stavi tako kad neznaju jel nesto maligno il ne pa se kontrolira. Ona je dobila kontrolu za 6 mj

----------


## anita83

Nebi te plasila bzvz ako nije nista al na tvom mjestu bi trazila drugog privatnika. Ionak placas pa je svejedno

----------


## AliceInChains

jJa njemu bas vjerujem...barem jesam. On je rekao da je nalaz uredan i kad sma vidjela to rekao je to je na nama doktorima da protumacimo. Sad ja kako procitah to moze biti i od tampona i kiretaze, gljivicne infekcije i sl. i cesto se povuce samo te se papa ponovi 6-12 mjeseci. Ja sam shvatila iz procitanog naravno da su to celije koje su nedefinisane ali posebno imaju one koje upucuja na primjesu sa onim losijim pa se doda jos neko slovo (dal H ili nesto tako). Ne znam...kod njega sam bas godinama i zna me dole bolje neg ja sebe samu.

----------


## AliceInChains

Napomena stoji: dio celije!

P.S. Kolposkopija je uredna, nije pokazivala nikakve abnormalnosti nakon nanosenja kiseline.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ovo kaj ti je reko za antibiotike vjerojatno je i u pravu. Ako je nesto i bila tipa kakva bakterija vjerojatno si ju ubila. Doduse ak je privatnik i ako ti sama placas briseve ne kuzim zakaj bi te odbio. 
Za to kaj ti pise na nalazu stvarno ne znam kaj znaci. Kad si radila briseve zadnji put?

Masnice, bome si se nacekala na nalaz, al bitno da je uredan, super!
Ja kao i ti, nikakvih simptoma, cekam mengu.
Danas prvi dan kasnjenja al obzirom na upalu mjehura i antibiotike ne dajem tome previse znacenja.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima!

Jagodice, brisevi su radjeni kada sam imala E.Coli u mjehuru prije oko godinu i nesto te sam i tada pila antibiotike (mnogo), a ove godine radi pluca Alvolamid (Levofloksacin), dva paketa Sumameda, Citeral i intravenozno geramicin. Nakon toga mi je rekao da nema potrebe nista da radim. Radi silnih lijekova i rendgena dok nisam znala da sam trudna sam i imala medicinski indiciran pobacaj. Na dvije redovne kontrole sve je bilo OK (nakon toga) Papa test je u septembru prosle godine, a i svake godine prije toga bio uredan uz benigne celularne promjene. Rekao je da je sada sve OK i da ja treba samo to da znam. Zato razmisljam jer sam na zalost pocela googlat-da se to moze desiti radi gljivica (a meni je to jako, JAKO cesto od lijekova), a i s obzirom da je radjena apsiracija te kiretaza, vjerujem da je moglo nesto malo ostetiti. Ili ja ne razumijem ovo pored kriziva na ASCUS- stoji napisano olovkom DIO CELIJE pa im je mozda neznatno, a i neodredjenog je znacenja. Kolposkopija kako sam rekla uredna, i to je faktor koji su mozda uzeli u obzir, a i hormonalni lijekovi i poremecaji. Ne znam....on je jako dobar, medju najboljima u gradu.....jedino mi je smetalo sto mmi ovaj put nije objansio kao do sad nego rekao samo to da je sve OK i da uzivam, smirim se i pravim bebu. 

Ti ocekujes??? I ja ocekujem, sutra treba da dodje ali ako ne dodje u toku nedjelje -Duphaston da krenem bez obzira. 

Ja generalno razmisljam onako otici na konsultacije kod nekog drugog iako me on dosad nikad nije zavukao i bolji je od vecine ovdje....ali razmisljam ako mi jos neko potvrdi da se ne brinem, super. No, razlika je sto on zna moju istoriju godinama ali vjerujem da mogu ispricati...ne znam. Papa test mi je od 22. godine pa sve do sad bio uredan, a uskoro punim 33-dakle jako dugo je sve bilo ok uz benigne upalice.

----------


## AliceInChains

Sto se novca tice njemu nije bitan i nece raditi nesto ako nema potrebe dok ako ima potrebe, a ti dosao radi neceg drugog, on uradi i ne naplati. Tako jednom na klinici kad sam radila hormone prolaktin mi bio prenizak i njemu je to bilo cudno s obzirom na raniji nalaz i simptome te je sumnjao u tacnost i poslao me kod njega da izvadim krv da provjeri i nije naplatio nego htio da se uvjeri da li je toliko nizak.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 01.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Anđeo nam se ne javlja duze vrijeme. Pustila sam malo duze da ostane na listi ali prema pravilima foruma nakon 50 dana se brise sa liste. Meni je zao,ali kad je nema,nema ni smisla ni da azuriram listu sa njom.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, ako se vrati najmanji problem ju je vratiti na listu. Pravila su takva. 

Alice, oke ocito da te dobro vodi i vjerujem da ima nekog razloga za brigu da bi ti rekao. Vjerojatno smatra da posto je sve oke nema potrebe da te zamara pojmovima. A briseve imas realno pravo ponoviti ako su radeni prije godinu dana, bez obzira na sve antibiotike. Ako je to tvoja zelja duzan ih je napraviti pogotovo ako zelis vidjeti da je sve cisto prije trudnoce.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Andy, ako se vrati najmanji problem ju je vratiti na listu. Pravila su takva. 
> 
> Alice, oke ocito da te dobro vodi i vjerujem da ima nekog razloga za brigu da bi ti rekao. Vjerojatno smatra da posto je sve oke nema potrebe da te zamara pojmovima. A briseve imas realno pravo ponoviti ako su radeni prije godinu dana, bez obzira na sve antibiotike. Ako je to tvoja zelja duzan ih je napraviti pogotovo ako zelis vidjeti da je sve cisto prije trudnoce.


On samo kaze da nije potrebno i to je to.....Isla sam maloprje drugom privatniko i slicni su oni ljekari te se znaju pa sam trazila diskrencju ali sam skupo platila drugo misljenje i razgovor obicni. Uglavnom objasnjeno mi je da je ACUS nesto sto  nije CIN a malo je jace od obicne upale pa se tako kada je neodredjeno i ne upucuje na  nista patalosko svrstatu. U vecini slucajeva samo se sredi i s obzirom da mi je kolposkopija OK s vana, kaze da je ova celija negdje malo unutra No, citolog je kao naznacio da je dio celije i da je to smao u svrhu da se malo vise pratim i vjerovatno i je sve OK. S tim da ona inace preporuca ponavljanje za 4-6 mjeseci, a ne za godinu kako je meni receno. Oni su jako dobri medjusobno i nadam se mu nece reci da sam bila..U biti to mi je rekla na onosvu nalaza kao i da trebam sredit ciklus da bi mogla bebu ganjat......ona mi vise nije mogla reci bez njenih pregleda i uvida u sve. 

Moj mi je rekao da nikakve nalaze ne treba da radim nego da se smirim i usporim.....cak eto i za folni je rekao mozes, a ni ne moras. Ne znam.....vjerujem mu i ne sumnjam u misljenje da ovo nije strasno imajuci u vidu sve....trebala mi je eto i zenska perspektiva....Malo sam i ljuta jer sam se dzaba natrolisla na par recenica koje mi je on mogao objasniti, a ne reci to je za doktore, za tebe je samo da znas da je sve uredno. Inace je sve objasnjavao...i lijecim se godinama kod nejga i sad se natrosih da mi neko drugi objasni samo tj. potvrdi da je sve OK, da treba redovno da se prati, da nema kontraindikacija za trudnocu. Meni se samo place....ja ne znam sta mi je. Trudna nisam al hormoni ocito divljaju. Bukvalno dok pisem suze mi na oci samo sto nisu krenule.

----------


## Riri92

Alice, nadam se da si se sad već smirila.  :Love: 

Razumijem ljutnju zbog plaćanja razgovora, i ja bih bila ljuta. Ali ako ništa, sad si barem sve saznala što te zanimalo. S obzirom na njenu struku, ona ne smije govoriti da si bila kod nje, a i da kaže baš te briga, imaš pravo otići kod koga god hoćeš.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice, nadam se da si se sad već smirila. 
> 
> Razumijem ljutnju zbog plaćanja razgovora, i ja bih bila ljuta. Ali ako ništa, sad si barem sve saznala što te zanimalo. S obzirom na njenu struku, ona ne smije govoriti da si bila kod nje, a i da kaže baš te briga, imaš pravo otići kod koga god hoćeš.




Smirenija jesam ali jednako ljuta. :D Samo da sve bude OK. Od ljutnje vidim koliko sam typos napravila dok sam kucala gore. :D

----------


## ljube555

Cure, 10dc u par navrata rozi iscjedak, iskustvo ima tko sa tim????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, oce to nekad od ovulacije. Jel imas lh da pisnes? A oce se iscjedak mjenjati ako je kakva upala, da li te ista boli, svrbi, pecka? 
Iako meni se zna desiti nekad u vrijeme ovulacije.

Kad smo kod ovulacije, meni danas kakti 2 dan kasnjenja. Ujutro sluz ko usred plodnih dana i osjetim ljevu stranu ko da sam usred ovulacije...
Necu pisnuti test jer zna mi doci M i na 29dc nekad

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro!

Ljube, kao sto jagodica rece, hoce to kod ovulacije ali i upale. Boli li te stomak?

Jagodice, i ti iscekujes?!

Meni danas treba doci, 25. dan ciklusa (inace su tako bile dok se ne poremeti). Stomak puca u predjelu jajnika ali tako vec zadnjih 15 dana, sike bole jednako. Trudna nisam....mozda prolaktin, mozda ciste....mosta ko ce ga znat. Bum vidjeli da li ce doci.

Kupila sam sebi u apoteci na svou ruku Folacin 5 mg pa cu poceti. Inace cujem piju se po 4 mg ali meni rekose to ti je slabo...hajde reko. I pokusavam smanjiti kafu/kavu. :D Sad da se ozbiljno pripremam. :D Pijem bas mnogo kafe, ovisna sam o njoj. :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja cekam da... U posljednjih sedam mjeseci samo jednom sam dobila na 29ti dan ciklusa, sve ostalo ranije. Cice su me ovaj mjesec drugacije bolile. Dosta kasnije i skroz drugacije, na momente a ne tri dana u komadu ko inace. I danas taj osjecaj ko da ovuliram. 
A opet, pomisliti da nakon tolko vremena cu ostati trudna taj zadnji ciklus prije postupka mi je malo vjerojatno i u glavi sam svjesna da je vjerojatno do antibiotika. Al eto, srce se ipak nada tom nemogucem scenariju... 
Inace apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam.

Di je ostatak liste? Gdje ste se sakrile?

----------


## AliceInChains

Nema ih, otjerali ih moji hormoni, hahahahahaahah. 
Ma joj i ja isto tako, nada.....al znam da nisam iako je sve drugacije. I da, mogce je da ti je do upale koja je bila, a i antibiotika. U svakom slucaju saznat ces prije postupka. 

Ja bih htjela briseve odraditi za svaki slucaj da ne bude.....ali ne smijem svom doktoru ni na oci jer je rekao nikakvi nalazi sad ne trebaju, treba samo da se ti opustis.....a ja vec kontam kod drzavnika ic trazit uputnice za besplatne briseve samo tamo se ceka da se dodje na red satima i to se treba otici oko 6 ujutro .....ako mi i htjedne dati....

----------


## justme409

Jagodica kad ces test ili neces?

Ja vas citam al sam u poslu preko glave. Toliko da se ni u krevetu ne vidimo bas hahahaha.

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodica sretno..nadam se da budes ugledala svoj plusic ako budes radila test....kako su ostale curke ovih dana sve su u nekim obavezama....saljem vam puse

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A pisnut cu kasnije, imam jednog jos iz onog duo pakiranja. Pa onda nek kasni kolko oce bar da znam da se ne nadam ko debilcek...

----------


## anita83

> A pisnut cu kasnije, imam jednog jos iz onog duo pakiranja. Pa onda nek kasni kolko oce bar da znam da se ne nadam ko debilcek...


A gle ako je sve drukcije ovaj put onda je itekako.moguce da si trudna :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nis od toga, krenulo je lagano. Tako da Andy pisi mi sutra 2dc. 
Ajde kad vec nisam trudna bar da tu M ne nacekavam vise... I bar sam test usparala...

----------


## anita83

Jbg steta  :Sad:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 02.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice,zao mi je.  :Sad:   Ipak nam je objema izgleda iz nekog drugog razloga sve drugacije ovoga puta....moja vjestica jos nije stigla ali Beta je negativna,so....cekam je svakog trena..

----------


## justme409

I moj prošli pms je bio cudo.

Ovaj mj nemam vremena proucavati se. Zaboravim i jesti. Savrsena stvar.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 03.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

jutro cure! 
evo da javim. jucer sam bila kod specijaliste... malo mi je pregledala nalaze i ustanovila daa nemam ovulacije! ona proslogodisnja trudnoca je bila cudo po njoj. uglavnom,dala mi je klomifen (cudila se kako mi gin to do sada nije ni pokusao dati) da pocnem piti od 2.-6.dc (5dana) po jednu tabletu. ukoliko kroz 6 mjeseci ne dode do trudnoce idem na hsg i onda idem na inseminacije. 
ljuta sam na svog gina! 3 mjeseca sam isla na folikulometije i nijednom me nije pozvao na pracenje folikula "nakon O" jer bi onda tako shvatio da ne ovuliram i da nakon toga nema zutog tijela.a njemu je to sve uredno. 
jos od pretraga trebam briseve na mikoplazmu,clamidiju,aerobne i anorobne stanice. 
cure,drzite mi fige da klomifem pomogne i da ostvarim trudnocu.  :Cekam:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutroooo!

Andy, izgleda da je period ljutnje na ginkologe iz raznoraznih razloga-i ja sam ljuta na svog. :D Zelim da ti uspije u sto skorije vrijeme uz klomifen i da ti nalazi budu dobri.

Kod mene je zvanicno one day late ali doci ce...samo je pitanje kad.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, a oce te pratiti dok si na klomifenu? Rast folikula i ispratiti dal se desila ovulacija? Mozda sam u krivu ali mislim da bi takva terapija trebala biti popracena ultrazvukom. 
Svakako si rjesi i te briseve, da znas da je sve okej.
I samo da ti kazem da je moja prijateljica ostala trudna sa klomifenom i ciljanim odnosima. A prije toga isto nikako. I ako nemas mozda da si narucis lh trakice da mozes ciljati odnose obzirom na ovulaciju. 
Drzim fige!

Alice, ajde onda barem neka dode menga da te vise ne muci! Ili nek ne dode opce hahaha.

Nazalost nista od mog postupka, nisu jos poceli jer su jos u fazi selidbe u nove prostore i iscekivanju dozvole za rad... 
Tako da eto, vjezbam strpljenje. Nadam se da necu za sljedeci ciklus jos morati ponavljati i nalaze

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Andy! Imaš svako pravo biti ljuta. Toliko odgovornosti ima u tom njihovom poslu, a pojedincima se očito ne da raditi kako treba. Boli ih briga, plaća svakako sjedne, jel. Drago mi je da se pomaklo nešto i držim fige na najjače!  :Kiss:  

Jagodice baš ti se zaredalo.. Držim i tebi fige da ne moraš ponavljati nalaze. Koliko inače vrijede? 

Nadam se da kod vas nije hladno kao kod mene. 10 stupnjeva je i toplana naravno ne radi. Nabijem ih, kuham ručak u bundi. Koliko su me nasekirali, ispostavit ću im račun za kemijsko čišćenje kad mi se ovi mirisi uvuku u nju.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri  :Laughing:  sori al nemrem se ne nasmijati hahah. Pazi samo da se ne prehladis. Obavezno stopala utopli, to ti je sad najbitnije da za noge nije zima. I u Zg je jutros bilo 10 .
stupnjeva. Zahladilo je zaozbiljno. 

A brisevi inace 6mj valjaju, moram pogledati ali mislim da sam u Svibnju radila.

Ja razmisljam da umj folne krenem s necim drugim. Naisla sam na FertileUp. Ima li tko iskustva s time?

----------


## Andydea123

> Andy, a oce te pratiti dok si na klomifenu? Rast folikula i ispratiti dal se desila ovulacija? Mozda sam u krivu ali mislim da bi takva terapija trebala biti popracena ultrazvukom. 
> Svakako si rjesi i te briseve, da znas da je sve okej.
> I samo da ti kazem da je moja prijateljica ostala trudna sa klomifenom i ciljanim odnosima. A prije toga isto nikako. I ako nemas mozda da si narucis lh trakice da mozes ciljati odnose obzirom na ovulaciju. 
> Drzim fige!
> 
> Alice, ajde onda barem neka dode menga da te vise ne muci! Ili nek ne dode opce hahaha.
> 
> Nazalost nista od mog postupka, nisu jos poceli jer su jos u fazi selidbe u nove prostore i iscekivanju dozvole za rad... 
> Tako da eto, vjezbam strpljenje. Nadam se da necu za sljedeci ciklus jos morati ponavljati i nalaze


sljedeci tjedan idem kod njega i dat cu mu sto mi je doktorica napisala pa cu vidit sto ce rec. kad mi je dao uputnicu za humanu rekao mi  je da ce on napravit sve sto od mene trazu,tako da... zivi bili pa vidili. nadam se da nece radit probleme. vec mi je problem sto radi 2-3 dana u tjednu i to moram zvat njegovu sestru provjerit jeli radi. briseve radi utorkom,a kad ne radi u nasoj ambulanti taj dan onda naruci u drugoj ambulanti,vecinom cetvrtkom,pa se moram vozit 30 km do njega. to su cari otoka...

----------


## Riri92

> Riri  sori al nemrem se ne nasmijati hahah. Pazi samo da se ne prehladis. Obavezno stopala utopli, to ti je sad najbitnije da za noge nije zima. I u Zg je jutros bilo 10 .
> stupnjeva. Zahladilo je zaozbiljno. 
> 
> A brisevi inace 6mj valjaju, moram pogledati ali mislim da sam u Svibnju radila.
> 
> Ja razmisljam da umj folne krenem s necim drugim. Naisla sam na FertileUp. Ima li tko iskustva s time?


Ma i ja se smijem, šta mogu.  :lool:  

Čini mi se da mi prijateljica to pije ili je pila. Nisam 100% sigurna da je to, ali u sjećanju mi je tako nešto na Fertile.. Pitam pa javim.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

pg/ml su konvencionalne, a pmol/l su SI, tj. metricke, jedinice

broj u pg/ml se pomnoži s 3.671 i dobije se broj u pmol/l

za zreli folikul 200 pg/ml pomnozis s 3.671 i dobis otprilike 700 pmol/l (po folikulu)


A ja danas vadila zbog klomifena da dr.vidi i po krvi i po uzv... i moj E2 danas 3437pmol/L, a lh 4,94 sto je jos premalo za O ... danas 13dc i sutra imam uzv folikulometriju... po tomu svemu O bude puno puno kasnije ... 

Bas sve zbrkano uzas... na 7dc na desnom bilo tri folikula od 7mm a na lijevom jedan od 12mm i endo 7mm... a gledati po estradiolu onda svi folikuli u funkciji ili cista... sutra cemo biti pametnije dok obavimo uzv

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube ne mogu skuziti dal si ovo htjela nama napisati ili nekom drugom zbog ovog na pocetku. Ili sam ja nekaj propustila jer ne znam o cem tipkas.
Kaj se tice folikula i ovulacije, dok te prate na uzv ne sekiraj se. Jesu ti rekli kaj za ono krvarenje blago od neki dan? Jesi imala kakve nuspojave od klomifena?

Andy, drzim fige da rjesis sve uz sto manje vozikanja!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ma i ja se smijem, šta mogu.  
> 
> Čini mi se da mi prijateljica to pije ili je pila. Nisam 100% sigurna da je to, ali u sjećanju mi je tako nešto na Fertile.. Pitam pa javim.


Joj ak uspijes kaj saznati super! Jesi se uspjela zgrijati?  :Grin:

----------


## Riri92

> Joj ak uspijes kaj saznati super! Jesi se uspjela zgrijati?


Je, to je. I ona i muž su pili, ima za žene i za muškarce. 3 mjeseca se pije, oni su završili prije par dana i sad će raditi pretrage da vide jel se što popravilo. Njemu je spermiogram loš, a njoj hormoni nisu kako treba. U biti kaže da su počeli s tim jer su čuli pozitivna iskustva. Jedna kutija ti je oko 300 kn i to ti je za mjesec dana. Javim još jel im se popravilo nešto.  :Smile:  

Ma jesam, ležim pod dekom.  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ne mogu skuziti dal si ovo htjela nama napisati ili nekom drugom zbog ovog na pocetku. Ili sam ja nekaj propustila jer ne znam o cem tipkas.
> Kaj se tice folikula i ovulacije, dok te prate na uzv ne sekiraj se. Jesu ti rekli kaj za ono krvarenje blago od neki dan? Jesi imala kakve nuspojave od klomifena?
> 
> Andy, drzim fige da rjesis sve uz sto manje vozikanja!


To sam vama napisala i kopirala da mi pomognite izracunati koliko bi folikula onda imala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam izracunala da bi bilo od tri do pet folikula , sto je puno za ciljani odnos...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iskreno ja se ne mogu snaci u ovim smjernicama i mislim da je to vise pitanje za strucnu osobu odnosno ginekologa.
Pa jel te nece ispratiti ultrazvukom?  Pratiti kolko folikula imas i koliko vodecih? Jesi im rekla da si imala viseplodnu trudnocu?

----------


## ljube555

> Iskreno ja se ne mogu snaci u ovim smjernicama i mislim da je to vise pitanje za strucnu osobu odnosno ginekologa.
> Pa jel te nece ispratiti ultrazvukom?  Pratiti kolko folikula imas i koliko vodecih? Jesi im rekla da si imala viseplodnu trudnocu?


Imam sutra drugu folikulom.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

> Je, to je. I ona i muž su pili, ima za žene i za muškarce. 3 mjeseca se pije, oni su završili prije par dana i sad će raditi pretrage da vide jel se što popravilo. Njemu je spermiogram loš, a njoj hormoni nisu kako treba. U biti kaže da su počeli s tim jer su čuli pozitivna iskustva. Jedna kutija ti je oko 300 kn i to ti je za mjesec dana. Javim još jel im se popravilo nešto.  
> 
> Ma jesam, ležim pod dekom.


A za sta je to tocno? To gin prepise il?  Prrskupo je cini se ko dobra varka za budale

----------


## anita83

Curke ja mislim da nist od trudnoce ni ovaj mj....bas se osjecam tako

----------


## ljube555

> Curke ja mislim da nist od trudnoce ni ovaj mj....bas se osjecam tako


Ja tako osjecam se svaki mjesec, nazalost!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anita, to je u biti kombinacija nekih dodataka prehrani. Ali bas kak je Riri rekla, vidim da ugl piju zene koje imaju s hormonima problema ili muskarci s losim sgramom. A kod nas je sve okej pa se rade necu zezati za tu lovu.

Jutro svima! Vani je divno i dosta frisko! 
Riri...opet u bundi kuhas?

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima!

1 dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Eto i ja se prijavi da je vjestica stigla....

Vidim neke se procedure iskomplikovale, nadam se da ce to sve biti OK. Jagodice, valjda neces morati dugo cekati?

Kuhanje u bundi.....kod nas konacno krenulo centralno grijanje al vodim bitke, muz i mala ne vole da je toplo, a ja da i on zavrce radijatore,aja odvrcem i radi njega spavam u ledenoj spavacoj, smrc-ali pod debelim jorganom. U svadji smo kako  je krenulo grijanje...imam osjecaj da ovog ciklusa nece biti mnogo hopsanja. :D

----------


## ljube555

Jucer sam krenula sa lh trakicama jucer nije bila nesto vidljiva danas vec dosta tamnije i lijelo vidi se...jucer lh bio 4 i nesto , ocito poceo rasti i ocekujem O oko ned.pon.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 04.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~3.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

AliceInChains dobrodosla na listu. Zelim ti sto skoriji uspijeh i da se ne zadrzavas na listi.  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Da, to je neka kombinacija. Ali ne mislim da je to baš za budale, nešto će nekome pomoći, drugoj osobi neće i tako. 

Haha Jagodice, danas ne kuham. Kupila ručak u jednom restoranu pored zgrade, već smo i jeli. Ali hladno je još uvijek. Palim ja klimu na toplo, ali ne pomaže baš previše. 

Moram vam ispričati ovo.  :lool:  
T. je za vikend kod nas, jutros je došla. Maloprije se gleda u ogledalo i kaže: Ooo ćao ja, lijepa sliko sa zida. Ja umrla od smijeha i ona kaže da ima i svojih slabosti. Pitam je ja koje su joj to slabosti. A ona: Ma zapravo kad bolje pogledam nemam, samo sam se zabunila.  :Laughing:  

Dijete puca od samopouzdanja, nekidan smo bili na igralištu i ona stalno trči za nekom curicom koja se s njom očito ne želi igrati, a T. viče za njom: Ne moraš, kad bi znala kako sam ja kul, htjela bi.  :lool:

----------


## AliceInChains

> AliceInChains dobrodosla na listu. Zelim ti sto skoriji uspijeh i da se ne zadrzavas na listi.


Hvala! <3

----------


## ljube555

Danas sa uzv....Endo trolinijski 12,5mm
Lijevi jajnik dva folikula od 25mm oba dva
Desni jedan od 20mm
U pon.uzv da vidimo dal su pukli i koliko

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Curke ja mislim da nist od trudnoce ni ovaj mj....bas se osjecam tako


Poslala sam ti PP

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

Curke zasto nitko nece pomoc Ljubi izracunat?? Trudnice pogotovo bi trebale imat svjeze info a javljate se na temu a niko nista

----------


## EmaG.

> Curke zasto nitko nece pomoc Ljubi izracunat?? Trudnice pogotovo bi trebale imat svjeze info a javljate se na temu a niko nista


Anita, zato što nemamo sve ista iskustva. Ja recimo nisam nikad išla na folikulometriju niti pratila sve te mjere, tako da nemam pojma šta to znači, kako se mjeri, dal se mjeri ili to ginekolog prati... ništa ne znam. Vjerujem da je tako i drugim curama, jer da znamo, sigurno bi pomogle.

----------


## Riri92

Tako je, da netko zna, sigurno bi već bilo odgovora.

----------


## ljube555

> Curke zasto nitko nece pomoc Ljubi izracunat?? Trudnice pogotovo bi trebale imat svjeze info a javljate se na temu a niko nista


Sve pet, hvala ti!!!!

Bila na uzv pa sve smo vidili koliko njih je[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Curke zasto nitko nece pomoc Ljubi izracunat?? Trudnice pogotovo bi trebale imat svjeze info a javljate se na temu a niko nista


slobodno joj pomognes izracunati,prozivas nas tu na forumu a sve si se pretrgnula od racunanja. to su pitanja za doktora a ne da se tu na forumu postavljaju!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima! Ja sam vas jucer samo 2 puta procitala-ciklus je jaooooo ma prelezalala sam dan od bolova i glavobolje,a to se meni ne desava (u biti mozda me ovako bolilo dan nakon pobacaja). I sada evo boli mnogo ali je malo bolje nego jucer, no i dalje lije u velikim kolicinama. Bas za mene neobican ciklus.

Ljube, ja racunanje toga ne razumijem, na zalost. A i vjerujem da bi neko izracunao da zna i da je siguran. Ja zelim svu srecu! 


Kako ste curke vi danas? Mi planiramo ici veceras gledati Joker-a u kinu.

----------


## anita83

> slobodno joj pomognes izracunati,prozivas nas tu na forumu a sve si se pretrgnula od racunanja. to su pitanja za doktora a ne da se tu na forumu postavljaju!


Pa ja neznam. A nisam ni prozivala nego kazem....ionako ste ostale na odbr. neke vise neke manje iako nist ne odbrojavate pa bar da budete od pomoci

----------


## Viki88

> Pa ja neznam. A nisam ni prozivala nego kazem....ionako ste ostale na odbr. neke vise neke manje iako nist ne odbrojavate pa bar da budete od pomoci


haha evo dosla jucer i sad pametuje. u ostalom da nema nas trudnica nebi bilo ni novih odbrojavanja ali da u pravu si nemamo kaj raditi tu vise ,stoga se ja odjavljujem! 

curama sretno i da sto prije ugledaju svoje plusice i otvore svoja odbrojavanja,ali ni slucajno se nemojte zadrzavati na odbrojavanjima.

----------


## anita83

Nebi al ovdje odbrojavamo DO trudnoce....idi boli me briga ko da si mi nastetila sto ides

----------


## Riri92

Anita, zašto tebi smeta što smo mi tu? Pokušavam shvatiti taj sklop, nitko ništa ružno ne piše, nitko se ne svađa, družimo se, a onda dođeš ti i počinješ rat između odbrojavalica i trudnica. Čemu?

----------


## anita83

> Anita, zašto tebi smeta što smo mi tu? Pokušavam shvatiti taj sklop, nitko ništa ružno ne piše, nitko se ne svađa, družimo se, a onda dođeš ti i počinješ rat između odbrojavalica i trudnica. Čemu?


Nije bas da samo meni smeta al necu nikog uvaljivat. Al ja sam preiskrena pa kazem

----------


## Riri92

Da čitam misli, vjerujem da bih već bila multimilijarder. Ali s obzirom na to da ne čitam, sad prvi put čujem za ovo da ima vas kojima smeta naše javljanje, pa ću i ja Vikinim stopama odjavljivanja. 

Sretno svima!

----------


## EmaG.

> Pa ja neznam. A nisam ni prozivala nego kazem....ionako ste ostale na odbr. neke vise neke manje iako nist ne odbrojavate pa bar da budete od pomoci


Jao. Meni je ovo treće odbrojavanje i nisam do sad doživjela da je netko ovako konfliktan. Barem smo tu sve podrška jedna drugoj i uvijek pomažemo kad možemo. 

Ne znam jesi li shvatila, ali sve smo ti napisale da NE ZNAMO kako se to računa. Folikulometrija se radi kod ginekologa, a ne na forumu i ne shvaćam tu tvoju logiku da bi mi morale znati jer smo trudne, a ok je da ti ne znaš. 

Druga stvar, ja sam ostala na ovoj temi radi cura s liste, jer se veselim vidjeti tko će imati sljedeći plus. Recimo, samo za primjer, baš se veselim vidjeti kad nam Justme prijavi plusić, jer smo bile tu sve za nju kad je prolazila valjda najveću noćnu moru svake nove trudnice prije prvog uvz-a. I zbog takvih sitnica sam ostala, da se veselim s ljudima, a ne da nekome nešto nabijam na nos, bože dragi, koje ružno razmišljanje. 

I za kraj, nisi ti iskrena, nego si bezobrazna.

----------


## anita83

Al zna izgledat ko da nam nabijate na nos  :Wink:  i nijr bezobrazno rec svoje misljenje i misljenje jos ponekih

----------


## Riri92

Anita, osoba koja sama ne bi nabijala svoju trudnoću drugima na nos, ne bi se ni sjetila pomisliti da bi to drugi radili. Tako da eto, toliko o tebi. 
Osim toga, po čemu to tako izgleda? I ti si sama znala pitati kako sam i gdje su trudnice i slično. Baš me zanima i točan broj tih 'ponekih'. 

Žao mi je što je ovako sad ispalo jer ja stvarno volim biti na odbrojavanju, ali srećom sa većinom imam komunikaciju i izvan foruma, a s kojima nemam uvijek se možemo povezati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma znas sta Anita!! Nisi li ti ona velika vjernica koja se cuvala do braka?! Jel takvo ponasanje u crkvi propovjedaju?! Sramota!
Evo odma sad nek napise iskreno kome smeta da nam se javljaju nase trudnice?! Nikada nikome nije smetalo i dapace same smo ih zvale da sam se javljaju i da nam pricaju o simptomima! A to sto ti koja si 83 godiste nemas dovoljno zrelosti da se nosis sa cinjenicom da trudnice postoje oko tebe to nije problem od cura koje su tu borile istu bitku kao i mi koje ju jos nismo dobile, i koje si bile i bit ce uvijek podrska svima nama. Kada jednom daj Boze zavrsis na trudnickim temama ne znam samo kak te nece biti sram onda traziti savjete. Pa stvarno zeno kaj ti je doslo? Ako ti tesko pada slusati o tudjim trudnocama to se ne rjesava na ovako ruzan i nezreo nacin. Ovo je sigurno mjesto za sve nas, i ako ces biti iskrena i imati postovanja nece nitko uzeti za zlo. Al onda napisi da ti to tesko pada nositi se s tudjim trudnocama, mozda ce se javiti netko od cura ko se isto osjeca pa cemo popricati. To je poanta ovog podforuma! Medusobna podrska, a ne tjerati cure s teme jer su trudne. 
Ja molim sve nase trudnice da nas ne napustaju jer ja osobno volim cuti kako ste i volim kad se javite! 
Ako nekome drugome to smeta ima pravo reci, ali molim Vas na malo ljepsi nacin. Doduse ja nisam admin pa me ne morate opce slusati  :Grin: 

Alice, drzi se  :grouphug:   Ma to si sad dobila samo da mozes na listu, inace ne bi bilo fora. Javi obavezno kakav ti je Jocker bio!! Meni je to must-see, navodno da je odlican!

Riri, mala je zakon hahaha, sto volim te male ljude kad imaju karakter izrazen tako!

----------


## Viki88

> Ma znas sta Anita!! Nisi li ti ona velika vjernica koja se cuvala do braka?! Jel takvo ponasanje u crkvi propovjedaju?! Sramota!
> Evo odma sad nek napise iskreno kome smeta da nam se javljaju nase trudnice?! Nikada nikome nije smetalo i dapace same smo ih zvale da sam se javljaju i da nam pricaju o simptomima! A to sto ti koja si 83 godiste nemas dovoljno zrelosti da se nosis sa cinjenicom da trudnice postoje oko tebe to nije problem od cura koje su tu borile istu bitku kao i mi koje ju jos nismo dobile, i koje si bile i bit ce uvijek podrska svima nama. Kada jednom daj Boze zavrsis na trudnickim temama ne znam samo kak te nece biti sram onda traziti savjete. Pa stvarno zeno kaj ti je doslo? Ako ti tesko pada slusati o tudjim trudnocama to se ne rjesava na ovako ruzan i nezreo nacin. Ovo je sigurno mjesto za sve nas, i ako ces biti iskrena i imati postovanja nece nitko uzeti za zlo. Al onda napisi da ti to tesko pada nositi se s tudjim trudnocama, mozda ce se javiti netko od cura ko se isto osjeca pa cemo popricati. To je poanta ovog podforuma! Medusobna podrska, a ne tjerati cure s teme jer su trudne. 
> Ja molim sve nase trudnice da nas ne napustaju jer ja osobno volim cuti kako ste i volim kad se javite! 
> Ako nekome drugome to smeta ima pravo reci, ali molim Vas na malo ljepsi nacin. Doduse ja nisam admin pa me ne morate opce slusati 
> 
> Alice, drzi se   Ma to si sad dobila samo da mozes na listu, inace ne bi bilo fora. Javi obavezno kakav ti je Jocker bio!! Meni je to must-see, navodno da je odlican!
> 
> Riri, mala je zakon hahaha, sto volim te male ljude kad imaju karakter izrazen tako!


 :Heart:  
a nemoras biti vidoviti milan da ti bude jasno kojoj to osobi jos smetamo mi trudnice :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## anita83

Bas je super vrijedjat tudje vjere!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 05.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~4.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A ne, ne! Ja vjeru niciju ne vrijedam i nikada nikoga nisam stavljala u ovaj ili onaj kos na temelju vjere! Totalno nebitno tko je kakve vjere. Meni je bitan karakter. A licemjerstvo je karakterna crta a ne religiozna ako se ne varam. Ako vec zivis svoju vjeru, onda budi sretna radi tudje srece. Ja evo mogu shvatiti da je tebi tesko cuti da je netko ostao trudan, ili vidjeti trudnicu. Ja sam se danas skoro rasplakala u ducanu kad sam prosla pored djecje robice. Ali ne mogu shvatiti da prozivas zene koje su dosle do svoje srece. Njihova sreca i uspjeh nikako ne znace nekome drugome nesrecu i neuspjeh. Ako ti je los dan, povjeri se, popricaj o tome. Ako pak ne zelis, daj si par dana mira i zaobidi forum. Ali nemoj bezobrazluk opravdavati tako da kazes da si iskrena.
Jedno je reci "Moram priznati da me boli kad vidim vas trudnice ovdje" a drugo je reci "idi, boli me briga, ko da si mi nastetila sto ides". Pa jel to nacin? Ajde budi iskrena. 

I same smo si mi zene krive sto smo potplacene, sto nas nema dovoljno na vodecim pozicijama, sto su menga i porod i slicne stvari tabu teme, sto placamo vise nego muskarci za iste proizvode itd, itd... Jer umj da se drzimo skupa, i da budemo sila kojoj nitko nista ne moze, mi ratujemo jedne protiv drugih!
Pa pogle kak se nasminkala, pa pogle kaj je obukla, pa gle joj obrve.... Umjesto da smo tu jedna za drugu i da ne damo prvo same na sebe a ona na one koje su pored nas! 

Kaze jedan citat: budi zena koja ce drugoj zeni popraviti krunu, bez da kaze cijelom svijetu da je bila nakrivljena.

----------


## anita83

I viki koja je to jos osoba kad si vidoviti milan? Jagodicabobica ja sam.iskreno.rekla.sta mi smeta....a ionako nije po pravilima da se odbr. zacatava tu cemo se slozit

----------


## Andydea123

Hm... E pa ovako,draga Anita,kao prvo,Ljube previse brine i analizira sve umijesto da sve prepusti ginu da se on misli o tome.Drugo,niti EmiG,niti Viki88 a kamoli Riri92 nema nitko pravo zabraniti javljanje na ovu listu! Riri je napravila ovu stranicu i nema je tko ovako napadat. a u ostalom,ako ti se ovdje ne svida slobodno napusti navedeni forum i sve super.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja odbijam dalje sudjelovati u ovome, ima pozitivnij nacina za usmjeriti energiju.

Na primjer, zna li netko gdje nam je Masnice? Nas dvije smo se nekako pratile u ciklusima, vidim da je jos u cekalicama!

JustMe, gdje si, kako si? Zvizni tipkovnicu tek tolko da znamo da si ziva  :Grin: 

Ema, Viki, kako ste vas dvije? 

Di nam je Jelena nestala? Ona je uletavala stalno s veselim pozdravima  :Grin: 

Andy, Iva, Himalaya, kaj ima? Ko pokriva, ko se sprema biti pokriven?  :Laughing:

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja cu da se suzdrzim od komentara....suvisan bi bio.

Jagodice, ne odgledamso Jokera, bili dugo vani, setali, kupili curki Harry Potter kosuljicu, hihihi-ima da se odusevi kad dodje. I na kraju on skonta da bi nam bilo ljepse provest vrijeme pricajuci uz neki snack i tako kad vec imamo malo vremena sami. Tako da smo vani gricnuli, zasladili i polako kuci. Jokera smo ostavili za naredni petak. Cula sam da je film kao film onako, ali da je gluma vise nego sjajna-jadva cekam.

----------


## mašnica

Jao cure tu se za cas okrenula ploca naopako...ajde nemojte tako... bile trudne ili ne znamo zasto se ovdje druzimo i javljamo. Meni ne smetaju kad se jave trudnice dapače bas mi je to slatko kad se jave i lijepo mi je to citati i sjetim se odmah svojih trudnoca... 

Lakse nam je kad podjelimo zajedno nase tuge i zalosti, pluseve i minuseve, ljecenje, terapije i sl.teme...u sto se ne razumijem niti ne komentiram... moramo si biti podrska i misliti pozitivno jer svima nam je isti cilj a to je malo srce ispod našeg srca...neke duze neke krace neke u laksoj neke u tezoj borbi.

Kome tema ne pase ne mora se ni javljati. Budimo si dobre i bez ruznih rijeci... meni vas je lijepo citati neka u tom pozitivnom tonu i ostane... ajmo sada svi: mir mir mir nitko nije kriv :grouphug: 

Ja sam inace ok jucer pocele (.)(.) boliti, krenula sam na pilates i super mi pase. Menga ce valjda stici iducih dana. Sutra na izlet na Brijune idemo s klincima malo da se maknemo od doma... priroda i svjez zrak.

Kako ste mi vi ostale?

----------


## anita83

Da a briga i analize su drugima stran pojam kako da ne

----------


## mašnica

Kakva briga i analize?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice uzivajte na Brijunima  :Zaljubljen:  , ja se bas "napunim" u prirodi! 
Super za pilates! I ljepo si sve rekla, slazem se.

Alice, ja sam cula za Jockera da nije ona stripovska verzija, ali da je Joachim Phoenix (morala sam googleat kak se pise  :Grin:  ) odlican. 
A nis, morat cemo pogledati  :Grin:

----------


## Sanrio

Kakva osoba moraš biti da doma imaš dvoje, troje, četvero djece...blizu 4 banke u guzici i da si zavidan nekom tko je trudan? 
Pa to i Bog vidi s kim ima posla pa u skladu s time i postupa.
Evo mala digresija od padobranca  :Smile:

----------


## anita83

> Kakva osoba moraš biti da doma imaš dvoje, troje, četvero djece...blizu 4 banke u guzici i da si zavidan nekom tko je trudan? 
> Pa to i Bog vidi s kim ima posla pa u skladu s time i postupa.
> Evo mala digresija od padobranca


Na ovaj odvratni kom necu nist ni rec samo ces dobit prijavu.pozz

----------


## Sanrio

> Na ovaj odvratni kom necu nist ni rec samo ces dobit prijavu.pozz


Pa zašto!? Bar se Vi zalažete za iskrenu i otvorenu komunikaciju i da treba napisati što ljudi misle!  :Wink:

----------


## Riri92

Ma Sanrio ne troši riječi, uzaludno je.  :lool:

----------


## čokolada

Pa dobro, cure, što je ovo, koji je ovo nivo razgovora, pa niste na Indexovim komentarima!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Anita, tvoj "ulet" ovdje nije bio maestralan, ne možeš baš zabraniti trudnicama da pišu i prozivati ih da ne žele pomoći, a mislim da nikomu od njih ne pada na pamet svoju trudnoću bilo komu "nabiti na nos". 
Vas, druge cure, molim da se suzdržite od upetljavanja u tuđe vjerske ili svjetonazorske odabire, kao i od niskih komentara kojima zadnji postovi obiluju (Sanrio, imaš upozorenje!).
Forum je jako olabavio što se tiče "začatavanja", nekad su se brisala sva skretanja s teme. Odbrojavanja su oduvijek bila problematična za moderiranje jer se nužno krene u razgovore o svakodnevici koja s odbrojavanjem nemaju veze.
Neka bude svakodnevice, ali dajte svojim rečenicama civiliziran okvir.
I još: ne postoje privatne teme, tako da ni pokretači nisu njihovi "vlasnici".

----------


## Sanrio

Slažem se, pretjerala sam jučer i komentar mi stvarno nije bio na mjestu. 
Anita, ispričavam se!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 06.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~5.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro curkeeee! Kako smo?
Ajme koji divan dan  :Heart:  nadam se da cete ga iskoristiti za neku setnjicu, kavicu i slicno.
Ja nazalost radim danas, pa eto ko ima volje nek se i za mene malo proseta  :Grin:

----------


## AliceInChains

Dancek od mene. Ja sredjivala ormare pa cemo uskoro do moje mame na rucak (punjene tikvice koje jako volim). :D Imam jos posla po stanu pa polako...stomak je danas konacno bolje. Odbrojavam dane do hopsa-hopsa. Valjda utrefimo....LH trakice ce mi stici ja mislim krajem oktobra (dugo traje dostava sada) pa necu moci ovaj mjesec pratiti. Pokusat cu pratiti iscjedak.....no ne znam cul ubosti. :D

----------


## anita83

Ja kuham rucak pa popodne malo kod prijatelja pa navecer crkva i tjt

----------


## JelenaR

Pozdrav curke....jao ja sam sad evo malo doletjela da vidim kako ste..pa vala imam sta i da vidim....Boze dragi pa zar zena zeni moze da bude neprijatelj,vi trudno,ma dajte nam se javljajte da znamo kako ste..i vi ste bile na ovom forumu prije,pa malo nas savjetujte....JAGODICE,tu sa...evo malo odmaram.mozak...sutra budem isla malo gin da vidim jel maca uredu..hahahah kako ste mi vi ostale....saljem vam veeeeelike puseee

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ako nista bit ces ti ubodena  :Laughing:  
Joj spremanje ormara, najgori posao al kad se napokon sve slozi onda mi dode da si kavu skuham i sjednem pred njega fino.
Super da ti je bolje danas!

Jelena, samo odmaraj. Javi kaj si zbavila sutra! 

Mene hvata neka prehlada. Bas se veselim....

----------


## JelenaR

Budem javila...valjda ce biti sve ok,nisam bas nesto ovih dana dobra tamo dolje nikako..a i mene prehlada drzi vec 10 dana.....valjda ce proci brzo...a ostale curke kaaakooo steeee??kako vama dani prolaze      :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_777

Hmhmm...meni ne treba glasnogovornik...sama jasno i glasno iskazujem svoja misljenja, pa cu tako reci...meni trudnice ne smetaju...dapace...drago mi je zbog svake od njih i drago mi je cuti kako napreduju. Tako da cure...kaj se mene tice dobrodosle ste. 
Ja sam u fazi cekanja...nakon dvije godine O mi je bila 12 dc ili 13dc ( nisam sigurna jer su me dva dana razvaljivala oba jajnika ), inace nikad nije prije 16 dc a onda je endometrij vec toliko debel da nema sanse za implantaciju. 
Eto polazem malo vise nade u ovaj ciklus.
Nemojtr zamjeriti sto se ne javljam na dnevnoj bazi, ali uz posao, djecu, muza i sve obaveze jednostavno ne stignem, a navecer kad vas krenem citati vec sam toliko umorna da obucno zaspim na drugoj recenici  :Embarassed:

----------


## iva_777

Sto se tice odgovaranja na postavljena pitanja...ako ne znam odgovor bolje da sutim...nego da tresnem neku glupost. 
Ljube  :Love:  drzim fige

----------


## ljube555

> Sto se tice odgovaranja na postavljena pitanja...ako ne znam odgovor bolje da sutim...nego da tresnem neku glupost. 
> Ljube  drzim fige


Hvala draga[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Jucer bio pik a danas lh jos skoro isto iste boje kao i kontrolna a pokriveno petak, sub, danas ned.i ujutro ce biti... pa cemo vidite za dva tjedna...

Ujutro imam uzv da vidimo dal pukli folikuli svi i ne i kakav endo...imam jos vaditi progesteron za tjedan dana... i na tome bude kraj.... 

Jedino od klomifena nemam bas nesto sluzi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sto se tice odgovaranja na postavljena pitanja...ako ne znam odgovor bolje da sutim...nego da tresnem neku glupost. 
> Ljube  drzim fige


Draga drzim fige da ti ovaj ciklus dobitni!!!

Test neces raditi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Ja sam davno čula da trudnice nose sreću gdje god se pojave, tako da... Samo vi pišite.
Ovaj ciklus sam prilično demotivirana i zapravo čekam nalaze briseva kako bih napokon mogla na hsg. Ne znam što ni očekivati od tih jajovoda. Kroz glavu mi prolaze sve upale koje sam imala i zaista se nadam da nisu ostavile posljedice na jajovode. I tako...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, i meni peak traje dva dana na trakicama. Super ste vi to pokrili! Javi kaj si saznala na pregledu.

Himalaya, ajde drzim fige onda da su brisevi okej! 

Masnica, cekam izvjestaj s Brijuna  :Grin: 

Di je JustMeeeeee...

----------


## justme409

Ufff evo i mene.
Meni je zivot postao malo preintenzivan, and i like it  :Smile: 

Sad sam prvo iscitala one gluposti gore, malo se ismijala. I eto, ukratko 2, 3 rici... Da mene smetaju nebi vise bila na forumu. 
Naravno da mi je drago vidjeti da je netko uspio, pogotovo oni koji su se dugo trudili i mucili, i napokon dobili. Osim sto mi ke drago zbog njih i ja dobijem nogu u guzicu i snage za dalje. 
Naravno, isto tako, kad mi i netko kaze malo mi bude tesko zasto ja nikako ne. Ali sto cu. 
Pogotovo mi je bilo tesko kad sam skuzila da, nakon sto mi je sestra saznala da sam t i ona odmah ostala, a valjda nam je tako cijeli zivot bilo. Nek ja nesto, mora i ona hahahaha samo sto je moje zavrsilo, a ona ce svaki tren roditi. Eto, to mi je najteze. I pokusavam se malo distancirati da mi bude lakse - los izbor, ali ne znam kako drugacije.

Sad idemo malo o meni (jos)
Ja vise ne znam koji je dc, niti mi nije vazno ovaj ciklus. Uspjeli smo se sresti 1 dan (!!!)
Sami radimo sve radove i adaptaciju kuce, plus danas sam morala generalku na poslu odraditi. Ali bas bas bas generalku. 
Plus biranje i gledanje namještaja (u tome gustam). Al sve u svemu premorena sam, ne jedem skoro nista jer ne stignem, pa pregladnim, i tako u krug....
Ali sve da se sto prije odselimo i da nam bude lipooooo. Nadam se iskreno da ce mi ta distrakcija pomoci sljedeci mj. A ocito su meni radovi u svakom dobitnom ciklusu a hahahaah. U proslom sam postavljala laminat na poslu tjedan dana hahahaha. 
Drzim fige da ce to biti to onda. 

Btw ovaj ciklus sam osjetila probadanje na desnoj strani pa sam sigurna da je o bila na desnoj di nemam jajovoda pa se ni ne zamaram simptomima. I odlicno mi je. 

I za kraj. Viki (a naravno i druge cure, sve ste mi prirasle srcu), kad rodis ima da nam javis koliki je bebach obavezno!!! O tebi sam mislila sve one dane u pocetku trudnoce kad je bio onaj problem, molila se i cekala da javis dobre vijesti.

Javim se uskoro opet, nemojte me maknuti s liste, ocu i ja svoje odbrojavanje uskoro!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, i meni peak traje dva dana na trakicama. Super ste vi to pokrili! Javi kaj si saznala na pregledu.
> 
> Himalaya, ajde drzim fige onda da su brisevi okej! 
> 
> Masnica, cekam izvjestaj s Brijuna 
> 
> Di je JustMeeeeee...


Naravno[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Dobro jutro svima curama!!!! 
Danas uzv .. endo 15,4mm obostrano zuto tijelo ...sva tri folikula pukla

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Cure...na Brijunima je divnooo nisam bila vise od 20god i odusevljena sam. Prekrasna priroda, suncano i toplo vrijeme, super smjestaj i hrana. M jos nema na vidiku niti mi treba bar jos 2 dana dok se ne vratimo. Morat cu kupiti onaj biljni caj da mi se to malo sve regulira. 

Jel ima netko na cekanju za testic?

----------


## anita83

Ja cekam na testic jos par dana....nezz kad bi naj ranije mogla napravit ako su mi cik. oko 25 dana

----------


## JelenaR

Boook curkeeee...kako ste daaaanass...evo ja zavrsila kod gina,kaze da je dolje sve ok....samo imam neku upalu...pa mi je dao vaginalete i tablete..bude bolje...i kad zavrsim terapiju onda radim papu....i kolko vidim na nalazu imam i ja te neke folikule,vodeci folikul je na desnoj strani nazalost..jbg....ostale curke ajmoooo veseelooo

----------


## ljube555

> Ja cekam na testic jos par dana....nezz kad bi naj ranije mogla napravit ako su mi cik. oko 25 dana


23dc vec mozes raditi test bez problema ako znas kad je bila O... 

Kod mene bila najvjerojatno jucer O i od danas brojim....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, znaci ovulacija potvrdena! Super! I lijepo ste pokrili, drzim ti fige na najjace. I vidim da ti klomifen nije zeznuo endometrij to je super!

Masnice, ajde bas mi je drago da si uzivala, zvuci jako lijepo.

Jelena, sad ces ti to zacas rijesiti. A zasto kazes nazalost na desnoj strani? Vjerojatno sam propustila ako si pisala, sori.

Anita, ako su ti 25dana ciklusi, po meni je sve prije 21dc prerano. 

JustMe, ma kakvo brisanje sa liste, ti si nasa haha! Bome si ti u postenim radovima, nemoj zaboraviti jesti!! I sretno da sve ide po spagi!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 07.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~6.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Hej cure! Evo ja bila kod gina po klomifen i sad cekam M da mogu pocet pit. 
Prehladila sam se uzasno. Nos mi curi,pritisak u ocima,kisem svako 5 minuta... Umirem!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, i kod mene isto stanje s nosom i ocima i kihanjem....suosjecam.
Kak kreces s klomicima? Na 3dc ili?

----------


## JelenaR

> Ljube, znaci ovulacija potvrdena! Super! I lijepo ste pokrili, drzim ti fige na najjace. I vidim da ti klomifen nije zeznuo endometrij to je super!
> 
> Masnice, ajde bas mi je drago da si uzivala, zvuci jako lijepo.
> 
> Jelena, sad ces ti to zacas rijesiti. A zasto kazes nazalost na desnoj strani? Vjerojatno sam propustila ako si pisala, sori.
> 
> Anita, ako su ti 25dana ciklusi, po meni je sve prije 21dc prerano. 
> 
> JustMe, ma kakvo brisanje sa liste, ti si nasa haha! Bome si ti u postenim radovima, nemoj zaboraviti jesti!! I sretno da sve ide po spagi!


Na toj strani mi je bila vanmatericna,i izvaden mi je jajovod..pa zato kazem nazalost....jbg bitno je da nema nista drugo,kaze da je sve ostalo dobro,samo jos ta upala da se makne

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, znaci ovulacija potvrdena! Super! I lijepo ste pokrili, drzim ti fige na najjace. I vidim da ti klomifen nije zeznuo endometrij to je super!
> 
> Masnice, ajde bas mi je drago da si uzivala, zvuci jako lijepo.
> 
> Jelena, sad ces ti to zacas rijesiti. A zasto kazes nazalost na desnoj strani? Vjerojatno sam propustila ako si pisala, sori.
> 
> Anita, ako su ti 25dana ciklusi, po meni je sve prije 21dc prerano. 
> 
> JustMe, ma kakvo brisanje sa liste, ti si nasa haha! Bome si ti u postenim radovima, nemoj zaboraviti jesti!! I sretno da sve ide po spagi!


Dobila sam ja andol 100 da pijem za endometrij... pa mozda on pomogao da bude takav...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

Samo da znaju one kojima svašta smeta  :Smile:  da temu čitaju i one koje više ne mogu biti trudne, i oni koje ni ne vidite jer se ne prijave.

A drugo, vidim da pišete da nema šanse trudnoći ako je ovulacija na jajniku kraj kojega nema jajovoda, no nije tako. Ljudsko tijelo nije matematika. Jajašce može ući i u jajovod na drugoj strani. Nije često, ali je moguće. 
Pogledajte na nekoj anatomskoj slici koliko je sve to blizu u organizmu. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## JelenaR

Ee curke,jel zna mozda neka od vas sta mu znaci OVULA NABOTHINA 7 SATI??ako ne nemojte se zamarati :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Beti3 citala sam bas price gdje se to dogodilo curama, a i gin mi je isto to rekao. Ali mi je lakse mrvicu ne nadati se uopce, jer su sanse za to manje. Pa ako se dogodi bas ti bit ce mi jako drago naravno. Isto mi pokrijemo i tu ovulaciju ali s puno manje stresa

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja cu samo da mahne, smorena sam-cijeli dan sam na nogama i evo padam u krevet. Procitala sam sta ste pisale ali ne mogu da dekodiram nista ....ukljucujuci i normalne stvari. Laku vam noc a ja opet cita, ako stignem i pisem sutra. 

Ako me oci ne varaju, moglo bi biti testica i plusica uskoro?!  :Smile:  Sretno i cujemo se sutra. zZZZZZZZZZZzzzz

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 08.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~7.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jagodice,terapija mi pocinje od 2.-6. dc sa klomifenom. M bi trebala tamo za vikend.

----------


## AliceInChains

Samo da mahnem. Upravo zavrsih sa poslom pa idem po malu u muzicku i onda je vodim na solfedjo. Balet i solfedjo u razlicitim zgradama, a ima pauzu od 1h izmedju pa da malo prosetamo. Nadam se da ste sve dobro. <3

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, taman malo za druzenje po lijepom vremenu. Balet i solfedjo, divno! Jeste umjetnicki nastrojena obitelj, ili mala samo povukla na tu stranu?

Andy, drzim fige da klomifen napravi svoje, ali za sad jos drzin fige da ni ne dode na red.

Jelena, ja ti ne znam nazalost kaj to znaci. Jesi saznala ista?

Ja danas radim popodne, imam takav posao da radim sve svetke i petke kak bi se reklo, pa sam vec i navikla. 
Imam jedno pitanje za vas. Da li nakon menstruacije imate dan-dva smedi iscjedak?
Meni npr m traje 6 dana i onda jos dan dva traje to smedarenje. To "odradim" sa dnevnim uloskom jer je bas samo iscjedak.
I jel se mozemo sloziti da su "iscjedak" i "sperma" fakat ruzne rijeci?!  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Alice, taman malo za druzenje po lijepom vremenu. Balet i solfedjo, divno! Jeste umjetnicki nastrojena obitelj, ili mala samo povukla na tu stranu?
> 
> Andy, drzim fige da klomifen napravi svoje, ali za sad jos drzin fige da ni ne dode na red.
> 
> Jelena, ja ti ne znam nazalost kaj to znaci. Jesi saznala ista?
> 
> Ja danas radim popodne, imam takav posao da radim sve svetke i petke kak bi se reklo, pa sam vec i navikla. 
> Imam jedno pitanje za vas. Da li nakon menstruacije imate dan-dva smedi iscjedak?
> Meni npr m traje 6 dana i onda jos dan dva traje to smedarenje. To "odradim" sa dnevnim uloskom jer je bas samo iscjedak.
> I jel se mozemo sloziti da su "iscjedak" i "sperma" fakat ruzne rijeci?! [emoji38]


Ja isto imam dan dva smedarenje ...kod mene traje tri cetiri dana i onda kreni smeđe... nisi jedina[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

[QUOTE=Jagodicabobica;3127517]Alice, taman malo za druzenje po lijepom vremenu. Balet i solfedjo, divno! Jeste umjetnicki nastrojena obitelj, ili mala samo povukla na tu stranu?

Andy, drzim fige da klomifen napravi svoje, ali za sad jos drzin fige da ni ne dode na red.

Jelena, ja ti ne znam nazalost kaj to znaci. Jesi saznala ista?

Ja danas radim popodne, imam takav posao da radim sve svetke i petke kak bi se reklo, pa sam vec i navikla. 
Imam jedno pitanje za vas. Da li nakon menstruacije imate dan-dva smedi iscjedak?
Meni npr m traje 6 dana i onda jos dan dva traje to smedarenje. To "odradim" sa dnevnim uloskom jer je bas samo iscjedak.
I jel se mozemo sloziti da su "iscjedak" i "sperma" fakat ruzne rijeci?!




Ei draga,nisam uspjela nista saznati.nema veze....nevjerujem.da je ista strasno jer bi mi rekao,pocela sam sa terapijama pa se nadam da ce ta upala nestati,i onda se bacam na posao....hvala ti ipak :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, jesmo se podruzile malo izmedju obaveza. A umjetnost....ona je povukla. :D Ima mislim i u nama malo ali eto nismo se dali u to. :D 

Sto se tice smedjeg iscjedka, i kod mene tako bude, cak bude jedno 5 dana crveno i onda tak. Prvih nekoliko puta nakon pobacaja mi se desilo da imam to smedje dva dana pa tek onda dobijem pa opet smedje.....Medjukrvarenja su mi sada smedja takodjer. Nadam se da ih nece biti jer ne bih imala ni okvira kad bi mogla biti ovulacija posto mi ta krvarenja tijelo prepozna kao ciklus i onda dodje nakon jos ca. 25 dana. Joj mi objasnjenja-ni ja ne bih shvatila da mi se ne desava. :D

----------


## mašnica

Sutra mi pisite 1.dc

----------


## spajalica

dobro jutro,
ako nastavite se svadjati i prepucavati, ovaj topik bi mogla malo i pozornije citati.
da se uputite sta se sve smije a sta ne procitajte pravila foruma.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, zao mi je. Drzi se  :grouphug: 

Spajalica, prepucavanje odavno gotovo.

Jutro svima, kako ste?

----------


## anita83

> dobro jutro,
> ako nastavite se svadjati i prepucavati, ovaj topik bi mogla malo i pozornije citati.
> da se uputite sta se sve smije a sta ne procitajte pravila foruma.


Ja nisam napravila nista da nije po pravilima a nebi se to moglo reci za sve  :Wink:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 09.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~8.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## bubamara39

Evo i mene, pozdrav svima. Ja sam nesto kratko pisala prosle godine kad smo bili na ciljanim odnosima pa stali sa svim zbog preseljenja u drugi grad i novog posla. Al idemo u borbu dalje. 
U postupku smo mpo u priv klinici. 7.dc mi je.
3dc Elonva, 6 dc Menopur, 7dc Menopur i Orgalutran. Uzv na 6dc endometrij 7,2, desno i lijevo ima folikula od 11 do 13 velicine. Sutra novi uzv.
Imam vec 3 djece al ovo je novi partner i nalazi su nam uredni pa pripisujem godinama ove probleme sa zacecem.
Trebat ce mi malo vremena da vas polovim i veselim se sto mogu podijeliti s vama ove trenutke.

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodice,Masnice,ljube,justme,,,gdje ste cureeeeee...kakoooo steeee,sta se danas radi novoga....pusa za vas curke

----------


## mašnica

Uh...zakuhalo mi se na poslu jako sve mi nekako pred otkazom mislim si pa sam sva u tome uz curenje ko iz kabla... inace skroz sam ok nek prodje vjestica cim prije pa u akciju

----------


## JelenaR

> Uh...zakuhalo mi se na poslu jako sve mi nekako pred otkazom mislim si pa sam sva u tome uz curenje ko iz kabla... inace skroz sam ok nek prodje vjestica cim prije pa u akciju


O joj masnice,,,,nedaj se,proci ce i ta vjestica nebrini,,odmori malo mozak i opusti se..ja sam pitala doktora pa kad je reko sve uredu kako nedolazi do trudnoce,kaze sve je to do hormona i stresa...znaci samo opusteno .. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Jagodice,Masnice,ljube,justme,,,gdje ste cureeeeee...kakoooo steeee,sta se danas radi novoga....pusa za vas curke


Ja sam danas ustala ujutro sa bolovima u stomaku i jacima bolovima u krizama...i celi dan lezim... neznam kaj uopce to uhvatilo me...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## AliceInChains

Cao svima!

Masnice, ti i ja u akciju uskoro. :D Nadajmo se da ce nam uspjeti ovog ciklusa.  :Smile: 

Kod mene je tempo lud ovih dana uz jos brige i stres koji me ceka ali bude sve OK. 

Ljube, ne znam sta bi to moglo biti??? Ja se sjecam da je mene prije znalo boliti kao da cu dobiti samo ne dobijem.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, dobro nam dosla! Zelim ti svi srecu. U kakvom ste postupku, ivf? 

Masnice, svida mi se tvoj stav! Nadam se da ce se na poslu brzo "otkuhati"  :Grin: 

Jelena, meni je najgore kad mi neko stres spomene, jer vjerujem da to fakat nije kod mene faktor, pa imam osjecaj da spominju jedinu stvar koju hendlam. Plus vadila sam hormone hahaha.

Ljube, voljela bi reci da je implantacija, ali nekako mi se cini rano. Mozda od Klomifena? Ako se nastavi eventualno da nazoves dr. Koji si ono dpo?

Alice, ajde barem su vam vrucine prosle! Samo se nadam da grijanje radi da ne bi morale ko kak je Riri kuhala, u bundi  :Laughing:  

Andydea, listonosa nas, kak si ti?

Ja nemam nis za napisat pametno  :Grin:  prehladena jos ali laganini, nis strasno.

----------


## JelenaR

> Bubamara, dobro nam dosla! Zelim ti svi srecu. U kakvom ste postupku, ivf? 
> 
> Masnice, svida mi se tvoj stav! Nadam se da ce se na poslu brzo "otkuhati" 
> 
> Jelena, meni je najgore kad mi neko stres spomene, jer vjerujem da to fakat nije kod mene faktor, pa imam osjecaj da spominju jedinu stvar koju hendlam. Plus vadila sam hormone hahaha.
> 
> Ljube, voljela bi reci da je implantacija, ali nekako mi se cini rano. Mozda od Klomifena? Ako se nastavi eventualno da nazoves dr. Koji si ono dpo?
> 
> Alice, ajde barem su vam vrucine prosle! Samo se nadam da grijanje radi da ne bi morale ko kak je Riri kuhala, u bundi  
> ...


  :drama:   :drama:  
Ja vise neznam sta je....ovaj mjesec znam da nista ne bude sigurno....opet..jbg iduci ce biti bolje....a vi curke sto trebate u akciju samo jakkoooooo.....noge u zrak...heheh

----------


## AliceInChains

Bubamara, welcome. Tek sam vidjela da si tu kad procitah Jagodicin post. Brzinski preletih prije toga. :D

Ja pocela sa LH-ciklus kratak pa ovulacija rano bude. Danas vec vjestice nema i crtice su jedva vidljive. Bebac procli napravljen 10. dana ciklusa, a kcerka 15. dana ciklusa. Hajde ti sad budi pametan. :D Da li mi je dosta raditi jednu dnevno ili dvije?? Imam jos tri ali mi stize poklon sa jos desetak. Krajem mjeseca stize jos 30. :D Ima li neki period tokom dana kad ih je najbolje umakati? Procitah u uputstvu da samo ne valja prvi jutarnji urin.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, piski jednu ak imas samo 3. Najbolje je posljepodne. Cca. oko 17h. Al ja sam hvatala peak i u 8, i u 22. Ak ti sutra potamni, pisni krajem dana jos jednu. 
Sretno.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Andy, piski jednu ak imas samo 3. Najbolje je posljepodne. Cca. oko 17h. Al ja sam hvatala peak i u 8, i u 22. Ak ti sutra potamni, pisni krajem dana jos jednu. 
> Sretno.


Alice??? :D

Mislim da svakako necu preskakati sutra radi kraceg i poremecenog ciklusa pa da barem vidim otprilike kada je. Ako ne uhvatim, pocinjem 18. dana Duphaston pa se valjda uredovi.

----------


## bubamara39

Da cure, na ivf-u smo. Prvi put, nadam se da ce bit ok. Dr je zadovoljan nalazima i izgledom, zalihama i stvaranjem folikula. Malo me strah, al mislim da je to vise zbog neznanja sto nas ceka. Brzo ce to proletjeti. Javljat cu svaku novost. I vama zelim uspjeh sto prije

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro svima. Ja evo coffee, mala u skoli, dragi na poslu pa cu nakon kafe da trpim 2 sata i da se popiskim na trakicu-imam jos 3. Mada hopsatse mogu do ponedjeljka cak tada bude i ovulacija ali barem cu znati kada sad dolazi. 

Bubamara, sretno sa IVF. Jako je pozitivna stvar da su doktori zadovoljni i optimisticni.  :Klap: 

Cure, kako ste vi this morning? (Ja se unaprijed izvinjavam s obzirom da zbog posla govorim barem 6 sati dnevno engleski vec godinama imam losu naviku da miksam jezike. Sa najboljom drugaricom vise pricam engleski (ona je u istom poslu kao i ja). :D

----------


## ljube555

> Bubamara, dobro nam dosla! Zelim ti svi srecu. U kakvom ste postupku, ivf? 
> 
> Masnice, svida mi se tvoj stav! Nadam se da ce se na poslu brzo "otkuhati" 
> 
> Jelena, meni je najgore kad mi neko stres spomene, jer vjerujem da to fakat nije kod mene faktor, pa imam osjecaj da spominju jedinu stvar koju hendlam. Plus vadila sam hormone hahaha.
> 
> Ljube, voljela bi reci da je implantacija, ali nekako mi se cini rano. Mozda od Klomifena? Ako se nastavi eventualno da nazoves dr. Koji si ono dpo?
> 
> Alice, ajde barem su vam vrucine prosle! Samo se nadam da grijanje radi da ne bi morale ko kak je Riri kuhala, u bundi [emoji38] 
> ...


Jutro... popustili bolovi ali osjecam blagi grcevi...
Danas 4DNO... pik bio u sub.u ned.jos bila dosta tamno testna crtica ali u pon.na uzv svi folikuli bili popucani... tako da racunam da O bila u ned.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubamara39

Evo me s uzv, endometrij 9, folikuli desno 15,14,14,15, lijevo 16,16,15,14. Danas pikice i ujutro opet uzv i vadenje krvi hormoni. On predvida dan d u utorak. Dragi se previjao citavu noc, zeludac ga je ulovio vec par dana, jutros otisao na hitnu. Jos sene javlja. Sad ne smijem dozvolit da me pojede stres. Idem odradit danasnji dan

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 10.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~9.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Evo me s uzv, endometrij 9, folikuli desno 15,14,14,15, lijevo 16,16,15,14. Danas pikice i ujutro opet uzv i vadenje krvi hormoni. On predvida dan d u utorak. Dragi se previjao citavu noc, zeludac ga je ulovio vec par dana, jutros otisao na hitnu. Jos sene javlja. Sad ne smijem dozvolit da me pojede stres. Idem odradit danasnji dan


Koji dan ciklusa danas???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

Cure jutro! Listonosa samo aktivna u azuriranju liste hehehe. Ok sam,imam jos par dana do M i vec kao ozeblo sunce cekam i gledam u one kutije klomifena haha. Ovaj mjesec sam najopustenija. Vjerovatno jer sam prekrizila prirodnu trudnocu i prihvatila cinjenicu da se moram lijecit ako zelim da do nje dode i vise nista ne pratim. 
Gdje su nam nase trudnice? Kako ste?

----------


## Andydea123

Bubamara,dobrodosla!!!  :Wink:

----------


## bubamara39

Hvala vam.na dobrodoslici. Danas sam 8 dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jooooj stalno mjesam Alice i Andydea, da znate kolko puta sam prepravljala, ali jucer navecer nisam ni skuzila hahaha.

Dakle ALICE  :Grin:  javi stanje s trakicom.

Andydea, tak je i meni postalo lakse kad sam si poslozila da prirodno nebu nis.

Bubamara, cure koje su prosle ivf uglavnom pisu da im od svega najteze padaju ti ljekovi/pikice. Ako ti to nije stvaralo probleme vjerujem da ces sve ostalo odraditi ko velka! Vjerojatno strah od nepoznatog da. 
Ne sekiraj se, ako je na hitnoj vjerojatno se ni ne moze javiti. 

Ljube, drago mi je da ti je bolje. Vidjet cemo, mozda je to bio neki predznak

----------


## AliceInChains

> Jooooj stalno mjesam Alice i Andydea, da znate kolko puta sam prepravljala, ali jucer navecer nisam ni skuzila hahaha.
> 
> Dakle ALICE  javi stanje s trakicom.
> 
> Andydea, tak je i meni postalo lakse kad sam si poslozila da prirodno nebu nis.
> 
> Bubamara, cure koje su prosle ivf uglavnom pisu da im od svega najteze padaju ti ljekovi/pikice. Ako ti to nije stvaralo probleme vjerujem da ces sve ostalo odraditi ko velka! Vjerojatno strah od nepoznatog da. 
> Ne sekiraj se, ako je na hitnoj vjerojatno se ni ne moze javiti. 
> 
> Ljube, drago mi je da ti je bolje. Vidjet cemo, mozda je to bio neki predznak


Jagodice, crtica je jednako skoro nevidljiva kao i jucer. Mislim da nema smisla veceras raditi opet i hopsati se  veceras. Voljela bih da bude crta prije nego odemo u bolnicu. No, bude sta bude. Ima uvijek iduci ciklus.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma da, nemoj si bezveze trositi jos jednu danas. Cuvaj za sutra. Kaj se hopsanja tice to vama po volji haha. 

Curke, sta se radi na ovaj tmurni jesenji dan?

----------


## JelenaR

> Ma da, nemoj si bezveze trositi jos jednu danas. Cuvaj za sutra. Kaj se hopsanja tice to vama po volji haha. 
> 
> Curke, sta se radi na ovaj tmurni jesenji dan?


Ja pravim sok i slatko od dunja...malo da ubijem vrijeme...kako ste vi ostale

----------


## bubamara39

Vratila se s posla, piknula si 2 injekcije, kuham juhicu dragom. Vratio se s hitne. Gastritis i da napravi uzv abdomena, mozda ima i zucne kamence, pije spasmex i controloc do daljnjeg. To ne bi trebalo utjecat na plivace za umjetnu( vjecni sam klasa optimist).

----------


## AliceInChains

Bubamara, nadam se da ce ti dragi biti uskoro bolje. A ne bih rekla da ti lijekovi nesto posebno uticu na plivace.

Ja zavrsila nesto vezano za posao uz kafu (pokusavam smanjit na dvije al evo treca.....) pa cu kosu da perem i kupanjac. Idem sutra vadit krv jer u ponedjeljak trebam na kontrolu pulmologu da me zvanicno skine sa kortikosteroida (skinuta al zvanicno samo uz nalaze).

----------


## bubekica

> Ee curke,jel zna mozda neka od vas sta mu znaci OVULA NABOTHINA 7 SATI??ako ne nemojte se zamarati


Cini mi se da ti nije nitko odgovorio...
Nabothijeva cista, cista zlijezde, na cervixu, a 7h je polozaj na cervixu.

----------


## JelenaR

> Cini mi se da ti nije nitko odgovorio...
> Nabothijeva cista, cista zlijezde, na cervixu, a 7h je polozaj na cervixu.


Hvala ti...ma rekla sam da se nezamaraju curke oko toga....nije toliko ni bitno previse :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Meni danas nesto cudno... Kao da imam malo tragova spotinga na gacicama sad navecer. Brisanje nista. Kriva strana i samo jedan susret ovaj mjesec mi ne ulijevaju nikakvu nadu tako da... Al ovo mi je skroz cudno. 11 dpo

----------


## mašnica

Moze i taj jedan biti upravo bingo...strpljenja jos malo drzim fige

----------


## Riri92

> Gdje su nam nase trudnice? Kako ste?


Ja sam dobro. Čekam idući pregled i onda nakon toga putujem za Poljsku na par dana.  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Jutro cure. 9 dc. Ide sve ok, vadila krv, sutra opet uzv. Ja sam mislila 3 folikulometrije, kad ono evo se zaredale 3 u 3 dana. Dragi je malo bolje. Sinoc sam mu piknula Naklofen i dala mu popit Normabel i spavao ko beba do jutros. Sad ga malo boli,al puno manje nego jucer. Ima da ga ucinim fit ovaj vikend

----------


## bubamara39

> Meni danas nesto cudno... Kao da imam malo tragova spotinga na gacicama sad navecer. Brisanje nista. Kriva strana i samo jedan susret ovaj mjesec mi ne ulijevaju nikakvu nadu tako da... Al ovo mi je skroz cudno. 11 dpo


A kako se osjećaš? Ja sam u ove 2g pokusavanja skoro svaki ciklus imala nadu pa makar bio 1susret, pa si predmenstrualne simptome gledala mozda je to, valjda ta velika zelja. Ti si realna al ja ti zelim da je taj jedan dobitan

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 11.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~10.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro, ja vadila krv radikontrole kod pulmologa u ponedjeljak i neka me teta zbola, ruka mi otpada. Inace me ne boli, al ima tesku ruku. :D 

Just Me, da to nije neki znak neceg dobitnog?  :Smile:  Drzim fige.

Anita, ja sam u obje trudnoce 26. dan ciklusa imala pozitivan test jer su mi tada bili ciklusi tacno 25. dan i 26. je vec bio sumnjiv. Svakako mislim da mozda Clearblue moze pokazati i koji dan prije, ovisno kad je bila ovulacija. 

Kod mene LH i dalje svijetal, malko tamniji od jucer ali svijetal. Obisla sam sve apteke, pola ih ni ne zna sta cu LH trakice pa sma zapravo uzela jos koji onaj stapic u dm-skup ali eto. Uskoro ce mi stici trakice nadam se.  :Smile:  

Ako je svijetlo, da li bas ima sanse u narednih par dana da se zakaci ako recimo ovulacija dodje pocetkom naredne sedmice??? Kad se vratim iz bolnice definitivno ce biti kasno. Ako nista par upratim ovulaciju ovaj mjesec i kad nastupa. Mada iskreno, ove ciste na jajnicima... ne znam ni dal ce se desiti sto treba radi njih.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro curke!! 
Just Me, mozes komotno i test. Ne znam kaj bi to moglo biti, ili spotting prije m ili mozda od implantacije. To mi jedino pada na pamet. 

Bubamara, drzim fige da muz uskoro bude ko novi. Kak ti podnosis te svoje pikice i ljekove?

----------


## iva_777

Jutro curke!
Evo mene pomalo zbunjene. O je bila 12 ili 13dc. Od prije tri dana pritisak u trbuhu kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Nocas me probudilo pucketanje...kao mjehurici da pucaju. Iscjedak mlijecno bijel. Mucnina koja se smanjuje kad pojedem nesto. Dize mi se zeludac i na cigaretu i na cetkicu za zube. Vrtoglavica svakodnevno. Jucer glavobolja. Danas cike ne smijem ni pogledati. Zimica me trese.
Sve nekako upucuje na T, a mene je strah nadati se.
Nekako mi je lakse misliti da me viroza hvata.

----------


## bubamara39

Jagodice, nakon enolve migrena i grcevi, menga  stala ( nikad krace..2 dana), ostalo ok do danas kad osjecam cicke i napestost u trbuhu i malo muka, a to sam mozda samo gladna, upravo jedem pacu to iskljuciti

----------


## bubamara39

Iva, ovo zvuci jaaako lijepo drzim figee

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro curke!
> Evo mene pomalo zbunjene. O je bila 12 ili 13dc. Od prije tri dana pritisak u trbuhu kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Nocas me probudilo pucketanje...kao mjehurici da pucaju. Iscjedak mlijecno bijel. Mucnina koja se smanjuje kad pojedem nesto. Dize mi se zeludac i na cigaretu i na cetkicu za zube. Vrtoglavica svakodnevno. Jucer glavobolja. Danas cike ne smijem ni pogledati. Zimica me trese.
> Sve nekako upucuje na T, a mene je strah nadati se.
> Nekako mi je lakse misliti da me viroza hvata.


Da napravis test???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Hvala bubamaro  :Shy kiss: 
Ljube...prerano mi je...imam jos dobrih 6 dana do ocekivane M

----------


## ljube555

Danas sam celu noc nisam mogla spavati... vrucina me ubijala i grcevi dosta izrazeni bili celu noc...malo popustilo hvala bogu...

Jos i sa prehladom mucim se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma ja nemam ni simptoma pmsa. Ni c ni nista. Danas opet bijeli isckedak. Ma vidjeti cemo sljedeci tj. Ne uzimam ovo ko neki simptom. Bilo me samo strah da nije nesto ozbiljno

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 12.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~11.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro!!!
iva,drzim fige! Tvoji simptomi su obecavajuci. sretno!
Meni je 25. dc i sutra,prekosutra bi trebala procurit. 2. dc klomifen.  :Coffee:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro cure, ima li vas!

Ja danas nakon nekoliko mjeseci malo duze odspavala, mala kod moje mame otisla da prespava (uziva tamo). 

Mi se naravno zadali u pokrivanje dana iako je crtica na LH slaba. Vise ih nemam, jutros popiskila zadnju. Zanimljivo mi je da je jucer ujutro bila slaba ali vidljiva a sinoc skoro nevidljiva, jutros jos manje. Ne bih rekla da je doslo i proso da ne znam, a tek 9 dc. Po onom kako je prije bilo, ovulacija bi trebala biti oko ponedjeljka (ako je uopste bude). Iskreno, ne pridrzavam se bas onog sa piskenjem jer ja ne mogu toliko trpiti, cak i nocu ustajem-moguce zato da me trakice zezaju. Sad se pitam dal da pokrijemo i danas i ponedjeljak ili da preskocimo danas pa pokrijemo nedjelju i ponedjeljak....ili sve dane pa sta bude.  :Smile:  

Kako sam shvatila moguce je ostat trudan i sa slabom LH ako u narednih par dana dodje ona jaka? Bum vidjeli. 

Hoce li biti kod vas uskoro testica?

----------


## bubamara39

Jutro cure. Sutra stoperica, u utorak punkcija. Folikuli izgledaju ok i hrpa ih je, lijepih velicina, estradiol mi je 2000 sto je ok, trolinijski endometrij fino zadebljao

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure. Sutra stoperica, u utorak punkcija. Folikuli izgledaju ok i hrpa ih je, lijepih velicina, estradiol mi je 2000 sto je ok, trolinijski endometrij fino zadebljao


Ja sam imala estradiol 3437 i samo tri lijepa folikula.. estradiol vaden 13dc.. a 16dc bila O pik sam ulovila 15dc...na 17dc sva tri bila puknuta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja sam na putu nakon sto god, i bas sutra bi trebala dobiti hahahha viditi cemo

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 13.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~12.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cure!!! Evo ja dobila... Sutra krecem sa Klomifenom. 
Bubamara39,sretno!

----------


## mašnica

Iva kako si ima kakvih simptoma novih?

----------


## iva_777

Danas nakon piskanja kod brisanja malo sukrvice. Ne znam jel to krece spotting ili sta je. Vidjet cemo uskoro  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

Ja bih vec piškila od napetosti  :Smile:  ja cu krenuti s trakicama da ulovimo pik. Zmaci svaki dan popodne u isto vrijeme?

----------


## bubamara39

Brevacid 5000 i decapeptyl 0,2...upravo sam si dala. U utorak pukcija, jao jao...blizi seee

----------


## AliceInChains

Cao cure, nema vas nesto.

Masnice, i ja piskim ali shvatih da i par dana prije pika vrijedi babydance-at. :D A nakon peaka nema bas mnogo vremena (ovisno koliko i traje) ili neka me neko ispravi? Uglavnom, ja piskim jednu ujutro i jednu navecer. Vise ih nemam al mislim sutra da ce stici. Vidi se da gradually napreduju, tj. tamne. Gledala sam masu videa i cak mislim da i odnos koji nije u peaku moze odraditi posao.  :Smile:  Kako god, ja imam vremena jos danas i sutra pa ako nista onda naredni mjesec. Iskreno, mm nesto nije u mood-u za hops hops i uzasno me nervira.

----------


## AliceInChains

Iva, drzim fige da bude uspjesno! <3

----------


## mašnica

Meni je gin rekao da kad su obje crte tamne unutar 24h dolazi do ovulacije. Kod mene je obrnuto, meni se bas ne da...padam s nogu od umora imam ludi tempo, posao, skola, edukacija, kuhanje itd... idem u kadu i na spavanac.

----------


## justme409

Znaci meni kasni... Inace mi na desnu stranu, od vanm.do evo sad, ciklus traje 25 dana tocno. Na 12dc sam osjetila bockanje u desnoj strani i sigurna sam da jento bila O. i po tome jucer je trebala stici, a eto, nje nema do sad. Danas sam jos na putu. Mozda zbog aviona, mozda zbog puta, mozda jer me zeza kasni...
Ali cudno mi je. Test cu sutra raditi ako ne dodje. Danas nema sanse. Nenzelim uopce ni razmisljati o opciji da san trudna kad, rekla sam vam... Kriva strana, samo 1 put, doduse tocno kad sam to bockanje osjetila... Al isto, inace pokrivamo strateski pa nista. Sutra cemo biti pametniji

----------


## iva_777

Jutro curke!
Ja i dalje smeckarim, doduse samo kod brisanja, ali bojim se da je M na putu. Trbuh me boli junacki. Nadala sam se da je implantacijsko, ali nada je...
Malo je rano krenulo (10dpo).
Pokusat cu jos jedan ciklus, a onda odustajem definitivno.

----------


## iva_777

Just  :fige:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 
14.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~13.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## justme409

Iva, nisam stigla popratiti, puno je sad cura i jos se nisam snala hahha
Jesi utvrdila O ovaj mj s necim ili mislis da je 10 dpo po iskustvu?
Ko zna, mozda je stvarno neko implatacijsko. Prerano je i po meni za spotting prije m.

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro!!! Popila prvu tableticu jutros. Dragom sam se unaprijed ispricala radi mogucih promjena raspolozenja. Hahaha. Jutros ga je jedna frendica vidila i pitala ga kako je,kako sam ja ( zna da se borimo sa neplodnoscu) pa kad joj je rekao da pocinjem pit hormone ona mu je samo rekla da neka bude strpljiv samnom i da bude spreman na svakave reakcije i promjene raspolozenja,isto tako i na moguce debljanje i nadutost. Ja se nadam da cu sto manje tih simptoma imat. 
Justme,ajde pisni test!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, sretno i javi nam se nakon punkcije da vidimo kako je proslo.

JustMe, u iscekivanju sam tvojeg javljanja. 

Iva, jel i inace imas tako smedarenje prije m? Jer po ovome ak si 10dpo je to pocelo dosta prije.  

Alice, evo i Masnica je rekla ali da, realno bi se peak trebao vidjeti prije O. Doduse svakako bolje pokrivati prije i za vrijeme O nego poslje, odnosno bolje da plivaci cekaju.


Masnice bome si nabila tempo! 

Andydea, drzim fige da ti sto lakse sjednu tablete!

Ljube, Himalaya, Jelena, kaj ima kod vas?

Meni ovaj ciklus od kak je m stala ona "eggwhite" sluz. Kakti plodna jel. Jucer trakica tamna ali nije bas peak, vidjet cemo danas. Pokriveno za sad je. 
Ja kasljem ko budala pa si kuham ovih dana cajeve doma. Jucer isli opet malo po sumi hodati, danas povratak u stvarnost.

----------


## iva_777

Ima kriminalno bolne O tako da ih ne trebam pratiti hahaha. Ovaj mjesec su bolovi bili 12 i 13dc. A smeckarenje pocelo 23dc. Inace isto smeckatim prije M, ali lutealna je kod mene 15 dana, a smeckarenje pocinje 14 dan. 
Po svemu M bi trebala dobiti tek za 3 dana, zato mi je ovo nekako prerano.

----------


## justme409

Tako je slicno i kod mene iva i samo jednom sam imala neke tragove cudne smedjkarenja po gacicama na 10dpo. Ovaj ciklus. Viditi cemo sutra moguci razlog.
Sutra radim test nakon posla, kad dodjem kuci svojoj lijepo. 

Ako mi je uspjelo bit ce to najcudniji ciklus ikada. Nismo pokusavali, slucajno se potrefilo, nakon toga sam ja radila sve, teze nego inace, kopala, krampala, strugala, bila u prasini... Popravila zub napokon racunajuci da nema sanse. Mislim da jedino nisam pila alkohol jer mi se nije pio. To ne znam. Bas i mene sad zanima. Al opet, ne zelim se veseliti

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja procitah sve ali pola ne zapamtih. :D

Iva, just me, drzim fige da testici budu pozitivni (valjda nisam pobrkala imena). :D

Kod mene je danas LH taman (zavukla se jos jedna u kutiji, koja radost), nije skroz kao kontrolna ali djeluje da bi veceras moglo biti no ako mi ne stignu trakice necu znati. Sinoc nismo pokrili, samo 11.10. i mislim da cemo uspjet veceras. Sinoc njemu nije bilo do...nekako mu ovo imam osjecaj kao obaveza ili eto dodje covjeku nekad od umora....inace nije takav. Imam fore eto veecras i ako cista ne zasmeta nadat cu se. 

Pod stresom sam veliki radi bolnice sutra. Bit cemo 4 dana i bas, bas se brinem-a stres ne utice pozitivno. Nadam se samo da ce sve proci OK i da ako uspijem ostati trudna necu navuci kakav virus. 

Jagodice, kod tebe eggwhite pravo psotojan,heh. Kod mene ga nesto i nema ali vidim da ide ka tome.

----------


## ljube555

> Ima kriminalno bolne O tako da ih ne trebam pratiti hahaha. Ovaj mjesec su bolovi bili 12 i 13dc. A smeckarenje pocelo 23dc. Inace isto smeckatim prije M, ali lutealna je kod mene 15 dana, a smeckarenje pocinje 14 dan. 
> Po svemu M bi trebala dobiti tek za 3 dana, zato mi je ovo nekako prerano.


To ti je implan.tako i meni bilo u trece trudn.11dno krenuo smedi iscjedak a prije toga bio samo rozi iscjedak ko voda pobojana... i ispostavilo se da smede bilo zbog hematoma

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Bubamara, sretno i javi nam se nakon punkcije da vidimo kako je proslo.
> 
> JustMe, u iscekivanju sam tvojeg javljanja. 
> 
> Iva, jel i inace imas tako smedarenje prije m? Jer po ovome ak si 10dpo je to pocelo dosta prije.  
> 
> Alice, evo i Masnica je rekla ali da, realno bi se peak trebao vidjeti prije O. Doduse svakako bolje pokrivati prije i za vrijeme O nego poslje, odnosno bolje da plivaci cekaju.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sam jos pod terapijom..bude sve ok nadam se.. :Grin:

----------


## iva_777

Do sada sam 6 puta bila trudna i nikad do sada nisam imala implantacijsko. Daj Boze da je. 
E sad...ako je...kad mogu vaditi betu ili eventualno testic? 
Naravno ako se ne izlijem u medjuvremenu.

----------


## Riri92

> Do sada sam 6 puta bila trudna i nikad do sada nisam imala implantacijsko. Daj Boze da je. 
> E sad...ako je...kad mogu vaditi betu ili eventualno testic? 
> Naravno ako se ne izlijem u medjuvremenu.


Čini mi se da sam ja radila test 3 dana prije menge. Clearblue digitalni. Mislim ne kažem da radiš s njim nego sam ja s njim radila i pokazao je točno.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, sutra ujutro da pisnes vjerujem da bi pokazalo. Moja preporuka je uvijek Gravignost mini.

----------


## ljube555

> Do sada sam 6 puta bila trudna i nikad do sada nisam imala implantacijsko. Daj Boze da je. 
> E sad...ako je...kad mogu vaditi betu ili eventualno testic? 
> Naravno ako se ne izlijem u medjuvremenu.


Sutra vec mozes test

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Iva ja bi ti preporucila ili cekati 15dpo ili betu izvaditi sutra, ako si ko ja. Ja vidim sjenicu pa onda potrosim bogatatvo na testove hahaaahha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja evo uhvatila danas peak. Pokrivamo i nastavit cemo. Iako vec preko 3 god nista i iako cekamo postupak, mi i dalje pokrivamo svaki ciklus i trudimo se i nadamo. Nikad se ne zna... 

JustMe, jel i ti slikas test pa provlacis kroz filtere raznorazne, pa googlas kak su tudji izgledali na isti dpo...? Nadam se da nisam jedina  :Grin:

----------


## iva_777

Taman sam odlucila da nedam novac na testove. Ako ne dodje do petka onda cu na betu i amen  :Raspa:

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam danas vadila progesteron... hvala bogu luduje mi[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Jagodica daaaaaaa! Uzasne smo hahahahaahahah. Tocno tako provodim te zadnje dane kako si opisala. Zbog tog sam skinula jednu aplikaciju za uredjivanje slika. Zato sad nisam tila ludovati i na putu kupovati test

----------


## justme409

Jos m nema. Sutra test ako ne dodje....

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 15.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~14.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, onda mi je sve jasno. Drzim ti fige na najjace ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro..danas je dan nasih Anđelcica
https://ibb.co/23Jwd3B

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro... Kako ste? Justme,kad ce test? iva,ljube,nesto nova kod vas? 
Ja sam jucer bila uzasno umorna. Cijeli dan sam imala nizak tlak a kad sam isla u krevet nikako ali nikako zaspat! Pa gledaj tv,pa ugasi,pa poceo od susjeda pas lajat,pa malo zaspi,pa se opet probudi jer moram na wc,pa malo zaspi,pa se dizi pustit macku van jer je dosla u sobu me zvat da je pustim...uspila malo sklopit oci i eto ga alarm! A uuuu... dakle,luda! Nadam se da ste se barem vi naspavale.

----------


## Andydea123

> Jutro..danas je dan nasih Anđelcica
> https://ibb.co/23Jwd3B


Ajme jelena... Da. Hvala ti. Uff... Idem zapalit svijecu za mojeg anđela.  :Saint:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## iva_777

Jutro cure! 
Just fige na najjace!
Kod mene skoro nista novo. Pisnula testic...minus ko kuca
 Situacija sa smedjarenjem se ne mijenja, i dalje samo prilikom brisanja. Jedino sta me glava boli i nocas me obljevao hladan znoj sto je inace pouzdan znak da dolazi M.
Najveci zagrljaj svim mamama andjela...nema dana da se ne sjetim svoje curke  :Sad:

----------


## justme409

Za sad mi jos nema m. Bilo bi fora da bas na dan andjela, 9 mj nakon mog andjela dobijem plusic

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Grlim nase mame andjela  :grouphug:  znajte da vam se divim na vasoj snazi  :Heart:  

Andy, nema mi gore nego kad se budim citavu noc i naljepse zaspem prije alarma.
Mene vec nocima budi kasalj.

Iva, zao mi je... Bas sam se ponadala zbog tog smedarenja... Drzi se!

JustMe, ajme zamisli... Daj Boze!

----------


## JelenaR

:grouphug:  :grouphug:  :grouphug: 
Saljem vam svima zagrljaje
JustMe drzim fige da bude plusic...

----------


## justme409

Javiti cu vam. Jos malo cemo se strpiti...

----------


## iva_777

Djeve bajne...ja sam krenula...1dc.
Jos ovaj ciklus i onda definitivno odustajem

----------


## justme409

Meni test neg. Znaci ocito kasni... Sto joj se dogadja, tko to zna

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jooooj prokleti negativni testovi!! 
JustMe bas mi je zao. Uh, treba nam neki plusic uskoro.

Ja danas osjecam O ko nikad valjda. Moramo se podruziti kad dodemo doma a vidim da ce biti bolno....

----------


## Andydea123

Iva,justme,bas mi je zao...

----------


## justme409

A dobro, idemo dalje. Ja se sad nadam samo da ce stici uskoro, da ju ne cekam sad bas ko zna do kad

----------


## Himalaya

Iva, Justme žao mi je...
Cure, nisam uhvatila lh peak, ali imam sve simptome ovulacije ... sluz, probadanje u jajniku, oscilirajuće ponašanje i povišena temp. Je li moguće da sam fulala peak? Sve je pokriveno, ali ne znam ni sama do kad da pokrivamo. Crtica je cijelo vrijeme svjetlija od kontrolne. Jednom na dan sam ih koristila. Možda sam ga fulala  :Rolling Eyes: 
Bila sam na utz prije tjedan dana gdje su vidjeli vodeći folikul, cerviks kako treba biti i nadolazeću ovulaciju za 3 do 6 dana pa valjda je onda bila.

----------


## ljube555

> Iva, Justme žao mi je...
> Cure, nisam uhvatila lh peak, ali imam sve simptome ovulacije ... sluz, probadanje u jajniku, oscilirajuće ponašanje i povišena temp. Je li moguće da sam fulala peak? Sve je pokriveno, ali ne znam ni sama do kad da pokrivamo. Crtica je cijelo vrijeme svjetlija od kontrolne. Jednom na dan sam ih koristila. Možda sam ga fulala 
> Bila sam na utz prije tjedan dana gdje su vidjeli vodeći folikul, cerviks kako treba biti i nadolazeću ovulaciju za 3 do 6 dana pa valjda je onda bila.


Moguce da nisi uhvatila ...bitno da ste pokrili..[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3].

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja trebam dobiti u pon.tek.... danas mi je tek 9dno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

> Ja trebam dobiti u pon.tek.... danas mi je tek 9dno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


To mi je najgore razdoblje ciklusa. Ni v rit ni mimo...

----------


## bubamara39

Cure, gotova aspiraciha, 10 jajnih stanica uzeo, sutra ce me oko 9 zvat embriolog. Anestezija je bila odlicna, niceg se ne sjecam, kasnije bolovi, dali mi ketonal, di sad sam ok, al pospana i pocinje opet bolit, ipak je sve lakse kad si doma. Dobila spisak lijekova za dalje i otici cu na bolovanje, moj posao je jako stresan i tezak. Instrumentarka sam. Zao mi je za sve minusice vase  a druge strane se divim tom optimizmu
Divne ste sve do jedne.

----------


## EmaG.

Iva, justme, baš mi je žao za negativne testove...

Nemojte da me itko krivo shvati za ovo šta ću sad napisati, jer ne bi htjela da se dobije dojam da nešto nabijam na nos, ali baš na današnji dan, kad je dan sjećanja na bebe anđele sam prošle godine saznala da mi beba ne raste i da ću morati prekinuti trudnoću. Agonija je trajala još par dana i u 10.tjednu sam imala kiretažu. Sad, godinu dana nakon toga odbrojavam zadnje tjedne do poroda  :Smile: 
Govorim vam ovo jer bez obzira koliko svaki negativni testić uništio volju i želju, godinu dana od danas ćete možda i vi odbrojavati svoje zadnje dane ili tjedne do poroda.

Samo hrabro dalje i držim fige svima da provrtimo još par odbrojavanja do sljedećeg 15.11.  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Ma nada umire zadnja. Tako da, prvo cu ja umrjeti pa onda ona. Bilo bi bas lipo iznenadjenje i lipo "neplanirani" plusic, ali dobro. Idemo dalje cure u novi ciklus.

----------


## ljube555

> To mi je najgore razdoblje ciklusa. Ni v rit ni mimo...


I meni[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## anita83

I meni test neg

----------


## justme409

Ti si anite tek 24 dc. Ko zna sto ce jos biti do m

----------


## bubamara39

Ema G. Bas lijepa poruka, nadanje i čuda, svaka cast

----------


## mašnica

Drage ženice i majke i sve one koje će mame tek postati. Tako divne riječi podrške i potpore i širenje pozitive svaka vam je riječ na mjestu. I moj mali anđelčić izgubljen prije godinu i 8 mjeseci...ali život ide dalje naravno i misliti moramo pozitivno.

Ja sam danas vidjela mamu s dva deckica i u narucju ima malu bebu curicu uh sto me steglo oko srca...ali istovremeno mi se javio osmijeh na lice... pozitivno...ja sanjam da cu jednog dana dobiti djevocicu s plavim okicama i kovrcavom kosicom kao i ja :Saint:  :Heart:

----------


## anita83

> Ti si anite tek 24 dc. Ko zna sto ce jos biti do m


Nije mi utjeha kad ce m sutra prekosutra naj kasnije

----------


## justme409

Aha. Doduse tako i meni bude, 25, 26 dc....
A onda idemo dalje anita... 
Mislim da moje tijelo misli da je tek ovulacija prosla hahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj bas ste me raznjezile!  :Heart: 

Bubamara, drago mi je da si zadovoljna postupkom, javljaj nam novosti, i nadam se da imas nesto piti za bolove ovih dana. 

Ema, mislim da tvoje rijeci nitko ne moze uzeti za zlo, nisi rekla nista lose, i drago mi je da odbrojavas do susreta. Inace, kako si?

Masnice, ma docekati ces ti svoju curicu. A ko zna, mozda i plavog kovrcavog deckica hehe!

JustMe, mozda je to putovanje malo zeznulo bioritam. 

Ljube, drz se! Navijamo sad za tebe! 

Za mene je danas nulti dan. Znaci za tjedan dana krece osluskivanje i umisljanje :mrgeen:

Viki, jel nas citas? Kak si?

----------


## justme409

Viditi cemo za mene. Ako ne dodje kroz par dana zvati cu gin pa da vidimo sto je. Masnice docekati cemo mi svi  :Smile:  i ja ju takvu zamisljam slicnu

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, mislim da tvoje rijeci nitko ne moze uzeti za zlo, nisi rekla nista lose, i drago mi je da odbrojavas do susreta. Inace, kako si?


Sad pred kraj malo muku mučim sa spavanjem jer me ruka jako boli i trne, ali kad se sve zbroji i oduzme dobro je :Wink:  Zadnje pripreme su u tijeku i evo sutra mjesec dana mališa bi trebao biti tu  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Emaaaa :Heart:

----------


## bubamara39

Zvali su meeeee...8 oplodenih, sutra ce me opet zvat kako napreduju. Zbog mojih godina kaze da ce to vjerojatno bit 5.dan, al bit cemo pametniji sutra

----------


## Andydea123

> Iva, justme, baš mi je žao za negativne testove...
> 
> Nemojte da me itko krivo shvati za ovo šta ću sad napisati, jer ne bi htjela da se dobije dojam da nešto nabijam na nos, ali baš na današnji dan, kad je dan sjećanja na bebe anđele sam prošle godine saznala da mi beba ne raste i da ću morati prekinuti trudnoću. Agonija je trajala još par dana i u 10.tjednu sam imala kiretažu. Sad, godinu dana nakon toga odbrojavam zadnje tjedne do poroda 
> Govorim vam ovo jer bez obzira koliko svaki negativni testić uništio volju i želju, godinu dana od danas ćete možda i vi odbrojavati svoje zadnje dane ili tjedne do poroda.
> 
> Samo hrabro dalje i držim fige svima da provrtimo još par odbrojavanja do sljedećeg 15.11.


Draga ema,tome se i ja nadam. Odustajanja nema,barem kod mene. Ocito da ne ide lagano ali borim se i nedam se. Pokusat cemo sve sto je u nasoj moci da uspijemo. Nije to nikakvo nabijanje na nos,ja sam ovaj tvoj post dozivila kao podrsku i nadu da ce se i meni posrecit. Hvala ti.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 16.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~15.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Zvali su meeeee...8 oplodenih, sutra ce me opet zvat kako napreduju. Zbog mojih godina kaze da ce to vjerojatno bit 5.dan, al bit cemo pametniji sutra


Draga,zelim ti svu srecu!!!  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

Moj test neg.... odustajem definitivno...

Mozete me maknuti sa liste slobodno...SRETNO SVIMA CURAMA I DA CIM PRIJE DODU DO PLUSICA!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Zvali su meeeee...8 oplodenih, sutra ce me opet zvat kako napreduju. Zbog mojih godina kaze da ce to vjerojatno bit 5.dan, al bit cemo pametniji sutra


Bubamara39 super! Gdje si u postupku ako smijem pitati?
Ako nisi znala imas i temu mpo i temu nakon transfera pa ako zelis mozes tipkati tamo a curama koje su u postupku.

----------


## justme409

Bubamara sretno!!!! Nadam se da  je to to.
Ljube pricekaj m barem pa odi s liste. Nikad nista ne znas...

----------


## bubamara39

Sara, ja sam u ivf poliklinici

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, super! Javljaj nam kako napreduju! 

Ljube a bas mi je zao... Doduse slazem se da pricekas jos. Nadam se da si okej  :grouphug:  

Sara, 7 ivf-ova, wow! Ocito je bila sretna sedmica. Gdje si ti isla?

----------


## sara79

Jagodica tako je, sedmica je bila dobitna i to bas u ivf poliklinici di je i bubamara.

Inace 5 postupaka je odradjeno tu u Zg isto privatno po klinikama a jedan smo isli u Petrovu preko hzzo i to je bio prvi i odmah smo odustali.

Na kraju smo odlucili jos jedan probati i ujedno da bude zadnji kad ono dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme divno!! Bas mi je drago da se tak poklopilo. A kako to da niste isli preko hzzo-a? Cisto zato jer niste morali ili postoji neki razlog? Ako nije bed kaj pitam.

----------


## ljube555

Oko cetiri krenuli bolovi neki ko da netko bodi sa iglom i to svako malo povecavala se bol... i sada bas jaka i protiv bolova cak popila... ta bol osjecam to u maternica i prelazi svako malo i na jajnike......

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Ajme divno!! Bas mi je drago da se tak poklopilo. A kako to da niste isli preko hzzo-a? Cisto zato jer niste morali ili postoji neki razlog? Ako nije bed kaj pitam.


Nije bed naravno. Zato sto kad smo taj jedan postupak odradili u Petrovoj nas je primio jedan dr. Na folikulometrijama je vec bila neka doktorica. Na punkciji opet treci dr. E ne mogu ja to.
Ceka se dugo na pregled i folikulometrije. Takodjer mi ne odgovara zbog posla jer sam od punkcije na bolovanju, ne mogu i zbog toga svako drugo jutro kasniti.
To je bilo 2014-te. Dal je se sto promjenilo ne znam.

----------


## sara79

Jagodica vi uskoro idete u postupak ili?

----------


## justme409

Stigla!!! Ocito je ostala na putu kad sam se ja vratila kuci. Bitno da se sitila doci hahaha
Sutra 2dc pisite. Uskoro cu na folikulometriju. Vracam se u dane punom parom, pa nadam se da ce biti neko novo odbrojavanje kad sljedeci out naletim

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sara, trebali smo ovaj ciklus na prvu inseminaciju, ali posto smo na VV cekamo da krenu s postupcima. Preuredivali su i sad nikak da to krene. Ostalo smo sve odradili. 

Ljube, zao mi je sto te boli ali drzim fige da se nesto desava! 

Jutro svima! Kako ste?

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... popustila bol naprijed a sada imam samo donji dio iza trtica... i prsa nekako krenula biti malo osjetljiva... u sub.cemo probati jos jedan test i kaj bude bude

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Mi smo u akcijji ovih dana premoreni od posla i mnogih aktivnosti oko klinaca ali budemo nekako. Krenula sam i na vježbanje super mi paše malo da očvrsnem i ojačam mišiće i unutarnje i vanjske  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
Lista za 17.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~16.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 18.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~17.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cure!!! Nema nikoga? 
Ja popila klomifen,u srijedu idem na folikulometriju da vidimo jesam reagirala na njega. To ce mi bit 11.dc. pitanje,da pokrivam sa muzem te dane pred O ili da pricekam sa odnosima dok gin.ne provjeri koliko ima folikula?

----------


## JelenaR

Jutroo andydea....nesto su se curke usutile,sta li je rec??ajmoooooo cureeee budenjeeee,gdje ste se sakrile...hehe

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure!!! Nema nikoga? 
> Ja popila klomifen,u srijedu idem na folikulometriju da vidimo jesam reagirala na njega. To ce mi bit 11.dc. pitanje,da pokrivam sa muzem te dane pred O ili da pricekam sa odnosima dok gin.ne provjeri koliko ima folikula?


Pokrivaj sve dane

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Slično je i meni bilo. Doktorica mi je rekla da pokrivamo svaki drugi dan počevši treći dan od pregleda. To mi je rečeno na 10dc. I još nešto...rekla mi je da ništa ne govorim mužu jer da oni znaju komplicirat  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, samo vi pokrivajte!

Himalaya, kak je mislila komplicirat? Malo cudan savjet od dr da ne govoris muzu.

Kako ste curke? Ja danas slobodna sto bi znacilo dan za ciscenje stana  :Grin:  
Mozda odemo navecer pogledati Jokera. 
O ciklusu nemam kaj napisati, O frisko prosla, sad cekanje.

Bubamara, ima novosti?

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, samo vi pokrivajte!
> 
> Himalaya, kak je mislila komplicirat? Malo cudan savjet od dr da ne govoris muzu.
> 
> Kako ste curke? Ja danas slobodna sto bi znacilo dan za ciscenje stana  
> Mozda odemo navecer pogledati Jokera. 
> O ciklusu nemam kaj napisati, O frisko prosla, sad cekanje.
> 
> Bubamara, ima novosti?


Kod mene nema bolova vise ni niceg... sve nestalo... jedino osjecam malo prsa i iscjedak voda cista i prozirna...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubamara39

Jutroooo..Pokrivanje definitivno!
Idem na transfer u ned. Jedva cekam. Pijem duphastone, andol, folacin, i utrici...dobro se osjecam, malo sam napuhnuta. Otvaram bolovanje. Na poslu mi je stres strasan. Kako ste vi?

----------


## Himalaya

Ma u šali..znaš ono "ne mogu pod pritiskom" i to. To je bilo čisto da me opusti i naravno da sam mu rekla. Na što je on rekao "pametna žena". Šala mala...

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam isto pod stresom na poslu i umorna sam nešto ovih dana...jedva čekam da počne vikend da odspavam malo popodne treba mi.

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello! Mi smo dosle kuci ali za nas niko ni ne pita niti nas spominje, hahaha. :D. Uglavnom kuci smo dosle, bilo je stresno. Vecina plodnih dana je pokrivena prije no smo otisle pa sad iscekivanje. Vec racunam kad betu mogu da vadim. :D

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 19.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~18.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro!!!
 Ljube,ima sto novo kod tebe? Kako si? 
Ja sam jucer razgovarala sa muzem kao hocemo se pazit dok ne idem na folikulometriju i dok gin ne vidi stanje jajnika,i on se slozi. Sinoc kao da o nicemu nismo niti razgovarali hahahaha pokrili posteno hahaha.bilo je moljenje tipa a da se pocnemo pazit od sutra? Haha Ali tek mi bio 6.dc tako da... Uglavnom,jajnici mi rade,jucer cijelo popodne lijevi bolio. Sad jedva cekam srijedu da vidim...

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro!!!
>  Ljube,ima sto novo kod tebe? Kako si? 
> Ja sam jucer razgovarala sa muzem kao hocemo se pazit dok ne idem na folikulometriju i dok gin ne vidi stanje jajnika,i on se slozi. Sinoc kao da o nicemu nismo niti razgovarali hahahaha pokrili posteno hahaha.bilo je moljenje tipa a da se pocnemo pazit od sutra? Haha Ali tek mi bio 6.dc tako da... Uglavnom,jajnici mi rade,jucer cijelo popodne lijevi bolio. Sad jedva cekam srijedu da vidim...


Jutro.... nista nema kod mene... ni bolova ni grcenja ... jedino blago tu i tamo osjecam jajnike i taj vodeno prozirni iscjedak... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

Hallooo zenskee...sta se desava sa vama,pa nema nigdje nikoga??? :Shock:  :Shock:  :Undecided:

----------


## mašnica

Lijepo je vrijeme...cijeli dan vani, radne akcije čišćenja,  presađivanja cvijeća. A ostale? Kako ste, ima li kakvih simptoma? Mi smo za sada u akciji cca svaki 2.dan. LH trakice mi nisu stigle pa ni ne pratim kad ce O.

----------


## justme409

Ja sam u radnim akcijama naveliko plus probudila se prehladjena. Nisam se uspila naruciti na folikulometriju. U pon cu pokusati za utorak.

----------


## JelenaR

Auu pa svi u akcijii..hehhe...a samo nek se nesto desava...ja sam cijeli tjedan u akciji ciscenja tako da mj je vikend za odmor..ali danas opet ciscenje kuce pa je bilo uhh...

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima, na ovome zavrsava se moja borba ... sretno svima i da cim prije dobijete plusici[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubamara39

Evo transfer gotov. 2 lijepa blastica su u meni i cekamo 31.10.betu. sutra ce me zvat kakvi su preostala 3 i da li su za zamrznut.. nista nisam ni osjetila.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja pratim al nemam nis pametno za pisati. 
Trenutno sam negdje 5-6dpo. Znaci taman zadnji trzaji mirnog razdoblja kad ne brinem niti o pokrivanju, niti osluskujem ista jer je prerano. 
Nazalost ne uzivam u lijepom vikendu jer radim ali dobro, bit ce ih jos.

Ljube, a kaj se desilo nisam skuzila, dobila si m ili...? 
Zao mi je ako ides, ali napravi kako mislis da je najbolje za tebe  :grouphug: 

JustMe drzim fige da se uspijes naruciti! 

Andydea nek ste se vi dogovorili hahahaha. Najsladje kad se kao ne smije ha?  :Grin: 

Alice, ajde bitno da ste doma. Sad cekanje. Ti ja smo tu negdje, kolko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Evo transfer gotov. 2 lijepa blastica su u meni i cekamo 31.10.betu. sutra ce me zvat kakvi su preostala 3 i da li su za zamrznut.. nista nisam ni osjetila.


Ajde super da nije bilo bolno. I super da vec za 11 dana beta! Drzim fige na najjace!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 20.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~19.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~17.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja pratim al nemam nis pametno za pisati. 
> Trenutno sam negdje 5-6dpo. Znaci taman zadnji trzaji mirnog razdoblja kad ne brinem niti o pokrivanju, niti osluskujem ista jer je prerano. 
> Nazalost ne uzivam u lijepom vikendu jer radim ali dobro, bit ce ih jos.
> 
> Ljube, a kaj se desilo nisam skuzila, dobila si m ili...? 
> Zao mi je ako ides, ali napravi kako mislis da je najbolje za tebe 
> 
> JustMe drzim fige da se uspijes naruciti! 
> 
> ...


Ljube nam je odustala... 
Jagodice,pa da, hahaha bas je nekako najslade haha. 
Od klomifena sam jako nervozna,sve mi smeta,place mi se,napuhnuta sam,gladna... Ufff daj boze da ovo ne potraje dugo. Za cilj sve,ali muz ce ispalit na zivce samnom hahaha

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo transfer gotov. 2 lijepa blastica su u meni i cekamo 31.10.betu. sutra ce me zvat kakvi su preostala 3 i da li su za zamrznut.. nista nisam ni osjetila.


Sretnoooo draga!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, da-super je kuci. Bilo je stresno, pogotov nakon sto se probudila iz anestezije, plakala je pola sat, a nakon toga je bila jako agresivna-ma dusa me je boljela kad su je doveli iz operqacione sale. Uglavnom bitno je da je zahvat prosao dobro, pokrivena je Pancefom. Danas imala prvu stolicu nakon zahvata, bilo malo krvi ali hirurg je rekao da je to normalno i da se ne brinem. Huh.

Imam osjecaj da bi stres gore mogao biti razlog da se''ne uhvati'' ali nema veze....jedno po jedno. 

Sa cilusmo jesmo ti i ja blizu. Moj traje 25 dana obicno (ako nema neki poremecaj). Po aplikaciji koju pratim test mogu raditi za 7 dana. Razmisljala sam betu prije toga ali kontam nek bude sta bude. Mala mi je kuci, nece u skolu narednu sedmicu radi higijene i sjedenja duzeg te rizik od pada pa cu raditi od kuce i sa njom biti. Ona jako zeli da beba dodje i voljela bih da je obradujem.  :Smile:   Kad ti kontas testic? Osjecas li ista?

----------


## AliceInChains

Izvinite na typos. Brzina kucanja i emocije. :D

----------


## bubamara39

Ljube, j sam ovdje jako kratko i ne znam tocno kronoloski sto je krenulo nizbrdo. Jako mi je zao. Al evo hvala tebi, jer si prva s kojom sam uspostavila kontakt da se uopce vratim nakon vise od godine dana. Zelim ti svu srecu svijeta i mir u dusi

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, j sam ovdje jako kratko i ne znam tocno kronoloski sto je krenulo nizbrdo. Jako mi je zao. Al evo hvala tebi, jer si prva s kojom sam uspostavila kontakt da se uopce vratim nakon vise od godine dana. Zelim ti svu srecu svijeta i mir u dusi


Poslala sam ti PP

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubamara39

Nemamo nistavza smrznuti. Sad se nadamo samo pozitivnoj beti

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 21.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~20.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~18.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 22.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~21.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~19.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cureee!!! Gdje ste?!
Ja od jucer imam neke cudne bolove u maternici. Osjecaj mi je kao kad sam imala kiretazu pa nakon nje onaj neki cudni osjecaj pritiska,praznine... Ma neznam vam to opisat ali cudno je. Donji dio leđa me ubija i imam osjecaj kao da mi je sve dolje upaljeno. Neznam sto je,jeli ovo normalno ili ne jeli do klomifena ili sam pokupila neku upalu,neznam.Sutra idem na uzv pa cu vidit sto ce dr rec. Do tad,uvin caj...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Andy, a moguce da je od klomifena. Cula sam da od njega oce zene imati grceve i biti nadute i takvo svasta nesto. Al svakako pitaj sutra, i javi kak je prosao uzv!

Alice, ma bitno da je sve dobro proslo i da ste sad doma. Za testic ne znam. Vjerojatno u Subotu. 

Bubamara, onda drzimo fige za pozitivnu betu!

Ja se jutros probudila s bolnim cicama. Nista neobicno doduse. 

Di je ostatak ekipe? Kako ste?

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello i od nas. 

 Jagodice, ja imam skracen ciklus na 25 dana pa sam luda pocela sa testom koji je bio naravno negativan. Da skratim agoniju i trosak, odem jutros izvadit krv i bit ce danas ali realno ne ocekujem nista. 19. dan ciklusa od 25 dana je mozda dovoljno da pokaze barem onih minimalnih pet ali ako ne bude dat cu kasnije sansu testu opet. Danas  mi je 7 dpo. Pocela sam jucer sa Duphastonom jer je rekao da cu piti bila ili ne bila trudna i pijem ih do 24. dana ciklusa. Nadam se da se sam progesteron ne podnosi lose. Kcerka je super,samo da nam jos PHD nalaz dodje dobar. To mi je nekako trenutno bitnije od toga da li je uspjelo ili ne ali sam isla vadit krv da ne razmisljam o tome. Ona jako zeli bati ili seku ali polako.  :Smile: 

Andy, nisam imala iskustva sa Klomifenom pa ne znam moze li biti od toga ili je pak neka upala. Jagodica rece da je cula za svakojake simptome.

----------


## JelenaR

:kettlebell:   tako se ja danas osjecam jbg....

----------


## bubamara39

Cure, moze pitanjce. Da mi netko objasni ovu listu. Cekalice/ odbrojavalice. I kako se upise na nju. Naime, ja sam 20dc, 2dnt blastica, i ne vidim se nigdje. Mozda treba neka prijava. Oprostite, al ja sam plavusa pod hormonima. Al sigurno ima neka pametna glavica da me uputi  :Laughing:

----------


## AliceInChains

Ista sam bila. U biti, ako ti uspije neces ic na listu, a ako ne uspije s prvim danom ciklusa ides na listu. Nadam se da neces doci do liste.  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Ahaa, kuzim. Hvala na odgovoru i na svim lijepim zeljama kojima me pratite.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, evo kak Alice kaze, ides na listu sa 1.dc al nadajmo se da nece do toga ni doci. 
Sve smo mi odbrojavalice, a kad dodes do 26dc ides u cekalice. Jedino ako ti je beta pozitivna, kad cujes srceko otvaras odbrojavanje. Samo ne znam dal postoji na mpo odbrojavanje i da li tamo otvaras ili ovdje. Probaj pitati cure na potpomognutoj na temi "poslje transfera". Ja mislim da postoji odbrojavanje i na potpomognutoj.

Jelena, kaj te muci? 

Alice, joj rano ti je to ja mislim i za betu. Realno 7dpo moze biti rano i za implantaciju, a prije nje hcg ne raste. I ja sam danas 7-8dpo al cekam do Subote (nadam se  :Grin:  )
Drzim fige za dobar nalaz!

----------


## JelenaR

> Bubamara, evo kak Alice kaze, ides na listu sa 1.dc al nadajmo se da nece do toga ni doci. 
> Sve smo mi odbrojavalice, a kad dodes do 26dc ides u cekalice. Jedino ako ti je beta pozitivna, kad cujes srceko otvaras odbrojavanje. Samo ne znam dal postoji na mpo odbrojavanje i da li tamo otvaras ili ovdje. Probaj pitati cure na potpomognutoj na temi "poslje transfera". Ja mislim da postoji odbrojavanje i na potpomognutoj.
> 
> Jelena, kaj te muci? 
> 
> Alice, joj rano ti je to ja mislim i za betu. Realno 7dpo moze biti rano i za implantaciju, a prije nje hcg ne raste. I ja sam danas 7-8dpo al cekam do Subote (nadam se  )
> Drzim fige za dobar nalaz!


Mislim da je pms u pitanju :drama:   :drama: ...jos mi je i papigica krepala pa sam se isplakala...

----------


## AliceInChains

> Bubamara, evo kak Alice kaze, ides na listu sa 1.dc al nadajmo se da nece do toga ni doci. 
> Sve smo mi odbrojavalice, a kad dodes do 26dc ides u cekalice. Jedino ako ti je beta pozitivna, kad cujes srceko otvaras odbrojavanje. Samo ne znam dal postoji na mpo odbrojavanje i da li tamo otvaras ili ovdje. Probaj pitati cure na potpomognutoj na temi "poslje transfera". Ja mislim da postoji odbrojavanje i na potpomognutoj.
> 
> Jelena, kaj te muci? 
> 
> Alice, joj rano ti je to ja mislim i za betu. Realno 7dpo moze biti rano i za implantaciju, a prije nje hcg ne raste. I ja sam danas 7-8dpo al cekam do Subote (nadam se  )
> Drzim fige za dobar nalaz!



Ma ja idem po tome da trebam dobiti za 7 dana i vodim se kratkim ciklusom. Nezz...ludujem hahahaha.

----------


## AliceInChains

Naravno da je manje od 1,28. Imam osjecaj da sam se ja preopteretila da ne mislim prosli mjesec na biopsij i sad na nalaz pa samo oko testova, trudnoce, ovulacije.....zauzmem se pa ne razmisljam. Rekli su da uradim test za vikend i ako ne bude, onda ni nema. Dzaba se idem bost.....al jace od mene.....Mislim citala sma da neki otkriju i 7dpo ali eto ja ili nisma te srece ili se nista nije ni uhvatilo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena ajme, bas mi je zao zbog papigice!! Drzi se  :grouphug:   :Heart:  

Alice, mislim da je svakako prerano. I ja trebam isto dobiti za 7dana. Al oke kuzim da si malo skreces misli s time. Al rade onda kupi 15 testova nego da betu vadis tak rano, pa imas kaj raditi svako dan  :Grin:  
Cekamo jos svakako!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jelena, masila sam vijest za papigu. Jako mi je zao.  :Sad: 

Jagodice, ma znam da sam trebala al kontam beta mi besplatna. :D Sad cu oboje hahaha. No, nema svrhe da pocnem prije petka??? :/ Ako je beta danas <1,28 nema sanse da bude 10 ili 20 (koliko testovi mogu pokazati). S obzirom da mi je ciklus 25 dana nesto imam osjecaj da se desilo da bi bila barem 3 iako negativna. No nadat cemo se obje jos, skupa.

----------


## JelenaR

Jutro curke...
Andydea pisi 2.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!

Uh, zao mi je Jelena.

Alice, ma jucer ti je svakako bilo rano. Ja osobno gledan da ne pisnem test prije 10dpo. Tad racunam da bi mogla biti neka sjena. Iako ima zena koje nisu imale nista na testu dok menga nije bas zakasnila. 

Di su nam cureee? Javite se  :Grin: 

Bubamara, kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro!

Jelena, zao mi je.  :Sad: 

Jagodice, po dosadasnjoj prici mog ginekologa (ako ga nisam ja krivo shvatila), do sad bi beta pokazala. U periodu juli/avgust on je meni vadio betu mozda cak i ranije jer sam trebala poceti Diane 35 pa u slucaju da sam trudna ne bih smjela piti. Takodjer prosli ciklus kad je po racunici bilo kao i sada, on je rekao beta bi pokazala ali ne zurimo nigdje-no ja sam odradila betu svakako i bila je neg. Sjecam se rijeci kao keroz 2-3 dana beta nakon kriticnog odnosa ako zacece uspije bete bude dovoljno. Ja mu vjerujem (inace) i ovdje je medju najboljim ginekolozima ali po netu i na forumu dolazim do skroz drugacijih informacija. Sigurna sam da kad bih ga pitala telefonski da li je rano za betu, rekao bi nije. No, ja cu se nadati i praviti da nisam shvatila sta je govorio. U biti vec sam nekako u glavu smjestla da to nije to. Cice me bole svakim danom sve jace, imam grceve, jedem mnogo, spavam mnogo ali sve to moze raditi i PMS, s obzirom da ima jos 6 dana do vjestice.

Pozdrav za sve cure, kako ste?

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodice,alice,hvala vam curke,idemo u nove pobjede,nisam ni ocekivala ovaj mjesec nista pa tako da me nije iznenadilo nista....samo sto je dosla ranije malo...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ali beta krece rasti nakon implantacije, ne znam onda kak tvoj ginekolog moze znati kad je to bilo. A okvir je nekih 6-12 dana nakon O. Zato mi nije jasno.
Kak mislis 2-3 dana nakon kriticnog odnosa? Ak pod time mislis odnos na dan ovulacije, to je nemoguce. Evo neka me netko ispravi ali kolko ja znam beta krece rasti nakon sto se jajna stanica implantira a ne nakon sto se oplodi.

Jelena, znaci ranije ces se primiti posla haha!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 23.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~22.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~20.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure, moze pitanjce. Da mi netko objasni ovu listu. Cekalice/ odbrojavalice. I kako se upise na nju. Naime, ja sam 20dc, 2dnt blastica, i ne vidim se nigdje. Mozda treba neka prijava. Oprostite, al ja sam plavusa pod hormonima. Al sigurno ima neka pametna glavica da me uputi


Draga,cure su ti objasnile sve. Ja drzim fige da do liste i ne dodes. Stavljam te na listu 1. dc kad i ako dobijes.

----------


## Andydea123

Evo ja bila kod gina. 11. dc,2 vodeca folikula,O kroz 24 sata... Endometrij lijep,trolinijski. Super reagirala na Klomifen i dr je jako zadovoljan. Sad u akciju i to je to.

----------


## AliceInChains

Andy, u akciju!!!!

Jagodice, nemam pojma-i ja kako citam jucer je bio the earliest possible day kad je beta mogla biti pozitivna i nije kasno. Danas je moguca implantacija mozda ali u tom slucaju beta bi tek trebala poceti rasti. Nejasam mi je ginekolog bio skroz. Zadnjih 10 godina je sve fino objasnjavao, a sad sma pocela placati druge da mi objasne nalaz koji sam radila kod njega (onaj ASCUS). Zbrzao je objasnjenje pa sam ga mozda i krivo shvatila. Po aplikaciji  Ovia mi pise za 4 dana da mogu raditi pregnancy test pa cu tako i uraditi. Svakako sam se pomirila s ovim ciklusom pa ako bude, dobrodoslo. Tebi je malo duzi ciklus nego moj??

Meni u biti ovaj mjesec ne bi trebalo nesto kasniti ako nisam jer pijem Duphaston do 24. dana nakon cega prestajem pa bi trebalo doci do krvarenja.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ovako, 14 dana nakon ovulacije je beta cca 48. Sad racunaj da se svaki dan dupla, sto znaci da je na 13dpo 24, 12dpo 12, 11dpo 6 itd...
Sad si napisala da je danas moguca implantacija, znaci prije implantacije betahcg ne postoji! Uglavnom cure vade betu kad im kasni menga. Cak i cure koje idu u postupke dobiju uputnicu za betu 12-14 dana nakon postupka. Nema nikakog smisla vaditi betu tako rano, jer postoji mogucnost da se ni implantacija nije desila. A oplodena jajna stanica ne luci betahcg nego posteljica koja se stvara nakon. Steta da trosis novce bezveze. Iako si nesto napisala da ti je beta besplatna, to nisam skuzila, kak besplatna? 
Meni su ciklusi cca 28 dana. Ovulacija mi je bila prije cca 8 dana.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam ljubomorna jer vi znate kad vam je O  :Sad:

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ovako, 14 dana nakon ovulacije je beta cca 48. Sad racunaj da se svaki dan dupla, sto znaci da je na 13dpo 24, 12dpo 12, 11dpo 6 itd...
> Sad si napisala da je danas moguca implantacija, znaci prije implantacije betahcg ne postoji! Uglavnom cure vade betu kad im kasni menga. Cak i cure koje idu u postupke dobiju uputnicu za betu 12-14 dana nakon postupka. Nema nikakog smisla vaditi betu tako rano, jer postoji mogucnost da se ni implantacija nije desila. A oplodena jajna stanica ne luci betahcg nego posteljica koja se stvara nakon. Steta da trosis novce bezveze. Iako si nesto napisala da ti je beta besplatna, to nisam skuzila, kak besplatna? 
> Meni su ciklusi cca 28 dana. Ovulacija mi je bila prije cca 8 dana.


Ima mi smisla sve sto govoris. To sam na netu nasla da bi po proracunu danas mogla biti implantacija ili eventualno jucer. Stoga ne znam zasto bi ginekolog  rekao da se ubrzo nakon odnosa moze uraditi i provjeriti (tada mi je trebala terapija). A beta-novac sam samo jendom potrosila privatno i onda sam uzela uputnicu prosli puta kad sam isla od porodicnog ljekara i dobila 3 uputnice za klinicki centar i dobijem nalaz besplatno. Imam jos jednu uputnicu za iskoristiti ali necu.
Po propracunu aplikacije neke mi kaze: 

The blood test can be positive as early as:
Friday October 25, 2019
The early urine home pregnancy test will be positive as early as Sunday October 27, 2019.

Moj ga je doktor bas nesto zeznuo ili je mene zbunio.


Masnice, ma i kod mene se ne zna kad mi je sta jer se sve poremetilo ali sam ovaj ciklus koristila LH trakice. Skoro iste boje su bile 14. kad smo pokrili i vise ih nisam imala pa smo otisle u bolnicu i svakako ih ne bi tamo radila, nije mi bilo do njih. :D Tako da pretpostavljam da je ovulacija bila 15 ili mozda cak 16.10. 

Ja se vama divim s obzirom da duze vremena 'deverate' s ovim.....meni je tek treci mjesec neuspijeha. No, morma priznati da mi je ''igranje sa LH trakicama'' malo maknulo misli sa kcerkine biopsije.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, jesi probala s trakicama? Ja prije nisam ni kuzila kad je dok nisam pocela pratiti, pa sam skuzila po grcevima i bolovima. I sad nema sanse da ne osjetim, ne znam dal se to sve pojacalo ili sam ja bila tolko gluha za vlastito tijelo.

Alice, bumo skup pisale za vikend  :Grin:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice-pisamo, pisamo. :D

----------


## mašnica

Imala sam trakice  za 2 ciklusa nisam bas uspjesno peek ulovila nisam bas ni redovita bila. Narucila sam nove s ebaya cekam posiljku. Kad meni moji ciklusi smotani po 40 dana koma...rekao dr.da mogu imati O 19 dan ili 27 dan a tko ce ga znati

----------


## Beti3

Pa ti možeš lako znati kad ti je ovulacija, kao i svaka žena na svijetu.
Imaš li toplomjer doma? Svako jutro prije ustrajanja, čim otvoriš oči, toplomjer pod jezik i izmjeri svoju bazalnu temperaturu. Zapiši. Dan nakon ovulacije će temp skočiti za bar 0,5°i taj skok znači da je bila ovulacija. Temp ostaje povišena do kraja ciklusa, znači 14 dana.
Ako je povišena i 16.dan, znači da je gotovo sigurno trudnoća. Naravno, ako se pravilno mjeri. Znači, bar 6 sati ležanja bez ustajanja, otprilike u isto vrijeme, istim toplomjerom.
Posve besplatno i točno.

----------


## mašnica

E to je problem...dan NAKON ovulacije pokazuje bazalna, meni treba prije hehe. Nema veze ovih dana smo baš nekako full u akciji, pokrivamo svaki 2. dan.

Mora da treninzi na koje sam krenula mi čine dobro  :Grin:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 24.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~23.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~21.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro!!! 
Moram vam rec da imam ludog muza hahahaha. Sinoc isli "pokrit" O i sve muz oko mene skace,nosi jastuk,pali mirisne svijece...ja ga gledam i nista ne govorim. A on meni da on veceras pravi kcer i da zeli da bude sve extra hahahaha. Ok... Nakon toga jadan ogladnio,ja sa jastukom pod guzom i eto njega nosi cokoladu,otkida 2 kockice i govori mi,evo jedna tebi a druga mi je za kcer hahahaha. Ok... Jutros... Muz mora bit na poslu u 6:30. Probudili se malo ranije i ajmo u akciju! Ali jutarnje akcije radimo kad nemamo obaveza jer se malo oduzi haha ali jutros jel,za mene SVE! Uglavnom,obavili mi to,ja ostala lezat a muz se sprema za posao. Vicem mu da pozuri jer da ce ga sef ubit a on meni mrtav hladan,pravim kcer! I ako mi sef nesto bude kenjao,rec cu mu da ostatak dana pise godisnji! Hahaha uglavnom,jos je na poslu. Sef ocito ima razumijevanja haha. eto,moj dragi uvjeren da pravi kcer ... neka mu haha samo da je akcije. 
Inace,cure,sto ima kod vas? Pokrivate dane pred O? Neka spremna na neki testic? 
Mene lijevi jajnik ubija kako boli.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea super je muz hahaha, on pravi kcer i tocka! Ajde drzim fige da ta pozitiva urodi plodom! 

Masnice, a da ili bazalnu kak kaze Beti, ili biti redovita s trakicama. Mozda sad kad stigne posiljka bus pametnija.

Dobro di je ostatak ekipe?

JustMe u poslu vjerojatno, a ostatak se nadam se sexa  :Grin: 

Jelena, kak si danas?

----------


## JelenaR

> Andydea super je muz hahaha, on pravi kcer i tocka! Ajde drzim fige da ta pozitiva urodi plodom! 
> 
> Masnice, a da ili bazalnu kak kaze Beti, ili biti redovita s trakicama. Mozda sad kad stigne posiljka bus pametnija.
> 
> Dobro di je ostatak ekipe?
> 
> JustMe u poslu vjerojatno, a ostatak se nadam se sexa 
> 
> Jelena, kak si danas?


Ei jagodice,uh znala sam i za bolje dane...al jbg nema zaljenja....suti i trpi,bit ce bolje..kako si ti??

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea super je muz hahaha, on pravi kcer i tocka! Ajde drzim fige da ta pozitiva urodi plodom! 
> 
> Masnice, a da ili bazalnu kak kaze Beti, ili biti redovita s trakicama. Mozda sad kad stigne posiljka bus pametnija.
> 
> Dobro di je ostatak ekipe?
> 
> JustMe u poslu vjerojatno, a ostatak se nadam se sexa 
> 
> Jelena, kak si danas?


Jagodice,pa da,bas je pozitivan i meni je tako uz njega lakse. 
Za okolinu nemogu bas tako rec... Nazalost.

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice, super si objasnila za betu, raste od dana implantacije (u protivnom bi sve IVF zene na dan transfera bile trudnice, a nisu) ali se beta duplira u početku na 48h kasnije 48/72h.
Ak je 14dpo-48, 12dpo-24, 10dpo-12....
Sretno svima, sorry na upadu.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Jagodice, super si objasnila za betu, raste od dana implantacije (u protivnom bi sve IVF zene na dan transfera bile trudnice, a nisu) ali se beta duplira u početku na 48h kasnije 48/72h.
> Ak je 14dpo-48, 12dpo-24, 10dpo-12....
> Sretno svima, sorry na upadu.


Pravo mi je drago da to cujem jer to znaci da ima nade. Ja bih zaista ruku u vatru stavila da sam cula kako treba ginekologa i da je rekao da se to odmah skoro zna po krvi. Po ovom sto si napisala, u slucaju da jesam ostala trudna, beta bi mi danas bila oko 6. Pripremila sam 3 testa (jedan na 10ml, dva manja na 20). Sutra bi taj osjetljiviji mozda i mogao detektovati ako ima sta. Ovaj 20 piskim u nedjelju.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Latice nek si ti upala, nikad mi nije tesko cuti da sam nekaj dobro objasnila hahaha.

Alice, pa sretno onda!

Mene i dalje cice bole. Obicno jedan dan ih osjetim malo vise i onda dan dva slabije i onda prestanu. Mislila sam da je jucer bio taj dan kad su bolile vise, al evo danas kak dan prolazi sve vise ih osjetim...

----------


## AliceInChains

Hvala Jagodice! <3

I mene cice bole, danas ponajvise, ne bole bradavice ali cice su bas onako napete i napuhane (ja sam ravna ko daska pa uvijek vidim kad se napusu :D ). I drugo od ajmo rec potencijalnih simptoma su sitne akne po licu tamo kuda ih inace nemam ni kad trebam dobit i konstantni umor i pospanost. Od ovo troje jedino umor ne osjetim ovako u PMS pa mi mozda nesto govori. No, pocela sam Duphastom piti prije nekoliko dana tako da mozda se i on igra sa simptomima, nisam sigurna.

----------


## AliceInChains

Dodatak...temp mi je 37 C. Imam bas neke gripozne simptome danima. Jednom mi je prije porasla temp ali nista nije bilo. Da li u ovom periodu oko 8dpo moze rasti temp ili je to samo slucajnost?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uf, u temp se ja ne kuzim pa se  nadam da ce se javiti netko pametniji. Osim ovo kaj je Beti gore napisala da temp poraste nakon ovulacije, ali to samo znaci da je bila ovulacija kolko sam shvatila. 

Ne znam dal kod nas ima testova osjetljivosti od 10mlU/L

----------


## AliceInChains

Ovulacija je definitivno bila 15. ili najkasnije 16. jer su crtice na LH bile skoro pa u bocu iste 14.10. A sutradan u bolnici dva dana sam imala probadanja na desnoj strani i to neobicna onako kao da me neko stipa ili bode iglom. Sada sigurno nije ovulacija...bum vidjeli-mozda samo prehlada. :/ 

A ja sam kupila gravignost Ultra 10 ml u dm.

----------


## AliceInChains

Mislila sam naredna dva dana u bolnici.....muti mi se.

----------


## sara79

> Uf, u temp se ja ne kuzim pa se  nadam da ce se javiti netko pametniji. Osim ovo kaj je Beti gore napisala da temp poraste nakon ovulacije, ali to samo znaci da je bila ovulacija kolko sam shvatila. 
> 
> Ne znam dal kod nas ima testova osjetljivosti od 10mlU/L


Jagodica ima i to vise njih.
Gravignost ultra....Geratherm....Cyclo test.
S tim da imaju dvije razlicite osjetljivosti od Cyclo testa pa dobro pogledati na kutiji.
Mislim da je zeleni od 10 miu a ljubicasti od 25 miu.

----------


## justme409

Ja sam bila na svojoj prvoj folikulometriji. Endo 3linijski 6-7 mm, na lijevoj strani vodeci folikul od 13 mm. U ned opet.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 25.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~24.dc
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~22.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cure!!! Jutros se osjecam njezno hahahahha pa i u tom tonu lista! A mozda i promjena boje malo ubrza stvari pa ubrzo bude neki plusic... Pusa svima! Gdje su nam nase trudnice,viki,riri,ema...? Kako ste? Koliko jos?

----------


## Beti3

> E to je problem...dan NAKON ovulacije pokazuje bazalna, meni treba prije hehe. Nema veze ovih dana smo baš nekako full u akciji, pokrivamo svaki 2. dan.
> 
> Mora da treninzi na koje sam krenula mi čine dobro


Ne pokazuje dan nakon. Možda ti je ovulacija bila par sati prije.
I zašto bi trebala znati dan ranije? Ne treba.
Osnova fiziologije jajne stanice kaže da je u prosjeku 24 sata zrela za oplodnju. Spermiji mogu, u prosjeku , preživjeti 3 dana u ženi, ponekad 5, ali tko zna koliko točno čiji spermiji u kojoj ženi.  :Smile:  
No, najjednostavnije je imati odnos svaka 24 sata, pa ne treba ni toplomjer, ni trakice. Meni nije uspijevala trudnoća ako su odnosi bili rjeđi, samo svakodnevni su doveli do trudnoća(7 puta, tako da imam poprilično dobar statistički materijal)
Ustvari, najbolje je isprobavati, pa naći dobitni modus operandi, jer smo različite.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro i od mene!

JustMe, ne razumijem se mnogo u folikulometriju ali nadam se da je to OK.

Andy, lista je bas njezna i romanticna.

Ja...ja se osjecam cudno. Sinoc je temp spala na 36.8 ali i jutros sam toplija nego inace. Uzmem i uradim Gravignost ultra (osjetljivost 10) i kroz onu plastikicu nakon 5 minuta kao da vidim nesto totalno skoro nevidljivo ali pomislih da je sjena od plastike ili necega na istoj. Uzmem ja i razvalim test te izvadim iz plastike trakicu, kad ono kao da se nazire nesto jako,jako,JAKO svijetlo. Nisam htjela ali zovnem mm kad i on kaze vidi kao neku sjenu al ne razumije se on u to. Pokusavam uslikat, nevidljivo je na kameri. Na sobnom svjetlu se lakse vidi nego na dnevnom. Bas je jako svijetla. Mislila sam da nije fabricki tako i razvalim jedan od prije nekad sto je ostao isti. Nema te ''fabricke'' crte na tom mjestu. Mislim to se jedva vidi ali eto ostavili smo da mozda nije nista ali mozda i je pocetak necega. Ne znam....cudno je.

Kod sebe imam jos dva testica, osjetljivost 20 pa ih nema svrhe kasnije uradit. Razmisljam da uzmem jos jedan od 10 pa da ga uradim veceras ili ujutro. :/ Nisam sigurna koliko bi do noci bila linija vidljivija....ali sad sam u jos vecoj znatizelji. :D

Kako su ostale?

Jagodice, ima li sta novo?  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Jutro i od mene!
> 
> JustMe, ne razumijem se mnogo u folikulometriju ali nadam se da je to OK.
> 
> Andy, lista je bas njezna i romanticna.
> 
> Ja...ja se osjecam cudno. Sinoc je temp spala na 36.8 ali i jutros sam toplija nego inace. Uzmem i uradim Gravignost ultra (osjetljivost 10) i kroz onu plastikicu nakon 5 minuta kao da vidim nesto totalno skoro nevidljivo ali pomislih da je sjena od plastike ili necega na istoj. Uzmem ja i razvalim test te izvadim iz plastike trakicu, kad ono kao da se nazire nesto jako,jako,JAKO svijetlo. Nisam htjela ali zovnem mm kad i on kaze vidi kao neku sjenu al ne razumije se on u to. Pokusavam uslikat, nevidljivo je na kameri. Na sobnom svjetlu se lakse vidi nego na dnevnom. Bas je jako svijetla. Mislila sam da nije fabricki tako i razvalim jedan od prije nekad sto je ostao isti. Nema te ''fabricke'' crte na tom mjestu. Mislim to se jedva vidi ali eto ostavili smo da mozda nije nista ali mozda i je pocetak necega. Ne znam....cudno je.
> 
> Kod sebe imam jos dva testica, osjetljivost 20 pa ih nema svrhe kasnije uradit. Razmisljam da uzmem jos jedan od 10 pa da ga uradim veceras ili ujutro. :/ Nisam sigurna koliko bi do noci bila linija vidljivija....ali sad sam u jos vecoj znatizelji. :D
> ...


Jeeeeee Alice,drzim fige da je to to! Carobiram caram da nas obradujes i otvoris novo odbrojavanje! Sretno!Boja liste donosi promjene haha. Sutra neka nova boja,ha? Hahaha,dok nam i himalaya i jagodica i masnica ne prijave plus. Ljubim vas sve!!! Sretno!

----------


## AliceInChains

Andy, hvala. Bilo bi lijepo da je boja donijela promjene. Jos me strah da se radujem, mozda je zaista nesto fabricki na ovom primjerku.:D Budem pametnija nakon jos kojeg testa...ali moram ici po taj osjetljiviji.Danas je ili 9 ili 10 dpo. 

Nadam se da ce nove boje svima donijeti nove, pozitivne promjene!  :Smile:  <3

P.S. Ja sam veliki coffee addict i u pripremi sam uspjela smanjiti na 1 do 2 salice instant kafe ili kapucina od vanilije i sad se dvoumim da li da ovog popijem jednu ili ne. Rekla sam da prestajem kad ostanem trudna jer ni sa kcerkom nisam pila ni konzumirala nista potencijalno stetno. No sada nisam sigurna kaj se dogadja sa testom.

----------


## sara79

Aliceln radije napravi ujutro test vec veceras.
Znaci taj neki od 10 miu. Pisala sam gore u postu koji imaju.
Geratherm i Cyclo su jeftiniji od Gravignost ultra.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Aliceln radije napravi ujutro test vec veceras.
> Znaci taj neki od 10 miu. Pisala sam gore u postu koji imaju.
> Geratherm i Cyclo su jeftiniji od Gravignost ultra.


Kod nas ovdje samo ima Gravignost Ultra od 10 tako da cu njega uzeti. Ako ne bude nista onda je definitivno greska neka na testu. Mada pokusam pronaci i ova druga dva, ali u dm ih nisam vidjela.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure dobro vam jutro!

Ja stizem sa lijepim vijestima  :Heart: 
Pisnula sam pozitivan test!
Jucer First Sign sjena sjenice, totalno nesigurna dal umisljam ili vidim. Ode muz po Gravignost, ista stvar. Navecer jos jedan gravignost, opet neka sjena nit je u boji nit nis ali je**mu tu je i vidimo ju!
Ode muz u ljekarnu po Gravignost, Clear Blue i neki Unitest.
Unitest plasticni s prozorcicima, odma bacio rozu sjenu.
Jutros iz istog urina Gravignost i dalje slaba sjena ali sad vise nema dvojbe da je tu, a Clear Blue bacio plus!! (ne digitalni, onaj obicni) danas sam cca 10dpo.
Ja jos ne mogu vjerovati, nakon preko 3 godine, u iscekivanju inseminacije pozitivan test! Van sebe sam, ne mogu opisati opce kak se osjecam. U Pon zovem gina da zamolim uputnicu za betu.
Alice, zelim ti isti ovakav scenarij! Svima vama  :Heart: 

JustMe, super za trolinijski endo!

Andydea, hvala za sretnu boju liste hehe!

----------


## sara79

> Kod nas ovdje samo ima Gravignost Ultra od 10 tako da cu njega uzeti. Ako ne bude nista onda je definitivno greska neka na testu. Mada pokusam pronaci i ova druga dva, ali u dm ih nisam vidjela.


Nema ih u DM-u. Samo u ljekarnama.

----------


## sara79

Joojjj jagodica bas sam sretna.
Daj fotkicu da vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Jagodice ❤️ Jako sam sretna zbog tebe.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Cure dobro vam jutro!
> 
> Ja stizem sa lijepim vijestima 
> Pisnula sam pozitivan test!
> Jucer First Sign sjena sjenice, totalno nesigurna dal umisljam ili vidim. Ode muz po Gravignost, ista stvar. Navecer jos jedan gravignost, opet neka sjena nit je u boji nit nis ali je**mu tu je i vidimo ju!
> Ode muz u ljekarnu po Gravignost, Clear Blue i neki Unitest.
> Unitest plasticni s prozorcicima, odma bacio rozu sjenu.
> Jutros iz istog urina Gravignost i dalje slaba sjena ali sad vise nema dvojbe da je tu, a Clear Blue bacio plus!! (ne digitalni, onaj obicni) danas sam cca 10dpo.
> Ja jos ne mogu vjerovati, nakon preko 3 godine, u iscekivanju inseminacije pozitivan test! Van sebe sam, ne mogu opisati opce kak se osjecam. U Pon zovem gina da zamolim uputnicu za betu.
> ...


Jao Jagodice, tako sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!! Moguce da nam je objema nova boja od Andy donijela srecu.  :Smile:  Cestitam draga i nadam se da ce sve teci u najboljem redu.

I kod mene smo vidjeli tu super svijetlu crtu, cak sam i razbila test da izvadim traku. Pokusat cu cekat do jutra, a ako ne onda cu i veceras i ujutro. P.S. Vidjela sam na drugoj temi da se nesto muti, hihihi. Bas sam sretna zbog tebe!!!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, ako ti nije trsko provjeri kolika je osjetljivost Uni Testa? Mislim da sam ga vidjela u apoteci.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica pliz prisjeti me, ti si sljedeci mj trebala na inseminaciju, jel tako? Ovo je bio zadnji ciklus prije?
Malo mi je puno postova bilo ali mislim da se ovo na tebe odnosi. 
Jer znam da kad si ti (ili mozda netko drugi) pisao da je ovo zadnji ciklus, da cete probati ali da idete na ins.i da se tome okrecete, bila sam uvjerena da cete uspjeti u ovom ciklusu. Dolazila ovdje najvise vidjeti jesam bila u pravu hahahaha.

Bas mi je dragooooo!!!!

----------


## AliceInChains

Just me, mislim da nisi pomijesala,a Jagodica ce ti potvrditi.

BTW, sad kad pogledah onaj test nakon nekoliko sati kasnije, linija je jos manje vidjljiva....da ne znam gdje je bila ne bih skontala. To OK?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, da to smo mi. Jos smo bilo tuzni malo jer i dalje nisu krenuli sa postupcima radi renovacija.

Cure moje ni nismo radili nista sto nismo sve ove godine iz ciklusa i ciklus! Osim sto sam ja bila malo prehladjena i sopala se cajevima od djumbira i lovora. Da li trebalo par mjeseci nakon HSGa da dode sve na svoje, da li je duljih setnji prirodom koje smo krenuli prakticirati...ili su se zvijezde poslozile...
Ja ne osjecam ama bas nista cudno ni drugacije. Doduse jos mi nije ni M zakasnila.

Osjetljivosti svih testova su 26mlU/L samo eto taj Unitest je pokazao malo bolje.

Hvala vam svima na lijepim rjecima, sad samo docekati betu da vidimo dal se pravilno dupla!

(Stavljam link slike. Prvi je taj Unitest od jucer navecer, druga dva su Gravignost mini i ClearBlue od jutros iz istog urina. One ranije od jucer popodne nema smisla stavljati jer se na slici stvarno ne vidi)

https://ibb.co/9hj6qBs

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, moja je cak svjetlija od te na Gravignost Mini kod tebe. Bas se na fotografiji nista ne vidi pa nisam postala. Napisah gore da se sad nakon nekoliko sati jos manje vidi.....valjda bude sutra meni kao danas tebi. Kao sto gledam piskat cu i veceras i cuvat pisu. :D 

P.S. Jutros sam nakon ultre uradila mini ali sa drugim urinom i naravno da nije bilo apsolutno nista i to je bilo za ocekivati ali kad si lud....nema pomoci. :D

----------


## sara79

Jagodica cestitam  :Smile: 
Cak je ovaj od Gravignost mini najsvijetliji.
Eto sad znate koje kupovati..taj unitest je jako lijepa crtica od sinoc...bas zanimljivo.

Jagodica mozda je bas pogodovalo to sto si bila prehladjena jer kad je super imunitet onda tijelo embrij smatra stranim tijelom i odbaci ga.
Mislim sad skroz nebitno. Nek ti je sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica da da. Sad mi je sve sjelo. Znam da sam ti napisala samo sretno u ovom ciklusu, ili nesto tako, a kroz glavu mi prolazilo ajme super... Sad kad im upali bas ce se lijepo iznenaditi. Citala sam jako puno tih prica, i dosta ljudi uspije bas u ciklusu prije nekih akcija jer se okrenu u glavi tome, i odrade taj ciklus onako, ako uspije uspije ali nisu vise toliko optereceni. I onda bas taj bude dobitni. Bas mi je drago vjeruj mi. Nista lose drugim curama (i ja spada medju vas po toj mojoj kategorizaciji), al meni je nekako posebno drago i ohrabrujuce kada cure koje dugo pokušavaju dobiju plusic. 

Al ako je ovo s prehladom super, taman sam bolesna i stize ovulacija hahahahahaah

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, od srca ti zelim da sutra ujutro gledas svoju crticu. Evo mene cak iznenadio Gravignost da se tak slabo vidi, a ClearBlue obicno zna davati lazno pozitivan rez tako da ga ja ne bi kupila da nije muz, ali drago mi se to je jer mi je tako lijepi plusic izbacio.

Alice, svakako javljaj novosti.

Andydea, kaj ima kod tebe, vi ste pokrili svoje dane jel? Ili jos radite kcer hahaha

JustMe, javi kak ce se razvijati fm. 


P.S. kaj se tice naseg pokrivanja, dva puta dan prije peaka, na dan peaka nista, i dan poslje peaka jednom. Ovo prije i poslje nisam zapamtila

----------


## AliceInChains

Hocu, javljat cu.  :Smile:  

Usput Jagodice, imas pp. Valjda to nije problem da napisem ovdje, mozda brze vidis. Meni se desilo da sam tek dans vidjela jednu od prije 3 dana. Kako...ne znam. :/

----------


## bubamara39

Jagodice, divnooooo, kako ja volim ovako nesto procitati

----------


## bubamara39

Kako meni ide na zivce kad napisem post pa stisnem brzi odgovor a ono posta nigdje. Pokusat cu ponovo

----------


## bubamara39

Dakle, 
Alice, jedva cekam sutrasnji test, i vjerujem da je to tooooo
Ja sam danas 5dnt, 10dno, kupila test o kojem pisete taj ultra osjetljivi, i bas me strah pisnut, bojim se minusaa.
Sise me bole manje, dole nista, jucer me ulovila navala emocija i proplakala sam bez razloga ko kisna godina. Poslije me ulovila glavobolja koja je trajala do maloprije. Nakon toga muka, ne ona od gladi nego kao za povracanje, skupljala mi se voda u ustima. Pojela sam jedan keksic i sad mi je bolje. E sad jel to od migrene il se sta desava, ne znam. Boze, ko ce docekat betu 31.

----------


## AliceInChains

Bubamara, vjeruj da je i mene strah pisnut opet, razumijem te potpuno. Ne pridajem znacaja nekog jutrosnjoj skoro nevidljivoj crti. Javi ako pisnes. Danas je izgleda pozitivan dan.  :Smile:   Sto se tice simptoma neki bi mogli biti....ti.
Kod mene bole cice vise nego inace i napuhane su i imam simptome gripe, a i temp je na gornjoj granici. Misici i kosti me bole.....akne sitne po licu....to je ono neobicno. Sjetilasam jednog od simptoma ranijih dana a to je krv iz nosa sto se meni desilo samo nekoliko puta u zivotu.

----------


## bubamara39

Da i akne imam a inace nemam, a to sam si objasnila zbog svih hormona sto sam unijela

----------


## AliceInChains

> Da i akne imam a inace nemam, a to sam si objasnila zbog svih hormona sto sam unijela


Drtim fige da sto prije ugledas plusic!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, drzim fige, zvuci obecavajuce! 

Alice, dobro da si napisala ja nikad ne skuzim te privatne hahaha

----------


## Andydea123

> Cure dobro vam jutro!
> 
> Ja stizem sa lijepim vijestima 
> Pisnula sam pozitivan test!
> Jucer First Sign sjena sjenice, totalno nesigurna dal umisljam ili vidim. Ode muz po Gravignost, ista stvar. Navecer jos jedan gravignost, opet neka sjena nit je u boji nit nis ali je**mu tu je i vidimo ju!
> Ode muz u ljekarnu po Gravignost, Clear Blue i neki Unitest.
> Unitest plasticni s prozorcicima, odma bacio rozu sjenu.
> Jutros iz istog urina Gravignost i dalje slaba sjena ali sad vise nema dvojbe da je tu, a Clear Blue bacio plus!! (ne digitalni, onaj obicni) danas sam cca 10dpo.
> Ja jos ne mogu vjerovati, nakon preko 3 godine, u iscekivanju inseminacije pozitivan test! Van sebe sam, ne mogu opisati opce kak se osjecam. U Pon zovem gina da zamolim uputnicu za betu.
> ...


Ma sto prije nisam mjenjala boje?! Hahahaha! Cestitaaaaaaam!!!! Bas sam sretna sretna zbog tebe,zbog alice,zbog bubamare... Presuper dan! Bravo!
Mi jos pravimo kcer,rekao doktor do ponedjeljka pa cemo ga i poslusat haha.

----------


## EmaG.

Jagodice!! Čestitam od srca :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

ajme bila sam umorna i mislila ići leći i sad sam tako hype haha 
čestitam draga :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

Ovo bas gledam na kalendar i racunam kad bi trebala (ne)dobit M i gle cuda,na moj rodendan 8.11.pada. sretno mi!

----------


## bubamara39

Nisam izdrzalaaa. Pisnula i vidi se blijeda crta al se vidii i ja sam ko Alice ogulila plastiku da bolje vidim...i tu jeee. Odmah sam sad isla izvadit betu i dobit cu nalz za 2 sata mailom. Rano mi se cini za sve alcrta je neminovno tuuuuu. Ne mogu vjerovat

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajmeeeeee koji dan!!
Cure pa kaj niste rekle da mene cekate hahaha  :Laughing:  

Uh jedva cekam da javite novosti! Bubamara ne znam jel rano za betu, tj oce biti brojke pametne ali drzim fige da budu! 

Andydea, jel vidis zeno sto ucini sa njeznijom bojom hahahahaha! Ajde da i ti dobijes iznenadenje za rodendan.

Ema, hvala ti! Joj bas me raznjezite sa svom tom pozitivnom i dobrim zeljama!

----------


## Andydea123

> Nisam izdrzalaaa. Pisnula i vidi se blijeda crta al se vidii i ja sam ko Alice ogulila plastiku da bolje vidim...i tu jeee. Odmah sam sad isla izvadit betu i dobit cu nalz za 2 sata mailom. Rano mi se cini za sve alcrta je neminovno tuuuuu. Ne mogu vjerovat


Ludilo!!! Braaaavooo!!! I cestitaaaam!!!

----------


## justme409

Ajme divoteee.. Danas pratim forum. Pa opet cemo imati trostruko odbrojavanje, a mozda cak i 4 <3

Ja bi mogla u 12 mj otvoriti odbrojavanje. Ono jeli, ako uzmemo u obzir dok vidimo srceko. Nadam se da se i vi slazete s mojom rezervacijom hahaaha

----------


## bubamara39

Beta 11.5. Al ja mislim da je to ok ovako rano

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, moze moze. Zapisat cemo hahaha!

Bubamara, ja se slabo kuzim u to, po onom sto sam neki dan googleala za Alice mi se cini oke, ali sad je najbitnije da se pravilno dupla. Znaci prekosutra ponovo.
Ajme! Ajme! Ajme!

----------


## Riri92

Jagodice sve sam ti već rekla, ali hoću i ovdje staviti  :Heart:  nek bude zabilježeno.  :lool:  
Alice, nadam se da ćeš sutra potvrditi taj pozitivan test! Bubamaro, ja bih rekla da je ta beta okej za tako rano. Divno!  :Very Happy: 

Baš mi je drago zbog vas cure, nek iduće bude barem trostruko!  :Smile:  

Andy, kod mene je sve super, na pola puta sam. Trenutno uživam u Poljskoj. I bravo za mijenjanje boje, pun pogodak hahaha.

Justme, ja se slažem ako me se pita.  :lool:

----------


## iva_777

Ajme ajme ajmeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo cureeee cestitaaaaaaam!!!!

----------


## Andydea123

> Ajmeeeeee koji dan!!
> 
> Andydea, jel vidis zeno sto ucini sa njeznijom bojom hahahahaha! Ajde da i ti dobijes iznenadenje za rodendan.


Andy listonosa-sreconosa! Neka!  :Sing:  :Joggler:  :Klap:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica i ja mislim da je ok za 10dpo. Al kao sto si ti rekli. U ned opet da vidimo dupljanje. Ali ja racunam da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ajme, neniagodica nego bubamara.gledala sam sad na stranici za betu, 14 dpo je kao oko 48, tako da je tvoja idealna za 10dpo. Na 12 dpo ce biti oko 25, a 14 dpo taman preko 40-50

----------


## anita83

Cestitam curke valjda cemo i mi ostale jednom

----------


## sara79

Cure cestitam....bas kakav divan dan!
I neka vam svima sto prije ovako bude sretan  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Danas je pravo zivahno na forumu. :D

Bubamara, cestitam. Naravno da je to OK za ovako rano. Ja ne smijem ici vaditi.....u biti nikad prije me niko nije ni slao osim kad sam trebala terapiju da pijem pa da provjere sam li trudna. Ako bude trebalo kasnije valja mi kazu. 

Andy, ma otvaraj, jasta ces! <3

Jao tako me strah piskit na test kasnije, znam da je bolje jutro ali sam nestrpljiva. Beta mi je bila <1,28 21.10.  Jesu li bile realne sanse da je sad oko 10 i da je test mogao blago pokazati??? Uh, uh!!! Ali definitivno danas nam je dan WOW!

----------


## sara79

> Alice, od srca ti zelim da sutra ujutro gledas svoju crticu. Evo mene cak iznenadio Gravignost da se tak slabo vidi, a ClearBlue obicno zna davati lazno pozitivan rez tako da ga ja ne bi kupila da nije muz, ali drago mi se to je jer mi je tako lijepi plusic izbacio.
> 
> Alice, svakako javljaj novosti.
> 
> Andydea, kaj ima kod tebe, vi ste pokrili svoje dane jel? Ili jos radite kcer hahaha
> 
> JustMe, javi kak ce se razvijati fm. 
> 
> 
> P.S. kaj se tice naseg pokrivanja, dva puta dan prije peaka, na dan peaka nista, i dan poslje peaka jednom. Ovo prije i poslje nisam zapamtila


Pa da, rekoh ja da u zadnje vrijeme nesto ne stima s tim Gravignost mini.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice ak te tjesi meni jucer u 22h najjasniju sjenu pokazalo. 

Anita83, samo pozitivno. Oboruzat se lijepim emocijama kao sto su empatija, razumijevanje, ljubav, strpljenje.... A izbaciti negativne kao sto su zavist, oholost....o ostali grijesi haha.

----------


## sara79

> Danas je pravo zivahno na forumu. :D
> 
> Bubamara, cestitam. Naravno da je to OK za ovako rano. Ja ne smijem ici vaditi.....u biti nikad prije me niko nije ni slao osim kad sam trebala terapiju da pijem pa da provjere sam li trudna. Ako bude trebalo kasnije valja mi kazu. 
> 
> Andy, ma otvaraj, jasta ces! <3
> 
> Jao tako me strah piskit na test kasnije, znam da je bolje jutro ali sam nestrpljiva. Beta mi je bila <1,28 21.10.  Jesu li bile realne sanse da je sad oko 10 i da je test mogao blago pokazati??? Uh, uh!!! Ali definitivno danas nam je dan WOW!


Pisni i ti pa da se pridruzis curama  :Wink: 
Do sad bi trebalo pokazati. To je bilo prije 4 dana

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodice bas mi je drago....nek ti bude sa srecom

----------


## anita83

Odakle.sad da sam zavisna i ohola....boze dragi

----------


## bubamara39

Hvala svima od srca na ovako lijepim zeljama. Divan dan na forumu

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anita sacuvaj Boze!! Pa di sam ja to napisala? Ja opcenito govorim o emocijama koje nas uzdizu i koje nas vuku. 

Jelena hvala ti draga! 

Bas je divan dan, jos da nas Alice razveseli!

----------


## JelenaR

> Anita sacuvaj Boze!! Pa di sam ja to napisala? Ja opcenito govorim o emocijama koje nas uzdizu i koje nas vuku. 
> 
> Jelena hvala ti draga! 
> 
> Bas je divan dan, jos da nas Alice razveseli!


Ja cijeli dan nisam ulazila na forum,bila sam bas u poslu,pa kad sam sad pogledala ono buuum....joooj curke bas ni je drago zbog vas...alice,bubamara...i vama zelim srecu.... :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## anita83

Ok....

----------


## AliceInChains

Ladies, nakon jutrosnje jedva vidljive sjene (skoro nevidljive) ja nisam mogla cekati sutra i pisala sam dva testa osjetljivosti 10 maloprije. Na jednom je jednako kao jutros skoro nevidljiva sjena, a na drugom svijetlo roza (jako svijetlo roza) linija. Ostavila sam dva testa i za jutarnji urin. Muz ne vjeruje dok ne vidi linije iste boje i dok ne prodje period kada treba stici vjestica kojeg se i ja iskreno plasim. Ali nakon onog sto smo prsli pocetkom godine, strah je opravdan. Kaze on, kad dodje da popiskis najjeftiniji test i bude tamna linija ja cu se moci poceti radovati.

Uploadujem sliku pa mi recite sta mislite. Uzivo je vidljvije nego na slici. Drugi je toliko svijetal da je na slici nevidljiv pa ne znam ni dal da stavljam.

https://ibb.co/p2Tw7pp

----------


## sara79

Ja vidim i to jasno....bravo  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Alice!!! Pa to je tooooo!!! Vidii se!!! Cure drage koje veselje danas!!! Jako mi je drago zbog svih vas!! 

Ajme divnooo...da mogu sad bih tu sva srčeka i cvjetiće poslala. Pusa svima javljajte i dalje samo pozitivno! Ovo bude bombastičan dan zabilježen!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa ovo je pozitivno covjece! Kod mene se jos slabije vidlo a ja tu slavim  :Laughing:  
Ma to je to Alice!! Sad pisamo dalje da vidimo dal tamni hahaha

----------


## Andydea123

> Ladies, nakon jutrosnje jedva vidljive sjene (skoro nevidljive) ja nisam mogla cekati sutra i pisala sam dva testa osjetljivosti 10 maloprije. Na jednom je jednako kao jutros skoro nevidljiva sjena, a na drugom svijetlo roza (jako svijetlo roza) linija. Ostavila sam dva testa i za jutarnji urin. Muz ne vjeruje dok ne vidi linije iste boje i dok ne prodje period kada treba stici vjestica kojeg se i ja iskreno plasim. Ali nakon onog sto smo prsli pocetkom godine, strah je opravdan. Kaze on, kad dodje da popiskis najjeftiniji test i bude tamna linija ja cu se moci poceti radovati.
> 
> Uploadujem sliku pa mi recite sta mislite. Uzivo je vidljvije nego na slici. Drugi je toliko svijetal da je na slici nevidljiv pa ne znam ni dal da stavljam.
> 
> https://ibb.co/p2Tw7pp


Alice,vidim i ja!!! Cestitam!!!

----------


## bubamara39

Alice, vidim i ja, svi vidimo... i jako sam sretna zbog danasnjeg dana, nevjerojatno

----------


## bubamara39

Ja ne znam stavit sliku, al kod mene je isto tako blijedo

----------


## AliceInChains

Drago mi je da nisam ''ćorava''. Muz ne priznaje ovo svijetlo, hahahahahaha. Iskreno, nadam se da ce proci datum ocekivane i da ce sve svima nastaviti biti u naljepsem redu. Sutra piskim dva opet od 10 pa od prekosutra mozda vec mognem one jeftine od 20 da pratim liniju. Mm me nagovara da opet vadim krv smjeskajuci se-ali necu. Vidjet cu sa ginom kaj ce reci. Na Duphastonu sam i prestajem ga piti prekosutra i onda bi kao trebala (ne)dobiti. Rekli su ako ne dobijem onda da se javim oko daljnje procedure i objasnjenja kako sa Duphastonom koji ce mi pomoci ocivati trudnocu. 

Bubamara, ukucaj na google upload image i prvi link otvoris te uploadujes sliku sa mob ili kompa i kopiras link. Ako zelis, naravno.

Puse svimaaaaaaaa! Zelim jos plusica uskoro da se javi. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Vidim i ja, čestitam Alice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubamara39

Evo da probamo jel radi...Alice, tnx
https://ibb.co/x3xTYhp

----------


## AliceInChains

Hvala vam!

Bubamara, to je to! Bas sam sretna, cestitam ti!  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

I Buba!!!! Wooohoooo :grouphug:

----------


## sara79

> Evo da probamo jel radi...Alice, tnx
> https://ibb.co/x3xTYhp


Op ovo je jako lijepa crtica za 5 dnt!!!
To su blastice vratili?
Mozda su se obe primile  :Wink: 
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Daaa moje dvije drage blastice  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Hvala svima na vibrama i cestitkama

----------


## AliceInChains

Zora....ja se prevrtala....u glavi mi rijeci zeze od mm i neki me strah uhvati. Piskilo mi se mnogo u 03:00 (prije tog piskila u 00:i kusur pred spavanje. Kontam se dal uradit test jer je prva ili kasnije. Umocim jedan (gravi ultra) kad ono jedva vidljiva sjena, malo vidljivija no jucer ujutro,ali manje vidljiva nego sinoc na one step. Ubacim ja i one step-linija manje vidljiva nego sinoc....sjena neka. Nesto sam se prepala. Jucer sam trpila oko  4 i pol sata,a sad oko tri sata bez pipi. Prepala sam se jer sam ocekivala tamnije nego sinoc, a ne svjetlije. Vjerovatno mi je strah neopravdan ali imam osjecaj da cu jos potrositi na testove. Samo ne znam da li da uradim kad ustanem kasnije ili popodne da trpim. Vase misljenje o ovom? Slika je ispod i za sekundu je vidljivije uzivo.

https://ibb.co/s9ctGtv

----------


## Himalaya

Alice, ja bih napravila test sutra ujutro. Ali ja ti uopće ne radim testove dok M ne kasni. I nikad nije kasnila mamicu joj.
Očekujem M svaki čas. Malo sam se pogubila ovaj mjesec i nisam zapisala kad je bila O tako da ne znam točno kad je očekivati, ali do ponedjeljka bi trebala doći. 
Cure, samo hrabro! Bubamara ❤️

----------


## sara79

Aliceln neke zene jednostavno imaju bolje pozitivan test sa popodnevnim urinom pa ako imas testova pisaj a ako nemas i trebas kupiti strpi se do sutra.

----------


## AliceInChains

Apoteka mi je ispod stana u zgradi pa sam isla po jedan od 10 koji je u plastici i jedan Uni Test trakica, jeftini. Oba su ovaj put bacila jako,jako svijetlu liniju. Mislim da nema potrebe da se brinem, tek bi sutra moglo biti tamnije.No, vjerujem da ako je trakica osjetljivosti 25 mogla svijetlu sjenu baciti da mogu s tim nastaviti pratiti liniju jer je jeftinija? :/

Evo slike od maloprije, nakon pisanja zorom...oko 5 sati je proslo. Malo je intenzivnije uzivo jer se uzivo vidi blijedo roze, a na slici samo sjena. U biti mislim da je to OK. Jucer je meni vidljiva sjena prvi put bila pa mi je mozda izgledala kao kuca te sam mozda ocekivala jutros tamniju. 

https://ibb.co/gzFVG8c

----------


## sara79

Slazem se, nemas se potrebe brinuti.
Tako i treba oko 5 sati ne pisanja i ne pijenja raditi test na pocetku dok je mali dpo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ja sam jucer bila na rubu suza i jako me pogodilo jer sam pisnula gravignost (kao da se divim kak je tamniji) i bio je skoro pa negativan, jedva sam vidla sjenu. A obzirom da me cice vise niti ne bole niti su natecene bas me to pokosilo... Iako je digitalac prije njega izbacio +... 
Zeznule smo same sebe jer smo rano krenule, ja iskreno jedva cekam da izvadim betu i da vidim kak se dupla, ne znam ocu imati mira prije toga. Tolko sam ovo cekala i jucer me bas uhvatio strah kad sam vidla gravignost. Tako da njega vise ne kupujem iskreno, razrocarao me. U biti sama sam kriva jer ne znam cekati. 

U svakon slucaju sretno nam svima  :grouphug: 

Bubamaro, cestitam ti draga  :Heart:  
A da nam nisi ti mozda srecu donjela? Ipak si Bubamara

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 26.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~25.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~23.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Jao Jagodice, ja mislim da nesto ocito ne valja sa mini gravignost jer je i meni jucer ujutro bio negativan i to pisa odmah nakon onog ultra sa sjenom tako da nije ni moglo. Sve ostale koje radim imaju sjenu,ukljucujuci trakicu od Uni Testa koji detektuje tek 25.Ne znam jesi li uspjela vidjeti na slici sjenu na njemu? Valjda je to razlog da ne treba da se brinem....
Potpuno razumijem tvoj strah, ista sam i samo analiziram. Ja sam sigurna da necu gravignost Mini uzimat. Grav Ultra mi je zorom u 3 dao sjenu tamniju za sekundu od one jucer ujutro kad sam rasformirala plastiku od testa,a kao sto si procitala onaj isti od predvecer je mozda za sekundicu svjetliji ali sve je to tu negdje. Mozda nam tek sutra budu tamniji...dok prodju 2 dana.

Ostale cure, kako ste?
Nadam se da se bar Bubamara ne tripuje testovima i da je opustena.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Sad ce ispasti da ponavljam ko papagaj za te Gravignost mini al zbilja su nepouzdani i mnoge su cure izludile.
Ne kupujte vise!!!

----------


## bubamara39

Jutro, cure moje drage. Jagodice, hvala ti za ovo srecu nosi bubamara, ja nisam piskila danas nista. Kupila sam u mulleru one jeftinjak trakice od 13 kn, i piskit cu ujutro. Opustena sam samo zatojer sam klasa optimist. I jer sam radila betu. Mozda se netko na mom mjestu ne bi radovao previse, al ta moja sitna brojcica je stvarno u skladu s danom ovulacije. Jutros opet mukica, al bas mukica, kao za povratit al necu povratit. Pa mislim da je to to.
Alice na prvoj slici, gornji je gravidnost ultra, jel da? Na njemu vidim crtu, na donjoj ne, a na postu ispod vidim na oba testa crtu, pa vjerujem da si t!!! Bas vjerujem. Moram vam reci da simptom ove moje muke mi se cini prerano da bi bio, ipak je meni jos 5 dana do planirane i preporucljive bete od strane doktora. A opet mozda spadam u one koje rano dobiju simptome. Troje djece koje imam, trudnoce su bile spontane i nisam kuzila ni obracala paznju na simptome. Ipak smo planiralice pa osluskujemo sva tjelesca na najjace, i to je u redu

----------


## AliceInChains

Bubamara, drago mi je da si opustena. I ja mislim da jesam jer imam 6 testova, a na svakom sjena. I gore gdje ti ne vidis ima samo je bila malo svjetlija od ove kasnije i jucer ali eto 5 sati nakon opet si je i ti vidjela na slici. I ja cu trakicu jeftinu kupiti jer je pocelo detektovati pa ne znam dal cu je radit uopste sutra ili pon. Pon ujutro zovem gina da javim za test i da vidim da li da prekinem Duphaston kako mi je rekao pa da vidi hocu li dobiti ili da nastavim piti. Vjerujem da me nece zvati da ddojem za jos nekih 10 dana jer na UZ se nista ne moze vidjeti. Ne znam....straha ima naravno ali kontam ako na 6 komada ima blijeda linija, to bi trebalo biti to.

Sara, definitivno mislim da ni ja ni Jagodica necemo Grav Mini vise uzimat. :D

----------


## EmaG.

Alice, pa znači moje sretne trakice ipak donesle plusić?? haha koja sreća!

Bubamara, Jagodice, Alice, čestitam svima zajedno! Opet trostruko  :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja ne znam kaj misliti, bas me drzi tuga neka... Cice se vratile na staro, ovih dana sam svaka 2 sata imala potrebu piskiti, danas je i to nestalo. Vidjele ste testove, nisam si umislila, i da jesam digitalac ne mogu umisliti. Prekjucer sam bila najsretnija osoba ikad a danas se osjecam grozno. Dok ne budem sigurna kaj se desava i ne dobijem neku potvrdu cu sa malo maknuti da vas ne zamaram sa svojim strahovima. 

 :grouphug:

----------


## bubamara39

Jagodice, pa i ta promjena raspolozenja je isto dio simptoma, ako te moze utjesit, i mene cicke ne bole i ispuhale su se, ne piskim svako sat dva ko prije 2 dana. Glavu gore, vadi betu u pon. I sve ce biti u redu :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Ja ne znam kaj misliti, bas me drzi tuga neka... Cice se vratile na staro, ovih dana sam svaka 2 sata imala potrebu piskiti, danas je i to nestalo. Vidjele ste testove, nisam si umislila, i da jesam digitalac ne mogu umisliti. Prekjucer sam bila najsretnija osoba ikad a danas se osjecam grozno. Dok ne budem sigurna kaj se desava i ne dobijem neku potvrdu cu sa malo maknuti da vas ne zamaram sa svojim strahovima.


jagodice nemoj biti tuzna i nemoj se toliko testirati,kazem iz iskustva jer sam ja to radila i poludit ces tako.. a sto se tice simptoma ja sam ih par dana imala pa par dana nisam imala uopce niti grudi niti nista pa su se opet vracali.. a tako rano na 10-11dpo nisam uopce imala simptome, tek tamo negdje sa 6 tj su bas krenuli. sve ce to biti ok.

svima koje imate pozitivne testice zelim od srca sve najbolje  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

Jagodice, sve smo to prošle na početku. Pa jedan dan cice bole, pa drugi dan ne i onda si misliš evo, gotovo je... onda jedan dan imaš simptome, drugi ne :Smile:  to su ti prvi tjedni, plus hormoni odrade svoje  :Smile:  nisam plakala i brinula se nikad ko tih prvih dana!
Tvoje crtice su bile baš jake i vidljive, tako da vjerujem da će sve biti ok :Wink:

----------


## AliceInChains

Ema, da-sreca je dosla!  :Smile: 

Jagodice, jako mi je zao sto si tuzna. Nisi jedina koja je u strahu te nemoj misliti da se odmaknes ako ti je lakse ovdje pricati o strahovima. I ja lupetam kako mi dodje. :D Kad smo zajedno sve dosle do ovog momenta, da i kroz naredne momente bodrimo jedn drugu.  :Heart:  Ja vjerujem da ce sve biti OK. Kako znam, ni nemaju svi simptome. Neki imaju nesto, neki sve, neki nista, a neki kombinovano. Svi smo mi individue. I ja sam poslagala sa sobom...rano je, linije su zato svijetle, nije svaki urin isti, 6 testova pozitivno,ukljucujuci onaj od 25 i trudim se da budem optimisticna.....malo me mm nervira al nosim se s tim. :D Sutra i veceras necu test raditi (nisam namjerno kupila) nego cu u pon ujutro prije neg nazovem gina.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure moje vi ste cudo! Koja potpora, svaka vam cast!  :grouphug: 
Mene je moj muzek strpal u auto, u Mulleru uzel 4 testa, u DMu 2 i nakon kaj sam odspavala sam ih pisnula i uvjerila se da je ipak sve okej, bas kao sto i vi kazete  :Heart:  
Mozda su stvarno hormoni malo napravilo svoje, ali nisam htjela dramiti. Samo mi je bilo tesko, a znam da cu ovdje naici na razumijevanje i to ste pokazale!

Poslikala sam kronoloski svoje testove od zadnja dva dana hahaha. Onaj gravignost od jucer koji me i unistio se nije slikao, on je u smecu di mu je i mjesto  :Grin:  
Prvi i zadnji su isti, dva dana razlike. A predzadnji je iz Mullera neki njihov za 13kn o bome se pokazao!
Btw zadnja tri su iz istog urina. 

https://ibb.co/89dHfsC

Ja se jos jednom ispricavam na drami nepotrebnoj i zahvaljujem na podrsci  :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

P.s. nisam pisnula sve testove danas, "samo" 3  :Laughing:

----------


## bubamara39

> P.s. nisam pisnula sve testove danas, "samo" 3


Jagodice draga , ma ko nacrtani svi. Zato i jesmo ovdje da si olaksavamo, zivot nas i onako iskusava na razne nacine

----------


## bubamara39

Kasno popodne piskila onaj mullerov od 13,99kn

https://ibb.co/Qdt26xX

----------


## justme409

Sve tri cure ste trudne. Čestitam!!!! Sad drzimo fige da se veselimo za 9 mjeseci. Samo polako dalje. I ja cu isto ko vi panicariti kad dobijem plusic hahahah zato ne odlazite s foruma.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, drago mi je da se osjecas bolje.  :Heart:  Kod mene su jutros kao tih tvojih prvih nekoliko, ali ja sam dva dana ciklusa unazad za tobom tako da mi je nekako to, to.  :Smile:  Nisam kupila testove, sad mi krivo. :D Al mozda bolje da ne trcim u apoteku ujutro, svasta sam mogla kcerki kupiti koliko potrosih love, hahahha. Nadam se da ce u pon kad uradim test sve biti OK. 

Bubamara, i kod tebe se vidi, jeeeee. Moje su linije probliznije tvojima, mozda sekundicu svjetlije.

Hvala svim curama na podrsci i na razumijevanju nasih strahova. A mi s foruma ne idemo, jelde cure? :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto moja nova preporuka je svakako taj Muller-ov! Em je malo sira trakica em je najbolju crtu bacio, a vidim i Bubamari super izgleda!

JustMe, tu smo za tebe kad krenes panicariti haha.

Nadam se da nismo nikoga bacile u bed s ovolkom pricom oko plusa. Gdje ste curke? Ko je u kojoj fazi?

----------


## justme409

Meni ie isto davno muillerrov dao bas lijepi plus prije kasnjenja. Ja odo na 2.folikulometriju.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 27.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~26.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~24.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro! Alice sam 2 dana ranije ubacila u (ne)cekalice jer ipak,ima pozitivan test! Nadam se da je to ok? 
Mene jutros bole leda uzas... Ustala sam iz kreveta zbog toga. Mislili smo jutros pokrit ali se ni meni ni muzu nesto nije dalo. Sad sto bude,pokrili smo nekoliko dana i sad jedino cekanje.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Jutro! Alice sam 2 dana ranije ubacila u (ne)cekalice jer ipak,ima pozitivan test! Nadam se da je to ok? 
> Mene jutros bole leda uzas... Ustala sam iz kreveta zbog toga. Mislili smo jutros pokrit ali se ni meni ni muzu nesto nije dalo. Sad sto bude,pokrili smo nekoliko dana i sad jedino cekanje.


Meni ne smeta.  :Smile:  Ja se samo nadam da ce sve biti OK. Ja imam bolove poput menstrualnih ali to je normalno ja mislim. :/
Zelim da ti uspije! Ako ste pokrili u pravom momentu, i to malo moze biti dovoljno. Mi smo recimo samo 2 puta jer sam ja sa kcerkom isla u bolnicu. A ko zna, mozda vam kasnije bude do keksa. :D


Kako su ostale cure?

----------


## justme409

Meni je danasnja folik.rekla endometrij 7 mm i folikul 15mm. U cetvrtak je e bio 6-7mm, a folikul 13. Malo sam usporena. U utorak ooet

----------


## mašnica

> Nadam se da nismo nikoga bacile u bed s ovolkom pricom oko plusa. Gdje ste curke? Ko je u kojoj fazi?


Ma kakav bed...ja sam jako sretna zbog vas :Heart:  znam koliko su neke jako dugo cekale tu malu crticu.

Neka vam je svima sa srecom. Ja sam ovih dana u jako losem raspoloz.imam nekih problema valjda ce se rijesiti...onako..bas mi je tesko.  :Sad:  ali bit ce bolje citam vas i pratim vas pa me i nasmijete i jako razveselite.

Inace tijelo mi nikakve simptome O nije dalo pa nekako si misljm da ce sluz tek ovih dana pa cemo i akciju pojacati...

----------


## Himalaya

Ma nema beda... Sve se veselimo zbog vas ❤️
Meni je 1dc.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, ma to je normalno skroz. Ja ne osjetim nis, ali rijetko sam u osjetila i inace.

JustMe, javljaj nam novosti! Budes vidla, znaju ti "mm" nekad naglo porasti.

Masnjce, ajme... Kaj god da je nadam se da ce sve biti oke. I da cete onda slaviti sexom taman za nadolazece dane  :Grin:   :grouphug:  

Himalaya zao mi je. Drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Ovo mi je orva folikulom.pa zapravo prvi put uopce otkrivam pa se ne zivciram. Ako i ne narastu bit cemo pametniji

----------


## justme409

Evo sad sam shvatila da mene zapravo prsa pocnu boliti i oteknu prije ovulacije. Danas me bas bole. Prije bi mislila da mi je ovulacija sad, ili taman prosla, a zapravo to sve prije ovulacije par dana. Ne znam jeli to zabrinjavajuce zbog nekih hormona ili nije posto mi to prije par ciklusa nije bilo tako

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 28.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~27.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~25.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro drage! Kako ste mi jutros? Ja sam sinoc imala uzasne bolove u maternici i vise na lijevoj strani. kako me to bolilo palo mi je na pamet da mozda nije ovulacija... Tko zna... Pa rekla muzu da pokrijemo i to. Ali sam jadva izdrzala kako me bolilo. jutros neki mali grcevi i pritisak u maternici. 
Jagodice,nema beda,meni osobno je jako jako drago zbog tebe i zbog ostalih cura. Ljubim vas!

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro cure!

Update: radila jucer i jutros test osjetljivosti 25 i crta je tu, svijetlija naravno ali je tu. Danas idem ginu da pitam za par savjeta i dogvor za prvi pregled kad vec treba. 

Ono sto je mene zabrinulo (panicarku) jeste sto se sjecam da ja nemam (bar nisam imala u prvoj trudnoci) antitijela na rubeolu i doktor mi rekao da se pazim i izbjegavam samo grupna oklupljanja, javni prevoz i sl. Sve je hvala Bogu proslo OK. Padala je meni vakcinacija na pamet ponekad (iako nisam sigurna da li ona 100% stiti) al kad u zadnje vrijeme kad god bi doktora pitala imam li kakve nalaze za provjeriti i uraditi prije trudnoce on je rekao ne, samo se opusti i radi na bebi. Iskreno, tad mi rubeola nije bila na pameti. Ja vjerujem da ce opet sve biti OK ali sam mislila da trazim preporuku da uradim TORCH odmah sad pa opet krajem prvog trimestra ako sve bude OK. Drzim kurseve engleskog jezika pa to mislim da cu prvi trimestar prestat radit jer radim sa djecom. Na fakultetu drzim vjezbe, no nema mnogo studenata tako da cu zelenu maskicu. Mislim je nositi gdje god sam u zatvorenom te kad budem vadila nalaze i sl. Prepala sam se i mislim da moram prestat googlat. 

Izvinite na dugom postu. Nocni terori. :D 

Jagodice, bubamara, kakve ste?

JustMe-ja se ne razumijem u folikulmetriju ali se nadam da ce sve biti OK. A cuj, simptomi nikome nisu isti, mozda tebi dodju prije, nekom poslije, a mozda i tebi i ovo i ono. Meni su se eto LH trakice pokazale super. Prvi ciklus s njima smo uboli, dok dva-tri prije toga nismo. 

Andy, moguce je da je ovulacija nastupila, dobro je da ste pokrili. Od viska glava ne boli. :D

----------


## AliceInChains

Masnice, nadam se da ce se situacija popraviti. Ukoliko budes htjela da se olaksas mi smo tu.  :Heart:

----------


## bubamara39

Jutro cure :Smile: 
Masnice, sto god da je drzim fige da prode i da si mirna, super za pokrivanje, tako treba :Smile: 
Alice, ma ta glavobolja staaaalno, popijem lupocet, i malo ublazi, sinoc neka depresija, ko Jagodica neki dan, gledala supertalent i stalno misli bjezale i sto god mi padne na pamet, suze, plus bio Titanik na tv, e, ubilo me. Mm nije bio kuci, inace sam kao sva cool. On ide na operaciju zuci, i ne zelim mu otezavat sa svojim hormonima( to je ono sto je bio na hitnoj ako se sjecate).
Andydea da ja bih rekla da je 0, pokrivati i super
Himalaja, samo hrabro naprijed
Just me, meni su cicke bile osjetljive kad sam bila na klomifenima, stoperici i ciljanim, a sad na mpo, nisam ih mogla otusirat od bolova, sad je to proslo, tj samo ih malo osjetim.
Jagodice, kako si?
Nisam radila testove.....uvijek pokleknem. Pitam se kad cu opet, hahaha

----------


## justme409

Ja nisam na nikakvim hormonima. Spomenuti cu sutra to ginekologu pa vidjeti sto kaze.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, bome ste se napokrivali ovaj ciklus. Imate pet u zalaganje  :Grin: 

JustMe, eto vidis, i ja sam uvijek racunala da cice bole nakon O.
Ajde bar ces ispratiti lijepo, i vidjeti za ovulaciju kad je.

Alice, popricaj radi toga s ginom za svaki slucaj, pogotovo obzirom da radis s grupom djece. Al nadam se da ti nebu otezavalo.

Bubamara, drzi se! Najbolje da gledas neke crtice haha.

Himalaya, Masnica kako ste? Di su nam Iva i Jelena? 

Ja apsolutno nikakve simptome nemam, ali vise niti ne panicarim. Testici tamne i odlucila sam jednostavno biti sretna sto nemam od prvog dana neke simptome. Stignu se pojaviti. Jucer smo bili na Plitvicama, bas je bilo lijepo ali bome smo se nahodali, izbacio mi mob skoro 18.000 koraka. Dosli doma, narucili cevape i poslje u krevet. Danas noge bole malo ali nema veze, zdravo je to haha.

----------


## justme409

Jagodica, pametno... A i sve što sam citala simptomi pocnu tek u 6, 7 tjednu. I to ako. Ovo sve drugo je vise manje. Jedino sigurno je plusic.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, popricat cu svakako sa ginom ali i prestat radit prvi trimestar. Vec sam nasla zamijenu. Nece biti love od toga ali ajde....bitnije mi je sada da sve bude OK. 

Simptomi...to je definitivno idividualno i mislim da je sve OK. I imati ih i nemati. Mene cice bole dugo vec, a jucer i danas prze-bas onako bolne i rastu. Od ostalog jos i pospanost i spavanajc preko dana sto inace ne radim. Piskanje....inace piskam cesto pa to bas ne primjecujem. Sitne akne doduse su tu i to je to.

----------


## Andydea123

[QUOTE=Jagodicabobica;3130614]Andy, bome ste se napokrivali ovaj ciklus. Imate pet u zalaganje  :Grin: 

Hahaha jagodice! Pa da ... Hahaha hvala!  :Preskace uze:  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

> Andy, bome ste se napokrivali ovaj ciklus. Imate pet u zalaganje 
> 
> JustMe, eto vidis, i ja sam uvijek racunala da cice bole nakon O.
> Ajde bar ces ispratiti lijepo, i vidjeti za ovulaciju kad je.
> 
> Alice, popricaj radi toga s ginom za svaki slucaj, pogotovo obzirom da radis s grupom djece. Al nadam se da ti nebu otezavalo.
> 
> Bubamara, drzi se! Najbolje da gledas neke crtice haha.
> 
> ...


Ja sam tu...bas imam.nekih obaveza stalno,imam i kuju jednu pa cekam da se okoti..tako da sam na sto strana rastrgana...kako ste vi curke danas?

----------


## AliceInChains

Zdravo curke. Ja se danas javila ginu i samo se dogovrili da za oko 2 sedmice dodjem na prvi pregled i UZ jer je sad suvise rano. Tad cemo dalje oko testova i nalaza i naravno kao i uvijek radit ce se TORCH. Rekao je da ne brinem ni o rubeoli ni toksoplazmozi jer vec sam bila trudna i da uzivam u trudnoci, a dalje cemo polako. Ja sam ipak otkazal dvije grupe djece sa kojom sam radila jer je u malim prostorijama, a po njih 15. Ipak vise sigurnosti. Nadam se smao pozitivnom ishodu, finoj trudnoci i tdravoj bebi.  :Smile:  

Kako ste vi cure?

Jelena, kako kuja?

Jagodice, kako si ti-jesi li se javljala ginu? Meni ne dade ni betu ni nista nego samo opusti se i uzivaj te se vidimo za dvije sedmice. :D Mozda mi cak takav stav i treba.

Bubamara, nadam se da ce operacija od mm proci fino. Sigurna sam zapravo. Moj tata je pocetkom ovog mjeseca operisao zuc laproskopski, hitna operacija. Iz tog razloga je bio 3 dana u bolnici i kuci. Sad se odjeca bolje.

----------


## justme409

Ja sam danas nakon sto godina i ne znam koliko ciklusa napokon vidjela plodnu sluz. Dosta toga (sto je meni dosta jeli posto ju nisam vidjela ve  dugo) ostalo na papiru kod brisanja. Poslije sam osjecala tupu bol na lijevoj strani (di ce o biti). Iskoristili to i pokrili. Sutra gin na folikulom.da vidimo jeli moguce da je danas cak bila O.
Ovo za bol ne mora znaciti da je bila o posto me kroz cijelih 7 dana  s vremena na vrijeme nesto pritisne u podrucju jajnika. Al ako je bila tipa u 7. 30 nadam se da nije prekasno odnos 3.30 sata kasnije. Will see... 
Al sad mi je ta sluz dala malo energije za dalje. Mozda se napokon sve slaze na svoje mjesto nakon te vanmaternicne.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, ma nije kasno. Jajna stanica u pravilu "zivi" 24h. Iako ja mislim da nitko tocno ne zna kolko dugo ona kruzi. Ali sluz je super znak. Ja ono sto sam primjetila ovaj ciklus je da sam otkako je M zavrsila imala plodne sluzi. 

Alice, realno da inzistiras ja mislim da te ne moze odbiti za vadenje krvi. Ali evo ako ti ista znaci ja sam odlucila ne vaditi betu. Jednostavno cu cekati pregled i to je to. Iskreno ne da mi se i oko bete zivcirati jos. 

Jutro svima ostalima, kako ste?

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 29.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~28.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~26.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## bubamara39

Drage moje, da podijelim s vama radost velike bete 128.91, 9dnt.
Zvala sam odman na ivf kliniku i trebam ponovit u cet a iduci tj na uzv samo da se pogleda jel sve na svom mjestu. Sretna sam, mm takoder, placemo od srece pomijesane s brigom samo da nadalje pretekne sve ok. I vama svima takoder zelim ovakav osjecaj, od sveg srca.

----------


## mašnica

Bravo bubamarice!!!! :grouphug:

----------


## AliceInChains

Cestitam Bubamaro!!!! Svi smo mi u nekom strahu ali bit ce to sve OK. 

Meni je pregled zakazan za 12 dana tek ali to je OK vjerujem jer se nis ne bi ni vidjelo ranije.

----------


## bubamara39

A valjda moj mora zbog postupka napravit taj uzv. Ne znam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, vjerojatno da se uvjeri da je kak si i sama rekla sve na svom mjestu. Beta je super, nemoj se nista zabrinuti ako ne bi na uzv-u vidla plod nego samo gestacijsku. To je sve oke za ovako rano, i ja ti predlazem da niti nejdes s ocekivanjem da ces vidjeti plod. Pa ako se i iznenadis super! 

Meni je danas dan ocekivane M, jedan mali prag prijedeni ce to biti. Kod mene za sad def jos nista od simptoma. Ali doslovno nista. Doduse mirna sam, i cak jedini to mogu navesti kao neku promjenu. Kao obrnuti PMS. Nekako imam za sve i za svakoga razumijevanja, i mirna sam full i sva se nekak osjecam....nijezno!  :Grin:  
Osim jucer kad nam je lik uzeo parking koji smo cekali pa sam ja sa suvozacevog mjesta sjela na trubu umjesto muza  :Laughing:  
I nekako mi se cini vec danima da sam zaboravna jako. Vise nego inace. 

JustMe, jel i danas ides na fm?

----------


## bubamara39

Jagodice, daaaaa, too i ja, zaboravnaaa, kako sam to zaboravila prijavit! Eto zato sto sam zaboravna  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

> Drage moje, da podijelim s vama radost velike bete 128.91, 9dnt.
> Zvala sam odman na ivf kliniku i trebam ponovit u cet a iduci tj na uzv samo da se pogleda jel sve na svom mjestu. Sretna sam, mm takoder, placemo od srece pomijesane s brigom samo da nadalje pretekne sve ok. I vama svima takoder zelim ovakav osjecaj, od sveg srca.


Cestitaaam!!!

----------


## justme409

Slazem se s onom - i ja mislim da jajna stanica ne zivi 24 sata. Mislim da je tu puno krace.
Idem i danas na fm. Bas me zanima sto ce biti. Prsa me bole bome dosta, mozda i vise nego inace. I narasle su. Bas je to postalo ranije. Znaci meni to pocinje cak i prije o.

----------


## Andydea123

A ja krenula u berbu maslina... Taman da mi prode ova 2 tjedna do dana D (M ili T) i da ne mislim. A bas uzivam u prirodi. Jos smo svi u kratkim rukavima i suncanim naocalama. Sigurno puno ljepse i bolje nego da udara bura kako inace zna bit kad se masline beru haha.
 Od simptoma osjecam jedino da mi je stomak napuhan. I da,bas sam opustena. Zen... Hahahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto Andy i ja sam zen hahaha! 

JustMe, bas me zanima kak ce se odvijati kod tebe i kad ce se desiti O, javljaj nam!

Bubamara, nisi prijavila da si zaboravna jer si zaboravila hahahaha. Ma ja se okrenem jednom oko sebe i zaboravim kaj sam htjela i kud sam krenula. Muza po 3 pita pitam isto pitanje kroz dan. Ne kazem da je simptom al da je krenulo tamo negdje dan dva nakon poz testa, je. 

Bas sam malo gledala trudnicke teme, i iskreno odustala ooce od njih jer mi se cini da je sve vezano za neke strepnje, sumnje, strahove. Oke, super je da postoji mjesto gdje se moze o tome otvoreno, trebat ce nam svima kad rad sigurno. Ali bas fali neka pozitivna tema, odma sam se sjetila tebe JustMe. Ajd ti ostani trudna pa da nam temu otvoris  hahaha

----------


## justme409

Hahahaahahaha taman citam prvu tvoju recenicu jagodica o temama na trudnickom i odma mi prolazi kroz glavu kako moram sto prije otvoriti tamo neku veselu temu. I citam do kraja tvoj post hahahaahha ostavila sam traga.
Evo nadam se da ce ovaj ciklus napokon biti taj. Taman da i go iskoristim i odem na bolovanje lipo.

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello cure, kako ste? Ja malo da se prijavim. 

Jagodice, istog sam misljenja, ne da mi se po forumu cackati o trudnoci jer sve nesto naleti....neka hvala. Treba nam neka vesela trudnicka tema. :D 
JustMe, drzim fige da uspije ovaj ciklus!

Vidim neke zaboravne postale. :D Ja opet samo kmezim i pospana sam i spavala bih po cijeli dan iako danas nisam mogla al cu uskoro uz Friends. :D Sike bole, dole osjetim grceve male isto. Nahodala sam se danas posteno nakon casova i onda maloprije napravila dzuvec, ocistila kuhinju, kupatilo, prostrla ves....fiskultura.

----------


## justme409

Meni ce o tek u cetvrtak. Bas kasni ovaj ciklus...

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 30.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~29.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~27.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## ljube555

https://ibb.co/3sW8Wpq

Pozdrav svima, znam da nisam na liste, ali trebam pomoc.... daje to bio LH pik???? Ili malo vec gubim se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

> https://ibb.co/3sW8Wpq
> 
> Pozdrav svima, znam da nisam na liste, ali trebam pomoc.... daje to bio LH pik???? Ili malo vec gubim se
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Po meni je bio i nadam se da ste pokrili. Tako je bilo i meni prošli ciklus.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, ja bi na tvome mjestu nastavila piskiti trakice. Na prvu mi se cinilo kao peak, ali kad sam zumirala ne znam bas. Evo iskreno da je moja trakica ja bi nastavila piskiti. A nije nista cudno da nekad malo tak potamne pa opet budu svjetlije. Kako si ti? 

Kaj ima curke? Kak ste?

----------


## ljube555

> Po meni je bio i nadam se da ste pokrili. Tako je bilo i meni prošli ciklus.


I meni cini se kao pik... to bilo 8dc ...a u noc sa 8dc na 9dc u noci me probudila uzasna bol sa desne strane koja trajalo oko 20min ... i 9dc ujutro i popoldne lh trakica skroz ta druga crtica jedva jedva vidljiva


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ja bi na tvome mjestu nastavila piskiti trakice. Na prvu mi se cinilo kao peak, ali kad sam zumirala ne znam bas. Evo iskreno da je moja trakica ja bi nastavila piskiti. A nije nista cudno da nekad malo tak potamne pa opet budu svjetlije. Kako si ti? 
> 
> Kaj ima curke? Kak ste?


A dobro draga... pratimo se trakicama samo... budem svakako jos nastavila do bar 14dc... ali kazem to sam prije napisala da pik izgleda mi je tad bio to je 8dc ...u noci sa 8dc na 9dc probudila me uzasna bol sa desne strane koja trajala 20min i od tad imam samo probadanje...9dc radila ujutro i vecer trakicu koji su bila jedva jedva vidljivi...

Cestitam ti od svega srca[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Po meni je bio i nadam se da ste pokrili. Tako je bilo i meni prošli ciklus.


Bio odnos u 23.30 sa 7dc na 8dc.... jedan ...i muz otisao na put... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Zašto trakice 2,3 x na dan?!   :Unsure:  Po meni bio je pik, držimo fige!

----------


## ljube555

> Zašto trakice 2,3 x na dan?!   Po meni bio je pik, držimo fige!


Hvala draga... ja uvijek napravim oko 12i oko 19 sati vecer.... imam njih dosta... posto oko 12zna biti svijetla a vecer bude pik... tako bilo i 8dc...sada

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

Pišni ti još koju ako ih već imaš. Fakat kad bolje zumiraš tebi ova crtica je ipak svjetlija od kontrolne. Imaš li možda PCOS jer nama lh može biti češće vidljiv? Kad se muž vraća?  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Pišni ti još koju ako ih već imaš. Fakat kad bolje zumiraš tebi ova crtica je ipak svjetlija od kontrolne. Imaš li možda PCOS jer nama lh može biti češće vidljiv? Kad se muž vraća?


Nemam PCOS

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pišni ti još koju ako ih već imaš. Fakat kad bolje zumiraš tebi ova crtica je ipak svjetlija od kontrolne. Imaš li možda PCOS jer nama lh može biti češće vidljiv? Kad se muž vraća?


Sutra

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pišni ti još koju ako ih već imaš. Fakat kad bolje zumiraš tebi ova crtica je ipak svjetlija od kontrolne. Imaš li možda PCOS jer nama lh može biti češće vidljiv? Kad se muž vraća?


Mozda bio pik kojih sat vremena kasnije , pa nisam ulovila bas njega... evo danas trakica skroz svjetla...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutro!

Ljube, da ti nije bio razrijedjeniji urin pa je bas dosta svjetlija? Ako jeste bio pik izmedju te zadnje dvije trakice, a izgleda da jeste trebalo bi to biti to ako ste pokrili. Mi smo recimo pokrili kad je bilo skoro iste boje i nismo dalje i uspjelo je. 

Ja sam nesto se prevrtala, zaspala u dnevnoj na trosjedu. Radim evo, a spava mi se jaooooo. I naravno moja panika proradi 100 puta na dan. Tonike i sve sa salicilnom kiselinom sam izbacila otprilike prije nego sam ostala trudna, a od pudera koristim REVLON za masnu i kombinovanu kozu. Nije mi palo na pamet da je ima tu, ali sam onako uzela da procitam sta ima i vidim da pise i ona. Od danas prestajem da koristim REVLON i mislila sam nastaviti smao sa Nivea BB. Imak ja imam bubuljice, sad pogotov krenulo od hormona pa da malo prekrijem. Inace se ne sminkam posebno, ali podloga, malo maskare i rumenila je must jer sma blijeda ko krpa. :D

Kako ste vi cure?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja odradila, dosla doma i jedem  :Grin:  
Sutra idem do gina da se narucim, inace sve po starome. Danas je sluzbeno i prvi dan kasnjenja, da nisam pisala test nebi pojma imala da se ista dogada.

----------


## Riri92

Aaaa Jagodice, stavila si u potpis!  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 31.10.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~30.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~28.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, jesam  :Grin:  

Cure di ste? Nesto sve tiho u zadnje vrijeme... 
Ja imam 20.11. prvi pregled  :Heart:

----------


## bubamara39

Jutro curke. Beta 216. Uzv u iduci cet. Ja sam skroz dobroooo

----------


## bubamara39

Jagodice super...i jaakomi se svidaju crtice u potpisu :Love:  :Love:

----------


## AliceInChains

Ja panicarim pa necu da se javljam i kvarim temu. :D
Pozdrav za sve cureeee!

----------


## mašnica

Bravo Bubamara i Jadodicabobica! 

Potpis je na mjestu, beta raste super! Kako provodite ove dane, jeste vi nove trudnice vec rekle bliznjima? Reakcije? 

Alice, kakvo paničarenje?! Ne ne...nema mjesta tome..

----------


## justme409

Evo jedne ne trudne jos hahahaha
Danas opet bila na fm i JOS NIJE BILA O. Ja sam u soku... Ovo je ili najduzi ciklus ili neko cudo. Foliku 23mm. Valjda ce napokon danas, tj veceras. Ne mogu vise pokrivati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, da bas ti raste ono do zadnjega. Ali po ovome kak si i rekla, danas sutra puca. Ajde jos danas si dajte truda hahaha. 

Ja provodim dane kao i do sad, osim sto sam jucer maknula uloske i tampone iz ormarica kupaonskog, tek tolko da ih maknem. I dalje bez ikakvog simptoma osim da nema menge i da bradavice bole ali samo ako ih bas stisnem. I piskim nesto malo cesce nego inace ali nista ekstra.

----------


## justme409

Ajde, valjda bude onda kvalitetna stanica kad ju toliko cekam. Od danas na godisnjem sto se tice pokrivanja. Hahahahaa

Odlicno Jagodica. Nek ostane tako. Sto mirnije

----------


## AliceInChains

Jutrooo! Ja odlucila ostaviti sve gluposti oko krema sa kojekakvim sastojcima za koje nisma znala da imaju, a izbjegavala ih ali valjda ne moze toliki problem biti i apsorbirati se ako sam skoro 3 mjeseca razvukla 50g kreme. Hajde idem dalje, prestala sam i super-odlucila ne googlati. Kad sinoc uz film Hocus Pocus (za Halloween sa kcerkom i mm) i pocne me zigat u dnu sa lijeve strane stomak, oko jajnika u razmacima onako kao kontrakcije. Mislila sam proci ce. Oko 1:30 me probudio taj bol bas onako kao da me neko nozem bode u razmacima, a bol nekad jaca, a nekad slabija.....ponovo sam zaspala oko 4 jer je prestalo oko 3 i kusur. Sad kao da malo nelagodnosti osjetim. Razmisljam se dal da se javim ginu jer ide vikend, a on je privatnik pa ne radi vikendom, ili bar da pitam sta da uradim ako to bude za vikend. Znam da sam imala grceve i prije ali ovo je bila bol i to bas na jednom mjestu, iste vrste, samo mijenja intenzitet.

Just Me, valjda bude uskoro plusic.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 01.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~31.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~29.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Cure... Ja jucer imala napadaj gladi! Smijesala sam lude kombinacije i neznam kako me nije smucilo. Najprvo sam za veceru htjela jest usoljenu ribu. Lijepo izvadila 5 srdelica na tanjur sa octom i uljem,to sam pojela sa kriskom kruha. Onda odmah iza toga sam izvadila malu pastetu i namazala na 3-4 kriske kruha. A onda se sjetila ( dok sam jos zvakala pastetu) da sam bila kupila namaz od kikirikija i namazala na jos jednu krisku kruha i to! Cure moje kako dam se sama sebi cudila. Gledam supruga i govorim mu kako je ovo hranjenje nenormalno a on mi se smije! Izbacio mi je herpes na usni,dobila pristic na obrazu i jucer cijeli dan grudi nekako cudne. neznam to opisat... Ne bole ali kao da na trenutak zapeku. Ali ne samo grudi,imam osjecaj da mi dolazi od pazuha i sa strane. E i iscjedak mi je vec dva dana obilan,proziran kad god idem na wc. Muci me i sto mi se ovih dana sporije praznu crijeva pa se osjecam kao zaba. Uglavnom,sve super da skratim hahahahha

----------


## justme409

Andydea tebi jos cca 5 dana do moguceg testa?
Alice, ja kao osoba koja je prosla i spontani i vanm, se nebi uzbudjivala (valjda) dok nemam iscjedak krvavi. Oba slucaja su pocela prvo s time, a tek kasnije su dosli bolovi.
Citala sam da je neke cure dosta jako znalo strecati u jajniku iz kojeg je dosla ovulacija tako da... 
Ne znam sto drugo ti reci osim da se utjesis time i cekas dalje. I sretno

----------


## AliceInChains

Andy.....isto mi se desavalo. Pastetu ne jedem ali sam uzela krisku jer mi je zamirisala. Svidjaju mi se simptomi.  :Smile: 

JustMe, hvala ti na dijeljenju iskustva. Ja sam se bila prepala ektopicne il kako vec ali bol je oko 3, pola 4 jutros stala. Krvi nema ali pijem Duphaston....ne znam moze li on sprijeciti to? U svakom slucaju sam zvala gina pa je med. sestra uzela sve informacije o lijekovima i trajanju bolova pa ce  razgovarati s njim javit mi jer ide vikend. Nadam se da je to samo rad tog jajnika. Bol je bas bila jaka u nekim momentima. Sanjala sam kako sam kod drugarice i lezim ispod njenog radijatora i govorim boli me stomak i onda se probudim sa bolovima. Sad je sreca sve OK.

P.S. Zao mi ja sto si prosla kroz spontani i vmt.

----------


## justme409

U mom slučaju kod vanm.u vrijeme ocekivane sam dobila smedji iscjedak, racunala da ce stici taj dan ili sutradan. Sutra dan opet taj smedji iscjedak i bilo mi malo cudno. Srecom imala sam testova i bez veze napravila jedan i on pozitivan. Za 3 dana sam dobila duphastone i nije ga niti smanjilo niti prekinulo. 2 tj je curkao taj smedji iscjedak dok nisu otkrili vanm. Mene je samo jednu noc probudila ostra nagla bol na desnoj strani kao da me probolo. I to je sve sto sam od bolova osjecala. Ni prije ni posli nista. Citala sam jos neki slucaj da je isto tako curi pocelo, kao i meni.
Meni duphaston ni kod spontanog nije bas nesto puno pomogao, tj i tada sam curkala. Mozda bi vise krvarila bez duphastona.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andy, bome simptomi samo takvi!! Drzin fige da je uspjelo, kad ste se vec zainatili ovaj ciklus, pogotovo muz hahaha! 

JustMe, ponestalo snage ha? Hahaha. Moja frendica ti tak ostala trudna u ciklusu kad su mislili da su sve pokrili i da je gotovo, otisla na fm i ispostavilo se da moraju jos dan dva. Ginekolog joj je reko da ce samo protrcati pored njenog muza sad u cekaoni  :Laughing:  

Alice, ma ak se sekiras radi toga bolje da si nazvala, ali u prvom tromjesecju su uglavnom normalni ti bolovi razni jer se matetnica siri. 
Ja recimo osjetim tu i tamo nesto jako slabo, kod mene sve umanjeno pa tak i to ocito.
Al meni je najbolje kak si ti sanjala da si lezala ISPOD RADIJATORA hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## EmaG.

Samo bi se nadovezala na ovo kaj je Justme napisala za krvavim iscjedkom, pošto ste sve 3 trudne, moguće da će neka imati krvavi spotting ili tako nešto i nemojte paničariti oko toga. U ovako ranoj trudnoći malo krvi je još uvijek normalno jer se jajašce ugnježđuje, pucaju kapilari, bla bla... ugavnom često bude malo krvi. Sve što nije veće krvarenje da napunite uložak u sat vremena se još smatra ok, a pazi velika je razlika između jedne i druge krajnosti  :Wink:  Naravno govorim o jednokratnom spottingu, ne da vidite krv danima...

Ugl, samo chill sad  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Da nestalo snage, majko mila... Srusila sam svoj rekord hahahaaha.
Nadam se da je to to nakon ovoliko muke hahahahaha i da cu ko tvoja frendica. 

Bas me iznandilo i dobro i lose...

Da. I sto vam je ema rekla. To sam zaboravila i napomenuti. Def je najbolje uvijek javiti doktoru,, ali sjetite se ove 3 situacije do crnih zakljucaka  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Da Jagodice, ISPOD RADIJATORA. Mora da mi je bilo hladno u snu. :D Gin danas radi do 13:30 nisu mi nista javili tako da vjerujem da nije nista alarmantno ali zvala sam jer mi se niti u jednoj trudnoci nije pojavila ovakva bol. No, imam i cistu na toj strani (bar je bila) pa se mozda sta desava....ne znam.

Definitivno ne mislim vise na crno jer je bol stala, a krvarenja nema. U slucaju da se ponovi jaka bol i da ne mogu spavat za vikend, ici cu na hitnu i po uputnicu na ginekologiju. Zivim 10 minuta pjeske od bolnice-bar nesto.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, zvali bi te sigurno da misle da nesto nije u redu. Ako nista onda radi sebe samih jer ne mogu bas riskirati da se nesto desi, ti si zvala, a oni ignorirali. Ako imas doma popij magnezij. Jedino to mi pada na pamet da ti preporucim.

JustMe, a cuj bez muke nema nauke hahaha. Vibram ~~~~~~~~

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice, zvali bi te sigurno da misle da nesto nije u redu. Ako nista onda radi sebe samih jer ne mogu bas riskirati da se nesto desi, ti si zvala, a oni ignorirali. Ako imas doma popij magnezij. Jedino to mi pada na pamet da ti preporucim.
> 
> JustMe, a cuj bez muke nema nauke hahaha. Vibram ~~~~~~~~


Krenulo je opet da ziga. Ne bih rekla da ima veze sa MG jer nije grc u pravom smislu te rijeci. Ne znam kako da opisem, pulsirajuca bol u intervalima, kao da ti neko zabije noz pa izvadi pa opet i opet. Podsjeca me na zubobolju. :D  Bum vidjela...nije jos jako kao sinoc.  Drago mi je da vi bar nemate nista cudno. :D  Dobro, mozda neki malo cudan apetit ali to je dobar znak.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Alice, ako misliš da trebaš otići na pregled ili ako misliš da to nije normalna bol, odi. Bit ćeš mirnija. Ali ne mora uopće biti da je nešto opasno, eto meni su točno takvi bolovi kakve ti opisuješ prestali tek nedavno. Jave se i sad povremeno, ali ne svaki dan. 

Za krvarenje isto, ne sjećam se u kojem tjednu sam bila kad sam prokrvarila, možda u 15. I užasno sam se uplašila, odmah otišla vidjeti što je i na kraju popucale neke kapilare.  :lool:  

U svakom slučaju, ja sam uvijek za to da se uzroci boli provjere, ali to često u trudnoći ispadne nešto totalno bezvezno.

----------


## justme409

Alice ako se bojis radje idi provjeriti. Mozda da nazoves ginekologiju pa pitas za savjet barem?
Riri i ti si krvarila? Ja se nadam da necu niti malo jer cu vjerovatno posjediti od muke

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Alice ako se bojis radje idi provjeriti. Mozda da nazoves ginekologiju pa pitas za savjet barem?
> Riri i ti si krvarila? Ja se nadam da necu niti malo jer cu vjerovatno posjediti od muke


Potpisujem!
Ja jedino kaj sam primjetila na dnevnom ulosku je par tocki piiinku tamnijeg. Al to jos spada u spektar zute/narancaste.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri i ti si krvarila? Ja se nadam da necu niti malo jer cu vjerovatno posjediti od muke


Da da. Ma znam, i ja sam se baš prepala.. Svašta mi je prošlo kroz glavu. Je*ena kapilara.  :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea tebi jos cca 5 dana do moguceg testa?


Da,tako nesto ali nebi radila test prije petka.U petak bi trebala dobit pa se do tad mogu strpit.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andy.....isto mi se desavalo. Pastetu ne jedem ali sam uzela krisku jer mi je zamirisala. Svidjaju mi se simptomi.


Simptomi su full cudni... A vidit cemo... 



> Andy, bome simptomi samo takvi!! Drzin fige da je uspjelo, kad ste se vec zainatili ovaj ciklus, pogotovo muz hahaha!


Hahahaha draga da bas se zainatili ali ono bas me briga jer ipak ni od klomifena bas prvi ciklus ne ocekujem puno. Sto bude bude. Ako ne sad onda ce bit kad bude...

----------


## Andydea123

Justme,hahaha odmori...posteno ste pokrili plodne dane.Bravo!  Dosadi to sve kad je pod moranje haha ( barem meni je) i barem 10 dana ne zelim vidit muza oko mene hahaha.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea, ako mozes, pricekaj s testom. Ja sam samu sebe kostala zivaca i zivaca jer nisam bila kadra cekati.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice ako se bojis radje idi provjeriti. Mozda da nazoves ginekologiju pa pitas za savjet barem?
> Riri i ti si krvarila? Ja se nadam da necu niti malo jer cu vjerovatno posjediti od muke


Pa ja sam zvala danas svog ginekologa i sestra rece javit ce mi sta doktor kaze i javila je al malo sutra. Cijeli dan to traje ali ne intenzivno kao jucer. Subotom u Domu zdravlja ja mislim bude dezurni ginekolog pa mozda odem pitam....ne znam ni sama. Na kliniku ako odem, oni odmah galame. Proslu T me poslali gore jer sam saznala a radila rtg taj dan i bila na agresivnoj terapiji pa kao da vide sta cu sa terapijom. Oni se izderali sto sam dosla jer zaboga ne krvarim i jos je rana trudnoca....tako da nisam bas nesto za da idem ako bas ne moram. Uzasni su ovdje na klinici, pravi mesari. Nadam se da je tamo bolje. Ima i ovdje izuzetaka, da se razumijemo. 

Jagodice, i kod mene je boja iscjetka jaca ali je zuckasto ipak smao malo gusce nego prije.

----------


## justme409

Alice i kod nas nisu bas nesto razumni bas svi radnici. Ja sam zbog toga kad sam zvala (2.dan smedjarenja) s pozitivnim testom (slucaj vanmatericna) svog dr ginekologa, sestra mi rekla da pričekam jos 5 dana pa da se javim... Promjenila ginekologa zbog sestre. Steta jer je bio dobar, al nju nisam godinama mogla podniti pa sam morala otici. Sad imam privatnog gin koji radi u bolnici i super mi je. Srecu sam imala sto je on bio dezuran kad sam prokrvarila s tom vm pa mi je izvadio krv i rekao da dodjem odmah ujutro na pregled,, da ne cekam 3 sata nalaze u bolnici.
Doduse ja sam isla na hitnu 2 puta samo, prvi put s upalom crijeva nakon 10 sati povracanja i 2.put kad sam prokrvarila s tom vm. Radila sam u bolnici i znam kako se gleda na to pa ne zelim nikad ici "zbog gluposti", i to me 2 puta moglo kostati glave. Tako da se ja smatram glupom osobom.
U trudnoci je po meni bolje otici nego ne otici. 
Doduse, ti si bsrem zvala pa racunam i ja da bi te zvao gin odmah da smatra da je nesto ozbiljno, a i ne krvaris. Ali ako se bojis i osjecas neugodno radje ujutro prosetaj do tamo da te smiri neka strucna osoba.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
02.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~32.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~30.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## AliceInChains

Just Me, hvala na savjetima. Ma moj ginekolog je postao drugaciji u zadnje vrijeme. Prije je bio mngo detaljniji i sve objasnjavao, a sad....
Nemam bolova od jutros pa je vjerujem to nesto periodicno sto se desava u nekim trudnocama. OK se osjecam. Kuhala neki zdravi rucak kofol, a veceras cu bolonjeze, pale mi na pamet.

U pola posta me prkeinuo zemljotres pa sad nastavljam jer smo izasli ispred zgrade kratko. Dakle laptop i stol na kojem je su se tresli, a i tlo pod nogama. U zadnje vrijeme jako cesto se desi. :/

----------


## JelenaR

> Just Me, hvala na savjetima. Ma moj ginekolog je postao drugaciji u zadnje vrijeme. Prije je bio mngo detaljniji i sve objasnjavao, a sad....
> Nemam bolova od jutros pa je vjerujem to nesto periodicno sto se desava u nekim trudnocama. OK se osjecam. Kuhala neki zdravi rucak kofol, a veceras cu bolonjeze, pale mi na pamet.
> 
> U pola posta me prkeinuo zemljotres pa sad nastavljam jer smo izasli ispred zgrade kratko. Dakle laptop i stol na kojem je su se tresli, a i tlo pod nogama. U zadnje vrijeme jako cesto se desi. :/


Alice,jel.moze pitanje....iz kojeg mjesta dolazis,jer sam.i ja osjetila zemljotres i to doooobar...

----------


## justme409

Samo da se pozalim malo. (.(.) me ubijaju. Otekle i bas bas bas bole, a o tek prosla

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
03.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~33.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~31.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Samo da se pozalim malo. (.(.) me ubijaju. Otekle i bas bas bas bole, a o tek prosla


Jooooj i mene danas ubijaju!  :Taps:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Navijam da bolne cice prerastu u poz. test! Ja sam zbog sisa i posumnjala jer me jace bole samo jedan dan, a ovaj put se oduljilo na par dana.

Mene sad polako brine kaj i dalje nemam apsolutno nikakav simptom. Izbio mi prist na faci na mjestu di ih nemam inace. I to je to... 
Al ajde, rano je valjda jos ipak.

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice,jel.moze pitanje....iz kojeg mjesta dolazis,jer sam.i ja osjetila zemljotres i to doooobar...


Ja sam u Tuzli, BiH.  :Smile:

----------


## AliceInChains

Hi cure! Vidim cice bole redom. :D I mene jos uvijek i krneule su pomal rasti. Ostalih simptoma nemam, cak ni navalu za hranom. Traze mi s euglavnom zdrave stvari. Jedino sta bih zeljela smanjiti jeste moja hipohondrija. Pecka me usnica cijeli dan i bila neka bijela bubuljicica ispod donje usne i ja se prepala da nije herpes na usnicama sto izadje. Znaci nakon prosle trudnoce ja sam nepopravljiva. Krenem onda googlati i naravno uvijek nadjes i loseg i dobrog......Uglavnom, pokusava se skinut s neta pa sam rjednje i na forumu. Jedino kad radim budem tu i trudim se da ne googlam. :D 

Cure sa bolnim cicama, navijam za pozitivni test!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Alice, a kaj ak je herpes? Kaj to moze biti nesto opasno u trudnoci? Znam da se ovak zna desiti kad padne imunitet i da nije "big deal" (ak nije genitalni jel  :Grin: )

----------


## AliceInChains

> Alice, a kaj ak je herpes? Kaj to moze biti nesto opasno u trudnoci? Znam da se ovak zna desiti kad padne imunitet i da nije "big deal" (ak nije genitalni jel )


Na internetu svasta ima, a na torchu se radi i tip 1 (usne) i tip 2 (genitalni). Uglavnom sam nalijetala da je malo vjerovatno da na usni moze izazvati malformacije u prvom tromjesecju ali znala sam naici i na ne tako lijepe informacije. Stoga, trudim se ne guglat. Jos nista ne vidim, samo me pecka i ima neka plava linija, kao vena-mozda je i usna pukla na neki nacin, ko zna. Uglavnom do 11.11. cu pokusati biti google free jer panicarenjem samo mogu sebi odmoci.Voljela bih da nisam trenutno takva but can't help myself.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam danas pišnula test..nista...bijelo kao snijeg. Simptoma nikakvih nemam tako da cekam M  :Sad:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
04.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~34.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~32.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Ja sam danas pišnula test..nista...bijelo kao snijeg. Simptoma nikakvih nemam tako da cekam M


Mašnice,bas mi je zao...  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice  :grouphug: 

Ja sam bila na HSG. Sve je prohodno. Bolilo me ko sam vrag nakon pregleda kad sam došla doma. Za vrijeme pregleda nisam ništa osjetila. Sad tri mjeseca ciljanih odnosa i onda ćemo vidjeti hoćemo li hormone popravljati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, drzi se!

Himalaya, pa nisam pojma imala da ides. Meni eto nakon hsg-a 4ti ciklus bio dobitan. Taman sam mislila da nista od toga jer svi kazu kao ta tri nakon da su sanse vece. 
Sretno, i pokrijte ovaj ciklus svakako. Super da je prohodno!

----------


## Himalaya

Od srpnja odgađam taj pregled i svaki mjesec nešto. Sad je napokon to obavljeno. Pokriti ćemo, nema nam druge  :Laughing:

----------


## bubamara39

Masnice,  :grouphug: 
Himalaja, suuuper za prohodnost! A sta vam nije u redu s hormonimma?
Ja neke mucnine jutarnje, cicke osjetljive, al sam nervozna za poludit.

----------


## Himalaya

> Masnice, 
> Himalaja, suuuper za prohodnost! A sta vam nije u redu s hormonimma?
> Ja neke mucnine jutarnje, cicke osjetljive, al sam nervozna za poludit.


Imam PCOS.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Masnice, 
> Himalaja, suuuper za prohodnost! A sta vam nije u redu s hormonimma?
> Ja neke mucnine jutarnje, cicke osjetljive, al sam nervozna za poludit.


Ja i dalje nista, i kolko god si mantram da je normalno, stalno mi to visi u podsvjesti. Budemo vidli, mozda kad krene 5tt se nesto krene odvijati. 

Himalaya, ne znam dal si radila uzv ili rtg, ja sam isla na rtg s onim kontrastom pa mi curkao jos par dana. Da se ne splasis, jer ko krv izgleda. 

JustMe, Andydea ima novosti? 
Iva, Anita, Jelena, kaj ima?

----------


## Himalaya

Rtg sam radila. Ma sve ću lakše podnijeti uz spoznaju da sam to maknula s dnevnog reda.

----------


## justme409

Ja odradila zadnju fm. Nadam se da je to to. Viditi cemo oko 15tog

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice, zar nije vec 5tt krenula?. Ja neam apetita nesto, jedem jer znam da trebam...voce, povrce,meso, jogurt... bude tu i koja kockica cokolade i uz to folna kiselima i Duphaston..... :D Bit ce da su sve trudnoce razlicite. 

Himalaya, sretno u narednim ciklusima.

Masnice, zao mi je i nadam se da ce naredni ciklus biti dobitni. <3

----------


## AliceInChains

Progutala se recnica, a napisala sam bila. 
Jagodice, ja sam sad u petoj, tj. po nekim racunanjima 4+2, a po nekim 4+3, ovisno racunas li prvi dan. Tako neke aplikacije ovako, a neke onako. :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa no, ja sam po ZM 4+5 danas. Dobro ja to kazem 4ti tjedan, nije mi peti do 4+7 iliti 5tt. I sestra kod gina kad sam bila 4+1 mi je rekla da sam u 4om tjednu, nije rekla u 5om. 

JustMe, drzimo fige! Jel se vidi da je prosla O?

----------


## anita83

Ne jagodica
Kad si 4+1 onda si 4 tj trudna al se kaze U 5 tj si

----------


## anita83

Ti si sad u 5 a za tri dana ces bit u 6 tt

----------


## AliceInChains

Da, to je peti tjedad. 4 puna i koliko vec dana petog pa ces za koji dan napunit pet i uci u sesti. Jer ako sam ja u petom ti si jos koji dan iznad mene.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da, da, da kuzim. A prvi mi je put pa ne znam  :Grin:  
Eto onda u petom da. Vec sam zaboravila zakaj smo to spomenule hahaha, al fala ba objasnjenju.

----------


## justme409

> Pa no, ja sam po ZM 4+5 danas. Dobro ja to kazem 4ti tjedan, nije mi peti do 4+7 iliti 5tt. I sestra kod gina kad sam bila 4+1 mi je rekla da sam u 4om tjednu, nije rekla u 5om. 
> 
> JustMe, drzimo fige! Jel se vidi da je prosla O?


Je, prosla o. Endometrij u drugoj fazi debljine 11 mm. Viditi cemo sad dalje. Ili cu imati pozitivan ciklus ili cu imati najduzi ciklus ikada u zivotu

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
05.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~35.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~33.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## bubamara39

Da prijavim betu 16dnt 1165.9
I prvo povracanje

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ohoho, beta se vidim dupla kak spada. A za povracanje mogu samo reci da se drzis. Bome si rano krenula, evo nadam se da je to bilo "slucajno", tj da nece postati rutina.

JustMe, navijam s tobom!

Andydea, imas ti kaj za prijaviti?

----------


## justme409

Bubamara utjesi se s naljepsim razlogom povraćanja

----------


## justme409

Ja imam jos masu do moguceg testa, ako cu ici prije m raditi ga

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
06.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~36.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~34.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~~25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## character

Pozdrav, nova sam na temi.  Inače su mi ciklusi 28 dana i M uredna al ovaj put "dobijem" 29.10. ujutro i bllijeda krv, svijetla, grčevi u stomaku i sve 5, sutra dan ništa ni sukrvice tijekom mokrenja i 31.10. očepi tamna krv, ugrušci i pravi bolovi. Ukoliko računam od 29.10. onda sam *9. dc,* a ukoliko računam 31.10. onda sam *7.dc*  :Confused: . Budem pitala ginekologinju u petak.

----------


## anita83

Radila test i nista!! Bijelo ko snjeg!! Vjv ni nemozemo napravit bebu  :Sad:

----------


## Viki88

evo cure da vam se javim, sutra je dan D  :Very Happy:  .. sutra mi induciraju porod.. bebac je prestao dobivati na tezini i skroz je nisko u zdjelici pa nemamo kaj vise cekati.. sutra sam 39+3tt

----------


## ljube555

> evo cure da vam se javim, sutra je dan D  .. sutra mi induciraju porod.. bebac je prestao dobivati na tezini i skroz je nisko u zdjelici pa nemamo kaj vise cekati.. sutra sam 39+3tt


Sretno od svega srca!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Koliko je teski maleni???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Pozdrav, nova sam na temi.  Inače su mi ciklusi 28 dana i M uredna al ovaj put "dobijem" 29.10. ujutro i bllijeda krv, svijetla, grčevi u stomaku i sve 5, sutra dan ništa ni sukrvice tijekom mokrenja i 31.10. očepi tamna krv, ugrušci i pravi bolovi. Ukoliko računam od 29.10. onda sam *9. dc,* a ukoliko računam 31.10. onda sam *7.dc* . Budem pitala ginekologinju u petak.


Character,dobrodosla!!! Stavim te na listu sutra?

----------


## Andydea123

> evo cure da vam se javim, sutra je dan D  .. sutra mi induciraju porod.. bebac je prestao dobivati na tezini i skroz je nisko u zdjelici pa nemamo kaj vise cekati.. sutra sam 39+3tt


Viki sretnooo!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

> Radila test i nista!! Bijelo ko snjeg!! Vjv ni nemozemo napravit bebu


Anita,bas mi je zao... Jeste radili neke pretrage? Zasto mislis da nemozete napravit dijete?

----------


## Viki88

hvala vam  :Heart:   :Shock:

----------


## character

> Character,dobrodosla!!! Stavim te na listu sutra?


Hvala i može....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Character, dobro nam dosla! Obicno kazu 1dc kd krene zapravo, al najbolje pitati gina.

Anita, kolko dugo pokusavate? Jesi razmisljala o kakvim pretragama tj jesi radila nesto do sada?

Andydea, kaj ima kod tebe? Jel i dalje papas haha!

I secer na kraju, Vikiiii, sretno do neba!! Kad ces moci sjeti nas se i javi nam da znamo kako je proslo i kako ste. Jedva cekam da se javis!  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

> Radila test i nista!! Bijelo ko snjeg!! Vjv ni nemozemo napravit bebu


A što će drugo ni biti 21.dan ciklusa, nego bijelo  :Smile:

----------


## anita83

Al ja imam kratke cikluse tak da treba sta pokazat pokazalo bi
Nismo isli na pretrage al sam razocarana jer smo se ovaj ciklus trudili....uz to sam skuzila u zadnje vrijeme da je mm sperma vodena i prozirna....to nemoze bit dobro
Viki sretno

----------


## Beti3

Anita, to je fiziološka pojava, zove se likvefakacija sperme.
I ma koliko bili kratki ciklusi, test ne može biti pozituvan 21.dan. Bar sačekaj 25.
Najjednostavnije ti je mjeriti bazalnu temp pa ćeš znati kada raditi test.

----------


## justme409

Anita i jagodica je mislila da ne moze pa vidi ju sad. Sljedeci mj, tj ovaj je trebala ici na potpomognutu i vidi sad. (Nadam se da se ne ljutis jagodica sto sam tebe uzela za primjer ali ti si mi motivacija). 
Nemoj se uopce ubijati s takvim pesimisticnim mislima. Ako ne ide, pokusajte s pretragama pa cete znati na cemu ste. Ali nemoj si uopce dopustati misliti takve stvari. 

Viki sretnoooooo. Jedva cekam cuti kako je maleni.

----------


## anita83

Ah znam jagodicinu pricu....svejedno se moram nekad i ja pozalit

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe jao, jesi me sad raznjezila. Ne znam dal sam ikad ikome bila motivacija  :Heart:   :grouphug: 

Beti, vidis to nisam znala. Kod nas je bio slucaj da je izgledalo full nekako kruto i bojali smo se da ce biti los sgram, na kraju ispao za medalju! 

Anit, ma oke, zato smo tu da se pozalimo. Znamo sve kak je to jer se sve trudimo iz ciklusa u ciklus. Sjedi s muzem i pricaj, napravite barem spermiogram za pocetak, i recimo hormone da izvadis. A ti se slobodno pozalis, ali nemoj se ljutiti imam osjecaj da se javis u 90% slucajeva kad se zalis. Nista lose ne mislim, ali nemoj samu sebe gurati u negativu, jer ako si sama ne pomognes ne moze ti nitko. Kolko kratke cikluse imas? Mozda je i tu problem, prekratka lutealna faza. Pitala sam vec al evo jos jednom, jesi obavila kakve pretrage?

----------


## justme409

Anita ne mislim nista lose s ovim sto sam ti napisala. Naravno da se mozes požaliti ali bi mi bilo zao da si ovo govoris stalno, jer ces sama sebe uvjeriti u to. 

A jagodica kako neces. Toliko muko i godina i na kraju onaj zadnji ciklus dobitni. A pogotovo sto sam nekako znala da ces tad sigurno ostat trudna pa mi jos draze

----------


## Riri92

> Ne znam dal sam ikad ikome bila motivacija


E sad bih te.. Ma znaš već.  :oklagija:   :lool:  

Justme, mogu i ja u klub znalaca? Hahaha. 
Par dana prije smo nešto pričale Jagodica i ja, i kažem ja mužu da ja mislim da je ona trudna. On me ubio u pojam, ja i moja intuicija bla bla.. Kako sam mu lijepo nabila svoju intuiciju na nos!  :lool:  

Anita, ako sumnjate na to da nešto nije u redu, odite na pretrage. Ionako je to jedini način da saznaš.

----------


## justme409

Ajde jel netko zna za mene stogod ovaj mjesec? Hahahahahahah

----------


## Riri92

> Ajde jel netko zna za mene stogod ovaj mjesec? Hahahahahahah


Ja ti želim svu sreću da bude dobitni mjesec!  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za 
07.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~37.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~35.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Hej cure... Eto mene u (ne) cekalice,barem danas haha. Test sutra ujutro.
Character,neznam koji ti dan ciklusa napisat pa pricekajmo do novog ciklusa. Kad ti bude 1. dc javi i stavljam te na listu.
Ostale cure, nista samo poljubac svakoj!
viki,javi!

----------


## Andydea123

> Character, dobro nam dosla! Obicno kazu 1dc kd krene zapravo, al najbolje pitati gina.
> 
> Anita, kolko dugo pokusavate? Jesi razmisljala o kakvim pretragama tj jesi radila nesto do sada?
> 
> Andydea, kaj ima kod tebe? Jel i dalje papas haha!
> 
> I secer na kraju, Vikiiii, sretno do neba!! Kad ces moci sjeti nas se i javi nam da znamo kako je proslo i kako ste. Jedva cekam da se javis!


Hahaha jagodice! Daaa gladna stalno ko vuk!!! Napuhnuta ko zaba,grudi bole, na usni mi izbacio novi herpes,onaj od prije par dana prosao sad se pojavio novi! Ali lijep,veliki,nema sanse ga ne primjetit ufff! Inace sve ok hahahaha ma zen! Hahaha sutra dan D.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Svi imali osjecaj osim mene haha, sta ti je zenska intuicija. Ja drzim fige da fm od JustMe i apetiti od Andy urode plodom. Doslovno  :Grin:  

Ja sam jucer popila zadnju folnu pa sam si danas kupila pronatal, Boze kolko me vesele te male stvari...ko da sam ne znam kaj donjela doma a ne kutiju vitamina.

Viki, mislimo na tebe i saljemo pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anita83

Nisam obavila pretrage napisala sam....duboko se ispricavam sto sam bila negativna necu vise

----------


## Viki88

nisam jos na redu odgdili indukciju do.22h ,lezim i cekam . ctg ocitava neke moje trudove

----------


## Andydea123

> Nisam obavila pretrage napisala sam....duboko se ispricavam sto sam bila negativna necu vise


Anita draga,sve do jedne razumijemo tvoju razocaranost,jer,npr.ja,borim se sa neplodnoscu preko 6 godina,bude tu ciklusa kad sama sebe krivim jer ne ide,pa krivim cijeli svijet, imam osjecaj da je sve protiv mene... I ti su osjecaji sasvim ok. Slobodno se pozali,zaplaci,vici kad ti je dosta svega. Ali ja bi na tvom mjestu sjela sa muzem i porazgovarala. Odluci se na daljnje pretrage,prekontroliraj malo svoje zdravlje,jer,mozda je u pitanju samo neka mala prepreka koja koci trudnocu. Mi smo ovdje za tebe,slobodno pisi,mi cemo ti dat vjetar u leđa. Vidi,puno ciklusa je proslo dok nase cure na listi nisu pocele prijavljivat plusice,i njima je bilo tesko.neke od nas su i imale neuspjesne trudnoce i mislile kako iz depresije vise nema izlaza. Ja osobno sam na ovom forumu nasla podrsku,razumijevanje kad mi je bilo najteze. Cure su me digle! Hodam po doktorima,kljukam se hormonima i imam fore za prirodnu trudnocu do 4. mjeseca a onda inseminacija. Htjela bi da se T dogodi prirodno ali boze dragi,ako ne ide necu lupat glavom o zid jer to samo sebi cinim gore takvim razmisljanjem. Znas,meni je sutra rodendan i trebala bi dobit M,bila bi najsretnija na svijetu kad bi umjesto M bio pozitivan test,ali moje zelje su jedno a realnost drugo. Ako sutra procurim,eto mogu na svom rodendanu pit haha i ujedno nazdravit da sljedeci mjesec kad bude muzev rodendan da ga iznenadim plusem. Eto,ja sam ti tako pocela razmisljat. Nekako sve pozitivnije i kako bude. Samo da znas da smo uz tebe! :Love:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anita, bez uvrede ali ja sto sam s tobom komunicirala na ovom forumu sam komunicirala. Iskreno ti zelim srecu, ali taj prgavi stav si trebala ostaviti u srednjoj skoli.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> nisam jos na redu odgdili indukciju do.22h ,lezim i cekam . ctg ocitava neke moje trudove


Cekamo onda s tobom  :grouphug:  ako ne krene i samo od sebe hehe!

----------


## anita83

Jagodica nekuzim sta sam ja tebi skrivila....uvijek si nadrndana na mene! Al oprastam ti to su sad trudnicki hormoni
Hvala drugima za podrsku....ja sam se samo ispricala sta sam bila negativna a ko nece prihvatit ok

----------


## Riri92

Teško da bi itko normalan Jagodicu okarakterizirao kao nadrndanu.

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahahha kako ista normalno moze biti gdje je hrpa zena, svaka sa svojim hormonima. 
Ajme. 
Andy odlican stav. Taj sam si i ja nabila jer sam vidjela sa s onim drugim samo tonem. I super mi je ovako. Sad sam si dala cilj za smrsaviti, i koracam ka tom cilju usporeno,ali koracam. Jedino ga smije poremetiti neki plusic. Tako da u oba slucaja imam dalje cilj. Ili biti debela ali s razlogom ili opet biti mrsava i misicava kako ja to volim. 

Ajde bas javi! Ali sto god bilo zelim da ti ova godina donese napokon ono sto zelis! Sretan ti rodjendan!!!!! 

Viki, ti si do sad postala mama deckicu vjerujem pa cestitam i tebi!!!! I tvoja je prica posebna isto, od onih burnih pocetaka kad smo se svi molili evo nas sad. Nadam se da je sve proslo dobro i je maleni pravi. 

Ema i ti ces nam uskoro? 

A brate moram i ja. Anita s ovim curama sam pricala kad su ostale trudne, evo vec su i rodile, ja jos ni trudna nisam ostala nakon vanm, a gadjamo svaku o u sridu sto ja znam. Prije vanm imala sam spontani rani. I vjeruj mi znam da ti bude tesko. Nisam te ni ja, niti itko na ovom forumu, htjela omalovazavati, samo sam ti htjela dati neki poticaj, ukoliko se zakopavas u pesimisticne misli, da to ne radis. Meni je to pomoglo kad mi je trebalo. 
A neke druge cure s foruma imaju jos gore price od moje, vjeruj mi.

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Andy kako sam ja propustila da ti je rođendan! Pa sretan ti rođendan, nek bude najsretniji!  :Heart:  

Malo ću preuzeti ulogu glasnogovornika.  :Laughing:  Nije Viki još rodila, pa držite i dalje fige da sve bude super i brzo!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: lista za
08.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~38.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~36.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

----------


## Andydea123

https://imgur.com/V5iOj7U 
Sto kazete?

----------


## mašnica

Andy!!!! Pa to je toooo! Ajme cure ovi dani su stvarno top! Bravo čestitam! Vidi se iz aviona! Još jedna bebica stiže!!! :Heart:  :grouphug: 

I sretan rođendan!  Mislim da sretniji ni ne može biti!

----------


## Andydea123

> Andy!!!! Pa to je toooo! Ajme cure ovi dani su stvarno top! Bravo čestitam! Vidi se iz aviona! Još jedna bebica stiže!!!
> 
> I sretan rođendan!  Mislim da sretniji ni ne može biti!


Hvala ti Mašnice! Bas mi je sretan! Test vu ponovot jer je ova druga crtica bas blijeda.ali vjerujem da je to to. :Smile:

----------


## JelenaR

> Hvala ti Mašnice! Bas mi je sretan! Test vu ponovot jer je ova druga crtica bas blijeda.ali vjerujem da je to to.


Andy da vidi se crtica....cestitam....i sretan rodendan....nisi mogla dobiti bolji poklon...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andyyyyyyyyy aaaaaaaaaa!!!! Pa ja nemrem!! SRETAN RODENDAAAAAN!! 
Moram skicnuti testove navecer ali meni je tak bacao par dana prije M, kroz dva dana ce biti i tamniji ali to je to! Isuse koji poklon!  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  

Pa covjece kaj je ovo hahaha, sljedece odbrojavanje ce biti bome posebno!  :grouphug:  
Plodna neka jesen haha!

JustMe, kad ti piskis?  :Grin: 

Vikiiiii, mislimo na tebe i vibramo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :grouphug:

----------


## Himalaya

Andy  :Heart:  i sretan rođendan!

Pa koliko tu ima trudnica hahaha Bravo cure! Predstoje vam jako lijepi blagdani, a mi netrudnice uživat ćemo u kuhanom vinom umjesto vas  :Aparatic:

----------


## Riri92

Andy pa čestitam, predivno!  :Heart:  I to na rođendan, baš mi je drago!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubamara39

Andy, sretan rodendan i jako sam sam sretna jer vidim tvoju crticu. Opusti se i piski opet...samo pozitivne misli.
Jagodice, ti si brutalno iskrena i ja takve obozavam
Anita, nemoj se ljutiti. Glavu gore. Tu smo da pomazemo. Meni je pomalo neugodno sto sam dosla ovdje pred mjesec dana i odmah plus nakon mpo, al prvi mpo, kad dmi vidjeli da ne mozemo. Nitko ovdje bas ne zna moju pricu. Imam vec 3 djece i nekako mi s 40 nije bilo u planu, al upoznavsi mog dragog nakon par godina od razocaranja od bracnog kraha, osjetila sam unutar sebe poziv da ovaj covjek zasluzuje imati dijete. Prema mojoj djeci je bolji od vlastitog oca i od hrpe muskaraca koje vidim kako se odnose prema svojim obiteljima, pa rekoh, ovo je ljubav, dijete je bas bozji blagoslov kao kruna ljubavi i on to zasluzuje. Imala sam tumor uha 2 puta i operirana, imam meningeom i ovo je za mene sve skupa jako rizicno, plus stresovi oko preseljenja, trazenja novog posla, prebacaj u skolu, novu sredinu. Al vrijedi svakevzrtve. Svaka pd nas ima svoju pricu i zna zasto ili treba ustrajatinili odustati. I bez obzira sto mi je uspjelo od prve, ove cure su mi dale podrsku ko da mi je stoti pokusaj. I hvala svakoj ponaosob.

Jucer sam curke bila na uzv, 5+2, gestacijska 5mm, za 2 tjedna idemo cuti srce. Pratit cu vas i dalje i javljat novosti. Saljem bezbroj vibrica za pozitivne plusice. I volim vas ...ipak ja svako jutro uz vas , sa vama , uz kavicu, citam i suosjecam svaki dan

----------


## bubamara39

> Andy  i sretan rođendan!
> 
> Pa koliko tu ima trudnica hahaha Bravo cure! Predstoje vam jako lijepi blagdani, a mi netrudnice uživat ćemo u kuhanom vinom umjesto vas


Jao, kuhano vino...jaooo..pa zgrijesit cu s jednim i to u vase zdravlje

----------


## Riri92

Bubamaro baš ti je lijep post.  :Smile:  
I nema ti šta biti neugodno, vjerujem da je svima ovdje drago što ti je uspjelo odmah. Svatko ima neki svoj križ, ako nije vezan uz trudnoću, jeste uz nešto drugo u životu. Tako da bi sve drugo osim podrške bilo totalno krivo, pa bio ti prvi pokušaj ili stoti.  :Heart:

----------


## bubamara39

https://ibb.co/gvgZsLg
Riri zato i kazem, podrska koja se ovdje nalazi je toliko smirujuca, bar meni

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Andy  i sretan rođendan!
> 
> Pa koliko tu ima trudnica hahaha Bravo cure! Predstoje vam jako lijepi blagdani, a mi netrudnice uživat ćemo u kuhanom vinom umjesto vas


Da znas da ima dan dva kak mi je palo na pamet da ove zime necu smjeti i ajme koja navala tuge hahaha. 

Mislim da ce nam biti potrebna pomoc moderatorica oko otvaranja novog odbrojavanja  :Grin: 

Ja i dalje imam momente di me uhvati panika jer i dalje nemam nikakve simptome pa mi prode glavom sto ako je prestao rasti ili tako nesto... Za 12 dana pregled, moram ostati normalna do tad...  :Grin:

----------


## anita83

Ma ok curke kuzim al mi zao sta ja nisam trudna kuzite  :Sad:  sry jos jednom....
Andydea tebi cestitam od srca i sretan ti rodjendan  :Smile:  
E curke jel viki rodila?

----------


## Riri92

Bubamaro divno!  :Zaljubljen:  

Jagodice haha a to ti je prava vježba strpljenja do tog prvog pregleda.  :lool:  I onda još do svakog idućeg.  :lool:  Bit će to sve dobro!

Nije Viki još rodila.

----------


## Riri92

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93726-Viki88-je-rodila!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jeeeeeeej! Koja sreca, koji put i koja volja kroz citavu trudnocu! Bravo Viki, cestitam i ovdje  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Cestitam andy!!!!!!!!
Anita i meni je uvijek kad dobijem m. Al doci ce i nas red jednom kad bude vrijeme. 

Ja piskim tek sljedeci tj. Nema smisla prije. U utorak mi je tek 10 dpo

----------


## Andydea123

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93726-Viki88-je-rodila!


Čestitaaaaam!!!!

----------


## Andydea123

Hvala vam cure na cestitkama,jos ne vjerujem...

----------


## AliceInChains

Jao vidim mnogo lijepi vijesti. So happy! Vjerovatno nisam upamtila sve ali pokusat cu. :D

Andy, cestitam i zelim sti sretan rodjendan. Bolji poklon nisi mogla dobiti. 

Viki, cestitke i tebi. Brz oporavak ti zelim. Vjerujem da si jako sretna sa tim blagom u narucju. 

Bubamara, lijepe vijesti. Ja idem u pon. Na prvi UZ kad bi trebalo po nekoj racunici biti 6+3 tt.

Ostale cure, kako ste?  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Novopečene  trudnice jel budete vi ovako nekako u isto vrijeme: https://m.24sata.hr/lifestyle/tri-se...me-658387:lol:

----------


## Viki88

Andyyyyy sretan rođendan i čestitke od  :Heart:  dobila si najbolji poklon za ročkas  :Very Happy: .. bome plodno razdoblje.

Moj sincic se rodio jutros u 10:58 ,3190g i 50 cm  :Heart:  hvala svima na podrsci

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, ne otvara mi nista ne znam zasto. Tj nije nadena stranica.

Viki, kak si? Jesi malo dosla sebi?

----------


## bubamara39

Viki, iskrene cestitke...uzivaj sa sincicem, nek je sretan i zdrav.

----------


## character

Pozdrav cestitke forumašicama na trudnoci i rođendanu te na malom bebaču...svjeze info od ginekolonginje... 9. d.c. sam (ono se ipak racuna u predmenstrualno krvarenje iako je obilnije od sukrvice)... folikul na lijevom jajniku 18 mm [emoji7] samo da CIN 1 nestane i ja presretna.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Ajd probam ponovno, one tri sestre koje su rodile 4 djece u 2h  :Smile:  https://m.24sata.hr/lifestyle/tri-se...vrijeme-658387

----------


## mašnica

Mene je danas uhvatila manija čišćenja, doma sam vec neko vrijeme tražim novi posao..malo odmor... očekujem M cicke bole, oprala prozore, podove, ispekla 2 kolača, ručak,večera, 2 mašine veša izvrtila, sad cu najvj.jos i peglati hehe

----------


## justme409

Bubamara nisam prokomentirala ono tvoje da si tek dosla na forum a odmah ostala trudna. Pa neka, bolje nego da si odi stajala godinama hahaha. Drago je svima sigurno. Samo nemojte da vam se stvori osjecaj krivnje neki. Meni se to jednom dogodilo. Doci cemo i mi na red jedan dan.

----------


## mašnica

Mozemo sve zajedno iduca runda eto :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Cek masnica, ti nisi jos dobila m, a nisam ni ja. Nije jos gotov ovaj krug hahahaha.

----------


## mašnica

Ma ja sam radila test prije 2 dana...ništa bijelo kao snijeg...a i manija ciscenja je simptom M  :Sad:  a nikad se ne zna. Pijem kavu...da sam T nw bih ju mogla vidjeti u ranima danima...to mi prvi simptom

----------


## Riri92

> Ajd probam ponovno, one tri sestre koje su rodile 4 djece u 2h  https://m.24sata.hr/lifestyle/tri-se...vrijeme-658387


Predobro mi je ovo, baš sam i danas na tv-u gledala.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Sto nije i andydea radila test prije par dana i isto bijel? Uvijek ima nade dok ne dobijemo m

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ma ja sam radila test prije 2 dana...ništa bijelo kao snijeg...a i manija ciscenja je simptom M  a nikad se ne zna. Pijem kavu...da sam T nw bih ju mogla vidjeti u ranima danima...to mi prvi simptom


Ma masnice ne mora znaciti to za kafu. Ja sam ju u prvoj trudnoci prestala piti sto sam htjela. U drugoj je nisam mogla pomirisat. Sad je opet ne pijem sto ne zelim jer mi trenutno miris ne smeta. Po mom iskustvu, trudnoce su jako, jako razlicite. Nadajmo se uskoro i tvojoj drugoj crtici.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma Bubamarica je sletila u odbrojavanje i donjela nam srecu haha! 

Masnice, joj vidla sam to. Pa daj zamisli! 

Cure, trudne dok se ne dokaze suprotno haha.

Andy, kaj ima? Jesi pisnula jos koji?   :Grin:  
I one trakice iz Mullera isto fino detektiraju hahaha

----------


## mašnica

Pa nije valjda https://ibb.co/p3vJ2kS

Ajme sva se tresem..puno je jača nego ona ljetos koja je na kraju ispala biokem.izgleda...uh idem u ljekarnu po neki jači test ovo je ebay i prva jutarnja

----------


## iva_777

Masnice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Pa to je to!!

----------


## mašnica

Da uzmem gravignost mini ili?

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahh 
Eto, opet ja u pravu (i miljon drugih koje su i meni to govorile) - nista nije gotovo

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahahahaha 
Eto, opet dokaz da nista nije gotovo dok ne dodje m. Sretnooooo

Samo pitanje, ima tu jos tko tko nije trudan ili barem jos ne zna da nije? Hahahahahaah 
Morat ce mi se ljube vratiti da ne ostanem sama

----------


## bubamara39

Masniceeeeee, kakva vijest za dobro jutro. Pa ja vam ne mogu opisat koliko sam sretna. Daj pisaj mini , garant ce crta bit jaca. Al ovo je plusčinaaaa, jeeeee

----------


## ljube555

> Hahahahahahahaha 
> Eto, opet dokaz da nista nije gotovo dok ne dodje m. Sretnooooo
> 
> Samo pitanje, ima tu jos tko tko nije trudan ili barem jos ne zna da nije? Hahahahahaah 
> Morat ce mi se ljube vratiti da ne ostanem sama


Draga moja... budem dosla sa 1dc dok dobijem M... da ti pravim drustvo i da zajedno ispratimo se na trudnicke teme[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Dogovoreno ljube. 

Ajmo cure, pisite nam simptome, osjecaje, slutnje....

----------


## mašnica

A gravignost niti sjena...ma bolje da ništa ne piškim više i čekam trbuh https://ibb.co/zPpj1BD

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Masnice koja crta!! 
Ajme nemoj Gravignost hahaha, imas onaj Unitest. Plasticni je i nekih 30ak kn ali meni je par dana prije M sa vecernjim urinom izbacio. Ili ako imas blizu Muller njihov za 13kn trakica!
Ajme pa kaj je ovo, jel se ovo ikad desilo do sad hahaha! 
:D  :grouphug: 

JustMe, aj i ti hehe  :Heart: 

Ljube, kako si?

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme Masnice koja crta!! 
> Ajme nemoj Gravignost hahaha, imas onaj Unitest. Plasticni je i nekih 30ak kn ali meni je par dana prije M sa vecernjim urinom izbacio. Ili ako imas blizu Muller njihov za 13kn trakica!
> Ajme pa kaj je ovo, jel se ovo ikad desilo do sad hahaha! 
> :D 
> 
> JustMe, aj i ti hehe [emoji813]
> 
> Ljube, kako si?


A dobro sam .... mogla bi biti i bolje ali nece.... ali vjerujem da bude uskoro....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Masnica tebi jos nije ji dosao dan za m? Jel tako? Ako nije, nije ji cudno da ti grav nije pokazao. Oni s interneta su 10 osjetljivost, a ovaj grav 25. To je puno.

----------


## mašnica

Nema M jos...da, danas mi je 32DC

----------


## iva_777

Ja sam ovaj mjesec ako je suditi po bolovima imala ovulaciju 11dc na lijevoj strani, pa 14dc na desnoj  :Undecided: 
Prvi puta ovako nesto. Pa sad ako je stvarna bila 11 dc onda mi kasni, a ako je bila 14dc onda imam joa tri dana vremena.
Nemam niti jedan test doma (hvala Bogu), pa ne dolazim u iskusenje. Ovaj puta cekam dan poslije ocekivane M.
Iako od svih ciklusa ovaj puta nemam nikakve simptome i apsolutno nikakav osjecaj da bi bila T.
Ukoliko dobijem odlazim sa liste, jer su me odlucili staviti na anti bebi pilule kako bi pokusali regulirati taj hormonalni disbalans.

----------


## AliceInChains

Masnice, kako sam sretna. Cestitam ti, mislim da je to to! :Smile: 

Ja sad vidim da sam sinoc pisala da cu u pon biti 6+3, a zapravo cu biti 5+3 (povuko me sesti tjedan). Ne sjecam se nesto sta se moze vidjeti tad i da li moze ista osim gestacijske. Bum vidjeli. 

Uglavnom, Andy je promjenama boja donijela velike, pozitivne promjene na forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
09.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~39.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~37.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~28.dc-pozitivan test
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## Andydea123

https://imgur.com/Fbr77xf sinoc ponovila. Trakica iz Mullera,14 kn.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, evo ak te tjesi ja sam 5tt pa se ne osjecam ni malo trudno, osim sto menge nemam jel... Drzim fige! 

Masnice, mene je Gravignost bacio u bed ko nikad. Sumnjam da bi kinez bacio tak jaku crtu da je lazna, i ja verujem da je to to. I drzim i tebi fige! 

Alice, dost rano je pregled pa se nemoj zbedirati ako ne vidis plod. Ali vidjet ces gestacijsku i zumanjcanu ja mislim. To ti je pregled ja mislim cisto da potvrdis trudnocu, a onda na sljedecem ces mozda i srceko vec vidjeti.

Listovodja nas, kako si? 

Ljube, drzi se. Svidja mi se kako kazes da bude uskoro, zelim ti to od srca  :grouphug: 

Jelena, kaj ima? 

Himalaya, jel se sexa?  :Laughing:

----------


## Andydea123

Mašnice,ma bravoooo! Čestitam!!! Stvarno plodan mjesec! Ja vjerujem da je bubamara sve zacinila hahaha a ni na listu nije uspjela hahaha 
Justme,sad tebe cekamo!

----------


## Andydea123

Jagodice,dobro sam. Jos ne vjerujem! Ponovila sam test sinoc i crtica je tamnija od one ujutro. Imam jos jedan test ali necu ga radit,to je to,pozitivan.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja moram primjetiti da nas je Riri bas fino zasipala trudnickom prasinom na ovom svom odbrojavanju! Uci ce u povijest valjda haha!

Htjela bi se obratiti i curkama koje su tu a jos cekaju plus, nadam se da im ovo sve ne pada tesko, i da ih ne bediramo tolikom pricom o testovima. Znam sama da mi je nekad bilo i drago ali istovremeno i tesko kad sam ispracivala cure s teme. Vibram za vas i za vase plusice na najjace! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ajmo svi malo zavibrati za sve koje cekaju svoj plus, bile one na listi ili ne, tipkale ili samo citale i pratile  :Heart:   :grouphug: 

Riri, hvala ti na prasini, tebi koja toliko volis cistiti  :Laughing:

----------


## anita83

1dc....
Masnica cestitam

----------


## mašnica

Uzela clearblue jos ali i on je 25 osjetljivost iako pise na njemu 99% pouzdan moze i 5 dana prije ocekivane M. I on je negat. Unitest je zapakiran pricekat cu i s njim i on je 25 i onda vise ne piskim ...

----------


## ljube555

> Uzela clearblue jos ali i on je 25 osjetljivost iako pise na njemu 99% pouzdan moze i 5 dana prije ocekivane M. I on je negat. Unitest je zapakiran pricekat cu i s njim i on je 25 i onda vise ne piskim ...


Daj uzmi neki koji osjetljivost 10...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Teta u ljekarni ne zna...osjetljivost pise tek unutra nigdje na kutijama :/

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Unitest je isto 25, ali cesto piskis. Probaj se suzdrzati do ujutro ili bar probaj 4 sata bez pisanja i tekucine.

----------


## AliceInChains

Masnice, pise i na kutijama-bar na svima ovima koji su od 10, a ako ne pise onda je uglavnom 20 ili 25. Gravignost Ultra je 10-njega bi trebalo biti lako naci.

----------


## ljube555

> Masnice, pise i na kutijama-bar na svima ovima koji su od 10, a ako ne pise onda je uglavnom 20 ili 25. Gravignost Ultra je 10-njega bi trebalo biti lako naci.


Tako je

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ajme ja sam se pogubila medu svim tim pozitivnim testovima, koliko ce biti iduce odbrojavanje? cetvero ,petero struko?? masnica popiski jos kojeg kineza ako si trudna svaki ce pokazati pozit. nemoze na svakom biti greka. mene oni nikada nisu zeznuli.

----------


## ljube555

> ajme ja sam se pogubila medu svim tim pozitivnim testovima, koliko ce biti iduce odbrojavanje? cetvero ,petero struko?? masnica popiski jos kojeg kineza ako si trudna svaki ce pokazati pozit. nemoze na svakom biti greka. mene oni nikada nisu zeznuli.


Draga, kako si ti??? Kako prosao porod??? Kako deckic ( lavić )????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Masnice, ne otvara mi nista ne znam zasto. Tj nije nadena stranica.
> 
> Viki, kak si? Jesi malo dosla sebi?


super sam, naspavana,okupana ..kao nova  :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, hvala ti na prasini, tebi koja toliko volis cistiti


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Koja ironija, a? Hahaha

Mašnice, sretno! Držimo fige svi.  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Ako danas 25 je negativan kad da 25 ponovim ujutro ili da pricekam jos koji dan? Kinez negativan nakon 3 sata nepiskenja.

----------


## justme409

Masnica radje napravi betu. Sad ces se nakupovati testova sigurno masu i potrositi i tri puta više nego na betu, a betom ces skratiti muke za 2 sata.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andyyyyy sretan rođendan i čestitke od  dobila si najbolji poklon za ročkas .. bome plodno razdoblje.
> 
> Moj sincic se rodio jutros u 10:58 ,3190g i 50 cm  hvala svima na podrsci


Hvala viki!!! Odlican dan,stvarno nisam mogla pozeljet nista ljepse.

----------


## JelenaR

Curke cestiitam na plusicima,ajme koja plodna jesen,
Justme,nisi sama,ima nas jos koje cekamo...ako bog da docekacemo i mi svoje plusice,samo jos da nam ove trudnice pospu malo trudnicke prasine i eto ga,,,ce da bude beby boom :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :grouphug:  :grouphug: ...velike puse curkama

----------


## JelenaR

Viki,cestitke od srca,i brz oporavak zelim...pusa velika za tebe i bebicu

----------


## anita83

Da ima nas koje jos cekamo taj dan....evo vidim i ljube nam se vraca <3

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnica, ako mozes cekati jos koji dan pricekaj do preksutra. Ako imas volje mozes i betu vaditi, jos bolje. Bas me frustrira sad to, nakon onakve crte negativni testovi!!

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice i ja bih rekla da probaš čekati ako možeš. Ili izvadi betu, to ti je najsigurniji pokazatelj.

----------


## justme409

I mi cemo uskoro. Nema tu sumnje

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
10.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~40.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~38.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~29.dc-pozitivan test
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc

----------


## justme409

Masnica jesi ponavljala danas? Bas sam sad opet gledala tvoj test. Crta je tu, roza, nije neka siva il neka mrlja ssmo. Jasni su joj rubovi. Plus jos uspjela si ga slikati. 
Svi ovi sto pisu da su moguci prije m su nesto malo posto sigurni. A ja se nadam da si ti razvodnila svoj urin od toliko piskenja i da je zato rezultat negativan. Ajd javi

----------


## mašnica

Nista...jos jedan test s osjetljiv.10 iz ljekarne nema niti sjenu. Kinezi odu u smece...nije mi jasno uopce :/

----------


## justme409

Masnica ni meni. Zao mi je uzasno!!!!

----------


## mašnica

Bas se sad glupo i tužno osjećam. Sve ste se veselile akupa samnom i sad ovako razočaranje...necu vise testove raditi dok mi tijelo samo ne da znak da se nesto dogadja...kao i prije do sada

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, kolko ti traju ciklusi?
Mi smo ti najmanji problem, vjerujem da nam je svima zao radi tebe. Meni stvarno nije jasno da baci lazno pozitivan... Nadam se ipak da ce nesto biti od svega toga.

----------


## mašnica

30 pa cak i do 40 dana...nema pravila ali recimo neki prosjek 35 kako koji mjesec

----------


## iva_777

Kod mene muller trakica bijela kao snijeg (nisam izdrzala  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Sad cekam M u toku slijedeceg tjedna. Ukoliko nekim slucajem ne stigne u petak vadim betu.

----------


## justme409

Nemoj se uopce živcirati oko nas drugih.

----------


## Riri92

Baš mi je žao Mašnice. Dobro kažu cure, uopće se ne brini oko drugih. 

Iva  :Love:

----------


## anita83

Masnica steta  :Sad:  radimo testove preranoo sve....moramo se malo smirit i cekat

----------


## Andydea123

> Masnica steta  radimo testove preranoo sve....moramo se malo smirit i cekat


Pa da,ja nisam htjela radit prije nego dode dan kad bi trebala dobit. Prerano radit test je samo gubljenje zivaca.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
11.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~41.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~39.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~30.dc-pozitivan test
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice, izvadi betu kako bi bila na miru jer rijetko ili skoro nikad su lažno pozitivni testovi. Nemoj se zbog nas sekirati. Sve smo bile u sličnim situacijama i razumijemo te. Pa svaki simptom prijavljujemo "kao lude" vjerujući da je to to. 

Nego, moje lh trakice su kao i Ljubine neki dan. Znači druga crtica se pojavila, pa je bila malo tamnija, ali nikad tamnija od kontrolne i jučer i danas je jedva vidljiva. Nema sluzi već samo bolovi u jajnicima. Ne znam je li bila ovulacija ili ne. Obično je kod mene skup svih simptoma pa znam, ali sad me ove trakice koje blijede muče.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Masnice kako si, ima sta novo?

Himalaya, jesu ti do sad bile tamnije? Ako nisi te jos piskila prije moguce da su slabije osjetljivosti. 
Iako, uvijek se dese ciklusi bez ovulacije. To je normalno.

Kaj ima, kak ste?

----------


## Himalaya

Uvijek sam uhvatila peak...nekad na 20. dan, nekad na 16. Moguće da još nije ni bila ovulacija, a moguće da neće ni doći ako je ciklus bez ovulacije. Nadam se da će biti ovaj tjedan jer sljedeći sam na službenom putu.

----------


## mašnica

Jutro, nema ništa novo...danas imam dan za sebe idem kod frizerke na pramenove malo da maknem misli...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Masnice, pametno! Najbolji lijek za sve ovo je posvetiti se malo sebi.

Himalaya, a nis isprati jos malo. Nadam se da ce biti, i da ce biti kad treba

----------


## ljube555

> Mašnice, izvadi betu kako bi bila na miru jer rijetko ili skoro nikad su lažno pozitivni testovi. Nemoj se zbog nas sekirati. Sve smo bile u sličnim situacijama i razumijemo te. Pa svaki simptom prijavljujemo "kao lude" vjerujući da je to to. 
> 
> Nego, moje lh trakice su kao i Ljubine neki dan. Znači druga crtica se pojavila, pa je bila malo tamnija, ali nikad tamnija od kontrolne i jučer i danas je jedva vidljiva. Nema sluzi već samo bolovi u jajnicima. Ne znam je li bila ovulacija ili ne. Obično je kod mene skup svih simptoma pa znam, ali sad me ove trakice koje blijede muče.


Znas da je bilo tako i kod mene ...a tek najvjerojatno 13dc bio pik... posto nastavila sam testirati se i nakon pet dana bio na 13dc pik....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Himalaya

> Znas da je bilo tako i kod mene ...a tek najvjerojatno 13dc bio pik... posto nastavila sam testirati se i nakon pet dana bio na 13dc pik....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nadala sam se Ljube da ćeš se javiti jer me podsjetilo na tvoju situaciju. Ništa nastavljamo u revijalnom tonu  :Laughing:

----------


## Riri92

Nema baš veze sa odbrojavanjem, ali da vam javim. 

Ležim u bolnici od jučer. Imala sam hematom koji navodno nije bio opasan. Onda sam prokrvarila u subotu, nije bilo jako ali je bilo konstantno. Mislila sam da se to samo hematom čisti i da nije ništa. Jučer sam otišla u bolnicu jer krvarenje nije stalo, a uz to sam imala i bolne kontrakcije. Počela sam se otvarati, rekli su mi da ću morati na serklažu. 

Noć je bila užasna, mališa je imao jako slabe otkucaje srca. Kažu da se bori sa kontrakcijama. Danas su malo bolji, a i kontrakcije su slabije. Napravili su mi pretrage prije operacije, sve je u redu, nemam nikakvih bakterija, tako da se to može obaviti sutra ujutro. Izgurali smo jedan dan, molim Boga da izguramo i drugi i da me sutra zašiju. 

Jako me strah, ali vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Uh joj Riri draga drž' te se! Misli pozitivno evo malo vibrica pozitivnih šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Koliko brojiš sada, oko 15,16 TT? 

Nadam se da bude sve u redu sretno i javi kako je proslo mislimo na tebe!! :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Andydea123

> Nema baš veze sa odbrojavanjem, ali da vam javim. 
> 
> Ležim u bolnici od jučer. Imala sam hematom koji navodno nije bio opasan. Onda sam prokrvarila u subotu, nije bilo jako ali je bilo konstantno. Mislila sam da se to samo hematom čisti i da nije ništa. Jučer sam otišla u bolnicu jer krvarenje nije stalo, a uz to sam imala i bolne kontrakcije. Počela sam se otvarati, rekli su mi da ću morati na serklažu. 
> 
> Noć je bila užasna, mališa je imao jako slabe otkucaje srca. Kažu da se bori sa kontrakcijama. Danas su malo bolji, a i kontrakcije su slabije. Napravili su mi pretrage prije operacije, sve je u redu, nemam nikakvih bakterija, tako da se to može obaviti sutra ujutro. Izgurali smo jedan dan, molim Boga da izguramo i drugi i da me sutra zašiju. 
> 
> Jako me strah, ali vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti.


Uffff riri draga... Drzim fige da sve bude dobro.  :grouphug: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~i vibrice ti saljem.

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:  

U 21. tjednu sam.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri, sve znas. Ali dat cu ti podrsku gdje god mogu pa i ovdje. Drzi se, i ne kloni duhom jer tvoj duh je divan. U dobrim si rukama. Vjerujem u vas  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, sve znas. Ali dat cu ti podrsku gdje god mogu pa i ovdje. Drzi se, i ne kloni duhom jer tvoj duh je divan. U dobrim si rukama. Vjerujem u vas


Jagodice  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Ajme riri, bas mi je zao!!!!! Drzite se! Prvi je najgori, sutra ces biti zasivena i tako dalje malo po malo do kraja. Javi se kako je prosla serklaza!

----------


## Riri92

Da, tako i ja razmišljam, samo nek prođe to sutra i bit će dobro. Javit ću vam.  :Smile:

----------


## iva_777

Cure kod mene je krenulo spotingiranje.
To je to...tu moja borba zavrsava.
Budite mi dobre i sto prije trudne!
Pusa  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Najgore je izdrzao maleni. Pod kontrolom si sto je bitno. Jos samo par sati

----------


## Riri92

Večeras su mu otkucaji porasli do 125-130. Borac mali  :Heart:  
Još 11 sati pa sam mirna. 

Iva  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Eto odlicno. Mislim da se mozes i sad smiriti malo, ali vjerovatno bi i ja bila izvan sebe. Bitno da ide na bolje maleni. Uj cete rjesiti ostatak.

----------


## bubamara39

Riri, kako ste, jeli sve proslo ok??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iva, zao mi je. Sretno u zivotu sa svime, ako ti bude dosadno navrati :mrgeen:  :grouphug:  

Masnice, ima novosti? 

Odbrojavalice, kaj ima kod vas?

Pozitivke, kad su pregledi? Mozemo se same dog u kojoj komb otvaramo odbrojavanje. Ne znam kad Andy ima pregled i da li zeli da otvorimo sve skupa? 

Vjerujem da ce se Riri javiti cim bude mogla. Maloprije su je tek odveli, eto toliko znam da vam prenesem da ne brinete. Vibrice za nasu Riri i njenog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
12.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~42.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~40.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~31.dc-pozitivan test
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Iva, :grouphug: 
Jagodice,sto se mene tice mozemo sve zajedno otvorit novo odbrojavanje ali meni je zbog vas... Po ZM sam danas 4+3 i prerano mi je za pregled. Vi ste sve dosta naprednije od mene po tjednima,tako i blize pregledima. Kad ti ides? Bubamara,Alice,kad cete vi na pregled? Koliko ste za sad trudne?

----------


## Andydea123

Riri,bit ce sve ok. Imas zilavog malca! Pusaaa!!!

----------


## Himalaya

Riri  :Heart:

----------


## anita83

Sretno Riri

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja idem u Srijedu, sad sam bas trazila, Alice je trebala ici jucer na pregled. Ne znam jel bila... Sad se ja paranoik odma brinem zasto se nije javila. Al vjerujem da bude cim stigne. A za bubamaricu ne znam. Znam da je ona na prvom bila, pa cemo vidjeti.

Andy, a cuj, Alice su naruciti sa 5+3. Ako tebe isto tako naruce ici ces i prije mene hahaha. Ali nevezano sad za odbrojavanje, odi se naruciti. Bez obzira kad ti dosla oni te naruce kad misle da je najbolje, nema veze ako odes rano. Tako su i mene. 
Pa budemo vidjeli onda sve.

----------


## mašnica

Ooo krenuli pregledi javljajte nam curke bas me to veseli ove tmurne dane. Čekamo Riri  da se javi  :Heart: 

Ja sam u nekim turbulentnim promjenama oko posla malo je sve neizvjesno i napeto pa sam doma. Ne da mi se vise niti jedan test raditi samo se ukomiram totalno. 
Nemam trenutno niti simptome za M niti za T.

M kasni kao i prosli mj.kad je bilo 40 dana  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Sve je dobro prošlo, zašivena sam. Mališa je to super podnosio cijelo vrijeme.  :Heart:  
Sad samo mirovanje i bit će dobro. 

Hvala vam na divnoj podršci cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Riri sad ces cesce se druziti s nama. Bas mi je drago da je sve ok proslo. Nadam se da ce ti zato barem porod proci ko od sale. Naravno kad bude vrijeme. Drzite se i dalje jako

----------


## AliceInChains

Pozdrav curke! 

Riri, jako mi je zao sto se to deslo, ali sam sigurna da ce sve biti OK.

Zao mi je sto neke od vas ipak nisu ugledale plusic....ne odustajte i samo polako.

Jagodice, da, bila sma jucer na pregledu. Trudnoca je rana i za sada je najbitnije da je u maternici kao sto i jeste. Nazire se yolk sack, ne sjecam se koliko milimetara jer su papiri kod mm posto je trebao ici po uputnice za nalaze. Naredni pregled je 3.12. kada on ocekuje da vidi plod i cuje otkucaje srca. 

Sto se tice mojih paranoja rekao mi je da se klonim interneta i da slusam njega te da se opustim i uzivam u trudnoci, a ne da razmiljam kako cu se razboljeti (mada strah jer je radi moje bolesti beba otisla prije 7 mjeseci nije tako lako iskulirati ali trudim se). On je onako, kako kazu neke pacijentice, kao dr. House...il ces po njegovom il idi negdje drugo i stav je: ko ima diplomu, google ili ja? :D Jeste opusten ali znam i da je vrsni strucnjak.

I da, dobila sam bruku nalaza da radim, od onih obicnih, za spolne bolesti, TORCH, briseve cerviksa na AB, i one plazme kao i klamidiju. To cu polako u medjuvremenu do pregleda, a briseve cu kod njega privatno-mnogo mi je hodanja i kod nas to ide komplikovano malo.

Sto se tice mene, nemam nekog apetita ali se borim da jedem. Rekao mi je Duphaston i Folna do 12. sedmice. 

Eto, update!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Alice vrhunski da si kod tako dobrog doktora. I dpbro ti je rekao. Na googlu ne pisu dobra iskustva jer ljudi s dobrim iskustvima nemaju potrebu to pisati na fb. Sto bi mi bili ovdje da nismo imali meki problem. 99% nas nebi. Tako da, nista google. Doktor ti je vidim bas temeljit.

----------


## bubamara39

> Sve je dobro prošlo, zašivena sam. Mališa je to super podnosio cijelo vrijeme.  
> Sad samo mirovanje i bit će dobro. 
> 
> Hvala vam na divnoj podršci cure!


Joj hvala Bogu! Uz vas dvoje smo u mislima bili citav dan. Sad onda miruj i nastavi biti pozitivna.

Ja sam vam danas tocno 6 tj, iduci uzv je 21.11, tad cu biti 7+2 i bas bih voljela tad vidjeti srce...jeedva cekam. I ja kao i Riri stalno mantram..ma bit ce sve ok

----------


## bubamara39

Jutros sam izvadila krv i sve je ok, urinokultura ce bit u petak, ostalo me nije slao, al mislim da je to zbog toga sto imam nalaze briseva odnedavno kad smo se spremali za postupak. Spomenula sam da imam macku, i nije me slao radit onaj test.

----------


## Riri92

Justme, sad kad me se ne budete mogle riješiti.  :lool:  

Alice, super! I meni se čini da ti je super ginekolog, to je najbitnije. 

Bubamaro, a skuži se da stalno nešto mantram?  :Laughing:  
Ti i Jagodica taman dan za danom idete na preglede, nadam se da ćete obje čuti srce.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bubamara, pa da, ja idem 20.11. u tocno 7tt 

Alice, cim je on tebi dao sve zivo da povadis, to ti je znak da te super vodi. Vecina mora moliti i kumiti da bi dobila ovo sve sto si ti dobila iz prve. Tuzno ali istinito. Znam da ti je tesko zbog gubitka, ali probaj se opustiti koliko mozes!

----------


## justme409

Riri samo ti daj. Jesi vidjela da smo jedno vrijeme zamrli cak. 
Ja se nadam da cu uskoro otvoriti drugu temu onu. Bit ce tamo zanimljivo, zabranjene lose teme. Ako mi dopuste admini. I jeli najbitnije, ako dobijem plus. 

Znate sto trudnice... nitko nam nije simptome napisao... vec sam pitala. Ajmo simptomi ptije testa na sunce. Bas me zanima. Znam da to nista ne znaci ali gust mi citati

----------


## AliceInChains

¨Pa eto curke, uzdat cu se u doktora i probat opustiti. Ako nalazi budu zadovoljavajuci, to ce mi pomoci mnogo psihi. :D

JustMe- meni kad je beta bila negativna, a ja sam znala da sam trudna tj da sam u procesu zatrudnjivanja primijetila sam krv na nos, pulsirajucu i stipkajucu bol na jednom jajniku kao i glavobolju. To nisu moji cesti simptomi. Cice su pocele da bole takodjer. Imala sam i taj neki osjecaj iako je beta bila manja od 1,28 nakon izlaska iz bolnice (gdje su se simptomi odigrali). Cega su to bili simptomi, ne znam ali meni je dalo znak jer je neuobicajeno. U pocetku sam imala i jak apetit, a sada se tjeram da jedem. :D

----------


## Riri92

> Riri samo ti daj. Jesi vidjela da smo jedno vrijeme zamrli cak. 
> Ja se nadam da cu uskoro otvoriti drugu temu onu. Bit ce tamo zanimljivo, zabranjene lose teme. Ako mi dopuste admini. I jeli najbitnije, ako dobijem plus.


Vidjela sam haha. 
Ma dopustit će, ako se smijemo jadati, smijemo se valjda i hvaliti.  :lool:  Ja jedva čekam tu temu, baš fali neka takva.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
13.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~43.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~41.dc-pozitivan test
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~32.dc-pozitivan test
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Justme,simptomi prije testa... Mene su nakon O odmah pocele bolit bradavice jako. Nadutost stomaka,glad-to znate haha i jako obilan vodeno sluzavi iscjedak. To sve par dana nakon O i da,bila sam bas opustena,bolila me briga za sve. Ali na T nisam ipak posumnjala jer sam bila na Klomifenu i nisam znala kakve simptome mogu ocekivat. Kad mi se dan prije M nije pojavio spotting,e onda sam posumnjala. Ali sam onda pitala nasu ljube jer je ona klomifen ekspert jel on moze produzit ciklus hahahaha. Nije mi ni na kraj pameti bilo da bi sa prvim ciklusom Klomifena moglo bit uspjesno.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Aj da i ja. Jedino kaj sam osjetila je da su me cice umj 1 dan bolile 2-3 dana. I da idem piskiti na svaka dva sata.
Kasnije je to sve nestalo. Sad je ostalo jedino da se svaku noc bez greske dizem jednom piskiti i to je sve od mojim simptoma. Jucer me bas svekrva pita kak se osjecam, pa nije mogla vjerovati da se osjecam isto ko i prije. Niti mucnine, niti averzija prema hrani ili zelja za nekom hranom, niti umor, niti apetiti. Ma nis! 
Tak da i ono u pocetku ne mora znaciti da je bilo do hcg-a jer ja bi nakon O uvijek cesce piskila.

----------


## Himalaya

Jutro! 
Sviđaju mi se vaši simptomi, ali ipak mi se najviše sviđaju od jagodice  :Grin: 
Kod mene još uvijek nema O. Znalo je biti tako da tek oko 20 dc bude, ali me jajnici toliko probadaju da mi nije jasno kako je još nema.

----------


## justme409

Svaka.drugacije simptome hahahaha.
I meni je bilo u zadnjoj ko i jagodica tebi. Nista.... a beta ipak bila ogromna. Ja cekam petak sad pa cu znati vise

----------


## justme409

Cure, imam sjenu. 12 dpo (koliko znam). Sad radila. U petak ocekujem, tj ne ocekujem. 
O soku sam. Nakon 2 min se pocela nazirati. Nije neka jaka jaka crta, al vidim ju! Bez mjenjanja kontrasta i sl

----------


## mašnica

Slikaj nam!!! Juhuuuu!!! Bravooo!

----------


## justme409

Sjetite me pliz na koju ono stranicu se stavi?

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Justme, tako mi je dragooo!  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Sjetite me pliz na koju ono stranicu se stavi?


https://imgbb.com/

----------


## justme409

Evo nasla sam u komentarima
 Sjetila se. Nadam se da ce biti ok. 
Slabo se vidi, ali sam ja sretna jer sam vidila skoro odmah, nakon 2 min cca. I vidi se u svim kutevima. Ne samo pod jednim. Ali slaba je. Racunam da je to ok za 12 dpo i popodnevni urin (nisam mokrila cca 2 sata sigurno ja mislim).
https://ibb.co/d2vMjt8
https://ibb.co/LrDFL0F

----------


## Riri92

To je super crta za popodne i za 12 dpo. Čestitam, baš baš baaaš mi je drago!  :Very Happy: 

Svaki tjedan nova trudnica, pa ovo je vrh hahaha gotovo je sa odbrojavanjima, čini mi se da ćemo morati otvarati odbrojavanja do poroda.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ajme, ja sam u soku. Ici cu vaditi krv sigurno sutra. I veceras mozda jos jedan test jer vjerovatno necu moci izdrzati.

----------


## Andydea123

Super justme!!! Bas smo se zaredale,ma neka! Bas sam sretna!  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:  :Kiss:

----------


## Andydea123

Nego,justme,pilala ti nas o simptomima...hahaha pa hajde i ti doprinesi i reci tvoje simptome do testa!

----------


## justme409

Nista od simptoma. Razlika prijasnjih ciklusa i sadasnjeg je -puno manje iscjetka, skoro pa i nista. U 2 navrata neki gusti ful. Prije o su me prsa ubijala od boli, nakon o nista. Nesto slabo pocela. Al su me jucer svrbile za poluditi. I ovaj mjesec me nije bilo briga. Bas me nije zanimalo. Napravila sam test bez veze. A planirala cekati petak i bas nisam bila nestrpljiva ko prije. Prehladjena sam bila prije o. Sad dalje ovo sto mi curi nos pripisujem tome. I na 10dpo sam se probudila s idejom trudna sam. Al sam to onako ostavila sama sebi u rezervi. 
Znaci ovaj ciklus imam manje simptoma nego inace.

----------


## bubamara39

JUSTMEEEEE, pa puknut ce mi srce od srece. Netko je spomenuo da sam donijela srecu na forum. Vjerujte sretna sam ko nikad.

----------


## bubamara39

> Nego,justme,pilala ti nas o simptomima...hahaha pa hajde i ti doprinesi i reci tvoje simptome do testa!


Hahahahaha

----------


## mašnica

Sjenica je tu!!!! Wohooo! Bubamarica je stvarno prasinu trudničku posijala neka je! Koje veselje!

----------


## justme409

Drzim fige da do kraja ove godine ni jedna ne bude vise ovdje na ovom popisu. 

E jedino drugacije jos je bilo sto mi je smece jedan dan smrdilo uzasnooo i skoro sam povratila noseci ga u kontener. Ali opet, dogodilo mi se slicno i u jednom ciklusu daaaavnoooo prije. Eto. Doprinos ostvaren. Sad se molim da otvorim uskoro temu tamo. U petak cu se javiti ginekologu.

----------


## anita83

Cestitam justme

----------


## Himalaya

Znala sam justme! Imala sam neki osjećaj da si sljedeća hahahha Bravo  :Heart: 

Pa koliko nas je ostalo na listi? 5? Bubamara da još malo te svoje trudničke prašine. Za početak da dobijem ovulaciju  :Laughing:

----------


## mašnica

Ja da dobijem mengu hahahah jesmo lude

----------


## Himalaya

Mašnice, ti nisi više radila testove ili betu vadila? Ja se nekako uvijek nadam da možda ipak ima šanse da se primilo.

----------


## bubamara39

Evo jos malo trudnicke prasine. Jedno veliko iznenadenje. Ovo je molba od nase ljube555,jer je zena u šoku i nevjerici, a meni je cast da vam mogu poslat slike pa da prokomentiramo. Ja vidim, a vi? 
https://ibb.co/YDYJ130
https://ibb.co/HBsWrbm

----------


## justme409

Himalaya hvala tim i hvala svim drugim curama.  Sad mi drziten fige da ovaj put stignemo do kraja. Evo ja sam na ovoj folikulom otkrila da mi je o 5 dana kasnije bila od ocekivanog.... ne znam jeli tako svaki ciklus ili ne, al preporucam svima otici provjeriti. 
Masnica razumijem te skroz. Meni je prosli mj kasnila. Cekala sam ju i veselila sam joj se ful.

----------


## Andydea123

I ljube555 nam ima sjenicu!!!  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Himalaya

Justme vjerujem da će biti sve ok ovaj put. Naročito zato jer ćeš biti pod većom kontrolom svog liječnika. 
Ljube  :Heart: 

Vi ste sve lude hahah Dođe mi da i ja pišnem koju ahhah

----------


## justme409

Znamda mozda nije po pravilima, ali ako admini dopustaju ja bi da ovo prvo odbrojanje novo obavezno ima i bubamaru koja nije stigla u odbrojavanje. I onda i ljubu koja nije bila ovaj mjesec. Da se ne zaboravi

----------


## bubamara39

> Znamda mozda nije po pravilima, ali ako admini dopustaju ja bi da ovo prvo odbrojanje novo obavezno ima i bubamaru koja nije stigla u odbrojavanje. I onda i ljubu koja nije bila ovaj mjesec. Da se ne zaboravi


Ti si tako divna. Sve je u redu. Pravila su da se postuju. Drago mi je biti tu bez obzira na liste.

----------


## justme409

Nisam vidjela takva pravila bas izricito. I mislm da bi nam svima bilo drago.

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam vidjela takva pravila bas izricito. I mislm da bi nam svima bilo drago.


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Pravila su da se krše. Sad kad dobijem opomenu.  :lool:  
Moderatorice, ako nas čitate, zezam se.  :lool:  

Ljube, iskreno, ja ne vidim crtu. Ali vjerujem da je do mene jer vidiš da druge cure vide.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Mislim da nebi nastetilo forumu kad bi to napravili. Ajme kako ce se sad brzo mjenjati teme. Prvo vas 3, pa andydea i nadam se jos uvijek masnica, pa ja i ljube. Oce nam se tko jos pridruziti? Nadam se da da.

----------


## Riri92

Ma normalno da ne bi, ta odbrojavanja bi svakako bila otvorena, svejedno je za forum jel jedno ime više ili manje.

----------


## justme409

Onda smo mi dogovorile. Ako moderatori misle da ne moze neka nam jave  :Smile:  

Za 2tjedna novo trostruko odbrojavanje. Jel tako?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam pitala cokoladicu, rekla je da smo slobodne biti trudne u odbrojavati u kojim god kombinacijama zelimo, samo da se ne svadamo. Tako da eto!

Ajme koja sreca!! 
JustMe, crta je super za 12dpo! 

Ljube, ja vidim sjenu! Pisni svakako sutra opet sa prvim jutarnjim. Ako nemas test moja preporuka je iz Mullera njihov onaj. Ili trakica ili plasticni! 
Jako mi je drago zbog tebe!!

Pa ovo je najsretnije odbrojavanje ikad! Hvala ti Riri  :Grin:  

A ja sam i mislila da odbrojavanje otvaramo Alice, Bubamara i ja. Ne znam dal ko ide s nama jos. U svakom slucaju biti ce to jako kratka odbrojavanja hahaha, ali neka. Bitno da se zapise.

Jedva cekam nove slike testova.

----------


## mašnica

> Mašnice, ti nisi više radila testove ili betu vadila? Ja se nekako uvijek nadam da možda ipak ima šanse da se primilo.


Nisam...šarafi me dolje i cice me bole valjda ce krenuti ovih dana više.

I ja se veselim trostrukom ili cetverostrukom odbrojavanju.

Ljube ja vidim ali njeznu njeznu...ponovi za 2 dana  :Smile:  jel to 1.jutarnja ili?

----------


## Riri92

> Pa ovo je najsretnije odbrojavanje ikad! Hvala ti Riri


Nemoj mi, umislit ću se.  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

Riri kako si ti?

----------


## Riri92

> Riri kako si ti?


Dobro sam.  :Smile:  
Danas me već manje boli nego jučer. I procvala sam otkad su se malom otkucaji popeli na oko 140.

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam...šarafi me dolje i cice me bole valjda ce krenuti ovih dana više.
> 
> I ja se veselim trostrukom ili cetverostrukom odbrojavanju.
> 
> Ljube ja vidim ali njeznu njeznu...ponovi za 2 dana  jel to 1.jutarnja ili?


Nije jutarnji... i tek 10dno... tek u pon.trebam dobiti M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam pitala cokoladicu, rekla je da smo slobodne biti trudne u odbrojavati u kojim god kombinacijama zelimo, samo da se ne svadamo. Tako da eto!
> 
> Ajme koja sreca!! 
> JustMe, crta je super za 12dpo! 
> 
> Ljube, ja vidim sjenu! Pisni svakako sutra opet sa prvim jutarnjim. Ako nemas test moja preporuka je iz Mullera njihov onaj. Ili trakica ili plasticni! 
> Jako mi je drago zbog tebe!!
> 
> Pa ovo je najsretnije odbrojavanje ikad! Hvala ti Riri  
> ...


Hvala... glavno da je ne umisljam...i da vidim ne samo ja nego vise nas.... hvala vam cure od svega srca i sretno nama svima bilo do kraja[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Daaaa napokon imamo kratka i slatka odbrojavanja. Ajde kad vidimo ono koje se razvuklo od 2017 do 2018te... jel se sicate... zasluzile smo.

----------


## justme409

Ja sam sad tako uzbudjena. Da sam malo djete trcala bi u krug vjetovatno. Kaoo ste se vi smirile? Kad ste se smirile? Ja ne znam kako cu ovakva docekati taj pregled prvi

----------


## Riri92

> Ja sam sad tako uzbudjena. Da sam malo djete trcala bi u krug vjetovatno. Kaoo ste se vi smirile? Kad ste se smirile? Ja ne znam kako cu ovakva docekati taj pregled prvi


Ja sam se smirila kad sam čula srce.  :Smile:  
I onda sam opet postala nemirna do svakog idućeg pregleda. Onda sam se opet malo smirila kad se počeo micati. 
Onda sam se nekidan opet uznemirila. Sad ću se potpuno smiriti kad se rodi.  :lool:  A kad se rodi onda ću vjerojatno misliti da ću se smiriti kad se odseli.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Mislim da cemo se sljedeci pit smiriti kad umremo.... realno.... pogotovo ako nas budu iznenadjivali nekako hahahaha.  
Al ajde nek cujemo to srce napokon i da dobijem svoje poklone za bozic. Hahahaha

----------


## mašnica

Evo stigla je. 1DC

----------


## bubamara39

Riri, to je najvaznije  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Masnica eto, prije cete poceti raditi. Moramo se strateski raspodjeliti. Drzim vam fige cure da stvarno sto prije uspije. Znam kako je meni bilo neke mjesece. Ali evo, s jednim jajovodom uspjelo je.

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello!

Just Me-cestitaaaaaam. Bas sam sretna!

Ljube, ja bih cestitala i tebi jer ja vidim sjenicu. Takva je identicna bila i moja prva sjenica-razvalila sam test da je vidim i zvala mm da ne bude da umisljam. Nakon te skoro pa nevidljive sjene je krenulo lagano.....ja misli da je to to!!!!  :Smile: 

Riri- drago mi je da je sve proslo OK i da se osjecas dobro!

Na forumu cekanje i cekanje pa kad je krenulo.....bas je krenulo. :D Yay!

----------


## justme409

Hvalaa. Evo vidis, ja jos ne vjerujem. I odmah krenuli simptomi. Mucnina i sve to hahahahahah. 
Sad mi dajte savjete kako ste se rjesili cigarete. Ja pusim 10 kom dnevno sigurno.

----------


## Andydea123

> Znamda mozda nije po pravilima, ali ako admini dopustaju ja bi da ovo prvo odbrojanje novo obavezno ima i bubamaru koja nije stigla u odbrojavanje. I onda i ljubu koja nije bila ovaj mjesec. Da se ne zaboravi


Ja sam za! I za to da napravimo trudnicko odbrojavanje nas svih jer je ovo ja mislim rekord hshaha. Bas bi se volila nastavit druzit sa vama!

----------


## justme409

Andydea obavezno!!! Moze. Onda imamo trudnicko odbrojavanje gdje cemo pisati lijepe stvari samo. Ruzne stvari i strahove cemo pisati u onoj strahovi i strepnje. Tako da trudne budemo okruzene samo s lijepim temama, djeljenjem iskustva u opremanju za bebacha.... a i da smo u toku tko rodi, pa se mozemo skupljati i kupovati poklone u grupama hahahaaha. Ali ako se za par godina ne nadjemo negdje nista jismo napravile


P.s. ja ni ne znam koliko ima plusica u grupi. Tesko mi pratiti vise

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ja sam za! I za to da napravimo trudnicko odbrojavanje nas svih jer je ovo ja mislim rekord hshaha. Bas bi se volila nastavit druzit sa vama!


Ajme daaaa!!! 
Ne mora biti odbrojavanje ako nije po pravilima ali svakako neka tema zajednicka da se pratimo! Bas bi voljela! Tolko odbrojavanja sam ispratila, pa vi ste jedine samnom plusic docekale bas bi voljela da nastavimo u revijalnom tonu!

JustMe, ja bi popusila kutiju kroz 24h (znaci ne u jednon danu ali ono, kroz dan i pol). Za pocetak sam presla na one najtanje slimsice. Sad sam na nekih 4 cigarete dnevno. Nejde bas preko noci, ali psihicki lakse nego ikad prije kad sam razmisljala da bi prestala radi sebe same.
I Riri mi je dala dobar savjet, nekad zapalim pa na pola cigarete ugasim. Pa onda recimo zapalim 5-6 puta dnevno ali pola od toga bude do pola cigarete. 

Ljube, bome za 10dpo ne moze biti bolja sjenica. Vjerujem da je to to! 

Sto se tice smirivanja, meni je najgore bilo do izostanka menge. Jer nisam vjerovala ni testovima, ni sebi, i ne bi ni dragom Bogu da mi osobno dosao samarcinu zakeljiti! 
I tih dana sam bila najtuznija i najvise se bojala i pisala testove ko luda. Kad je napokon zakasnila M sam se malo smirila. Al obzirom da dugo cekam na pregled (preko 20dana) bez ikakvih simptoma, svaki dan je izazov  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Evo stigla je. 1DC


Masnuce, kad je vec morala doci, nek je onda dosla vise. Ali svaka ti cast, onakva crta i na kraju nista. Ti si cijelo vrijeme ostala pozitivna a znam da ti nije bilo lako, i da ti nije ni sad. Vjerujem da ce te taj tvoj borbeni stav dovesti do plusica! Drzi se  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

S koliko si pocela smanjivati. Ja i ljube se dogovorile da cemo sutra max 10, pa dan pocdan samo jednu maknuti. 
A ovo s pola cigarete sam ja riri rekla, tako sam ja prvi  put hahahahaha. Drago mi je da je upalilo svima. Tp mi je isto plan poceti koristiti kad sa 6 budem prelazila na 5 i sl.... 

E i voo tocno sto si rekla. Treba sad docekati petak i dan neočekivane. Pa opet pregled. Ja pregled planiram tek u 7tt.jer ne zelim da me uopce diraju prije osim u nekom slucaju hitnom naravno. Tako da jos 3 tjedna meni sigurno nista od pregleda. I ja cu se nacekati. Al ocu odmah viditi sve da se ne mislim. 
Ja sam jos jednog popisala sat vremena nakon onoga i divim im se oboma svako malo. Al isto, kao da nisu moji.


E da, i masnica i ja sam ti htjela reci svaka cast na kul stavu. I iskreno, ja sam tako pocela od proslog pretproslog mj, i mislim da mi je to pomoglo da se skuliram, opustim i da dodje do neceg

----------


## Riri92

Mašnice i ja ti skidam kapu.  :Kiss:  

Justme, ma prestat ćeš. Nije lako ali evo ja sam prestala, a znala sam drmnit i po dvije kutije dnevno. Imala sam nekih kikseva, naravno. Zadnjih par dimova sam povukla prije nekih tjedan dana. Sad više neću jer mi je takva situacija da se jako moram čuvati i ne želim uopće izazivati sudbinu ni sa čim. 

Pomaže i kad promijeniš navike koje te vežu uz cigaretu. Za primjer, muž i ja smo ujutro čim se probudimo kuhali kavu i išli na balkon zapaliti. Sad se probudim i doručkujem.  :lool:  
Pomoglo mi je i to što se on skroz prebacio na balkon, ne dimi u stanu više. To je meni veliko olakšanje jer nisam od onih sretnica kojima cigareta zasmrdi u trudnoći, meni i dalje jako miriše.

----------


## justme409

Ma sad mi je sve nevjerojatno. Al pocinjem. Uf. Ti si nam znaci izvan ooasnosti sad? Mozemo se opustiti? Ti ces mirovati i sve ce biti odlicno

----------


## Riri92

> Ma sad mi je sve nevjerojatno. Al pocinjem. Uf. Ti si nam znaci izvan ooasnosti sad? Mozemo se opustiti? Ti ces mirovati i sve ce biti odlicno


Sretno, ne sumnjam ja da ćeš uspjeti!  :Smile:  

Možete haha. Moram mirovati, ležati na lijevom boku, idem samo do wca i nazad u krevet. Ali dobro, dubila bih sad i na glavi do 5.4. da moram, samo da sve bude dobro.

----------


## justme409

Bas strogo mirovanje? Zao mi je da ti je tako ispalo. Ali vidim da si svjesna za koga je to i da ce se isplatiti na kraju. Pocni pisati dnevnik jedne trudnice. Mozda ga na kraju prodas oo knjigu hahahaha.

----------


## Riri92

Da, trenutno baš strogo, a vidjet ćemo hoće i ostati tako. 
Ma nema veze, ja sam imala lijepih 5 ipo mjeseci. Šta bi tek mogle reći cure koje cijelu trudnoću preleže. Jedino me muči ta lijeva strana jer mi je lijevi kuk poprilično uništen još odavno pa me boli, ali naći ću neke prirodne metode ili nešto da ne ubacujem stalno neku kemiju u sebe. 

Hahahaha i mogla bih, očekujem onda par narudžbi od vas tu.  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Ne znam sto ti reci za polozaj. Mogu samo da se nadam da ce te pustiti prije da se dizes, i da sve zavrsi naravno dobrom naravno da cemo naruciti. Moras i nas spomenuti kad smo dio tvoje trudnoce hahahahaha. A too nece htjeti imati knjigu di je lik

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha dogovoreno, spominjem vas!  :lool:

----------


## justme409

Eto nasli smo kako cemo tebi ubiti vrijeme, a ja sam odlucila s istim nacinom zivota dalje. Raditi u gradjevini i na treninzima isto. Ako je uspilo do sad i dalje ce

----------


## anita83

Ljube nam ima super crticu!! Riri moras obrisat ekran podhitno hehe izdeprimirala si nam Ljubu  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Stvarno? 
Oprosti Ljube, nije mi to bila namjera. Bilo bi mi glupo da sam ti lagala da vidim ako ne vidim. Ali zato sam odmah i rekla, ako svi vide osim mene, jasno je da je do mene. U svakom slučaju, želim ti predivnu i mirnu trudnoću.  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
14.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~44.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~42.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~33.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~30.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## mašnica

Dobro jutro. Tko ima jutarnje mučnine? Kako ste curke?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!

Masnica, ja ne  :Grin: 

Ima kakvih novosti? JustMe kad vadis betu?

Ljube, si pisnula jos kaj? 

Jelena, Himalaya kaj ima kod vas?

----------


## Himalaya

Jutro, pa ja još piškim trakice i ništa od O. Jučer je malo potamnila, a danas ujutro opet bijela. Ne znam što se događa...čekat ću pa bok  :Coffee:

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro!
> 
> Masnica, ja ne 
> 
> Ima kakvih novosti? JustMe kad vadis betu?
> 
> Ljube, si pisnula jos kaj? 
> 
> Jelena, Himalaya kaj ima kod vas?


Nisam.... pa razmisljam da necu vise nego cekati cu da mi pocni kasniti M...

Bojim se scenarija od Masnice[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JelenaR

> Jutro!
> 
> Masnica, ja ne 
> 
> Ima kakvih novosti? JustMe kad vadis betu?
> 
> Ljube, si pisnula jos kaj? 
> 
> Jelena, Himalaya kaj ima kod vas?


Ja evo (ne)cekam za 3 dana vjesticu,nisam bas dobro ovih dana pa mi je svejedno dosla ne dosla...kako se vi curke trudnice osjecate,jeste rekli ikome??

----------


## justme409

Ja nemam nista. Al meni jos nije ni doso 15dpo. 
Idem nakon posla vaditi betu. Popodne ce.biti nalaz. 
I ja sam rekla.m naravmo i frendici koja je taman samnom pricala kad sam test radila i naravno vama

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, javi obavezni rezultate! Jedva cekam!

Ljube, pametno. Svaka cast da mozes tak. A koji test si piskila ovo kaj je sjenu bacilo?

Jelena, o joj! Nadam se kaj god da je da ce se brzo biti bolje  :grouphug: 

Himalaya, a nista, morat ces biti vrijedna. Jel piskis jednu ili dvije dnevno? 

Mi smo rekli najblizima. Roditeljima i braci. I kumovima koji su nam najblizi prijatelji, jer nikom nije bilo jasno zasto Jagodica nece koktel onaj kupljeni  :Grin:

----------


## pearl 22

Ajme justme i ljube pa vi imate drugu crticu! Čestitam vam od srca! Naravno čestitam i alice, andy,jagodici i dobrom duhu ovog foruma Riri!
Jaaaako dugo me nije bilo, ali pratim vas stalno!  
Pišite 15dc i molim jaaaaaako puno trudničke prašine!

----------


## JelenaR

> JustMe, javi obavezni rezultate! Jedva cekam!
> 
> Ljube, pametno. Svaka cast da mozes tak. A koji test si piskila ovo kaj je sjenu bacilo?
> 
> Jelena, o joj! Nadam se kaj god da je da ce se brzo biti bolje 
> 
> Himalaya, a nista, morat ces biti vrijedna. Jel piskis jednu ili dvije dnevno? 
> 
> Mi smo rekli najblizima. Roditeljima i braci. I kumovima koji su nam najblizi prijatelji, jer nikom nije bilo jasno zasto Jagodica nece koktel onaj kupljeni


Hvala draga...ma bit ce bolje,proci ce sve :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Pearl hahahahaha da evo i to dočekali napokon. 

I ja sam jos uvijek malo u soku. Krv izvadjena, nalaz veceras oko 6sati. Javim odmah naravno. Sad otkakosam vidjela tu drugu crticu sad odmah imam sve simptome hahahahahha
Danas sam bila gladna ko pas samo 2 sata od dorucka obilnog. Al toliko gladna da me zeludac  bolio. Tlak mi je pao, i umorna sam ko pas. Al i ovo jugo....

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme justme i ljube pa vi imate drugu crticu! Čestitam vam od srca! Naravno čestitam i alice, andy,jagodici i dobrom duhu ovog foruma Riri!
> Jaaaako dugo me nije bilo, ali pratim vas stalno!  
> Pišite 15dc i molim jaaaaaako puno trudničke prašine!


Poslala sam ti PP

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pearl, dobrodosla i brzo otisla!
Hvala na cestitkama. Ti si taman sad negdje u radnoj fazi ciklusa?  :Grin:

----------


## pearl 22

Hvala! Radna faza završila. Sada čekam. Naručena sam za dva tjedna u Petrovu tako da ako i sada ne bude ništa idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## justme409

Sretno vam!!!!

----------


## Riri92

Pearl, hvala! Želim ti da što prije otvoriš i ti odbrojavanje!  :Smile:  Evo posipam te prašinom u valovima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Justme, jedva čekam da nam javiš  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Eto, potvrđujem. Beta 53!!!! Bolja neg sto sam ja ocekivala. Ja ocekivala neku od 30.

----------


## Riri92

Ajmee Justme, taman dođem da vidim jesi javila šta.  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam još jednom, beta je super!

----------


## pearl 22

Ma bravo! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## justme409

I najbitnije, nema smedjarenja. Place mi se od srece. Ja se nadam da stvarno necu ni kap krvi viditi.

----------


## justme409

I btw. Danas ni jednu nisam zapalila. Do evo sad.

----------


## justme409

Sutra cu se opremiti s mentol bombonima bez secera ili necim. Da se zabavljam. Vise mi fali kao neka moja ideja da je to gust jeli...

----------


## Riri92

> I btw. Danas ni jednu nisam zapalila. Do evo sad.


Braaavo, pa baš ti ide. Svaka čast.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Procitala sam neke ruzne clanke pa mi je lakse ne pusiti. 

Nego dajte mi sad upute cure. Pretpostavljam da mogu zivjeti isto kao do sad. Ako se ugnjezdilo u svim ovim uvjetima mog zivota onda mu vjv pase. Ali sto izbjegavati....

----------


## Riri92

> Procitala sam neke ruzne clanke pa mi je lakse ne pusiti. 
> 
> Nego dajte mi sad upute cure. Pretpostavljam da mogu zivjeti isto kao do sad. Ako se ugnjezdilo u svim ovim uvjetima mog zivota onda mu vjv pase. Ali sto izbjegavati....


Ma sve što znaš i sama da ni inače ne valja. Pušenje, alkohol, stres. Ne znam kakvi su ti treninzi, znam da si ih spominjala. Nemoj da budu prenaporni. Ja sam dobila neke tablice tu u klinici gdje pratim trudnoću vezano za prehranu pa ima nekih stvari za izbjegavanje pa ti mogu to poslati ako hoćeš. Samo mi ostavi mail ili neki kontakt na pp.
U biti sve kao i do sad i sve što je štetno inače, sad je posebno štetno.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bravoooo, cestitaaam!!
I skroz sam ljubomorna za ovo ne pusenje. Oke, ponosna, ali i ljubomorna haha. Svaka cast! 
Ja zivim ko i prije minus alkohol, manje cigareta i to je to... Sto manje panike si stvaras to bolje. 

Pearl, ide prasina:   /* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubamara39

Justme, toooooooooo, jupiiiiii

----------


## justme409

Jagodica ja sam ti citala neki ruzni clanak koji opisuje djelovanje na bebin krvotok... zgrozilo me iskreno. Plus mislim da podsvjesno imam osjecaj da sam ja kriva za prvi spontani pa se sad drzim ko.... 

Riri sibnem ti u pp podatke

----------


## ljube555

Eto da vam javim... test ipak neg....  danas napustam vas definitivno, i tu moja borba zavrsava se[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25] ... ljubim vas i sretno svima trudnicama do kraja...a ostali da cim prije ugledaju plusic[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

<3

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
15.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~45.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~43.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~34.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~31.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Žao mi je ljube  :Heart:  Nek' te sreća prati  :grouphug:

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro...
Pearl 22, dobrodosla! Na listi si!  :Yes: 
Ljube,jako mi je zao... Drzi se i samo hrabro naprijed.  :grouphug: 
E da,netko je pitao ima li jutarnjih mucnina... Pa evo kod mene krenule od jucer i sinoc sam imala prvo povracanje. Ufff! Inace sve ok. Podnijet cu sve samo da beba bude dobro i da izguramo do kraja.
 Kako ste vi?

----------


## Viki88

justmee bravo,koja areca ,bas mi je drago radi tebe, neka si i ti nakon svega ugledala svoj plusic. drzim fige da ovaj put prode sve savrseno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Andy tocno znam. Ja sam jos mlada realno tako da ima meni vremena. Ja sam samo plinska komora. Uzas. 
Viki daaaa. Hvala ti. Kako stw ti i maleni junak?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, zao mi je. Ja bi ti savjetovala da bacis te testove jer ovo ti je vec druga sjena. Sretno!

----------


## mašnica

Kineski su se ocito pokvarili ja ih vise necu kupovati...lazna nada...

----------


## justme409

Ja sam zato otisla na betu. Nek meni krv potvrdi. Ovo viditi sjenu pa neg test.... strašno

----------


## justme409

Svim curama preporucujem, testic ako sumnjate i onda odmah betu. Lakse je puunnooooo, a i jeftinije.

----------


## bubamara39

Kako mi je zao ljube :Sad:

----------


## Andydea123

> Kako mi je zao ljube


I meni ... Bas bas...  :Sad:

----------


## AliceInChains

Jao Ljube, bas mi je zao. Nadala sma se dobrim vijestima. No, ako je bio test osjetljivosti od 20 moguce da je zato. Meni je nakon sjene onajd od 20 bio negativan, a oni od 10 su davali sjenu. Tek kroz nekoliko dana su ovi od 20 sjene bacali.  :Heart: 

Andy, i kod mene su krneule. Ne povracanje ali mi se manta i muka mi samo minus povracanje. 

Kako su ostale?

----------


## JelenaR

Ee curke,ja znam da nema nista ovaj mj,al sta vi  mislite o ovome testu,malo sam ga morala potamnit jer se ta linija jedva vidi i golim okom..ipak ja nevjerujem da je to pozitivno ali eto da cujem i vase misljenje
https://ibb.co/Pg9NygX

----------


## AliceInChains

> Ee curke,ja znam da nema nista ovaj mj,al sta vi  mislite o ovome testu,malo sam ga morala potamnit jer se ta linija jedva vidi i golim okom..ipak ja nevjerujem da je to pozitivno ali eto da cujem i vase misljenje
> https://ibb.co/Pg9NygX


Ja vidim tamniju sjenu (nadam se da je). Pokusaj sa testom koji je manje osjetljiv ili procekaj dva dana pa uradi opet (ako mozes cekat).  :Heart:

----------


## JelenaR

Ma nenadam se ja puno nista,i ovako sam ga rano uradila..hehe jbg...neznam ja koji je manje osjetljiv...ma ovaj sam imala kod sebe pa onako bezveze uradila...nemoze me iznenadit ni da je negativan :Grin:

----------


## pearl 22

Hvala svima na dobrodošlici i silnoj prašini, mora upaliti, nema druge. 

Ljube žao mi je, nemam ti šta drugo reći.
I ja tako pred nekih dvije godine imala dva testa u jednom danu pozitivna  (24dc)(imala ih doma pa mi vrag nije dao mira). ne moram vam ni reći kako sam se osjećala. Da bi nakon dva dana krenulo brljavljenje, test negativan. E tako me opalilo da više ne radim testove. 
U prvoj trudnoći sam 28 dc pišnula neki kineski, ostao mi zadnji doma od te pošiljke. Izvrtila ga kraj prozora sa svih strana, ništa. Tada sam mjerila bazalnu već 15mjeseci. Naravno temp. nije padala pa sam 18dpo napokon uzela test i pokazao drugu crticu taj tren. (Još ga čuvam)

----------


## bubamara39

Jelena i ja vidim tamniju sjenu :Smile:

----------


## JelenaR

https://ibb.co/8PrW4Bm
Evo cure bez filtera..mada se nevidi skoro nimalo..jakoooo slabo

----------


## sara79

> https://ibb.co/8PrW4Bm
> Evo cure bez filtera..mada se nevidi skoro nimalo..jakoooo slabo


Ovo ja i te kako vidim golim okom!
Odi u ljekarnu i kupi test Gravignost Ultra ili Geratherm za ujutro i ponovi.

Gravignost mini zaobilazi!!!!

----------


## YOYo12

Pozdrav svima, nova sam tu, ali mi se cini full zanimljiva ova stranica. Ja se nadam da cu napokon vidjeti + 2 godine nakon spontanog u 19om tjednu

----------


## YOYo12

Pozdrav, malo sam preletila citavu temu, ja se nadam da cu uskoro vidjeti svoj +n 2 godine nakon spontanog

----------


## AliceInChains

I ja vidim i na ovom bez filtera Jelena. Gravignost Ultra ti je osjetljiv na 10. Ako zelis uraditi test mozes njega. Drzim figeeee!!!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja ne mogu skuziti jel to sjena, prvo sam mislila da je to kaj vidim onaj prijelaz na testu, ali ocito je to ta sjena. Ne znam di treba biti druga crta. 
Potpisujem Saru u savjetu za sva tri testa! 
Sretno od srca i javi nam!!

----------


## bubamara39

Yoyo, pozdrav i dobrodosla u nas babinjak :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

> I ja vidim i na ovom bez filtera Jelena. Gravignost Ultra ti je osjetljiv na 10. Ako zelis uraditi test mozes njega. Drzim figeeee!!!!!


I ja isto, na obje slike, toliko me zbediralo ljubino iskustvo i ta sjena da zelim ostat suzdrzana, al ja  fakat vidim sve te sjene

----------


## JelenaR

Curke,hvala na podrsci,ja sam vam.optimista veliki pa tako da ne brinem uopste,idemo dalje sta god bude,hah kod mene uvjek neki nakazni testovi...sve ce da bude kad treba,zar ne??

----------


## justme409

Jelena odlican stav! Koji si ti dpo?

----------


## JelenaR

> Jelena odlican stav! Koji si ti dpo?


Danas je 12.dpo
Hvala justme,samo pozitiva,iako me je evo gripa oborila vec tri dana,a nisam 10 noci spavala skoro nikako,idemo samo hrabroo....joj curke vi ste bas super...

----------


## Andydea123

> I ja isto, na obje slike, toliko me zbediralo ljubino iskustvo i ta sjena da zelim ostat suzdrzana, al ja  fakat vidim sve te sjene


Pa da...i ja vidim ali cure moje jedan savjet... Strpite se do dana ocekivane M pa radite testove. Ovo sve moze bit i da je bilo pozitivno ali bila mozda biokemijska a vi je detektirale jer se testirate rano. Sacuvajte zivce!

----------


## JelenaR

> Pa da...i ja vidim ali cure moje jedan savjet... Strpite se do dana ocekivane M pa radite testove. Ovo sve moze bit i da je bilo pozitivno ali bila mozda biokemijska a vi je detektirale jer se testirate rano. Sacuvajte zivce!


Draga hvala ti,kao sto sam vec i rekla,ne nadam se puno ni cemu,bit ce kad tad....

----------


## Riri92

Ljube, žao mi je. Sretno dalje! 

Jelena, super ti je stav! Svaka čast.  :Smile:  Meni se čini da vidim sjenu, ali ne znam uopće jel gledam na dobro mjesto gdje treba biti. 

Yoyo, dobrodošla i sretno! 

Cure, ja sam vam došla javiti da sam izašla iz bolnice. Na pregledu je sve bilo super i pustili su me. Presretna sam!  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
16.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~46.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~44.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~35.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~32.dc-pozitivan test
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Dobro jutro cure! 
YOYo12,dobrodosla!!! Zelis na listu? Napisi dan ciklusa (dc) i ja te pisem. :Yes:  sretno i sto prije ugledala +!

----------


## justme409

Pa andydea ti i ja smo samo 3 dana razlike. Kad je tebi pregled?

----------


## Andydea123

> Pa andydea ti i ja smo samo 3 dana razlike. Kad je tebi pregled?


U ponedjeljak cu zvat gina da me naruci. Nema mi smisla prerano ici. Kad ces ti?

----------


## justme409

I ja cu u pon zvati gin. Tj culi sko se preko wapp kad.mi je doso nalaz pa smo rekli da cemo se cuti u pon. Necu ni ja prerano ici da nebi bilo. Ajde se javi pp. Da ne spamamo ovdje hahaha

----------


## YOYo12

Naravno da zelim, danas je 17dc, u cetvrtak sam ulovila peek na LH trakici, bilo je akcije jucer a bome i jutros  :Smile: . Ciklusi mi traje od 27-29 dana.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Yoyo, dobrodosla!

Jelena, ima novosti kakvih? Si pisnula jos kaj?

Curke, javite kad su pregledi. Ja brojim jos sitno do svog...ajde da i to docekam! 

Masnica, Himalaya, Pearl kaj ima, kako ste?

----------


## JelenaR

Curke,evo moja vjestica ipak dosla,jbg..novi mjesec nova nafaka,idemo dalje,Bogu hvala pa nisam ni ocekivala nista,bit ce nekad   :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Ja još čekam O

----------


## justme409

Himalaya drzim fige da dodje ovaj mjesec!

----------


## Riri92

> Curke,evo moja vjestica ipak dosla,jbg..novi mjesec nova nafaka,idemo dalje,Bogu hvala pa nisam ni ocekivala nista,bit ce nekad


Žao mi je.. Bit će, naravno!  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
17.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~47.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~45.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~36.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~33.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena, je**mu!... Samo hrabro dalje! Sad si mozes natociti casu vina/pive komotno haha.

Himalaya, pa ti bus se bome nacekala ovaj ciklus! Ak ti kaj znaci nama prije nego je upalilo, pocele su mi O stizati par dana kasnije. Tako da sretno s hvatanjem, i pokrivanjem!

Andy, JustMe, ja totalno zaboravim na vase plusice pa kad dodem se sjetim i sva se raznjezim  :Heart: 

Alice, Bubamara, kad su vama sljedeci pregledi. Alice znam da si ti tek bila ali nisam zapamtila za kolko je sljedeci.

Masnice kako si nam ti?

----------


## justme409

Himalaya, ovo sto je jagodica rekla. I meni je u dobitnom ciklusu kasnila o. Inace mi ciklusi traju 26, 27 dana. Riiiiijetkooooo kad 29 dana. Ovaj mj bi trajao barem 30, 31 sto bi mi bilo prvi put u zivotu tako dugo. 
Paaaaa, drzim fige

----------


## JelenaR

Jagodice,hvala,,,ma sad malo pustim mozak na odmor od svega,bas sam bila malo i pod stresom ovih dana,idemo u nove pobjede...
 :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## bubamara39

Bok cure. Glava me ubija. Jos nisam nista popila, pokusavam se umiriti i pijem tekucine, al uff....
Pregled mi je u cetvrtak

----------


## Andydea123

Jagodice  :Kiss:

----------


## mašnica

Hvala na pitanju ja sam koliko toliko ok, imam nekih problema koje ne znam da li ću tako skoro riješiti...preokrenulo mi se dosta toga i ne znam više što da vam napišem. Gubim volju i ne razmišlja mi se iskreno o novoj T trenutno bar za neko vrijeme...nemojte mi zamjeriti. Rado vas čitam i škicam, ali malo ću pauzirati pa se nadam se vratiti kroz neko vrijeme kad se sve malo drugačije posloži i privatno i poslovno.

Hvala na podršci... sretno svim novim trudnicama, a ostalima želim puno sreće da dođu do svog plusića.

----------


## Himalaya

Ovaj ciklus će vjerojatno pasti u vodu. Ovaj tjedan sam na službenom putu. Danas ujutro smo za svaki slučaj pokrili i evo me sad u hotelu sa svim simptomima O (cervikalna sluz, bolovi u jajniku i sl) . Vjerojatno će O biti noćas ili sutra. Nadam se da se računa današnje pokrivanje iako mislim da je bilo prerano.
Mašnice ❤️

----------


## justme409

Himalaya, mi smo pokrivali ovaj ciklus 4 dana za redom, i zadnji nam je bio prijelaz s cetvrtka na petak (cetvrtak vecer). O je bila u petak ili subotu cak.... i eto, upalilo je. Prijasnjih ciklusa bi pokrili dane kad sam bila uvjerena da je o i nista!!! 
S tim da sam ja ovaj ciklus bila uvjerena 100% da ce mi o biti u pon, a fm rekla da nema sanse, i u cet pokazala da ce biti petak ili subotu. Tako da, ni ti simptomi nisu bas nesto sigurni

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
18.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~48.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~46.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~37.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~34.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mašnica~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Himalaya

Justme, tako mi je drago da za vas. Hvala ti

----------


## Andydea123

Masnica,bas mi je zao sto imas problema. Nadam se da ces ubrzo sve probleme rijesit i da ces ubrzo ugledat +.  :grouphug:  Zelis da te maknem sa liste?

----------


## Andydea123

Evo da prijavim... Zvala gina. Njegova sestra mi je rekla da mogu danas doc ili u srijedu. Sad neznam... Mozda da danas idem pa da samo provjeri jeli sve ok. Ufff sad mi je doslo iz guzice u glavu da je to to! Hahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Himalaya, vrijedi itekako prije pokriti! Uvijek bolje da plivaci cekaji JS nego obrnuto. Tako da dobro ste napravili.

Masnice, joj pa bas mi je zao, bas si bila sva pozitivna. Kaj god da se dogada nadam se da ce se rijesiti brzo, i nadam se da ces nam se brzo opet vratiti. Samo hrabro kao i do sada!  :Heart: 

Andy, opa!! Bome svi cete prije mene doci na red hahaha. Znas i sama da tako rano jos neces vidjeti plod jer jer to jos tockica malena, ali trudnocu mozes potvrditi.

JustMe, jel i ti danas zoves gina ili sam pomijesala?

Ostale, kaj ima, kako ste?

----------


## justme409

Evo i mene gin narucio u pon. To mi je 5+5 ja mislim tako da se nadam da cu barem nesto viditi. Doduse nadala sam se na prvom uvz odmah viditi sve.

----------


## pearl 22

Evo samo da vas na brzinu pozdravim. Stvarno ste uranile s pregledima. Ali neka bit ćete mirnije. Mene sestra nije ni htjela naručiti prije 8. tjedna. 
Himalaya ništa nije otpisano, obično se iznenadimo kad najmanje očekujemo.
Mašnica neka sve ružno čim prije prođe. Sretno!

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello svima!

Novim kolacima zelim dobrodoslicu i da sto prije ugledaju plusic.

Ne znam sta sam uspjela procitat, a sta sam prije komentarisala. Bila mi je svekrva 3 dana pa sam samo malo citala. 

Jelena, u nove pobijede...samo polako. 

Jagodice, naredni mi je pregled 3.12.

Himalaya, i ja sam ti samo pokrila prije ovulacije i to dva puta jer sam sa kcerkom isla u bolnicu. Linija na LH je bila blago svjetlija od kontrolne i eto upalilo je-otprilike kontam da smo radili 2 i 4 ili 5 dana prije ovulacije tako da sve je moguce. Bitni su dnai prije O itekako. 

Just Me, Andy, stel uzbudjene radi pregleda? 

Ja, vjeciti paranoik, sam napustila intenet i sve trudnicke teme. Nadam se da cemo ovdje imati neku pozitivnu trudnicku temu gdje se necemo bedaciti. :D

----------


## justme409

Meni je prebacio za cetvrtak pregled. 28.11. Ma sto se mene tice ja bi sto kasnije. Da sve vidim. Al on reko tako, pa eto.... tad sam 6+2 pa mozda i bude nesto

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo samo da vas na brzinu pozdravim. Stvarno ste uranile s pregledima. Ali neka bit ćete mirnije. Mene sestra nije ni htjela naručiti prije 8. tjedna. 
> Himalaya ništa nije otpisano, obično se iznenadimo kad najmanje očekujemo.
> Mašnica neka sve ružno čim prije prođe. Sretno!


Ja sam bila na pregledu danas 5+2 i znala sam da se nista nece vidit ali zbog prijasnjeg loseg ishoda zelila sam znat da je sve ok. I je,bogu hvala. Sljedeci tjedan ponovno pregled kad bi se moglo nesto i vidit. Danas mi je vadio papu. Imam blagu hiperstimulaciju desnog jajnika i zbog toga sam jako naduta ali to bi s vremenom trebalo proc samo od sebe. Ja sam si kupila kefir i mljeveni lan pa cu pit ujutro i navecer. Valjda ce pomoc. I da,na uzv se vidi samo mala tockica.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajme Andy super!! 
Evo JustMe, onda ces i ti vidjeti tockicu! 

Ja jedva cekam Srijedu, ajme tolko se veselim...prestala sam se bedirati vise i misliti da nest nije oke i jedva cekam da to dozivim! Nadam se da ce dopustiti da i muz sudjeluje na uzv-u, oboje bi to htjeli!

A onda mozemo krenuti uskoro i na trudnicke sa pozitivom kad nam i JustMe odradi pregled! Posto je njena ideja ja bih da ona ima cast otvaranja te iskljucivo pozitivne teme!

----------


## justme409

Hmmm, nadam se sa cemo odmah vidjeti i srce pa da odmah otvorim tu pozitivinu temu. Drzite fige. 
Al bas nekako sam opustena skroz. Malo me panika uhvati s vremena na vrijeme, al onaj onako opce zivotni jer mi je prvo. Ali dobro

----------


## bubamara39

I ja jedva cekam pregled, cetvrtak u 8:30 :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ti ces vec sve viditi. I otvoriti novo odbrojavanje uskoro.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Znaci i dalje otvaramo onak kak smo rekli? Trajat ce nam samo tjedan dana odbrojavanje  :Crying or Very sad:   :lool:

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
19.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~49.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~~~47.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~38.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~~~35.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## justme409

A jagodica, nek i 2 dana traje. Bitmo da imas priliku otvoriti ga. Hahahahaahahah 
Ja pojma nemam kako otvaramo. Ja se veselim srcu za novu temu hahaha

----------


## Riri92

Opet donosim lijepe vijesti! 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93734-EmaG-je-rodila!

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
20.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~50.dc-pozitivan test
AliceInChains~~~~~~48.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~39.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~36.dc-pozitivan test

Odbrojavalice

Himalaya~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Opet donosim lijepe vijesti! 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93734-EmaG-je-rodila!


Čestitaaaam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:  :Naklon:

----------


## Andydea123

Čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cestitke nasoj Emi  :Heart:  

Dooooobro jutro odbrojavalice i necekalice! 
Ja odbrojavam 6 sati do pregleda :D  

Kako je u odbrojavalicama? Jel se pokriva, jel ima simptoma?

----------


## Andydea123

Jagodice,jedva cekamo da se vratis sa pregleda! Javiii!!!

----------


## Riri92

Čekamo Jagodicu i čekamo novo odbrojavanje!  :Smile:  

Dok čekamo lijepe vijesti, samo da vam kažem da sam opet u bolnici od nedjelje i ostajem do 28. tt, a dalje ćemo vidjeti. Bila sam tužna u početku, ali mališa je okej, to je jedino bitno.  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Jagodica jos sat.vremena. jedva cekam cuti. 

Riri sve znas. Junacina

----------


## Riri92

> Riri sve znas. Junacina


 :Heart:

----------


## bubamara39

Riri, sreca pa si teska pozitiva, i braavo za taj stav!
Jagodiceee, cekamo teee :Smile: 
A ja sam vam ujutro u 8 30, drzite fige

----------


## pearl 22

Riri čuvaj se i pazi na svog malog borca. 
Bubamara čekamo te ujutro!
Izgleda da će jagodica imati najkraće  odbrojavanje ikad...

----------


## justme409

Mogu jagodica i bubamara otvoriti skupa. Ugl sto se jagodica ne javlja.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo me cure. Veliki smo 1cm i cula sam srceko  :Heart: 
Dobila duphastone do 12tt preventivno i to je to. Uputnica za krv i urin i pregled u 11tt

Riri, drzi se draga  :grouphug: 

Bubamara sretno, jedva cekam tvoj izvjestaj pa da krene i to novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## justme409

Ajme.jagodica. pa ti vec imas bas pravu bebicu.  Siti me pliz koji ono tt? Ja ti to ne znam racunati

----------


## Beti3

Što tu imaš ne znat? Kalendar u ruke i broji. 36 dc je 5+1.

----------


## justme409

Hvala ti beti. Pitala sam jagodicu koji je ona. Nemas beda, ne moras opet brojati dane po kalendaru.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Što tu imaš ne znat? Kalendar u ruke i broji. 36 dc je 5+1.


Um...okeeeeeej 

JustMe, danas tocno 7tt

----------


## YOYo12

Uh, tek 21 dan, tko ce docekati. Kad se moze beta najranije raditi  :Smile: , imam u jednoj privatnoj poliklinici besplatno usluga u iznosu od 50000 KN, pa da malo trosim. Inace slabo koristim usluge, sve sto sam zadnjih nalaza radila radila sam u drzavnoj. A moj ginekolog ne radi u toj klinici tako da placam i preglede  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Yoyo Betu mozes raditi vec 10 dpo. Kao moze se mozda i prije, ali ja nebi. Kad ti je o bila?

----------


## justme409

> Um...okeeeeeej 
> 
> JustMe, danas tocno 7tt


<3 cestitam na velikoj mrvici. Jesu poceli simptomi?

----------


## mašnica

Riri čuvaj se bit ce sve ok! Samo hrabro i pozitivne misli za malo srčeko!

Jagodica :Heart:  divno...bravo!!!

Bubamarice javiš naravno sretnoo!

Andy :Heart:  za malu točkicu

Justme pa vidjet ce se i tvoja točkica mala  :Heart: 

Uh kako pozitivna tema!!

Andy, Alice kako ste vas dvije?

Bravo curke..ja ću vas škicati mislim na sve vas

----------


## Riri92

Andy divno, izgubila sam tvoj post u moru postova pa sam propustila ranije. Baš mi je drago!  :Heart:  

Jagodice  :Heart:  

Bubamaro sretno! 

I hvala na podršci cure  :grouphug:

----------


## YOYo12

Bila u petak. Samo me malo zbunjuje sto sam lh pik uhvatila u cetvrtak oko 18:00, a vec me je navcer poceo zigati desni jajnik. Pretpostavljam da je znam prepoznati, jer kad sam pred dva mjeseca bila na pregledu, usla sam u ordinaciju i rekla doktorici, sve je ok danas mi je ovulacija. Kaze ona jeste bila jutros.

----------


## Andydea123

:Heart: 
lista za
21.11.2019.

(Ne) čekalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~51.dc- :Heart: 
AliceInChains~~~~~~49.dc-pozitivan test
Andydea123~~~~~~~40.dc-pozitivan test
justme409~~~~~~~~37.dc-pozitivan test
Himalaya~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
YOYo12~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anita83~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Andydea123

Jagodice,cestitam na srceku! Mozes novo odbrojavanje otvorit. :Naklon: 
Riri,bas mi je zao sto si ponovno u bolnici ali super za tvoj stav! Bit ce sve ok.  :Kiss: 
Bubamara,sretno danas!  :Kiss: 
Ostale cure,kako ste? 
Meni krenule mucnine...ufff. ali onda nesto pojedem pa se smiri. Neka simptoma,dobro je to haha. Poljubac svima!!!

----------


## bubamara39

Evo meee, da se javim. Bebica 3 mm, vidjeli smo srce, gestacijsku, zumanjcanu, sve je u najboljem redu. Kontrola za 3 tj :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Evo meee, da se javim. Bebica 3 mm, vidjeli smo srce, gestacijsku, zumanjcanu, sve je u najboljem redu. Kontrola za 3 tj


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## justme409

Predivno bubamara <3
Alice je tek u 12tom mj naručena? 
Otvarajte napokon svoje odbrojavanje <3

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure. Nisam se dugo javljala i nisam citala forume, naglo sam otisla. Kao prvo bih htjela svima cestitati na plusicima i zazeliti vam skolske trudnoce i porode. Riri, sretno i cuvajte se! Od ljeta nema nekih vecih promjena, malo sam vise citala i bavila se sportom. Sto se tice druge bebe, jos nista... ali vise nisam tako jadna kao ljetos. Nekako sam se pomirila s mogucnoscu da i nece biti jer muz nije zainteresiran za planiranje trudnoce... a ako ce najgora stvar u zivotu mog sina biti to sto je jedinac odmah bih potpisala  :Smile: 
Ako se slucajno uhvati, javim vam... ali mi je lakse ovako bez odbrojavanja, laganini iscekivati. Pusa svima!

----------


## justme409

Buncek bravo!!!  Odličan stav!!!! Tako treba. Uzivati sa onim sto imas, pomalo ce doci drugo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Buncek, neka. Nekad je stvarno lakse tako i ja to kuzim.

Bubamara, bravo!! ♥️

Nego, Buba, Alice ocemo mi to odbrojavanje da potraje bar tjedan dana? Hahaha
Ako ste za

----------


## bubamara39

> Buncek, neka. Nekad je stvarno lakse tako i ja to kuzim.
> 
> Bubamara, bravo!! ♥️
> 
> Nego, Buba, Alice ocemo mi to odbrojavanje da potraje bar tjedan dana? Hahaha
> Ako ste za


Ma sve moze :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

*seoba naroda*  :Laughing: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93736-O...42#post3133642

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:  

Buncek, jako mi je drago da si nam se javila i da si dobro, pala si mi na pamet milijun puta.  :Smile:  

A sad se i ja selim.  :Grin:

----------


## JelenaR

Bravo curke cestitam,,jakooo sam sretna zbog vas,sad se pripazite i cuvajte....i nadam se da ce vam.odbrojavanje kratko trajati....❤

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav drage moje trudilice... Želim Vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta... I velike brojke na beti.
Najme... Imamo curku (ivf) i uskoro će navršiti 5 godina

----------

